# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #73



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is a good thing I have given away the hats, afghans, potholders, dishcloths, etc. Otherwise I would not have room for all of yarnie's yarn.
> 
> I did finish 2 potholders, a hat and a pillow today. I still want to finish an infant hat tonight. It is for my husband's fishing buddy's grandson. He was born July 30 and was less than 2 pounds. (more than 3 months early). He is doing surprisingly well.


You have been busy. That is so tiny for a baby. GD was 4lbs 8ozs and 2 months premature. I was afraid of her she was so small. Praying the little grandson is going to be a big boy one day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Hi Yarnie and All: We have just stayed at home; sometimes that's a rest for me. No, I haven't heard about that program, but it sounds very interesting. I thank all of you for your encouraging words. We got to "keep on keeping on", and speak a word in due season when the Lord leads. I want to try to post a picture here if I can, been awhile. I thought it was soooooo funny. The last few days come to mind.....


Don't hide your candle under a basket, you know they can try blow out the candle but as long as you leave the words your candle will stay lite.

Listen to a radio pastor the other day. One I really respect and It reminded me of something one of them had said to you about the Bible.

His words, just because you say the Bible isn't truly the word of God , doesn't mean it's isn't.

Love the Rooster and understand the meaning.

We stayed home too. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Tee Hee. Sort of like Steven King's Carrie before she let loose on the kids at the school dance.


yes I think that is about right. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our normals .... :sm09: :sm23:


Hey how come you get the nice calm photo and I get the yarn all over the messy room. Not fair, I clean up my room all the yarn is stuff in every place I can find to stuff it in. Ask Joey she has seen my yarn stuff in a big garbage bag. Just ask her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is a good thing I have given away the hats, afghans, potholders, dishcloths, etc. Otherwise I would not have room for all of yarnie's yarn.
> 
> I did finish 2 potholders, a hat and a pillow today. I still want to finish an infant hat tonight. It is for my husband's fishing buddy's grandson. He was born July 30 and was less than 2 pounds. (more than 3 months early). He is doing surprisingly well.


Thanks Joey good to know you have room for my next yarn bag.

you have been busy. Glad the little one is doing o.k. Your a blessing to so many in this world with what you do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey how come you get the nice calm photo and I get the yarn all over the messy room. Not fair, I clean up my room all the yarn is stuff in every place I can find to stuff it in. Ask Joey she has seen my yarn stuff in a big garbage bag. Just ask her.


Do you have the quick and cozy yarn I need? I knew someone had it all. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is an usual bird.
> The chicks went on with life. They tore my compost pile to pieces. I am not happy about it either. They must have found my earthworms. The little neighbor girl took good care of them and let them out and put them up at night. GD would have been torn up if any of them had died.


So since they are doing so well with moving compost pile are you getting any eggs. If not time to demand some after all you did feed them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that we you call us? :sm06: :sm09:
> 
> I am disgusted. I bought 9 skeins of Lionbrand Quick and Cozy yarn about 3 years ago. I was going to make a bed jacket. I just found the pattern I like. I worked on it the whole time I was on vacation. I just finished one side today and realized I won't have enough for the back. I have looked for hours and can't find anymore. I guess I am at a stand still or maybe ripping it if I don't find anymore. Grrrrrrrrr


Well we are a patient bunch just look how patient I have been.

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Sorry about that just when you find a good pattern and yarn you can use up it never works out.

I find the pattern and yarn then when I find the yarn wonder what I bought this for and no pattern.But then I just love to buy yarn no rhyme nor reason.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just spent the evening at a place that is "off the grid". It was great. You would not believe the inventions to be able to cook dinner, have water, etc.


It is neat isn't it. I did that one year in the middle of an ice storm lasted two weeks. Melt snow, heat bricks on wood stove , put in between bottom sheets. Candles for lights, those were the good old says.

But now you would not find me doing it I will go to a motel first.

It is neat though have you seen the program called off the grid? It is about people in Alaska who do that . Live off the land, wood heat ect. Amazing what one can do if they want to live like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Well, I have a friend who has "built" a place that is "off the grid". She gets windows, flooring, etc. free by "finding it" - maybe Craigslist or just keeping an eye out. Water is from rain and collected. Lighting is small solar powered "things". They cooked our burgers on the rim of a tire - two actually put together and wood inside (that is collected scrap). We cooked the burgers on top of them. They can shower from collected rain water. They do have propane for heating the water. There is a massive garden that will feed them over the winter. It's hard for me to explain more. They could not live there in winter time.


Did you mean they could not or have not lived there in the winter? That is amazing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The color is Bubble Gum (pink) . I looked all after noon and couldn't find one skein. I have had the yarn for a few years so I guess it is not being made anymore. I have 4 skeins but it took over 4 for just one side of the jacket.


So can you find a color that would go with it maybe make a couple of rows with one color and then switch back to the first color.

As long as you have a sense of colors, not like that sweater I keep seeing on KP. But just a thought.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So can you find a color that would go with it maybe make a couple of rows with one color and then switch back to the first color.
> 
> As long as you have a sense of colors, not like that sweater I keep seeing on KP. But just a thought.


That sweater is making me not want two colors. Dh said I could do that too. I found a raspberry color in same yarn. Maybe . I don't know yet what I am going to do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey how come you get the nice calm photo and I get the yarn all over the messy room. Not fair, I clean up my room all the yarn is stuff in every place I can find to stuff it in. Ask Joey she has seen my yarn stuff in a big garbage bag. Just ask her.


But Yarnie you said you had a HUGE stash of yarn and patterns :sm23: :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sweater is making me not want two colors. Dh said I could do that too. I found a raspberry color in same yarn. Maybe . I don't know yet what I am going to do.


2 shades of pink family could look really nice, maybe in panels? Or can you get the bright pink in a bulky plain yarn and work it in stripes or panels? Sleep on it for a while before you decide.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you have to listen to this child if you believe in miracles, then this child was bless by God.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But Yarnie you said you had a HUGE stash of yarn and patterns :sm23: :sm02:


guilty not by words but by the deed of stash and patterns.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you have to listen to this child if you believe in miracles, then this child was bless by God.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It says video does not exit.


Oh it has to it is a little boy who is blind and is disylex (splet wrong). But can sing Open the eyes of my heart Lord. Darn why isn't it working I just listen to it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it has to it is a little boy who is blind and is disylex (splet wrong). But can sing Open the eyes of my heart Lord. Darn why isn't it working I just listen to it.


Just check again and your right. Wonder if I put in the song open the eyes of my heart Lord if I can find it ? it was beautiful


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just check again and your right. Wonder if I put in the song open the eyes of my heart Lord if I can find it ? it was beautiful


I can't find the boy but now I am singing the song. 





Is this it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't find the boy but now I am singing the song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> CB can you post a picture of the yarn? "quick and cozy" does not sound familiar. I can only think of "thick and quick." I'll search my stash, if I know what I need to look for.


http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=Quick+and+Cozy+yarn+from+Lion+Brand+crafsty&v_t=aolmail-aolmail Bubble Gum.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't find the boy but now I am singing the song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It works with out the s CB go to it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> went on search and put open the eyes of my heart Lord sang by young boy and it came up but can not get it to copy so I can paste it here.
> 
> So see if you can find it this way and paste it on her. I mean it is so beautiful what God did for this child no matter what life did to him. Faith of a mustard seed and this child has more faith then I have.


Just beautiful Yarnie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds like Girl Scout camp.
> Where do they go in the winter?


They have a house about 45 minutes away. She said that she was thinking of being there 3/4 of the time. They'd have to add things to makej it livable.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you enjoyed the outing LL. I could probably manage for a weekend, but not much more than that -- I've come to love my comforts and conveniences too much.


WCK, same here. No thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My GD signed up to vote today!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am tired just blame tired thought you should know how tired I am. So thought I would tell you about it..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Your are a grandma CB. quilt and proud of GD and voting. How blessed you are.

I want you to know I am tired though


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Been thinking of Jayne been a while since we heard from her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My GD signed up to vote today!


That's great. It's so important for young people to learn civics and exercise their rights!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am tired just blame tired thought you should know how tired I am. So thought I would tell you about it..


Why Yarnie? Did you have a rough day?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Been thinking of Jayne been a while since we heard from her.


That is so :sm13: I think her DD was going to keep CB uptodate if Janie couldn't?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Your are a grandma CB. quilt and proud of GD and voting. How blessed you are.
> 
> I want you to know I am tired though


It is because you stayed up with me giggling is why you are tired. I am tired too. I took a nap and need another nap.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Been thinking of Jayne been a while since we heard from her.


My heart was on her yesterday. I think that means we need to pray for her. I thought maybe someone would let us know if she was having the other surgery.I haven't gotten an email from her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Why Yarnie? Did you have a rough day?


Rough that would describe it. I didn't get out of my pj's until after 11:00. Then roam around the kitchen then watch tv.

I mean it was a real work out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is because you stayed up with me giggling is why you are tired. I am tired too. I took a nap and need another nap.


I was very serious last night what ya mean Women. I never laugh just serious I tell yoouuuu.

I am so serious I laugh at myself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Rough that would describe it. I didn't get out of my pj's until after 11:00. Then roam around the kitchen then watch tv.
> 
> I mean it was a real work out.


Life is rough in the Yarnie household :sm23:

Windows10 has me aggravated again. The start menu and tasks pinned to menu are not working since last update. Google gives me options to try and fix but makes it clear it is not a rare event! :sm14: :sm14: Not happy! The laptop has now been running a system restore for over 1/2 hour :sm13: 
Did I tell you I hate Windows10!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was very serious last night what ya mean Women. I never laugh just serious I tell yoouuuu.
> 
> I am so serious I laugh at myself.


I'm laughing at you too. But won't post a pic from the desktop, will wait until laptop is finally restored.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Life is rough in the Yarnie household :sm23:
> 
> Windows10 has me aggravated again. The start menu and tasks pinned to menu are not working since last update. Google gives me options to try and fix but makes it clear it is not a rare event! :sm14: :sm14: Not happy! The laptop has now been running a system restore for over 1/2 hour :sm13:
> Did I tell you I hate Windows10!!!


Oh great I have that to look forward to. Did I tell you I may be on the next I hate 10 too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was very serious last night what ya mean Women. I never laugh just serious I tell yoouuuu.
> 
> I am so serious I laugh at myself.


Laptop is back :sm16: It's time to get serious!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Laptop is back :sm16: It's time to get serious!


Oh glad to hear back to normal. I can't be serious I have them done well except for the weaving in ends, of legging's. Yeah Happy dance.

Now to make a really chucky chucky scarf. Large needles easy but then I said that about leggings.

Have to post picture I know now WCK how to get them from camera to computer and then to KP


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi LL what are you doing now? Glad the doggie problem is over with for now am sure. Are you knitting anything?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo how is snake doing? Are doggie's doing snake patrol like told to do? How is weather doing down there?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Joey how are you feeling? Are you busy with any knitting or getting out more. Hope your weather has been kind to you. Seem heavy rain and hail up there or near you. See it was in the cabin area.

We have serious rain going on right now. I can't believe it in between rain the men on the bridge are working.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy are you knitting anything lately? Hope you have a good day and that some start believing your truths about the Bible.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

looking forward to the debate about military tonight on I think CNN. It will be interesting to see how Clinton and Trump will deal with it.

Have to get to bed early tonight why no reason just need to get good nights sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK colors for the fall at shop also most popular yarns this year?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB what with Chewy bet , he won't let you out of his site.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LovetheLake: how are you doing?

Gali: How are you doing

Thinking about both of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayne thoughts of you and praying for you dear friend.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Our normals .... :sm09: :sm23:


so cute. I noticed a visitor, the good kind. I see I have more training to do as the dogs are looking the wrong way. HEHEHE.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Rough that would describe it. I didn't get out of my pj's until after 11:00. Then roam around the kitchen then watch tv.
> 
> I mean it was a real work out.


Where did you find the stamina? No wonder you are so tired. :sm23: :sm23:

I, on the other hand, am wasting energy on keeping an eye out for the snake. I find I stop in every doorway and search the room before entering. I am so paranoid that I thought the snake was hanging from the ceiling in the garage. It was the electrical cord from the overhead light that doesn't work anymore. Perhaps I should let the dogs enter the garage first. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK colors for the fall at shop also most popular yarns this year?


Oh yes dear WCK, what's hot and what's not in the world of fiber this season.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> LovetheLake: how are you doing?
> 
> Gali: How are you doing
> 
> Thinking about both of you.


I'm making it Yarnlady, just plunking along. Thank You

I see you had a day that you stayed in your jammies....That is a perfect day! I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Where did you find the stamina? No wonder you are so tired. :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I, on the other hand, am wasting energy on keeping an eye out for the snake. I find I stop in every doorway and search the room before entering. I am so paranoid that I thought the snake was hanging from the ceiling in the garage. It was the electrical cord from the overhead light that doesn't work anymore. Perhaps I should let the dogs enter the garage first. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


You still have the bathroom snake? Hahah I have been afraid of my own faux snake in my flowers that I put there. A few summers ago every time I walked outside I saw a snake. Only one of them a cobra I mean copperhead. I was so nervous I saw the reflection of the ceiling fan in a stainless pot and jumped back. It is nerve racking to know there are snakes among us. In more ways than one. :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had serious rain last night. Thunder and lightning, too, Also had a warning for ping pong ball size hail. Good that missed us.
> 
> I have to get a new printer, it just quit working. Then computer has a virus. I downloaded something that warned me I couldn't remove it. Of course it happens just before a holiday weekend. I am using the business computer, Windows 7 professional is so slow. No windows 10 for me.
> 
> I have not looked for CB's yarn. I don't remember seeing that type of yarn, even in the store. Is it similar to pip squeak?


I am glad you missed the hail.

Our printer died last month too. Already replaced. We have window 7 too . It is slow.

The yarn is more like chenille. It is super bulky #6.It takes up so much yarn . I have used up 5 and I know the other side would take up 5 so I need at least 7 for the back. Maybe more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB what with Chewy bet , he won't let you out of his site.


No he followed me all the way to the road when I took out the garbage goosing me the whole time. He is lonely outside but I got tired of all the mess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I checked today. Sorry, I do not have any. I actually have very little in bulky yarn.


Thanks for looking. Apparently it is removed from the earth. No one has it anywhere. I must have bought it when it was being discontinued.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh glad to hear back to normal. I can't be serious I have them done well except for the weaving in ends, of legging's. Yeah Happy dance.
> 
> Now to make a really chucky chucky scarf. Large needles easy but then I said that about leggings.
> 
> Have to post picture I know now WCK how to get them from camera to computer and then to KP


 :sm24: waiting for your pics!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> looking forward to the debate about military tonight on I think CNN. It will be interesting to see how Clinton and Trump will deal with it.
> 
> Have to get to bed early tonight why no reason just need to get good nights sleep.


Just out of curiousity, I watched the CNN specials on Trump and Clinton on Monday night. I learned a little more about the lives of both candidates, but I think that CNN was very soft on Clinton's controversies and issues.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK colors for the fall at shop also most popular yarns this year?


Your favourite neutrals and earthtones are there Yarnie along with rich jewel tones (my faves). Lots of new super bulkies and some beautiful new fingering and lace weights and everything in between. Such a good time for knitters and crocheters.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your favourite neutrals and earthtones are there Yarnie along with rich jewel tones (my faves). Lots of new super bulkies and some beautiful new fingering and lace weights and everything in between. Such a good time for knitters and crocheters.


That sounds so inviting. I wish I could come and shop .
I put my bed jacket to the side but still looking for my yarn. I have the back of my top I started on today. I have never let myself have wips before but I have 3 now. I really can't say the sock is started because I only did maybe 2 rows. I don't know if I am going to push myself on Christmas presents this year.Is anyone else doing Christmas presents?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Where did you find the stamina? No wonder you are so tired. :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I, on the other hand, am wasting energy on keeping an eye out for the snake. I find I stop in every doorway and search the room before entering. I am so paranoid that I thought the snake was hanging from the ceiling in the garage. It was the electrical cord from the overhead light that doesn't work anymore. Perhaps I should let the dogs enter the garage first. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


I would be watching out for that slithery creature too! Good idea to always let the dogs go first - and maybe check into renting a mongoose :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We had serious rain last night. Thunder and lightning, too, Also had a warning for ping pong ball size hail. Good that missed us.
> 
> I have to get a new printer, it just quit working. Then computer has a virus. I downloaded something that warned me I couldn't remove it. Of course it happens just before a holiday weekend. I am using the business computer, Windows 7 professional is so slow. No windows 10 for me.
> 
> I have not looked for CB's yarn. I don't remember seeing that type of yarn, even in the store. Is it similar to pip squeak?


Glad you missed the hail, that would have caused a lot of damage. DH won't upgrade the desktop to windows 10 either; my worst gripe about it is that the regular updates seem to cause system problems often enough that the topics are almost ho-hum when googled. Seems that the users are still Microsoft's major testers, instead of testing in-house before releasing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Oh yes dear WCK, what's hot and what's not in the world of fiber this season.


Have you got a project in the works Gali?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds so inviting. I wish I could come and shop .
> I put my bed jacket to the side but still looking for my yarn. I have the back of my top I started on today. I have never let myself have wips before but I have 3 now. I really can't say the sock is started because I only did maybe 2 rows. I don't know if I am going to push myself on Christmas presents this year.Is anyone else doing Christmas presents?


I usually have somewhere between 2 and 6 projects on the go, but some of them sit around for a while. I don't think you should put pressure on yourself for Christmas gifts - just do whatever you feel like.

Spare room is always ready and waiting for you!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I usually have somewhere between 2 and 6 projects on the go, but some of them sit around for a while. I don't think you should put pressure on yourself for Christmas gifts - just do whatever you feel like.
> 
> Spare room is always ready and waiting for you!!


I know I really want to come. We had to go with the kids because the boys paid for it. I will let you know if and when. I know it is beautiful up there and you would show me a good time. I wouldn't care if we just sat and talked. I found out when we were in Florida that my DIL had family there. I was trying to talk them into coming to Vancouver. I will have to ask where her family lives. Who knows you may know them. When they said they lived in Vancouver I always thought they meant WA.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a good old song from the 80's. 

http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Blow+the+Trumpet+in+Zion.+Song&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=702C9E1F6E26F5B03B05702C9E1F6E26F5B03B05&v_t=aolmail-aolmail


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I really want to come. We had to go with the kids because the boys paid for it. I will let you know if and when. I know it is beautiful up there and you would show me a good time. I wouldn't care if we just sat and talked. I found out when we were in Florida that my DIL had family there. I was trying to talk them into coming to Vancouver. I will have to ask where her family lives. Who knows you may know them. When they said they lived in Vancouver I always thought they meant WA.


That was a special family vacation, the day will come when it's harder for the grands to join you. What a coincidence that your DIL has family in Vancouver -- that's just a ferry ride away from the Island. And someday I might make it to AK!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for looking. Apparently it is removed from the earth. No one has it anywhere. I must have bought it when it was being discontinued.


This Ravelry page indicates that one person has 19 Bubble Gums stashed...

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/lion-brand-quick--cozy
__________


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you got a project in the works Gali?


yes WCK, I'm working on a wrap called Geneva from the Classic Elite book called " Oceanside " It is a fun knit, you knit mindlessly for awhile then you get to change it up and do color wedge.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You still have the bathroom snake? Hahah I have been afraid of my own faux snake in my flowers that I put there. A few summers ago every time I walked outside I saw a snake. Only one of them a cobra I mean copperhead. I was so nervous I saw the reflection of the ceiling fan in a stainless pot and jumped back. It is nerve racking to know there are snakes among us. In more ways than one. :sm05:


I'm at a loss to understand why it is still here. Unless it is having the never ending supply of mice, what can keep it here? It certainly isn't my cooking. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I would be watching out for that slithery creature too! Good idea to always let the dogs go first - and maybe check into renting a mongoose :sm17:


Would dressing one of the puppies as a mongoose work?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> yes WCK, I'm working on a wrap called Geneva from the Classic Elite book called " Oceanside " It is a fun knit, you knit mindlessly for awhile then you get to change it up and do color wedge.


Gali, your shawl is coming along nicely. I like the look and the colors you chose.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> yes WCK, I'm working on a wrap called Geneva from the Classic Elite book called " Oceanside " It is a fun knit, you knit mindlessly for awhile then you get to change it up and do color wedge.


Oh I love that and the colors are perfect.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is the music I grew up with. Very emotional.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205757844881017


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> yes WCK, I'm working on a wrap called Geneva from the Classic Elite book called " Oceanside " It is a fun knit, you knit mindlessly for awhile then you get to change it up and do color wedge.


I love your wrap pattern Gali and you chose wonderful contrasting colours.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm at a loss to understand why it is still here. Unless it is having the never ending supply of mice, what can keep it here? It certainly isn't my cooking. :sm02: :sm02:


If it's dealing with the mice, then having Mr Slithers around might be worth while - just remember to turn the lights on when you go into a room :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Would dressing one of the puppies as a mongoose work?


The question might be will they wear a costume? Or will you end up with a grumpy puppy?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is the music I grew up with. Very emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The question might be will they wear a costume? Or will you end up with a grumpy puppy?


That dog has the same face as the grumpy cat. :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Where did you find the stamina? No wonder you are so tired. :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> I, on the other hand, am wasting energy on keeping an eye out for the snake. I find I stop in every doorway and search the room before entering. I am so paranoid that I thought the snake was hanging from the ceiling in the garage. It was the electrical cord from the overhead light that doesn't work anymore. Perhaps I should let the dogs enter the garage first. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


You need a tracer to find that thing. one of those things that glow and can see through the walls ect. Like they use to find blood that you can not see with the human eye.

Or a big fat pretend snake to scare little snake away. Or mean looking dog that WCK put up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bought this a long time ago at a craft fair.

Love the meaning of it

I still find each day short

for all the thoughts I want to think,

all the walks I want to take,

all the books I want to read'

and all the friends 

I want to see.

j. burroughs


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had serious rain last night. Thunder and lightning, too, Also had a warning for ping pong ball size hail. Good that missed us.
> 
> I have to get a new printer, it just quit working. Then computer has a virus. I downloaded something that warned me I couldn't remove it. Of course it happens just before a holiday weekend. I am using the business computer, Windows 7 professional is so slow. No windows 10 for me.
> 
> I have not looked for CB's yarn. I don't remember seeing that type of yarn, even in the store. Is it similar to pip squeak?


Glad the bad weather went around you .

My gosh both the printer and computer not a good day for that at all can you use your tablet in the mean time?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm making it Yarnlady, just plunking along. Thank You
> 
> I see you had a day that you stayed in your jammies....That is a perfect day! I hope you are feeling better.


I am glad your still letting life flow it is best some times just to let it be.

It was a perfect day lazy as it was need to treat myself once in a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No he followed me all the way to the road when I took out the garbage goosing me the whole time. He is lonely outside but I got tired of all the mess.


Oh that reminds me of our Sammy our golden retriever . He goose every one who came around. I had to warn people. It as if they did not believe me and sure enough here Sammy would come and the looks on peoples faces was priceless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: waiting for your pics!


waiting for someone to help me to put pictures from camera on to windows 10 first. :sm06: :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> yes WCK, I'm working on a wrap called Geneva from the Classic Elite book called " Oceanside " It is a fun knit, you knit mindlessly for awhile then you get to change it up and do color wedge.


Oh I love it so pretty what yarn did you use? My wedge would not look that good. But then a lot of what I do is kind of wedge and it is not just knitting either. :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your favourite neutrals and earthtones are there Yarnie along with rich jewel tones (my faves). Lots of new super bulkies and some beautiful new fingering and lace weights and everything in between. Such a good time for knitters and crocheters.


Oh goody my favorites, what colors where the jewel tones? Beginning to love bulkie yarns fast knitting and get them done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds so inviting. I wish I could come and shop .
> I put my bed jacket to the side but still looking for my yarn. I have the back of my top I started on today. I have never let myself have wips before but I have 3 now. I really can't say the sock is started because I only did maybe 2 rows. I don't know if I am going to push myself on Christmas presents this year.Is anyone else doing Christmas presents?


No not this year I have given up on finish Christmas things. I will do what I can but if I don't that is fine. Not going to push it like I have done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a good old song from the 80's.
> 
> http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Blow+the+Trumpet+in+Zion.+Song&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=702C9E1F6E26F5B03B05702C9E1F6E26F5B03B05&v_t=aolmail-aolmail


Oh I use to watch their Tv program ever week. Love the Gaithers not on any more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You need a tracer to find that thing. one of those things that glow and can see through the walls ect. Like they use to find blood that you can not see with the human eye.
> 
> Or a big fat pretend snake to scare little snake away. Or mean looking dog that WCK put up.


Like the fake owls that keep birds and other little critters away! There are lots of snakes to be wary of...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If it's dealing with the mice, then having Mr Slithers around might be worth while - just remember to turn the lights on when you go into a room :sm23:


Oh my gosh now you have named him or Her . Mr. Slithers you do know once you name it that it is a pet. Nay Solo is not thinking pet am sure of that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Like the fake owls that keep birds and other little critters away! There are lots of snakes to be wary of...


 :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> bought this a long time ago at a craft fair.
> 
> Love the meaning of it
> 
> ...


I like it Yarnie. So much to see and do and never enough time for it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm at a loss to understand why it is still here. Unless it is having the never ending supply of mice, what can keep it here? It certainly isn't my cooking. :sm02: :sm02:


Either way it sounds like it likes living with you all. You have to stop making it so comfortable that is all there is to it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> waiting for someone to help me to put pictures from camera on to windows 10 first. :sm06: :sm02:


In other words, you need a kid :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Like the fake owls that keep birds and other little critters away! There are lots of snakes to be wary of...


Oh my gosh WCK if Solo see one wearing that hat I hope she shoots it. The snake is not a fashionista with that hat. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In other words, you need a kid :sm23:


Or the neighbor .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh goody my favorites, what colors where the jewel tones? Beginning to love bulkie yarns fast knitting and get them done.


royal blue, garnet red, dark purple, teal family; less favourite are the greens, yellows, rusts. Did you start your chunky scarf?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bridge gate.

We had a bit of a time yesterday with flooding. The creek became a river and fast with in an hour after rain started. So all the forms that where put up to hold cement were under water lots of water. So today inspector of job don't know what to call him other then that. Came and did a look over. That's about all that got done today and we are suppose to have rain again tomorrow. So looks like a complete wash out get it wash out. Oh I am so funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No not this year I have given up on finish Christmas things. I will do what I can but if I don't that is fine. Not going to push it like I have done.


Good thinking, just do what you want :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh now you have named him or Her . Mr. Slithers you do know once you name it that it is a pet. Nay Solo is not thinking pet am sure of that.


The name makes the difference between pet and pest :sm23: Mr Slinky is a pet, Mr Slithers is a pest


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bridge gate.
> 
> We had a bit of a time yesterday with flooding. The creek became a river and fast with in an hour after rain started. So all the forms that where put up to hold cement were under water lots of water. So today inspector of job don't know what to call him other then that. Came and did a look over. That's about all that got done today and we are suppose to have rain again tomorrow. So looks like a complete wash out get it wash out. Oh I am so funny.


????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The name makes the difference between pet and pest :sm23: Mr Slinky is a pet, Mr Slithers is a pest


Oh I need to learn how to think and reason. You are to smart and I was to tired.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey LL you must be busy or out of town no post miss your morning sun shine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey LL you must be busy or out of town no post miss your morning sun shine.


Hi YL. Just got back. Yes out of town having fun. Husband was lonely. Oh, well. Going away the weekend after this one, again. Oh, wellllll.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Just got back. Yes out of town having fun. Husband was lonely. Oh, well. Going away the weekend after this one, again. Oh, wellllll.


Now that sounds like you enjoy your time away. Always good to get away. Use to do it a lot. But not so much now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Just got back. Yes out of town having fun. Husband was lonely. Oh, well. Going away the weekend after this one, again. Oh, wellllll.


It's nice to get away for a while LL; glad you had a good time. And it's good for DH to miss you for a few days.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's nice to get away for a while LL; glad you had a good time. And it's good for DH to miss you for a few days.


I came home with a lot of produce from a great market (bushel of plum tomatoes and a lot more stuff). He does not like me doing that. No place for it all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I came home with a lot of produce from a great market (bushel of plum tomatoes and a lot more stuff). He does not like me doing that. No place for it all.


But I bet he loves eating what you prepare with it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But I bet he loves eating what you prepare with it!


Right. Go figure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Just got back. Yes out of town having fun. Husband was lonely. Oh, well. Going away the weekend after this one, again. Oh, wellllll.


You are a world traveler. Where are you going next?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I came home with a lot of produce from a great market (bushel of plum tomatoes and a lot more stuff). He does not like me doing that. No place for it all.


Are you going to make sauce with plums? Or are you going to freeze them for later and make something with them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Are you going to make sauce with plums? Or are you going to freeze them for later and make something with them.


I'll boil them down and freeze - will make sauce down the road.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll boil them down and freeze - will make sauce down the road.


Oh yummy I am with you on that . So many things to use with it, should get you through winter and spring and maybe even summer. Do you use Food saver and the bags that seal better then continers or plastic bags?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My aunt gave me some peppers from 2011. I was wondering if they would taste old. She has but them in a zip lock bag then put them in the foodsaver. They tasted great no freezer burn or any bad they. Just like fresh.


theyarnlady said:


> Oh yummy I am with you on that . So many things to use with it, should get you through winter and spring and maybe even summer. Do you use Food saver and the bags that seal better then continers or plastic bags?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yummy I am with you on that . So many things to use with it, should get you through winter and spring and maybe even summer. Do you use Food saver and the bags that seal better then continers or plastic bags?


I should. I'll have to look into it. I have been using glass with lids. Your way is better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I should. I'll have to look into it. I have been using glass with lids. Your way is better.


I think you will be surprise how well they seal all the air removed and bags sealed and it is really sealed. I wouldn't have know about it if son had not told me. It works better then any of the freezer bags and plastic containers .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The question might be will they wear a costume? Or will you end up with a grumpy puppy?


I love that face. I just can't stop laughing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh now you have named him or Her . Mr. Slithers you do know once you name it that it is a pet. Nay Solo is not thinking pet am sure of that.


It will always be unnamed. Can snakes be mailed across the NORTHERN border? :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Either way it sounds like it likes living with you all. You have to stop making it so comfortable that is all there is to it.


Would it be possible to freeze it out during the winter? Or would it make some kind of nest and hunker down? With my luck this bugger would hibernate.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think you will be surprise how well they seal all the air removed and bags sealed and it is really sealed. I wouldn't have know about it if son had not told me. It works better then any of the freezer bags and plastic containers .


Ok, YL. I'll do it sounds like a space saver.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Plus pray for Jojo. My son found him outback early this morning. He rushed him to the vet. He wouldn't get up and he is breathing hard. Dr said he didn't know but gave him antibiotics. I am so upset. Please pray for him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Plus pray for Jojo. My son found him outback early this morning. He rushed him to the vet. He wouldn't get up and he is breathing hard. Dr said he didn't know but gave him antibiotics. I am so upset. Please pray for him.


Oh, CB. I am praying so hard for Jojo. How old is Jojo? I forgot. Any idea what is going on. Please, Jesus. Save Jojo. Heal.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, CB. I am praying so hard for Jojo. How old is Jojo? I forgot. Any idea what is going on. Please, Jesus. Save Jojo. Heal.


Jojo just died on my rug in the den. It had to have been his heart. Thanks LL. He was almost 11. I am thankful we didn' t have to put him down.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo just died on my rug in the den. It had to have been his heart. Thanks LL. He was almost 11. I am thankful we didn' t have to put him down.


Oh, NO! I am so very, very sorry. Oh, dear. Yes, he died at home. Oh, CB. Hugs and love to you. It is so hard to lose a dog - like family - is family. My heart goes out to you. Were you by his side?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It will always be unnamed. Can snakes be mailed across the NORTHERN border? :sm02: :sm02:


To me?! :sm06: :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo just died on my rug in the den. It had to have been his heart. Thanks LL. He was almost 11. I am thankful we didn' t have to put him down.


I'm so sorry my dear, sweet friend. I know how much you loved Jojo. I'm thankful too that he died at home with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

For the memory of Jokim and for Jayne and her faith for Gali and for CB and her sadness today

God Bless all.
https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=A0LEVySzd9NX0uQAqY1XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Carrie+Underwoods+Temperare+Home.&fr=mcafee#id=64&vid=a64008f20afc91dff34e83992408002e&action=view


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It will always be unnamed. Can snakes be mailed across the NORTHERN border? :sm02: :sm02:


Nay to cold it would kill it. We have enough here think you should have your share too. I mean every one needs a pet. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Plus pray for Jojo. My son found him outback early this morning. He rushed him to the vet. He wouldn't get up and he is breathing hard. Dr said he didn't know but gave him antibiotics. I am so upset. Please pray for him.


so sorry didn't read this and was to late. So sorry CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Would it be possible to freeze it out during the winter? Or would it make some kind of nest and hunker down? With my luck this bugger would hibernate.


Nay not as long as it is living in a nice warm house like yours.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> For the memory of Jokim and for Jayne and her faith for Gali and for CB and her sadness today
> 
> God Bless all.
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=A0LEVySzd9NX0uQAqY1XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Carrie+Underwoods+Temperare+Home.&fr=mcafee#id=64&vid=a64008f20afc91dff34e83992408002e&action=view


Thanks Yarnie. As much as I loved Jojo nothing compares to what happened to Jokim, Gali and what Janie is going thru. Thanks for the special song.
It is crazy another member of KP lost her Airedale the other day. I have been worried that Jojo wouldn't enjoy his visit to the kennel and didn't want to leave him. It was so unexpected. I am thankful we didn't have to put him down. I laid on the floor with him and he was having so much trouble breathing. I told him I loved him and to go on. I left the room to tell my Denim friends and my BIL and SIL to pray. When I went back to check on him he was breathing his last breaths. My son is taking it hard so pray for him. Jojo was his buddy.My oldest son and grandson helped bury him. He is beside Daisy so he is happy to be with her again. I hope I am not making anyone cry. I love y'all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> For the memory of Jokim and for Jayne and her faith for Gali and for CB and her sadness today
> 
> God Bless all.
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=A0LEVySzd9NX0uQAqY1XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Carrie+Underwoods+Temperare+Home.&fr=mcafee#id=64&vid=a64008f20afc91dff34e83992408002e&action=view


Beautiful message in the song Yarnie. I'm very glad to have such good friends in my temporary home ❤


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Yarnie. As much as I loved Jojo nothing compares to what happened to Jokim, Gali and what Janie is going thru. Thanks for the special song.
> It is crazy another member of KP lost her Airedale the other day. I have been worried that Jojo wouldn't enjoy his visit to the kennel and didn't want to leave him. It was so unexpected. I am thankful we didn't have to put him down. I laid on the floor with him and he was having so much trouble breathing. I told him I loved him and to go on. I left the room to tell my Denim friends and my BIL and SIL to pray. When I went back to check on him he was breathing his last breaths. My son is taking it hard so pray for him. Jojo was his buddy.My oldest son and grandson helped bury him. He is beside Daisy so he is happy to be with her again. I hope I am not making anyone cry. I love y'all.


It o.k. to make me cry. I am sorry but am glad he was home. I had to put Bear down about 5 years ago and it was done at the vet clinic sat with him and cried wish he could have died at home.

It never is a happy time when a Pet leaves us. We know unconditional love from them. Just like Jesus it is hard not to love when you are loved in such a way.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

New post - - may it be uplifting for everyone who's feeling sadness or loss today...

*The Rainbow Bridges*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-422788-1.html#9607322
__________


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful message in the song Yarnie. I'm very glad to have such good friends in my temporary home ❤


Me too WCK. Through the good and bad it's nice to know we all can share and care.

Off now pray tomorrow is better for all of us.

God Bless all tonight and CB arm wraps from far away but still filled with love .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Yarnie. As much as I loved Jojo nothing compares to what happened to Jokim, Gali and what Janie is going thru. Thanks for the special song.
> It is crazy another member of KP lost her Airedale the other day. I have been worried that Jojo wouldn't enjoy his visit to the kennel and didn't want to leave him. It was so unexpected. I am thankful we didn't have to put him down. I laid on the floor with him and he was having so much trouble breathing. I told him I loved him and to go on. I left the room to tell my Denim friends and my BIL and SIL to pray. When I went back to check on him he was breathing his last breaths. My son is taking it hard so pray for him. Jojo was his buddy.My oldest son and grandson helped bury him. He is beside Daisy so he is happy to be with her again. I hope I am not making anyone cry. I love y'all.


CB, I am so glad that you were able to lay on the floor with him and comfort him. It was important to do that. I did that with my dog.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry my dear, sweet friend. I know how much you loved Jojo. I'm thankful too that he died at home with you.


Thank you LL and WCK. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So sorry to hear about JoJo.He has been an important part of the family for so long. It is even harder to put him down. It is hard to loose a buddy.


Thanks Joeys. Yes it is harder to have to do it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

KroSha said:


> New post - - may it be uplifting for everyone who's feeling sadness or loss today...
> 
> *The Rainbow Bridges*
> 
> ...


I read that earlier and thanks for posting it. It was helpful


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Joeys. Yes it is harder to have to do it.


Country, I'm hugging you and JoJo right now. I'm sorry for you and your family's sadness and feeling of loss. You are a wonderful pet owner and JoJo was as lucky to have you as you were to have him. He had his familiar home and family surrounding him when he passed. That gave him comfort. 
XOXOXO


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> For the memory of Jokim and for Jayne and her faith for Gali and for CB and her sadness today
> 
> God Bless all.
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video;_ylt=A0LEVySzd9NX0uQAqY1XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjB0aG5zBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Carrie+Underwoods+Temperare+Home.&fr=mcafee#id=64&vid=a64008f20afc91dff34e83992408002e&action=view


Thank you Yarnlady that's so sweet of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Know what I found when cleaning up my antique mini weaving looms that I bought ages ago.

One is 4x4 inches and one is 2x2 inches.

I must find away to use them in knit project. No I don't know what project but they are so cute and it would be fun to use. 

they must have been made for children to use.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know what I found when cleaning up my antique mini weaving looms that I bought ages ago.
> 
> One is 4x4 inches and one is 2x2 inches.
> 
> ...


That's great!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It feels like fall here

Really cool and in the 50's tonight. 

Enough of the rain sun is out today hope we have more days like this raining so much lots of flooding in other towns and counties .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It feels like fall here
> 
> Really cool and in the 50's tonight.
> 
> Enough of the rain sun is out today hope we have more days like this raining so much lots of flooding in other towns and counties .


Same here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo just died on my rug in the den. It had to have been his heart. Thanks LL. He was almost 11. I am thankful we didn' t have to put him down.


CB, so sorry to hear about Jojo. I had 2 that died at home with me, one was 17 and the other about 7. I think they both went peacefully. Over the years I've had to make that decision and it's never easy. So sorry CB, sending HUGS.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know what I found when cleaning up my antique mini weaving looms that I bought ages ago.
> 
> One is 4x4 inches and one is 2x2 inches.
> 
> ...


I've seen 6 and 8 inch mini looms, but not as tiny as yours. Did you use them with your boys?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It feels like fall here
> 
> Really cool and in the 50's tonight.
> 
> Enough of the rain sun is out today hope we have more days like this raining so much lots of flooding in other towns and counties .


Did the cement work at Bridge Gate get washed away?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Post tomorrow just to tired tonight .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, so sorry to hear about Jojo. I had 2 that died at home with me, one was 17 and the other about 7. I think they both went peacefully. Over the years I've had to make that decision and it's never easy. So sorry CB, sending HUGS.


We had a wonderful local vet who was very good with our pet cats. He also gave us a "volume discount" when we trapped our feral colony and brought them in to be neutered. But Hugo, one of the strays that showed up later, was so traumatized by his visit to the vet to be neutered that he hid in the cat condo for almost a week. We had heard about a mobile vet service in the area and when Hugo got an infection, we called her to come to the house. Hugo wasn't happy, but he wasn't traumatized. When the time came for Hugo and Nod (another of the ferals) to be euthanized, she came and did it here. We will do the same if/when necessary for the other ferals still with us. The only thing the mobile vet can't do is surgery or other procedures that require a clinic.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Post tomorrow just to tired tonight .


Sleep well Yarnie, get your beauty rest!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Country, I'm hugging you and JoJo right now. I'm sorry for you and your family's sadness and feeling of loss. You are a wonderful pet owner and JoJo was as lucky to have you as you were to have him. He had his familiar home and family surrounding him when he passed. That gave him comfort.
> XOXOXO


Thanks for the hugs and kisses. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, so sorry to hear about Jojo. I had 2 that died at home with me, one was 17 and the other about 7. I think they both went peacefully. Over the years I've had to make that decision and it's never easy. So sorry CB, sending HUGS.


Thank you. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful local vet who was very good with our pet cats. He also gave us a "volume discount" when we trapped our feral colony and brought them in to be neutered. But Hugo, one of the strays that showed up later, was so traumatized by his visit to the vet to be neutered that he hid in the cat condo for almost a week. We had heard about a mobile vet service in the area and when Hugo got an infection, we called her to come to the house. Hugo wasn't happy, but he wasn't traumatized. When the time came for Hugo and Nod (another of the ferals) to be euthanized, she came and did it here. We will do the same if/when necessary for the other ferals still with us. The only thing the mobile vet can't do is surgery or other procedures that require a clinic.


That is nice your vet gave you a volume discount. We could have used that at times.
My sister's vet came to her house to put Popeye down. I have never heard of a mobile vet before. That is a good thing to have. Chewy tore my son's shorts off when he took him to the vet for his kennel stay. I don't know how he will act when he has to take him for his visits.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I read that earlier and thanks for posting it. It was helpful


I'm very glad you found it helpful...
__________


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm going to spend the day at our local Fair and Exhibition. I always love seeing all the exhibits and seeing the work of so many creative and talented people. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm going to spend the day at our local Fair and Exhibition. I always love seeing all the exhibits and seeing the work of so many creative and talented people. Hope everyone has a great day.


Have fun and tell us all about it. Will you have a booth?


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo just died on my rug in the den. It had to have been his heart. Thanks LL. He was almost 11. I am thankful we didn' t have to put him down.


Oh, CB......I am so sorry. I feel your pain. We had to put down our Gracie (Chihuahua) last year; she was about 12. I had to leave the room and let DH and DD handle it. She was fine that morning; that night....gone. She was on oxygen at the hospital, and her little heart was just tired. I don't think I could ever go it again. Yet, the wonderful memories are more than the sorrow of that day. She was a "snuggler", and a little lady. Blessings and hugs to you....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful local vet who was very good with our pet cats. He also gave us a "volume discount" when we trapped our feral colony and brought them in to be neutered. But Hugo, one of the strays that showed up later, was so traumatized by his visit to the vet to be neutered that he hid in the cat condo for almost a week. We had heard about a mobile vet service in the area and when Hugo got an infection, we called her to come to the house. Hugo wasn't happy, but he wasn't traumatized. When the time came for Hugo and Nod (another of the ferals) to be euthanized, she came and did it here. We will do the same if/when necessary for the other ferals still with us. The only thing the mobile vet can't do is surgery or other procedures that require a clinic.


That service really fills a void. I would imagine cats, more than dogs, are traumatized by the trip to the vet, because that is usually the only time cats ride in a car. Dogs seem to always be out and about and don't associate the car with the vet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Oh, CB......I am so sorry. I feel your pain. We had to put down our Gracie (Chihuahua) last year; she was about 12. I had to leave the room and let DH and DD handle it. She was fine that morning; that night....gone. She was on oxygen at the hospital, and her little heart was just tired. I don't think I could ever go it again. Yet, the wonderful memories are more than the sorrow of that day. She was a "snuggler", and a little lady. Blessings and hugs to you....


It is terrible when we lose one of our pets. Sorry about Gracie. God knew how hurt I was that night. I was taking Chewy outside and I saw something white in my flowers. I thought it was a napkin Chewy had found. It was my white Moonflower that hadn't bloomed this summer. God knew that would make me smile. Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have fun and tell us all about it. Will you have a booth?


No - I volunteer to be one of the "white glove ladies", making sure that people don't touch the exhibits without wearing a glove or other inappropriate behaviour. Some people are strange, I heard that yesterday a woman took down 1 of the sweaters and was trying it on before she was stopped. She couldn't understand why she shouldn't do that :sm14: :sm06: Nothing that exciting during my shift today!

Lots of lovely entries, some new people who entered and a few missing famiiar names. Met up with a lot of people and shared some good stories. I took pics, but haven't loaded up from the camera yet. It was cloudy this morning, but turned out to be a very nice day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

MsKathy said:


> Oh, CB......I am so sorry. I feel your pain. We had to put down our Gracie (Chihuahua) last year; she was about 12. I had to leave the room and let DH and DD handle it. She was fine that morning; that night....gone. She was on oxygen at the hospital, and her little heart was just tired. I don't think I could ever go it again. Yet, the wonderful memories are more than the sorrow of that day. She was a "snuggler", and a little lady. Blessings and hugs to you....


I think the love and memories are definitely worth the pain that comes from losing a loved pet. So sorry about losing your Gracie :sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That service really fills a void. I would imagine cats, more than dogs, are traumatized by the trip to the vet, because that is usually the only time cats ride in a car. Dogs seem to always be out and about and don't associate the car with the vet.


That's so true Solo - most dogs have car rides for any number of occassions, but for cats, it's usually the vet or the boarding kennel - neither of which are happy events. We couldn't even bring the carriers out ahead of time or the kitties would find a hiding place under one of the beds or some other spot that is hard to get them out from.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is terrible when we lose one of our pets. Sorry about Gracie. God knew how hurt I was that night. I was taking Chewy outside and I saw something white in my flowers. I thought it was a napkin Chewy had found. It was my white Moonflower that hadn't bloomed this summer. God knew that would make me smile. Thanks for the hugs.


A little gift for you ❤ After a while you will think more about the happy memories with Jojo and Daisy and Mitch and all the others before them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - I volunteer to be one of the "white glove ladies", making sure that people don't touch the exhibits without wearing a glove or other inappropriate behaviour. Some people are strange, I heard that yesterday a woman took down 1 of the sweaters and was trying it on before she was stopped. She couldn't understand why she shouldn't do that :sm14: :sm06: Nothing that exciting during my shift today!
> 
> Lots of lovely entries, some new people who entered and a few missing famiiar names. Met up with a lot of people and shared some good stories. I took pics, but haven't loaded up from the camera yet. It was cloudy this morning, but turned out to be a very nice day.


I have never heard of someone doing that before but I am not surprised. Aren't you glad you didn't have to slap someones hands back? :sm16: 
I can't wait to see pics. I am glad you had a nice day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not into beauty contest but Miss Arkansas won Miss America tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never heard of someone doing that before but I am not surprised. Aren't you glad you didn't have to slap someones hands back? :sm16:
> I can't wait to see pics. I am glad you had a nice day.


 :sm06: my friend said next we'll get someone slicing off a piece of bread and opening a jar of jam to make a sandwich.
We got a call from SIL and BIL -- they're on the road and will be coming to the Island; arriving either tomorrow or Tue. Looking forward to seeing them.

How are you and your family coping today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not into beauty contest but Miss Arkansas won Miss America tonight.


Congrats to Miss Arkansas


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm06: my friend said next we'll get someone slicing off a piece of bread and opening a jar of jam to make a sandwich.
> We got a call from SIL and BIL -- they're on the road and will be coming to the Island; arriving either tomorrow or Tue. Looking forward to seeing them.
> 
> How are you and your family coping today?


Ha I wouldn't doubt that would be next. You friend is funny. That is great you have family coming in to visit.What are you cooking?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha I wouldn't doubt that would be next. You friend is funny. That is great you have family coming in to visit.What are you cooking?


I haven't thought about dinner yet. We won't know until sometime tomorrow if they are arriving tomorrow or Tue.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think the love and memories are definitely worth the pain that comes from losing a loved pet. So sorry about losing your Gracie :sm13:


So true - better to have loved and lost...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not into beauty contest but Miss Arkansas won Miss America tonight.


Congratulations to Alabama!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm06: my friend said next we'll get someone slicing off a piece of bread and opening a jar of jam to make a sandwich.
> We got a call from SIL and BIL -- they're on the road and will be coming to the Island; arriving either tomorrow or Tue. Looking forward to seeing them.
> 
> How are you and your family coping today?


Fun!


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think the love and memories are definitely worth the pain that comes from losing a loved pet. So sorry about losing your Gracie :sm13:


Thanks...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Thanks...


Your Gracie is that a picture of her. I can understand how both you and CB feel. It hurts deep in your heart to lose unconditional love.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A little gift for you ❤ After a while you will think more about the happy memories with Jojo and Daisy and Mitch and all the others before them


I agree God saw your hurt and wanted you to know he understood and loves you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree God saw your hurt and wanted you to know he understood and loves you.


Hey Yarnie, is there an update on Bridge Gate? Has all the cement work been washed away with the rain?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

remind you of anyone?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, is there an update on Bridge Gate? Has all the cement work been washed away with the rain?


No but they did make the plastic brick forms on the cement . I know I thought I had seen it all. I mean have notice when going under new bridges they have these beautiful bricks. They are not real they are fake. My gosh and to think they hold up to wear and tare. Darn I could use some of that on my house. It is very pretty.

They brought the big machines in today on both sides of the banks. Seem they are in a hurray now as they were to be finish at end of Oct. They had men working yesterday on a Sunday yet.

But as usual problem they can not put in railings as electrical lines are buried there. So am sure blue prints will be at hand soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> remind you of anyone?


Oh yes I know someone who fits that perfectly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> remind you of anyone?


Yes!
:sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No but they did make the plastic brick forms on the cement . I know I thought I had seen it all. I mean have notice when going under new bridges they have these beautiful bricks. They are not real they are fake. My gosh and to think they hold up to wear and tare. Darn I could use some of that on my house. It is very pretty.
> 
> They brought the big machines in today on both sides of the banks. Seem they are in a hurray now as they were to be finish at end of Oct. They had men working yesterday on a Sunday yet.
> 
> But as usual problem they can not put in railings as electrical lines are buried there. So am sure blue prints will be at hand soon.


That last sentence made me laugh out loud. They should have had the blue prints first. :sm09: I noticed when we went up north they bridges had that pressed design. It is pretty but is it functional? I want my bridges to hold me up not to just look pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That last sentence made me laugh out loud. They should have had the blue prints first. :sm09: I noticed when we went up north they bridges had that pressed design. It is pretty but is it functional? I want my bridges to hold me up not to just look pretty.


They look at the blue prints and I have seen or hubby has told me they keep looking at the blue prints apparently they have problems reading blue prints.

Know you know any of us women on here only have to look at what is happening and tell them what they should be doing. But they seem to have a problem with what they are doing and blue prints are not something they seem to understand.

After watching Bridge gate here question if I want to use it too. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

For my buddy Yarnie, who says she is the only normal one here :sm17: :sm01:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For my buddy Yarnie, who says she is the only normal one here :sm17: :sm01:


Ha, Ha!!! Good one!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha, Ha!!! Good one!


Good morning LL. How are you today? Did you get all of your sauce made?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning LL. How are you today? Did you get all of your sauce made?


No sauce. Just boiled down the tomatoes. Will make sauce this week - maybe.

Hope you are well. Running around today!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Awww



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1606214156291805


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Resident sloth, SQM, posted this in Loft Lounge #7 today:


SQM said:


> Bumps posted elsewhere that Nebs had surgery today. I hope all goes well.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

For Knitter from Nebraska:

Many from The Loft Lounge and The Attic are thinking of you today...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For my buddy Yarnie, who says she is the only normal one here :sm17: :sm01:


Well know the truth comes out you admit I am the only normal one.

You are so funny. You do know that I am funny too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-422347-1.html

KroSha, that is very kind of you.

But you may want to post it on KFN topic site where she will see it .

As KFN does not post on this site, all though I wish she would. Also send her a PM telling her you are thinking of her .

Just praying that all turns out right for her as if you read her post it does not seem to be a minor operation .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Todays Bridge gate report.

Don't ask me why but sure they had a reason for it. They dug out the creek by the bridge. It is nothing but muck on the bottom. 
They use one of the big cranes to do it. Just watching it pass the electrical lines put me into panic mode. Then the big shovel on the end would pick up muck and put it into dump truck and off it would go.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sure WCK is enjoying her company tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Todays Bridge gate report.
> 
> Don't ask me why but sure they had a reason for it. They dug out the creek by the bridge. It is nothing but muck on the bottom.
> They use one of the big cranes to do it. Just watching it pass the electrical lines put me into panic mode. Then the big shovel on the end would pick up muck and put it into dump truck and off it would go.


Maybe they dug it out for drainage. What does DH say the reason is?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

*The "REAL" Federalist Papers* are an important part of US history, signifying the original thinking and background philosophy of some of our Founding Fathers.

Sorry to say that *thefederalistpapers.org* have nothing to do with The Federalist Papers, and the name itself was obviously chosen to capitalize on giving the impression that they are or have some kind of authority behind them.
__________


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Your Gracie is that a picture of her. I can understand how both you and CB feel. It hurts deep in your heart to lose unconditional love.


No, the little avatar one is Zoey. I got her before Gracie was gone, and she grieved for a year. I think she thought Gracie was her momma. Gracie was a fawn color. Gosh, I miss that little girl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK how did you visit go with your family?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> No, the little avatar one is Zoey. I got her before Gracie was gone, and she grieved for a year. I think she thought Gracie was her momma. Gracie was a fawn color. Gosh, I miss that little girl.


Oh I am sorry Zoey is a sweet looking dog. God Bless you I understand how you feel.

To have animals that love us unconditional reminds me of God whose love is the same way. We are Bless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting: Just the opposite of Donald Trump. And the left complained about Trump's idea.
> 
> http://thefederalistpapers.org/us/breaking-obama-using-religious-test-to-screen-syrian-refugees


It just keeps getting stranger and stranger .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

John 6: 65

This is why told you that no one come to me unless the Father has enabled them.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am sorry Zoey is a sweet looking dog. God Bless you I understand how you feel.
> 
> To have animals that love us unconditional reminds me of God whose love is the same way. We are Bless.


 :sm24:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Yarnie. As much as I loved Jojo nothing compares to what happened to Jokim, Gali and what Janie is going thru. Thanks for the special song.
> It is crazy another member of KP lost her Airedale the other day. I have been worried that Jojo wouldn't enjoy his visit to the kennel and didn't want to leave him. It was so unexpected. I am thankful we didn't have to put him down. I laid on the floor with him and he was having so much trouble breathing. I told him I loved him and to go on. I left the room to tell my Denim friends and my BIL and SIL to pray. When I went back to check on him he was breathing his last breaths. My son is taking it hard so pray for him. Jojo was his buddy.My oldest son and grandson helped bury him. He is beside Daisy so he is happy to be with her again. I hope I am not making anyone cry. I love y'all.


Oh, I haven't been able to be on for awhile. And to read about JoJo breaks my heart and yes cry. Those darn Airedales steal your heart. Mine bring me such joy and send me into a crazed orbit at the same time............like when Bandit did a 'yarn bombing' of my backyard with skeins and skeins of yarn while I was taking a shower.

They are such a gift, and I am so grateful for what they bring to my life. JoJo was blessed to have you as his mom. May you son's heart heal with the wondrous memories they made together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh, I haven't been able to be on for awhile. And to read about JoJo breaks my heart and yes cry. Those darn Airedales steal your heart. Mine bring me such joy and send me into a crazed orbit at the same time............like when Bandit did a 'yarn bombing' of my backyard with skeins and skeins of yarn while I was taking a shower.
> 
> They are such a gift, and I am so grateful for what they bring to my life. JoJo was blessed to have you as his mom. May you son's heart heal with the wondrous memories they made together.


Thanks I knew you would understand how I feel about Airedales. Thanks for the sympathy. We are feeling a little better today.Chewy has done his share of yarn bombing. My bomb is in the floor of my sewing room. Thank the Lord it was just cheap yarn. I will probably just throw it out. Not worth the bother.

How are your parents doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> John 6: 65
> 
> This is why told you that no one come to me unless the Father has enabled them.


Yes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-422347-1.html
> 
> KroSha, that is very kind of you.
> 
> ...


I was very happy and relieved to get good news from KFN -- she is very sore, but recovering at home and no signs of cancer from initial tests. PTL!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sure WCK is enjoying her company tonight.


Thanks Yarnie, we've had a great visit but haven't had much computer time. Will catch up tomorrow or next day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how did you visit go with your family?


Still visiting CB - and having a wonderful time. Will catch up later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

e mail from Jayne No surgery yet .

she is slowing down but still there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was very happy and relieved to get good news from KFN -- she is very sore, but recovering at home and no signs of cancer from initial tests. PTL!!


Oh that is such good news.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> e mail from Jayne No surgery yet .
> 
> she is slowing down but still there.


Thanks ! I am happy she is still with us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1161317377268349


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I was very happy and relieved to get good news from KFN -- she is very sore, but recovering at home and no signs of cancer from initial tests. PTL!!


That's such good news. Thanks for letting us know WCK.

Glad you are having a good visit with your family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was very happy and relieved to get good news from KFN -- she is very sore, but recovering at home and no signs of cancer from initial tests. PTL!!


Great news. I agree Praise the Lord!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am so sick of this heat. It is still in the high 90's. UGH!


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sick of this heat. It is still in the high 90's. UGH!


Not to mention the humidity


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Oh, I haven't been able to be on for awhile. And to read about JoJo breaks my heart and yes cry. Those darn Airedales steal your heart. Mine bring me such joy and send me into a crazed orbit at the same time............like when Bandit did a 'yarn bombing' of my backyard with skeins and skeins of yarn while I was taking a shower.
> 
> They are such a gift, and I am so grateful for what they bring to my life. JoJo was blessed to have you as his mom. May you son's heart heal with the wondrous memories they made together.


How is your Bandit doing LTL? You made me laugh again, imagining your yarn strung throughout your yard.

I hope your parents are doing much better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> e mail from Jayne No surgery yet .
> 
> she is slowing down but still there.


Thanks for the update Yarnie. She is spiritually strong even if her body is slowing down. Praying for her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That's such good news. Thanks for letting us know WCK.
> 
> Glad you are having a good visit with your family.


How are you doing Solo? Any signs of your slithering nemesis?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing Solo? Any signs of your slithering nemesis?


How is your visit going?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL next vacation let me know I am going with you. I really need a break. How are you doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sick of this heat. It is still in the high 90's. UGH!


I've been enjoying our weather lately -- it's been sunny and warm, without being too hot and cools off nicely at night. I hope it cools off for you soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL how are you doing? How are your parents doing? How is Bandit doing?

Last time we heard from you you were having a hard time. Hope somethings have settled down some.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So Solo how is the snake charming coming along?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My allergies are driving me nuts. Pills spray nothing is working. Maybe if I beat my head against wall enough won't even care. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is your visit going?


We had a wonderful visit; they left this morning so we are back to ourselves again (for which the cats are very grateful -- they don't like company!).

SIL and I became good friends when DH and I first started dating. We both worked in downtown Calgary and started meeting for lunch; we would have stayed friends even if DH and I didn't get married. DH and BIL went to bed and SIL and I kept talking to the wee hours. I was hoping they would stay a little longer, but BIL gets restless if he stays too long in 1 place since he had his last stroke.

I'm looking out at a beautiful full moon, I love full moons. Can you see it from your place?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are yours similar to this?
> 
> http://www.clover-usa.com/en/knitting-and-crochet/541-mini-flower-loom.html


Close but these are made of wood Joey and antiques. Someone put up picture on Amazon where they are being sold. I was lucky enough to find them in an antique shop.

WCK no not for grandchildren, my toys and I do not share. I am mean that way.

Sorry took so long to answer you have to learn to read back post.

:sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My allergies are driving me nuts. Pills spray nothing is working. Maybe if I beat my head against wall enough won't even care. :sm16: :sm16:


 :sm13: Have you tried a mask?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful visit; they left this morning so we are back to ourselves again (for which the cats are very grateful -- they don't like company!).
> 
> SIL and I became good friends when DH and I first started dating. We both worked in downtown Calgary and started meeting for lunch; we would have stayed friends even if DH and I didn't get married. DH and BIL went to bed and SIL and I kept talking to the wee hours. I was hoping they would stay a little longer, but BIL gets restless if he stays too long in 1 place since he had his last stroke.
> 
> I'm looking out at a beautiful full moon, I love full moons. Can you see it from your place?


Oh I love your story how nice to have been friends before you married Love of your life.

Yes full moon and it is so nice out side just sit and looking at it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Close but these are made of wood Joey and antiques. Someone put up picture on Amazon where they are being sold. I was lucky enough to find them in an antique shop.
> 
> WCK no not for grandchildren, my toys and I do not share. I am mean that way.
> 
> ...


Some of my toys aren't for sharing either!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm13: Have you tried a mask?


No my husband said I don't need a mask till Halloween . I am just to sick and lite headed among other things. Should just boil a pot of water put towel over my head and breath in the steam.

But am even to tired to do that. Woe is me other people are suffering so many worst things and I do a pitty party about my allergy's


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a wonderful visit; they left this morning so we are back to ourselves again (for which the cats are very grateful -- they don't like company!).
> 
> SIL and I became good friends when DH and I first started dating. We both worked in downtown Calgary and started meeting for lunch; we would have stayed friends even if DH and I didn't get married. DH and BIL went to bed and SIL and I kept talking to the wee hours. I was hoping they would stay a little longer, but BIL gets restless if he stays too long in 1 place since he had his last stroke.
> 
> I'm looking out at a beautiful full moon, I love full moons. Can you see it from your place?


Do they still live in Calcary?Time goes by so fast when family visits.It is nice to have a close relationship with your SIL. It is as close as you can get to having a sister. I knew you would have an enjoyable visit. Your cats don't want to share you with anyone I guess.
I looked out and I could see the full moon. It is just starting to peak over our trees. It is beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then you have a treasure!


How are you doing Joey? I am so sick of the rain how is it up there. Know with sand it drains fast but hate all the rain two days of sun does not get it with me. I need a week at least.

Gee I am a grouch tonight. :sm03:


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> My allergies are driving me nuts. Pills spray nothing is working. Maybe if I beat my head against wall enough won't even care. :sm16: :sm16:


Hi, if your sinuses are congested, have you ever tried rinsing them with a nettie pot? Wish I had known about it 30 years ago.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some of my toys aren't for sharing either!


Your like me I don't even let hubby use my carving knives he takes them and does not say a word. When I can't find them he has to fess up he has them.

He doesn't use them for carving. Just something he wants to use for one of his project not far I tell you not fair at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Hi, if your sinuses are congested, have you ever tried rinsing them with a nettie pot? Wish I had known about it 30 years ago.


Oh MsKathy I have a nettie pot. Didn't even think of that thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No my husband said I don't need a mask till Halloween . I am just to sick and lite headed among other things. Should just boil a pot of water put towel over my head and breath in the steam.
> 
> But am even to tired to do that. Woe is me other people are suffering so many worst things and I do a pitty party about my allergy's


You don't need a mask then you silly. 
As soon as we drove into our driveway from vacation I started sneezing. I am trying to stay inside because of the heat and like MsKathy said the humidity. Dh swaps allergy pills back and forth so he won't get immune to them. Our allergies will not settle until the first freeze. Ragweed season here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Your like me I don't even let hubby use my carving knives he takes them and does not say a word. When I can't find them he has to fess up he has them.
> 
> He doesn't use them for carving. Just something he wants to use for one of his project not far I tell you not fair at all.


You need to put them in your pod house so he won't find the craving knives. :sm09: Have you finished your Santa yet?


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh MsKathy I have a nettie pot. Didn't even think of that thank you for reminding me.


Wonderful. There is something else you can get at Wally World, and it works better for me. It's a squeeze bottle made by NeilMed, and has the little packets. I use good quality bottled water, put in the microwave for a few seconds, barely warm on wrist, and mix it, and you will be better tomorrow. The nettiepot is awesome, too. I have had the allergy shots, sinus surgery, antihistimines, you name it, and this is what works for me. :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No my husband said I don't need a mask till Halloween . I am just to sick and lite headed among other things. Should just boil a pot of water put towel over my head and breath in the steam.
> 
> But am even to tired to do that. Woe is me other people are suffering so many worst things and I do a pitty party about my allergy's


 :sm11: Your sense of humour isn't suffering! Hope you feel better after steaming!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Up date on DH's wheelchair. No wheelchair. The company said that Medicare hasn't approved it yet. Also if we hear anything let them know. I am getting upset. We started in April. Grrrrr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Wonderful. There is something else you can get at Wally World, and it works better for me. It's a squeeze bottle made by NeilMed, and has the little packets. I use good quality bottled water, put in the microwave for a few seconds, barely warm on wrist, and mix it, and you will be better tomorrow. The nettiepot is awesome, too. I have had the allergy shots, sinus surgery, antihistimines, you name it, and this is what works for me. :sm24:


I would be afraid I would drown myself. Can you use a tea kettle? :sm09: I am just playing but can you?


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would be afraid I would drown myself. Can you use a tea kettle? :sm09: I am just playing but can you?


Now, CB, that's a doggone good question. The first time you rinse out your sinuses, it seems a little unusual. But, actually, it's a very gentle procedure, and then you can breathe so good, and your sinuses feel so clean.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do they still live in Calcary?Time goes by so fast when family visits.It is nice to have a close relationship with your SIL. It is as close as you can get to having a sister. I knew you would have an enjoyable visit. Your cats don't want to share you with anyone I guess.
> I looked out and I could see the full moon. It is just starting to peak over our trees. It is beautiful.


No they haven't lived in Calgary for a long time; her job had her transferred to other Alberta cities/towns and her husband was flexible with his job. They are living in Lethbridge in southern Alberta right now but SIL really wants to move back to one of the towns near Calgary. She took early retirement this spring.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Now, CB, that's a doggone good question. The first time you rinse out your sinuses, it seems a little unusual. But, actually, it's a very gentle procedure, and then you can breathe so good, and your sinuses feel so clean.


We both use spray salt water but never have used a neti pot. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We both use spray salt water but never have used a neti pot. Thanks for the advice.


Like saline? A lot of people use that, is it in a little squeeze bottle?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

MsKathy said:


> Hi, if your sinuses are congested, have you ever tried rinsing them with a nettie pot? Wish I had known about it 30 years ago.


That's a great suggestion. DH does a nettie cleanse regularly and credits it with rarely having sinus problems.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to put them in your pod house so he won't find the craving knives. :sm09: Have you finished your Santa yet?


What what finish my gosh no I really have to get back to it. Just lazy lately

You mention rag weed it is up here too and a lot more this year too. Yes freeze but gee CB that means it will be getting colder and then snow and then I will be complaining about that and having cold and on and on it goes.

It's the full moon that is causing me to go nuts O


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Up date on DH's wheelchair. No wheelchair. The company said that Medicare hasn't approved it yet. Also if we hear anything let them know. I am getting upset. We started in April. Grrrrr.


 :sm14: That's awful! Can DH's doctor put pressure on Medicare?

My Dad isn't making much progress on his either, got another set of forms to fill out at the beginning of the week.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a great suggestion. DH does a nettie cleanse regularly and credits it with rarely having sinus problems.


I am not faithful to it on a regular basis, but when I feel the swelling and runny nose, I get to it.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm14: That's awful! Can DH's doctor put pressure on Medicare?
> 
> My Dad isn't making much progress on his either, got another set of forms to fill out at the beginning of the week.


We have had to go through all sorts of things to get that yearly pair of diabetic shoes for DH this year. I would think the doctor could help.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

sorry for double post


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What what finish my gosh no I really have to get back to it. Just lazy lately
> 
> You mention rag weed it is up here too and a lot more this year too. Yes freeze but gee CB that means it will be getting colder and then snow and then I will be complaining about that and having cold and on and on it goes.
> 
> It's the full moon that is causing me to go nuts O


Are you howling at the moon? If not you are ok. :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> We have had to go through all sorts of things to get that yearly pair of diabetic shoes for DH this year. I would think the doctor could help.


We have had 2 doctors and a PT write letters. Also the wheelchair man come to our home. He blames it on ocare and all the forms to fill out. Sorry about the diabetic shoes. My Daddy wore them and they do help.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm14: That's awful! Can DH's doctor put pressure on Medicare?
> 
> My Dad isn't making much progress on his either, got another set of forms to fill out at the beginning of the week.


 Crazy! Sorry to hear you are going thru the same thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Wonderful. There is something else you can get at Wally World, and it works better for me. It's a squeeze bottle made by NeilMed, and has the little packets. I use good quality bottled water, put in the microwave for a few seconds, barely warm on wrist, and mix it, and you will be better tomorrow. The nettiepot is awesome, too. I have had the allergy shots, sinus surgery, antihistimines, you name it, and this is what works for me. :sm24:


Oh never heard about that will make sure to look for it next time in WW thank you.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh never heard about that will make sure to look for it next time in WW thank you.


yes, ma'am.... :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Like saline? A lot of people use that, is it in a little squeeze bottle?


Yes from Walmart the Equate brand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Up date on DH's wheelchair. No wheelchair. The company said that Medicare hasn't approved it yet. Also if we hear anything let them know. I am getting upset. We started in April. Grrrrr.


Oh I don't blame you at all that is just nasty. Getting upset you have every right to be upset my gosh . I would be asking them when they think it will be available for me to cuff them up side the head so they can think better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you howling at the moon? If not you are ok. :sm23:


How did you know now don't go telling every one or the neighbors will be calling up 911 and send a EMT out to get me . Lets just keep it on the quite side o.k.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How did you know now don't go telling every one or the neighbors will be calling up 911 and send a EMT out to get me . Lets just keep it on the quite side o.k.


Mum's the word.Maybe I will start howling with you. It is legal there is a full moon tonight. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have my fall wreath ready, Bought four mum plants and pumpkins. Guess what I also have a squirrel who loves to knock them down. Mr. Squirrel seem to have a problem with mums I thought they were nice mums I mean. Mr. Squirrel best be careful or he will be in the stew pot if he keeps it up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mum's the word.Maybe I will start howling with you. It is legal there is a full moon tonight. :sm23:


What tune shall we be howling may I ask ? Have you notice you and I get a bit crazy when the moon is full?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have my fall wreath ready, Bought four mum plants and pumpkins. Guess what I also have a squirrel who loves to knock them down. Mr. Squirrel seem to have a problem with mums I thought they were nice mums I mean. Mr. Squirrel best be careful or he will be in the stew pot if he keeps it up.


Squirrel are in the mood to tear things up. They are having a party eating all the pinecones into shredds. What a mess. Yes you may be showing them who the boss is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What tune shall we be howling may I ask ? Have you notice you and I get a bit crazy when the moon is full?


I nerver notice any certain time that we do that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Squirrel are in the mood to tear things up. They are having a party eating all the pinecones into shredds. What a mess. Yes you may be showing them who the boss is.


Well we will just have to have a squirrel round up .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I nerver notice any certain time that we do that.


your right it doesn't matter what the moon is we just seem to carry on and on and off and really off. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mum's the word.Maybe I will start howling with you. It is legal there is a full moon tonight. :sm23:


We will have to start a chorus :sm01: A protest against the "me, me, me's" that can't see beyond themselves


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have my fall wreath ready, Bought four mum plants and pumpkins. Guess what I also have a squirrel who loves to knock them down. Mr. Squirrel seem to have a problem with mums I thought they were nice mums I mean. Mr. Squirrel best be careful or he will be in the stew pot if he keeps it up.


Has Mr Squirrel been hiding his winter nut supply in the mums?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What tune shall we be howling may I ask ? Have you notice you and I get a bit crazy when the moon is full?


Reallly? :sm09: --- I guess that means that I'm the normal one!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A lot of people in this area have been watching and talking about your election process as if it were bad reality TV. I think Clinton has been dishonest and untrustworthy going back to her early Arkansas days with Bill and don't think the American people would be well served with her as president. I don't like most of what I've seen and heard from Trump going back to his TV days and have often wondered how he managed to get enough support to win the nomination.

This is an interesting article in a mainstream Canadian magazine - why ordinary Americans with different ethnic, social, and financial backgrounds are supporting Trump. It says some of the same things I've heard from Canadians with American connections. I don't envy you your choices this election.

http://www.macleans.ca/politics/why-im-voting-for-donald-trump/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Reallly? :sm09: --- I guess that means that I'm the normal one!


Nope you are not normal . I know for a fact from your post that you have never been normal. I must say that the only normal people on here are now CB and myself. We are proud to say that and will prove it in the near future with reports from our psychiatrist We also have the backing of the nuts squad, the As the Worm turns, the right Mayor and we are always Right groups, Plus we are the funniest ones on this site.. Plus we have more monopoly money then you and can buy our way through this whole campaign. We also are the best lairs on the plant and can hide any thing you can think we have done wrong. Every time we open our mouths nothing but the truth, o.k. what we want you to believe is the truth comes out of our mouths.

Other then that we can buy our way to normal.

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Plus all on here have said we have enough votes to win. We are to important not too. Plus our hair do's are just the bees knees.

CB and I approve this message . But then we can be bought off with any food you all can produce. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm06: :sm17: :sm18: :sm07: :sm24: :sm08:

PS. Plus I am the best speller on this site .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We will have to start a chorus :sm01: A protest against the "me, me, me's" that can't see beyond themselves


To quote a person who makes nonsense and seem to think knows all the answers. When will she ever learn when will she learn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Has Mr Squirrel been hiding his winter nut supply in the mums?


No he seem to want to cause mischief.

Do you realize next week is the beginning of fall. Where did summer go better yet what happen to spring ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A lot of people in this area have been watching and talking about your election process as if it were bad reality TV. I think Clinton has been dishonest and untrustworthy going back to her early Arkansas days with Bill and don't think the American people would be well served with her as president. I don't like most of what I've seen and heard from Trump going back to his TV days and have often wondered how he managed to get enough support to win the nomination.
> 
> This is an interesting article in a mainstream Canadian magazine - why ordinary Americans with different ethnic, social, and financial backgrounds are supporting Trump. It says some of the same things I've heard from Canadians with American connections. I don't envy you your choices this election.
> 
> http://www.macleans.ca/politics/why-im-voting-for-donald-trump/


Thanks WCK read some of the opinions about Clinton too. This whole election seem like a play of what is happening in this country. Why with all the good honest American's has it come down to this. 
I have been on the fence for so long my back side is beginning to hurt.

Even check into Johnson and his party and that is a no, and Green party forget it.

Your right one person really thinks they have all the answers and does not even know the question.
Hate when a person deems it right to belittle another person who does not believe as person want us too. Then feels the need to go on a tangent with no backing but what she thinks she heard.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope you are not normal . I know for a fact from your post that you have never been normal. I must say that the only normal people on here are now CB and myself. We are proud to say that and will prove it in the near future with reports from our psychiatrist We also have the backing of the nuts squad, the As the Worm turns, the right Mayor and we are always Right groups, Plus we are the funniest ones on this site.. Plus we have more monopoly money then you and can buy our way through this whole campaign. We also are the best lairs on the plant and can hide any thing you can think we have done wrong. Every time we open our mouths nothing but the truth, o.k. what we want you to believe is the truth comes out of our mouths.
> 
> Other then that we can buy our way to normal.
> 
> ...


Plus I am the Head of the news that is fit to print or what I see as fit to print. Even if I don't always tell the truth.

Want you to know another reason which I forgot as being the normal party.

Women of the Right who are always right remember to get out and vote for CB and Myself. We will pay you after the votes have been counted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What tune shall we be howling may I ask ? Have you notice you and I get a bit crazy when the moon is full?


No.It is every night and most of the day.Our other night time side kick has to work in the day so we save it up then it all comes out at night. I will be howling again tonight I suspect. Owwww or is is Aooooooh . Never mind I don't know how to spell a howl Bonn and Janie we miss you howling with us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We will have to start a chorus :sm01: A protest against the "me, me, me's" that can't see beyond themselves


 Yep it is my party and who cares about anyone else? It is all about me,me,me. Howling here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No.It is every night and most of the day.Our other night time side kick has to work in the day so we save it up then it all comes out at night. I will be howling again tonight I suspect. Owwww or is is Aooooooh . Never mind I don't know how to spell a howl Bonn and Janie we miss you howling with us.


Oh good two shoes my e lust tree es running mate. How fast can you run by the way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Plus we have been degraded more then you an why because of our belief's

I am sure I will think of more things to put fourth . So stay tune.

See I am a great spiller.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A lot of people in this area have been watching and talking about your election process as if it were bad reality TV. I think Clinton has been dishonest and untrustworthy going back to her early Arkansas days with Bill and don't think the American people would be well served with her as president. I don't like most of what I've seen and heard from Trump going back to his TV days and have often wondered how he managed to get enough support to win the nomination.
> 
> This is an interesting article in a mainstream Canadian magazine - why ordinary Americans with different ethnic, social, and financial backgrounds are supporting Trump. It says some of the same things I've heard from Canadians with American connections. I don't envy you your choices this election.
> 
> http://www.macleans.ca/politics/why-im-voting-for-donald-trump/


Thank you. That was a very good article. Explains a lot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No he seem to want to cause mischief.
> 
> Do you realize next week is the beginning of fall. Where did summer go better yet what happen to spring ?


Summer is in Arkansas. No sign of fall except the pumpkins at Walmart. Send some cool down here we are still sweating.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope you are not normal . I know for a fact from your post that you have never been normal. I must say that the only normal people on here are now CB and myself. We are proud to say that and will prove it in the near future with reports from our psychiatrist We also have the backing of the nuts squad, the As the Worm turns, the right Mayor and we are always Right groups, Plus we are the funniest ones on this site.. Plus we have more monopoly money then you and can buy our way through this whole campaign. We also are the best lairs on the plant and can hide any thing you can think we have done wrong. Every time we open our mouths nothing but the truth, o.k. what we want you to believe is the truth comes out of our mouths.
> 
> Other then that we can buy our way to normal.
> 
> ...


 :sm11: :sm24: And you know what it takes to run a campaign! LLamicorns by day and howling wolves by night!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: :sm24: And you know what it takes to run a campaign! LLamicorns by day and howling wolves by night!


Oh this does not prove any thing but how you dress and knit. you can't win votes unless you are bought off.

I know this to be true I have been bought off with more yarn then you ever will see even if you own a yarn shopee.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> To quote a person who makes nonsense and seem to think knows all the answers. When will she ever learn when will she learn.


And she's not alone :sm06: :sm18: Know-it-alls that would rather insult and belittle people than talk about issues. They won't learn because it would mean having to open their minds - and we can't have that!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Plus I am the Head of the news that is fit to print or what I see as fit to print. Even if I don't always tell the truth.
> 
> Want you to know another reason which I forgot as being the normal party.
> 
> Women of the Right who are always right remember to get out and vote for CB and Myself. We will pay you after the votes have been counted.


Since I can't vote, can I be a rabble rouser and get people all worked up?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No.It is every night and most of the day.Our other night time side kick has to work in the day so we save it up then it all comes out at night. I will be howling again tonight I suspect. Owwww or is is Aooooooh . Never mind I don't know how to spell a howl Bonn and Janie we miss you howling with us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Since I can't vote, can I be a rabble rouser and get people all worked up?


Well what is stopping you. I mean we all can see that you just want to have a different opinion and really I hate to tell you this but CB and I agree you are wrong.

We will prove it with mean spirited words and can call you out with nastiness and pictures of you even if it is not u.

Plus we are into dirt we can dig up on you. We are the best and you can not prove other wise.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I am but really am chuckling in the back ground.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Off to work wearing my "YARNIE / CB 2016" campaign button! Try to stay out of trouble til I get back :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: :sm24: And you know what it takes to run a campaign! LLamicorns by day and howling wolves by night!


Hahahhahahaha perfect!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep just put me in the basket. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Off to work wearing my "YARNIE / CB 2016" campaign button! Try to stay out of trouble til I get back :sm23:


Thanks we can use all the support we can get . I don't know about CB but support in ever part of my body is really needed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yep just put me in the basket. :sm23:


Yes we are both the best that they can get on our campaign and being basket cases can only help.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: :sm24: And you know what it takes to run a campaign! LLamicorns by day and howling wolves by night!


Too funny! :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we are both the best that they can get on our campaign and being basket cases can only help.


I think I will go about with my campaign trail and get some chores done so I can howl all night long with my dispicables.Get the basket ready.

:sm23: Good company to be in too.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Well what is stopping you. I mean we all can see that you just want to have a different opinion and really I hate to tell you this but CB and I agree you are wrong.
> 
> We will prove it with mean spirited words and can call you out with nastiness and pictures of you even if it is not u.
> 
> Plus we are into dirt we can dig up on you. We are the best and you can not prove other wise.


And,,,, we admit to scouring through your old posts looking for that dirt; and, IF we can't find it, we will make it up. Right? :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> And,,,, we admit to scouring through your old posts looking for that dirt; and, IF we can't find it, we will make it up. Right? :sm24:


Yeah another voter that knows how to win.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think I will go about with my campaign trail and get some chores done so I can howl all night long with my dispicables.Get the basket ready.
> 
> :sm23: Good company to be in too.


That's why we are running and as fast as we can. We may be late to the race but we know how to do it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing Solo? Any signs of your slithering nemesis?


I'm happy to report that it has not slithered anywhere near me since the bathroom caper. My hope is it is homesteading or has become a squatter at a neighbor's.

How was your visit with your family?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So Solo how is the snake charming coming along?


I haven't seen it in a while. I do still have an escort to the bathroom though. :sm12: :sm12: I wonder how long this will last.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Up date on DH's wheelchair. No wheelchair. The company said that Medicare hasn't approved it yet. Also if we hear anything let them know. I am getting upset. We started in April. Grrrrr.


Take your problem to the news station. They'll put it on one of their segments and will get a solution for you. Gees, what could the holdup on approval be? I'm sorry this is still ongoing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A lot of people in this area have been watching and talking about your election process as if it were bad reality TV. I think Clinton has been dishonest and untrustworthy going back to her early Arkansas days with Bill and don't think the American people would be well served with her as president. I don't like most of what I've seen and heard from Trump going back to his TV days and have often wondered how he managed to get enough support to win the nomination.
> 
> This is an interesting article in a mainstream Canadian magazine - why ordinary Americans with different ethnic, social, and financial backgrounds are supporting Trump. It says some of the same things I've heard from Canadians with American connections. I don't envy you your choices this election.
> 
> http://www.macleans.ca/politics/why-im-voting-for-donald-trump/


People as just so frustrated with our government right now. They want things to change, they want to be represented. The candidates are both viewed unfavorably. The way I see it is: Think of them as a lifeboat. Hillary's is uncovered and after all the years in the public eye, you see all the holes in her boat. Trump, on the other hand, is also in the public eye, but not a politician. His boat is covered. What is under the cover could be the same as Hillary, or it could be different. He offers some new options and brings a non political aspect into play. It's appealing, especially since the die hard establishment are so against him. He could very well get Congress to do their job. I can't say that about Hillary. It's the same old same old with her. She has nothing new to offer. It's a hard decision, staying home for me is not an option.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Summer is in Arkansas. No sign of fall except the pumpkins at Walmart. Send some cool down here we are still sweating.


I know what you mean CB. We have high 80's today because of rain and cloud cover. Next week we'll be in the 90's again. Yuck!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well what is stopping you. I mean we all can see that you just want to have a different opinion and really I hate to tell you this but CB and I agree you are wrong.
> 
> We will prove it with mean spirited words and can call you out with nastiness and pictures of you even if it is not u.
> 
> Plus we are into dirt we can dig up on you. We are the best and you can not prove other wise.


Now you're sounding like the Far Side :sm23: :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we are both the best that they can get on our campaign and being basket cases can only help.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

MsKathy said:


> And,,,, we admit to scouring through your old posts looking for that dirt; and, IF we can't find it, we will make it up. Right? :sm24:


That sounds familiar :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> People as just so frustrated with our government right now. They want things to change, they want to be represented. The candidates are both viewed unfavorably. The way I see it is: Think of them as a lifeboat. Hillary's is uncovered and after all the years in the public eye, you see all the holes in her boat. Trump, on the other hand, is also in the public eye, but not a politician. His boat is covered. What is under the cover could be the same as Hillary, or it could be different. He offers some new options and brings a non political aspect into play. It's appealing, especially since the die hard establishment are so against him. He could very well get Congress to do their job. I can't say that about Hillary. It's the same old same old with her. She has nothing new to offer. It's a hard decision, staying home for me is not an option.


That's a very good analogy Solo. I'm hearing a lot about that same sense of frustration.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now you're sounding like the Far Side :sm23: :sm02:


Well I call them as I see them. One is really a horn blower of the highest kind and nothing to back it but repeat and repeat.

I will not be repeating the repeats as she has repeated it so much it is not worth repeating.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 

It is that simple one can prove how smart they are by a repeating of repeating of repeating.

I have seen it done so many times by a couple of women that why not copy it .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want an answer.

Today I put on a pair of jeans that fit last spring. They were so tight had to take them off. Now this is the problem. I put on jeans that were a size smaller and they were to large. Does that mean I have gain weight or lost weight? I mean really scale said gain 4 pounds but pants say to tight and other too large.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> And,,,, we admit to scouring through your old posts looking for that dirt; and, IF we can't find it, we will make it up. Right? :sm24:


Sometime you can even get dizzy from all the spinning . :sm06: :sm16: :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> It is that simple one can prove how smart they are by a repeating of repeating of repeating.
> 
> I have seen it done so many times by a couple of women that why not copy it .


Bahahahaha :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want an answer.
> 
> Today I put on a pair of jeans that fit last spring. They were so tight had to take them off. Now this is the problem. I put on jeans that were a size smaller and they were to large. Does that mean I have gain weight or lost weight? I mean really scale said gain 4 pounds but pants say to tight and other too large.


Now listen it is too late to throw math into the race. It must be a common core math question.
:sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sometime you can even get dizzy from all the spinning . :sm06: :sm16: :sm05:


Dizzy is the word for it they spin it so much we don't know what is what.

But never fear they have all the answer's. When one likes to spin they can make the wrong seem right and the right seem wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now listen it is too late to throw math into the race. It must be a common core math question.
> :sm05:


Well if that is true then I have both answers right. You can not make a mistake if you are common and can core too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now listen it is too late to throw math into the race. It must be a common core math question.
> :sm05:


Oh an another thing you throw the race card into the mix. I am not racist sum of my best friends are Left overs. Notice the word sum.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now listen it is too late to throw math into the race. It must be a common core math question.
> :sm05:


Ya'll are too funny!


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

As my sister says, "Kathy, you're gonna get taken to the Royal Woodshed" ... :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> As my sister says, "Kathy, you're gonna get taken to the Royal Woodshed" ... :sm23: :sm23:


Well it's nice to be Royal even a wood shed has it place. :sm23:


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

"Ain't" it so...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I call them as I see them. One is really a horn blower of the highest kind and nothing to back it but repeat and repeat.
> 
> I will not be repeating the repeats as she has repeated it so much it is not worth repeating.


 :sm02: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want an answer.
> 
> Today I put on a pair of jeans that fit last spring. They were so tight had to take them off. Now this is the problem. I put on jeans that were a size smaller and they were to large. Does that mean I have gain weight or lost weight? I mean really scale said gain 4 pounds but pants say to tight and other too large.


You are making it too complicated -- now you will have to teach New Math


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> "Ain't" it so...


Yes it is so and some of what I have seen have you beat in the Royal area. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You are making it too complicated -- now you will have to teach New Math


Teach no not that I can not handle math as it is and if I have to core it my oh my .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh an another thing you throw the race card into the mix. I am not racist sum of my best friends are Left overs. Notice the word sum.


You can't do that without adding sexist, elitist and all the other ists. Your title will become so long you will need to use both sides of your business card :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You can't do that without adding sexist, elitist and all the other ists. Your title will become so long you will need to use both sides of your business card :sm23:


Oh dear me now I need business cards too. What next tattoos with words . :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Teach no not that I can not handle math as it is and if I have to core it my oh my .


It's the "core" that I was trying to remember. You can bring your jeans to class.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's the "core" that I was trying to remember. You can bring your jeans to class.


Oh picture that. two pairs of jeans and one women trying both on to prove that the theory that both fit . Now that is a picture I do not want to even think of.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's the "core" that I was trying to remember. You can bring your jeans to class.


I would have to leave my core at home it would be too big for my britches for math class.
What is it late yet for this kind of talk? I should be howling about now. Ooooooo.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear me now I need business cards too. What next tattoos with words . :sm09: :sm09:


Forget the words, use pics for your tattoos -- the most important points to remember are "me, me, me" and "I know it all"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Forget the words, use pics for your tattoos -- the most important points to remember are "me, me, me" and "I know it all"


Now you got the core of it! :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have to leave my core at home it would be too big for my britches for math class.
> What is it late yet for this kind of talk? I should be howling about now. Ooooooo.


I'm missing the moon tonight - too much cloud cover.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Too funny! Poor cat!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Forget the words, use pics for your tattoos -- the most important points to remember are "me, me, me" and "I know it all"


Yes and it would be perfect for a me me me, I know it all and can prove it every time I post my words.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm missing the moon tonight - too much cloud cover.


Oh dear me a depends moment for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off to bed getting late here. 

God Bless and good night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo sorry about the heat down there . Here cool but every other day rain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL 

how are you?

LL how are you?

Gali

How are you?

Yarnie 

how are you?

Fair to middlen and have to deal with football.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow did anyone see this pic?
http://www.wnd.com/2016/09/angel-in-beams-of-light-at-world-trade-center-memorial/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LTL
> 
> how are you?
> 
> ...


KP site stopped sending me emails again. It's my computer. I'm back. Fine today. Picked a ton of elderberries. Don't know what to do with them. Made a pie. It is just ok. Don't think I like elderberries.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My mother made jelly from them. I don't remember how it tasted.


Joey, my days of jelly/jam making are over. Too much for me. I bet it was great tasting - your mom's. Wish
you were close so I could give you a lot of them!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My mother made jelly from them. I don't remember how it tasted.


This sounds good to me. Maybe LL could make this.http://www.homesteadandgardens.com/elderberry-jelly-syrup/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is a song about elderberry wine. Maybe make juice?
> 
> When I am on country roads, I see them and remember gathering them for my mother. Brings back memories.
> 
> ...


I find jam and jelly too sweet for me, too. Yes, let the birds have them.


----------



## RALady (Jul 13, 2016)

Lukelucy said:


> KP site stopped sending me emails again. It's my computer. I'm back. Fine today. Picked a ton of elderberries. Don't know what to do with them. Made a pie. It is just ok. Don't think I like elderberries.


Too funny!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RALady said:


> Too funny!!


Wish I could give someone the berries!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We got rain today. Maybe our temps will go down a few degrees now. What did everyone do today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> LTL
> 
> how are you?
> 
> ...


 :sm01: How's the football Yarnie? I'm lucky that DH isn't much of a TV sport's fan - hockey for his favourite boyhood team, the Toronto Maple Leafs and the playoffs.

How's Willie? What's new with Bridge Gate?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow did anyone see this pic?
> http://www.wnd.com/2016/09/angel-in-beams-of-light-at-world-trade-center-memorial/


We need a lot more angels!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> There is a song about elderberry wine. Maybe make juice?
> 
> When I am on country roads, I see them and remember gathering them for my mother. Brings back memories.
> 
> ...


I've never tried elderberries and my days of making jam are probably over too. DH used to love gooseberry jam so I made quite a bit of it but he rarely eats jam now and I never was much of a jam eater. I did like making it though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This sounds good to me. Maybe LL could make this.http://www.homesteadandgardens.com/elderberry-jelly-syrup/


Sounds like processed elderberries are very healthy anti oxidants and immune boosters - maybe use juice in baking or drinks
http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-elderberry.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got rain today. Maybe our temps will go down a few degrees now. What did everyone do today?


We had rain yesterday and it was supposed to continue today, but it was just overcast. I caught up on some chores and did some knitting. How was your day? Did you have a plant swap yesterday?

My older niece is having her 21st birthday tomorrow, my older nephew will be 24 on Wed., and I'm looking forward to having lunch with a friend on Salt Spring Island Tue.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had rain yesterday and it was supposed to continue today, but it was just overcast. I caught up on some chores and did some knitting. How was your day? Did you have a plant swap yesterday?
> 
> My older niece is having her 21st birthday tomorrow, my older nephew will be 24 on Wed., and I'm looking forward to having lunch with a friend on Salt Spring Island Tue.


I stayed in today during the storm. I knit on my top most of the afternoon.I guess we did about the same thing with the chores. We just had tuna fish sandwiches with salad.
My plantswap was last week and I missed it because of Jojo . Too sad to go. The last one will be Oct1 st. I will go to say good bye to my friends for 6 months. 
Does your niece and nephew live in town or in other parts of Canada?
I hope you enjoy your lunch with your friend Tuesday sounds like fun.Where is Salt Spring Island? Please take pictures for us.
Tomorrow I will take my mother for her eye check up. Tuesday I take DH for his crown for his tooth. Then Friday we go to DD's for Matthew's football game. He gets to run in with the high school Friday night and then his own game Saturday. After that Andrew's 17th birthday party. We are going to be busy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I stayed in today during the storm. I knit on my top most of the afternoon.I guess we did about the same thing with the chores. We just had tuna fish sandwiches with salad.
> My plantswap was last week and I missed it because of Jojo . Too sad to go. The last one will be Oct1 st. I will go to say good bye to my friends for 6 months.
> Does your niece and nephew live in town or in other parts of Canada?
> I hope you enjoy your lunch with your friend Tuesday sounds like fun.Where is Salt Spring Island? Please take pictures for us.
> Tomorrow I will take my mother for her eye check up. Tuesday I take DH for his crown for his tooth. Then Friday we go to DD's for Matthew's football game. He gets to run in with the high school Friday night and then his own game Saturday. After that Andrew's 17th birthday party. We are going to be busy.


Busy but fun with your grands on the weekend! Hope all goes well with your mom and DH.

Salt Spring is a smaller island between Vancouver Island and the mainland - about a 25 min ferry ride to get there. I'll have to remember to take the camera with me.

My niece is DB#2's older daughter and lives in Edmonton and nephew is DB#3's son and lives in a town outside of Edmonton. I hope to see all of them when I go to Edmonton in Oct.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Busy but fun with your grands on the weekend! Hope all goes well with your mom and DH.
> 
> Salt Spring is a smaller island between Vancouver Island and the mainland - about a 25 min ferry ride to get there. I'll have to remember to take the camera with me.
> 
> My niece is DB#2's older daughter and lives in Edmonton and nephew is DB#3's son and lives in a town outside of Edmonton. I hope to see all of them when I go to Edmonton in Oct.


Is that when you are having your mother's birthday party?
Good night I need to get myself in the bed. Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never tried elderberries and my days of making jam are probably over too. DH used to love gooseberry jam so I made quite a bit of it but he rarely eats jam now and I never was much of a jam eater. I did like making it though.


Years ago, I made a huge stock pile of blueberry jam. It all went to waste because it wasn't eaten... Had to throw it out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I stayed in today during the storm. I knit on my top most of the afternoon.I guess we did about the same thing with the chores. We just had tuna fish sandwiches with salad.
> My plantswap was last week and I missed it because of Jojo . Too sad to go. The last one will be Oct1 st. I will go to say good bye to my friends for 6 months.
> Does your niece and nephew live in town or in other parts of Canada?
> I hope you enjoy your lunch with your friend Tuesday sounds like fun.Where is Salt Spring Island? Please take pictures for us.
> Tomorrow I will take my mother for her eye check up. Tuesday I take DH for his crown for his tooth. Then Friday we go to DD's for Matthew's football game. He gets to run in with the high school Friday night and then his own game Saturday. After that Andrew's 17th birthday party. We are going to be busy.


Is your husband's crown ok? How's mom's eyes?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Dh gets his crown tomorrow. Mama has bad eyes it is time for her new glasses. Thanks for asking.


Lukelucy said:


> Is your husband's crown ok? How's mom's eyes?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh gets his crown tomorrow. Mama has bad eyes it is time for her new glasses. Thanks for asking.


You take good care of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The Gatlins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The Gatlins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What a couple of days . Got most of yard work done except for weeds .(ha ha) Then bad storms set in and cable off and on. More storms today and flood watches lots of rain.

May disappear as cable off and on. Also if weather bad off I go.

How is every one? Not much active on here. Don't tell me DP is going the way of old timers.

Got my long and I do mean long and not thin yarn. The heaviest yarn there is. Someone will be nice and warm this winter, use white and a purple blue yarn.

If I disappear yo know why. Start typing and off I go, gee I hate this weather yesterday sun next two days warm and rain. Enough already.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes we were quite yesterday. I brought groceries ran home and put them up. Then took DH to the dentist. I waited at my DB's shop while he was there. I found out I am going to be a great aunt again. My nephew has 2 boys so I hope this one is a girl. 

It is a beautiful day today. All sun and no humidity. Glorious! Only 85 degrees.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we were quite yesterday. I brought groceries ran home and put them up. Then took DH to the dentist. I waited at my DB's shop while he was there. I found out I am going to be a great aunt again. My nephew has 2 boys so I hope this one is a girl.
> 
> It is a beautiful day today. All sun and no humidity. Glorious! Only 85 degrees.


groceries and dentist not a good time of it.

Yeah great Amit also for you A nut.

stop telling me all the weather is good. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK how was your day off? What are the knitters making in the group?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone... back from the doctor. All ok. Bones a mess, cholesterol is great. Can't have everything...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good afternoon everyone... back from the doctor. All ok. Bones a mess, cholesterol is great. Can't have everything...


That is good news and bad news.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> groceries and dentist not a good time of it.
> 
> Yeah great Amit also for you A nut.
> 
> stop telling me all the weather is good. :sm23: :sm24:


I wasn't saying weather was great a few weeks ago. Remember I was in a hurricane. :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am requesting prayer for a friend and her family. She has terminal Cancer and is in hospice care at home. She is a born-again Christian and is looking forward to her real home. Our children are the same age, and we have known each other since they started school.


I will be praying for her Joey, God be with her .

Just had a bad storm pass through. Lighting strikes near house. Nickle size hail, and creek getting high.

Because of bridge gate they have put up plastic to control stream of water not a good thing as it is washing away riff raff and stopping water from running through as normal. Flood warnings here to Joey, and if it keeps going we will be looking for high ground. Good thing we have flood insurance.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good afternoon everyone... back from the doctor. All ok. Bones a mess, cholesterol is great. Can't have everything...


Sorry about bones hope he told you something to do about it. but glad everything else is looking good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good news and bad news.XX


Yes. On Boniva for my bones. I figure I'll be a bent old lady one day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have had thunderstorms, and rain, rain, rain. Flash flood warnings!
> 
> There is such a big muddy puddle where oldest son works, he says it could be hard to drive a big rig through it.
> 
> ...


You're working hard. Flash floods! Stay away from rivers and streams.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am requesting prayer for a friend and her family. She has terminal Cancer and is in hospice care at home. She is a born-again Christian and is looking forward to her real home. Our children are the same age, and we have known each other since they started school.


I will pray for your friend and her family. I am so sorry.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I will be praying for her Joey, God be with her .
> 
> Just had a bad storm pass through. Lighting strikes near house. Nickle size hail, and creek getting high.
> 
> Because of bridge gate they have put up plastic to control stream of water not a good thing as it is washing away riff raff and stopping water from running through as normal. Flood warnings here to Joey, and if it keeps going we will be looking for high ground. Good thing we have flood insurance.


Stay safe!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I had a wonderful day visiting with my friend on Salt Spring Island yesterday. It was windy, cloudy and drizzling earlier in the morning but by lunch time had started to clear up and became a beautiful fall day


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for this friend and her family. I pray You wrap them in love. I pray that there is peace during this hard time in their lives. You are the only real peace I pray they turn to You for Your comfort while their precious member is passing to her eternal home. Bless Joey for being a good friend to her all these years. We pray for a pain free death. I am asking in the Name of Jesus Amen.


joeysomma said:


> I am requesting prayer for a friend and her family. She has terminal Cancer and is in hospice care at home. She is a born-again Christian and is looking forward to her real home. Our children are the same age, and we have known each other since they started school.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What a couple of days . Got most of yard work done except for weeds .(ha ha) Then bad storms set in and cable off and on. More storms today and flood watches lots of rain.
> 
> May disappear as cable off and on. Also if weather bad off I go.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your stormy weather Yarnie. Hope you don't lose your power or cable. We got our sunshine back yesterday afternoon and today was a lovely fall day.

But my new laptop has died. It was ok when I went to work this morning but wouldn't come on after dinner. Not happy :sm13: :sm14:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I will be praying for her Joey, God be with her .
> 
> Just had a bad storm pass through. Lighting strikes near house. Nickle size hail, and creek getting high.
> 
> Because of bridge gate they have put up plastic to control stream of water not a good thing as it is washing away riff raff and stopping water from running through as normal. Flood warnings here to Joey, and if it keeps going we will be looking for high ground. Good thing we have flood insurance.


Lord I pray You watch over Joeys and Yarnie during this terrible storm . I pray the storms will easy up and they have no damage to them or their property . In Jesus Name I pray to the Father.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we were quite yesterday. I brought groceries ran home and put them up. Then took DH to the dentist. I waited at my DB's shop while he was there. I found out I am going to be a great aunt again. My nephew has 2 boys so I hope this one is a girl.
> 
> It is a beautiful day today. All sun and no humidity. Glorious! Only 85 degrees.


That's good news CB, hope you get to make something cute for a baby girl. DB#3 and SIL told me that their niece was expecting a baby when they were visiting here in June and they now know that the baby is a girl. They are very close to their niece and are as excited as grandparents.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a wonderful day visiting with my friend on Salt Spring Island yesterday. It was windy, cloudy and drizzling earlier in the morning but by lunch time had started to clear up and became a beautiful fall day


Thanks for the pictures. It sounds like a nice day to visit. What did you eat at the tree house cafe?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how was your day off? What are the knitters making in the group?


I had a really good day with my friend; thanks for asking CB. There are socks, a cowl, a scarf and an afghan on the needles/hooks today. Christmas is only about 3 months away.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Good afternoon everyone... back from the doctor. All ok. Bones a mess, cholesterol is great. Can't have everything...


Sorry that the osteoporosis is still bad LL. Are you still taking supplements as well as your exercises?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have had thunderstorms, and rain, rain, rain. Flash flood warnings!
> 
> There is such a big muddy puddle where oldest son works, he says it could be hard to drive a big rig through it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your part of the state is even worse than Yarnie's. Hope all of you stay safe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am requesting prayer for a friend and her family. She has terminal Cancer and is in hospice care at home. She is a born-again Christian and is looking forward to her real home. Our children are the same age, and we have known each other since they started school.


Sorry to hear about your friend Joey. Prayers for peace and comfort for her and her family and friends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the pictures. It sounds like a nice day to visit. What did you eat at the tree house cafe?


I had Thai curry chicken with mushrooms and my friend had a grilled lamb burger. Both were yummy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good news CB, hope you get to make something cute for a baby girl. DB#3 and SIL told me that their niece was expecting a baby when they were visiting here in June and they now know that the baby is a girl. They are very close to their niece and are as excited as grandparents.[/quote
> ]It is exciting to know your niece or nephew expecting. I am so far away from mine but my DB and SiL keep me up on all the news. We haven't had a baby girl in the family for 19 years. It really doesn't matter we love boy. It would be nice to be able to make baby girl things.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had Thai curry chicken with mushrooms and my friend had a grilled lamb burger. Both were yummy!


Your lunch sounds yummy but take a zero on the lamb.
What else did you do besides visit and eat?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

My laptop just wouldn't wake up tonight and I thought it would have to go to the technie tomorrow and then I remembered reading something about black screen and Windows10. It seems sometimes a computer won't wake up after being put to sleep unless the power button is held down for more than 10 seconds and then held down again to turn the computer back on. This worked after going through several update cycles -- I still hate Windows! And it reminded me of an old joke than compared Microsoft Windows to GM cars ..... 

GM replies to Bill Gates

At a recent computer expo (COMDEX), Bill Gates reportedly compared the computer industry with the auto industry and stated "if GM had kept up with the technology like the computer industry has, we would all be driving $25.00 cars that got 1,000 miles to the gallon."

In response to Bill's comments, General Motors issued the following press release -

If GM had developed technology like Microsoft, we would all be driving cars with the following characteristics -

1. For no reason whatsoever, your car would crash twice a day.

2. Every time they repainted the lines in the road, you would have to buy a new car.

3. Occasionally your car would die on the freeway for no reason. You would have to pull over to the side of the road, close all of the windows, shut off the car, restart it, and reopen the windows before you could continue. For some reason you would simply accept this.

4. Occasionally, executing a maneuver such as a left turn would cause your car to shut down and refuse to restart, in which case you would have to reinstall the engine.

5. Only one person at a time could use the car unless you bought "car NT", but then you would have to buy more seats.

6. Macintosh would make a car that was powered by the sun, was reliable, five times as fast and twice as easy to drive - but would only run on five percent of the roads.

7. The oil, water temperature, and alternator warning lights would all be replaced by a single "General Protection Fault" warning light.

10. The airbag system would ask "are you sure?" before deploying.

11. Occasionally, for no reason whatsoever, your car would lock you out and refuse to let you in until you simultaneously lifted the door handle, turned the key and grabbed hold of the radio antenna.

12. GM would require all car buyers to also purchase a deluxe set of Rand McNally road maps (now a GM subsidiary), even though they neither need nor want them. Attempting to delete this option would immediately cause the cars performance to diminish by 50% or more. Moreover, GM would become a target for investigation by the Justice Dept.

13. Every time GM introduced a new car, car buyers would have to learn to drive all over again because none of the controls would operate in the same manner as the old car.

14. You'd have to press the "Start" button to turn the engine off.


:sm14: :sm14:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your lunch sounds yummy but take a zero on the lamb.
> What else did you do besides visit and eat?


I love lamb but love Thai curry too. The best part was chatting and visiting but we toured the Island too. It has so much beauty and character, but to be honest, I wouldn't want to live on it. Our Island has most amenities and we rarely *need* to get off, but that's not so for Salt Spring residents and ferries are expensive and you have to follow their schedule.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'd seen a couple of trailers for a new series called Designated Survivor and watched the first episode tonight. It has most of the American govt killed in an attack during the State of the Union so an obscure cabinet minister played by Keiffer Sutherland becomes President. What I found surprising was that the American line of succession goes to an unelected cabinet minister after President, VP, House Speaker, and Pro-tem President of Senate. I wonder why the "designated survivor" wouldn't be an elected official?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a wonderful day visiting with my friend on Salt Spring Island yesterday. It was windy, cloudy and drizzling earlier in the morning but by lunch time had started to clear up and became a beautiful fall day


WCK, it looks wonderful. So beautiful. I be you had a great time!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love lamb but love Thai curry too. The best part was chatting and visiting but we toured the Island too. It has so much beauty and character, but to be honest, I wouldn't want to live on it. Our Island has most amenities and we rarely *need* to get off, but that's not so for Salt Spring residents and ferries are expensive and you have to follow their schedule.


I love, love, love curry! Thai! Indian! Any of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a wonderful day visiting with my friend on Salt Spring Island yesterday. It was windy, cloudy and drizzling earlier in the morning but by lunch time had started to clear up and became a beautiful fall day


Wish I could have been with you. Hope someone won't be following you around may be me next time you go.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Please be in prayer for Joey and her friend . Joeys part of state really got hit bad last night major flooding roads wash out, towns under water This is in sand country where it usual sinks in. Not good at all. Up to 8 inches of rain and still raining there. 

We can't go up to cabin as roads are wash out there too.

Lots of rain here but still can get around. Heavy rains are south of us now. Rain most of the night. creek not over flowing banks . But rain all day here too. South flooding is bad low lying areas between Bluffs not good at all. What a mess this is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My laptop just wouldn't wake up tonight and I thought it would have to go to the technie tomorrow and then I remembered reading something about black screen and Windows10. It seems sometimes a computer won't wake up after being put to sleep unless the power button is held down for more than 10 seconds and then held down again to turn the computer back on. This worked after going through several update cycles -- I still hate Windows! And it reminded me of an old joke than compared Microsoft Windows to GM cars .....
> 
> GM replies to Bill Gates
> 
> ...


wonder if they will make a patch for that. Samson just as bad batteries now glad have older version of lap top and phone. Now I have to worry about desk top too. Will not be putting it in sleep mode.
Sorry what you had to go through.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd seen a couple of trailers for a new series called Designated Survivor and watched the first episode tonight. It has most of the American govt killed in an attack during the State of the Union so an obscure cabinet minister played by Keiffer Sutherland becomes President. What I found surprising was that the American line of succession goes to an unelected cabinet minister after President, VP, House Speaker, and Pro-tem President of Senate. I wonder why the "designated survivor" wouldn't be an elected official?


That's our governments way no rhyme no reason. Old song and dance. Did not see the show,have to watch it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love, love, love curry! Thai! Indian! Any of it.


Wish I could try it haven't yet. But right now a no no.

How are you doing today?

Hope all is well there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This room smells like Rose Mary . Cut it and drying it here. Like the smell.

Poor Bridge gate men bank wash out last night besides creek going up. Now out there digging holes? Don't have a clue why as you would think wash out would be fix first.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gali how are you doing?

Solo did you get any kayaking in ? or camping?

LTL hope all is well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish I could have been with you. Hope someone won't be following you around may be me next time you go.


I will be with you, YL. Just let me know and we can follow together.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish I could try it haven't yet. But right now a no no.
> 
> How are you doing today?
> 
> Hope all is well there.


Yes, all's well. I'm going away tomorrow till Sun. or Monday. Leaving my husband to fend for himself. He doesn't like it. Oh, well... So, I won't be on here
for a few days starting tomorrow. Will try to check in, though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The floods have missed us. A good portion of Clark County have closed roads because of the flooding.
> 
> We had rain and Thunder storms on and off all of last night.


Thank God they missed you. You are safe.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd seen a couple of trailers for a new series called Designated Survivor and watched the first episode tonight. It has most of the American govt killed in an attack during the State of the Union so an obscure cabinet minister played by Keiffer Sutherland becomes President. What I found surprising was that the American line of succession goes to an unelected cabinet minister after President, VP, House Speaker, and Pro-tem President of Senate. I wonder why the "designated survivor" wouldn't be an elected official?


Tom Clancy's "Executive Orders" had a similar plot. Clancy's "designated survivor" took a job reluctantly, basically being told what are the chances of you becoming president this far down on the list. The reader knew what was going to happen. Just about everyone was killed off by an explosion at the Capital Building. I enjoyed Clancy's Jack Ryan series of books.

I thought the show started next week, sorry to have missed it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish I could have been with you. Hope someone won't be following you around may be me next time you go.


I'll pick you up and we can "tag along". What a nice island and place to have lunch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gali how are you doing?
> 
> Solo did you get any kayaking in ? or camping?
> 
> LTL hope all is well.


Got some camping and kayaking in over the weekend. The weather was sunny and in the 80's, very pleasant. This week back in the high 90's with heat index around 105. Here I thought it was fall.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The floods have missed us. A good portion of Clark County have closed roads because of the flooding.
> 
> We had rain and Thunder storms on and off all of last night.


Thank goodness the flooding missed you. Stay safe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll pick you up and we can "tag along". What a nice island and place to have lunch.


Me too???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Got some camping and kayaking in over the weekend. The weather was sunny and in the 80's, very pleasant. This week back in the high 90's with heat index around 105. Here I thought it was fall.


I will be up your way tomorrow. I will wave at you from the Ar. border. I am glad you got to camp a little. Fall will be here next month maybe. Everything is as green as Spring around here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I love, love, love curry! Thai! Indian! Any of it.


I absolutely love Thai curries except for the really, really hot ones. And I love most Indian food except for those with a lot of cumin. We had Indian neighbours for several years when we lived in Calgary and shared a lot of our favourite foods. That's where I developed a love for samosas and spinach dumplings. I've always loved fresh radishes and was so surprised that they let the radishes bolt to use the seeds in their cooking.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish I could have been with you. Hope someone won't be following you around may be me next time you go.


 :sm24: :sm01: some day Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Please be in prayer for Joey and her friend . Joeys part of state really got hit bad last night major flooding roads wash out, towns under water This is in sand country where it usual sinks in. Not good at all. Up to 8 inches of rain and still raining there.
> 
> We can't go up to cabin as roads are wash out there too.
> 
> Lots of rain here but still can get around. Heavy rains are south of us now. Rain most of the night. creek not over flowing banks . But rain all day here too. South flooding is bad low lying areas between Bluffs not good at all. What a mess this is.


I read that some schools had to be closed too. Hope we hear from Joey soon. Prayers for all of you to be safe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This room smells like Rose Mary . Cut it and drying it here. Like the smell.
> 
> Poor Bridge gate men bank wash out last night besides creek going up. Now out there digging holes? Don't have a clue why as you would think wash out would be fix first.


It does seem strange that they would dig holes while it's raining - they would fill up with water.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:



> Yes, all's well. I'm going away tomorrow till Sun. or Monday. Leaving my husband to fend for himself. He doesn't like it. Oh, well... So, I won't be on here
> for a few days starting tomorrow. Will try to check in, though.


Have a great weekend trip LL! DH will just appreciate you that much more when you get home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The floods have missed us. A good portion of Clark County have closed roads because of the flooding.
> 
> We had rain and Thunder storms on and off all of last night.


So glad to hear that you're ok Joey!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Tom Clancy's "Executive Orders" had a similar plot. Clancy's "designated survivor" took a job reluctantly, basically being told what are the chances of you becoming president this far down on the list. The reader knew what was going to happen. Just about everyone was killed off by an explosion at the Capital Building. I enjoyed Clancy's Jack Ryan series of books.
> 
> I thought the show started next week, sorry to have missed it.


I've enjoyed some of Clancy's books but haven't read that one. The pilot will probably be repeated on the weekend - they seem to do that fairly often for a new program -- or available on line. It set the scene for some interesting subplots - who is responsible for the attack, they are expecting more attacks, how will the different factions line up (one general was already hinting at having the military take control of government).

A few years ago there was an interesting series called "Jericho" (a small town in Kansas). There were a series of small nuclear explosions set off across the United States which left communities isolated and having to become self sufficient for all their needs. The first season went through all the struggles of coping with the disaster and how the people dealt with it. Food becomes the most important commodity. The second season wasn't as interesting - it became more of an action/drama focused on who did it and why and resistance groups forming to retake the country.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Got some camping and kayaking in over the weekend. The weather was sunny and in the 80's, very pleasant. This week back in the high 90's with heat index around 105. Here I thought it was fall.


I'm loving our fall weather this year. Leaves are starting to turn colour and grass is green again, geese are coming back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will be up your way tomorrow. I will wave at you from the Ar. border. I am glad you got to camp a little. Fall will be here next month maybe. Everything is as green as Spring around here.


Have a great weekend with your family CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: :sm01: some day Yarnie!


Not without me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not without me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not without me!


I forgot how to edit. I am sorry. I was laughing at Chewy. We had Mexican tonight. I gave Chewy an old tortilla a couple of hours ago . He has been carrying it around the house like it is his baby. Crazy dog!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today is the first day of fall. My son came here with a crazy idea. He said since it was the fall equinox, that an angle broom could be balanced, on the bristles. He did it. And it is still there almost two hours later. The dark area around the bottom is the shadow from the kitchen and dinning room lights.
> 
> Tomorrow is Grandparents day at the grandboys school. I will make sure I stay on the higher ground. There are 2 possibilities of water on the road.


I stood my broom up too. Thanks Joeys I didn't think about it.

Enjoy the grands . They will be so proud you are there with them. Stay safe tomorrow. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I absolutely love Thai curries except for the really, really hot ones. And I love most Indian food except for those with a lot of cumin. We had Indian neighbours for several years when we lived in Calgary and shared a lot of our favourite foods. That's where I developed a love for samosas and spinach dumplings. I've always loved fresh radishes and was so surprised that they let the radishes bolt to use the seeds in their cooking.


WCK, I am, as I write this, eating sauteed hot peppers and eggs. I added a little onion and tomato. Delicioius. Love hot!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Me too???


Absolutely, the more the merrier.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've enjoyed some of Clancy's books but haven't read that one. The pilot will probably be repeated on the weekend - they seem to do that fairly often for a new program -- or available on line. It set the scene for some interesting subplots - who is responsible for the attack, they are expecting more attacks, how will the different factions line up (one general was already hinting at having the military take control of government).
> 
> A few years ago there was an interesting series called "Jericho" (a small town in Kansas). There were a series of small nuclear explosions set off across the United States which left communities isolated and having to become self sufficient for all their needs. The first season went through all the struggles of coping with the disaster and how the people dealt with it. Food becomes the most important commodity. The second season wasn't as interesting - it became more of an action/drama focused on who did it and why and resistance groups forming to retake the country.


I'll look for the show over the weekend. It sounds interesting, providing they stay with the original idea and don't go too far off. Once shows start going in another direction, it ruins everything.

I'll have to also look into finding "Jericho". Thanks WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, I am, as I write this, eating sauteed hot peppers and eggs. I added a little onion and tomato. Delicioius. Love hot!


Yummy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll look for the show over the weekend. It sounds interesting, providing they stay with the original idea and don't go too far off. Once shows start going in another direction, it ruins everything.
> 
> I'll have to also look into finding "Jericho". Thanks WCK.


That's true Solo. I enjoyed most of the earlier episodes of Person of Interest but then they changed the focus of the program to the "battle of artificial intelligences" which I didn't find as interesting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB hope you made it safely up north to visit your family.
Yarnie & Joey hope the rain has stopped and no more water damage.
LL enjoy your weekend getaway.
Solo hope it cools off and you have a good weekend with the pups and your kayak.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Absolutely, the more the merrier.


 :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I went to grandparents day. No rain today.
> 
> I had to cross both the Wisconsin and Yellow rivers. The Wisconsin was quite high for this time of year. I was surprised the Yellow was not high seeing the flood crest was this morning in about 30 miles north of that bridge. The flooded areas of Clark country drain into the Black, Yellow and Wisconsin Rivers. The small creeks and low areas had about the same amount of water as they usually have in the spring.


I'm so glad the rain stopped and you were able to safely travel. The boys would be so happy to see their Oma there on Grandparents Day. What are you doing for the rest of the weekend?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I finished knitting this modular scarf yesterday and was holding my breath for the last few rows; knit the last 2 stitches together and only had a bit over 4 inches of yarn left :sm12: Too close for comfort.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am so happy when that happens! Leftovers, that is!
> 
> Just spending the day alone, Another tractor show today, so he will be gone most of day. I had gone with him in previous years. I am notable to walk far enough to enjoy it.


Then I hope you enjoyed your "me" day! To be honest, I'm not interested enough in tractors to go to a show, but my DH would have loved to join yours today. He likes to go to car shows too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

HI all mess here rain and basement starting to leak. Yesterday cloudy no rain and sun late in time to set.

Today rain again. Am building Ark as I type this. Suppose to be dry next week can only hope so.

Thanks Joey for pictures near cabin have problem with major highway was flooded don't know if still is and hope not, enough rain already. So many towns flooded down here . We are doing good now creek as gone down.

Bridge is moving right a long now should as suppose to be done in Oct. They may get a fine if not. State does like to fine companies who don't get done on time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I finished knitting this modular scarf yesterday and was holding my breath for the last few rows; knit the last 2 stitches together and only had a bit over 4 inches of yarn left :sm12: Too close for comfort.


Looking very nice . Did that with shawl just cut back a few rows and then lost yarn so skip a few stitches. Not good at all.

At least yours got done and yarn enough.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> HI all mess here rain and basement starting to leak. Yesterday cloudy no rain and sun late in time to set.
> 
> Today rain again. Am building Ark as I type this. Suppose to be dry next week can only hope so.
> 
> ...


Sorry about all the mess Yarnie. Hope the rain lets up and no more leaking in the basement.

Too bad we can't fine our governments when they don't get things done!!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

don't be blaming good coffee for them flashes it's just a women thingy. how have all you ladies been doing? just dropped in to say hi to everyone. looks like the post has settled down a bit.i have been doing a little quilting.my wife finally retired this year so she can wait on me hand and foot, ha ha right.building me a new and improved chicken coop and run. the panther got all my girls last year but he won't get these.well gotta run just checking on yall, here are a couple of my quils Ive made


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> don't be blaming good coffee for them flashes it's just a women thingy. how have all you ladies been doing? just dropped in to say hi to everyone. looks like the post has settled down a bit.i have been doing a little quilting.my wife finally retired this year so she can wait on me hand and foot, ha ha right.building me a new and improved chicken coop and run. the panther got all my girls last year but he won't get these.well gotta run just checking on yall, here are a couple of my quils Ive made


Great to hear from you karverr.
Your quilts are great. 
That is good news that your wife got to retire. Now you can do all your crafts 24/7 together. Come back around when you can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Great scarf WCK. Are you keeping it or going to sale it?


west coast kitty said:


> I finished knitting this modular scarf yesterday and was holding my breath for the last few rows; knit the last 2 stitches together and only had a bit over 4 inches of yarn left :sm12: Too close for comfort.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> don't be blaming good coffee for them flashes it's just a women thingy. how have all you ladies been doing? just dropped in to say hi to everyone. looks like the post has settled down a bit.i have been doing a little quilting.my wife finally retired this year so she can wait on me hand and foot, ha ha right.building me a new and improved chicken coop and run. the panther got all my girls last year but he won't get these.well gotta run just checking on yall, here are a couple of my quils Ive made


So happy to hear from you dear friend. Now as to the waiting hand and foot, seem you need to do a bit of helping out too. :sm02:

No not just a women thingy either hubby gets flashes too. :sm06: :sm23:

Love the quilts beautiful .

Sorry about Chickens miss fresh egg's if it were not for neighbor would not have any.

Hope you come back more often. Miss your notes on what is happening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB home how was visit?

Sun out today and in the upper 50's to 60's so nice here. Hope yours is getting better.

Making Chicken noodle soup prefect weather for it. On the stove simmering chicken have all day to make it.

Email from town bridge will not be finish until early November . Now why does that not surprise me.

Off to do shawl I bought yarn and pattern so long ago. Bugging me with cast on. 

Use different yarn cast on 60 knit first row, then two rows in ss stitch then use shawl yarn in purl stitch. then another knit stitch row. Then purl row purl first stitch of yarn pick up stitch below in color three different colors from last purl row . continue doing until you end up with 120 stitches then use three colors and continue on. then cut extra yarn color and be careful not to cut shawl stitches. This is pure nuts as far as I am concern just want to do a straight cast on using the three colors. Would be easier just to start with 120 stitches. But am determine to get it . So far done it 5 times and rip it out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I got it the tubular cast on. Went on internet and see what they are doing. They use it for socks, but this is used on stocking stitch. Dah finial found one that did the stocking stitch and yeah I understand. Yarn is so thin # 5 needles but got it finial using three colors of yarn. May get this started yet.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

wife made a pair of socks and never did stop complaining about them tiny needles. she finally finished and them actually looked great, next question was when you gonna get cold enough in Texas to wear them.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great to hear from you karverr.
> Your quilts are great.
> That is good news that your wife got to retire. Now you can do all your crafts 24/7 together. Come back around when you can.


she has actually made two quilts for the crisis pregnancy center I will have to post them they are adorable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> she has actually made two quilts for the crisis pregnancy center I will have to post them they are adorable.


Please do post them. Tell her to come join us on Denim.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/officialtearsofjoy/photos/a.781900978594972.1073741828.780995468685523/1012457932205941/?type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> don't be blaming good coffee for them flashes it's just a women thingy. how have all you ladies been doing? just dropped in to say hi to everyone. looks like the post has settled down a bit.i have been doing a little quilting.my wife finally retired this year so she can wait on me hand and foot, ha ha right.building me a new and improved chicken coop and run. the panther got all my girls last year but he won't get these.well gotta run just checking on yall, here are a couple of my quils Ive made


Your quilts are beautiful karverr, thanks for sharing them with us. Good to know that you're doing well and that your wife now has more time to keep you in line :sm01: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great scarf WCK. Are you keeping it or going to sale it?


Thanks CB. I'll keep it as a sample for a while and then sell it.

How is your top coming along? What did you decide to do with your pink chenille?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB home how was visit?
> 
> Sun out today and in the upper 50's to 60's so nice here. Hope yours is getting better.
> 
> ...


Yummy for the chicken noodle soup -- perfect comfort food after rain, leaks, bridge work and new cast on. Did you need a bed time snack bowl to help you sleep after the debate?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I got it the tubular cast on. Went on internet and see what they are doing. They use it for socks, but this is used on stocking stitch. Dah finial found one that did the stocking stitch and yeah I understand. Yarn is so thin # 5 needles but got it finial using three colors of yarn. May get this started yet.


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. I'll keep it as a sample for a while and then sell it.
> 
> How is your top coming along? What did you decide to do with your pink chenille?


I know someone will want your scarf.
I am 3/4th of the way thru with my top. I put the chenille up until I find more yarn . If after awhile I don't find it I will rip it and make a baby blanket out of it .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> wife made a pair of socks and never did stop complaining about them tiny needles. she finally finished and them actually looked great, next question was when you gonna get cold enough in Texas to wear them.


Wear them just because they look great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> she has actually made two quilts for the crisis pregnancy center I will have to post them they are adorable.


Yes please post, I'd love to see them


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please do post them. Tell her to come join us on Denim.


Karverr - so glad to hear from you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They had Model A's and Model T's there also.


The Dr across the street from me has a Model T. He drives it on the weekends around town. I love to see old cars and trucks. My son has old vehicles he works on and then sales.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/officialtearsofjoy/photos/a.781900978594972.1073741828.780995468685523/1012457932205941/?type=3&theater


That time has been with us for a while. This is the case I was mentioning to you ....
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/religion/vitriol-among-united-church-members-as-atheist-minister-closer-to-being-dismissed-in-formal-hearing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Karverr - so glad to hear from you!


How was your weekend trip LL?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That time has been with us for a while. This is the case I was mentioning to you ....
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/religion/vitriol-among-united-church-members-as-atheist-minister-closer-to-being-dismissed-in-formal-hearing


That is insane! How could an atheist be a pastor of a Christian church? Why would they elect her? It would be like a church of satan being lead by a Christian. Matthew 24. That is how we know we at the door of His coming.The world is upside down now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your weekend trip LL?


It was a great time. I am dog tired. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm loving our fall weather this year. Leaves are starting to turn colour and grass is green again, geese are coming back.


We finally got a drop in temps. I may play outside today. I will put up my fall wreaths but know I can't decorate because Chewy will eat my pumpkins. I have my table polished to change my decor on my kitchen table. I am ready for cool.When we went to NW Ar. everything is still green and lush because of all the rain we have this year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Where did you go this time?


Lukelucy said:


> It was a great time. I am dog tired. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where did you go this time?


I went to visit on Long Island (a long ways away). We visited wineries there. Had a ball.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I went to visit on Long Island (a long ways away). We visited wineries there. Had a ball.


Did you taste test your way across Long Island? Sounds like a fun time. Hope you had a designated driver. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Did you taste test your way across Long Island? Sounds like a fun time. Hope you had a designated driver. :sm02: :sm02:


Yes, we had a driver. We taste tested - absolutely. Was a lot of fun. Great wineries there. We hired a driver.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

too funny
http://www.chonday.com/Videos/cathormovij4


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too funny
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/cathormovij4


Poor cat! He was looking so scared!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is insane! How could an atheist be a pastor of a Christian church? Why would they elect her? It would be like a church of satan being lead by a Christian. Matthew 24. That is how we know we at the door of His coming.The world is upside down now.


It's been going on for a few years, crazy isn't it :sm06: -- seems she and 120 other people like to have a paid for meeting place and benefits of infrastructure without following the the Churches mission statement. Such a load of hypocrisy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, we had a driver. We taste tested - absolutely. Was a lot of fun. Great wineries there. We hired a driver.


Sounds like a wonderful weekend. Did you bring some wine back?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Poor cat! He was looking so scared!


When we first got our cats, they would try to catch the hockey players on the TV. They didn't have that wide-eyed stare, but their eyes kept following the players and then their paws would swipe at the screen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Seems less and less like a joke in any country


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a wonderful weekend. Did you bring some wine back?


No I didn't. I just drank it...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When we first got our cats, they would try to catch the hockey players on the TV. They didn't have that wide-eyed stare, but their eyes kept following the players and then their paws would swipe at the screen.


Funny!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> No I didn't. I just drank it...


Now DH has a reason to pout :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/officialtearsofjoy/photos/a.781900978594972.1073741828.780995468685523/1012457932205941/?type=3&theater


So true so very true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> wife made a pair of socks and never did stop complaining about them tiny needles. she finally finished and them actually looked great, next question was when you gonna get cold enough in Texas to wear them.


Oh never say not cold enough just when you do it will get cold. Tell the love of your life I understand what she is talking about little needles are the worst .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yummy for the chicken noodle soup -- perfect comfort food after rain, leaks, bridge work and new cast on. Did you need a bed time snack bowl to help you sleep after the debate?


Oh I could have used a big glass of wine after listening to that free for all. I have come to the point where I see nothing good about what is going on with the two of them.

Listening to children would have been more fun then seeing grown ups acting like children.

Guess what happen today it rain again oh I so want just more then one day of sun and no rain for a month.

Plus working on shawl doing good or so I thought. lost a stitch some where and will have to rip back to find it. Trying to keep three colors straight is hard enough but to lose a stitch I have not gotten pass the fourth row yet. But will not give up, this shawl is a bugger .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Dr across the street from me has a Model T. He drives it on the weekends around town. I love to see old cars and trucks. My son has old vehicles he works on and then sales.


Well I have an old wreck of a body does that count only use it on Sundays as it does not hold up well in the rain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That time has been with us for a while. This is the case I was mentioning to you ....
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/religion/vitriol-among-united-church-members-as-atheist-minister-closer-to-being-dismissed-in-formal-hearing


Oh my gosh what in the world . Inclusivity what is happening in this world. We are to include a atheist as a minister of God's word.

I mean it would sink my boat to have to include a whole in bottom that's how much sense this makes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We finally got a drop in temps. I may play outside today. I will put up my fall wreaths but know I can't decorate because Chewy will eat my pumpkins. I have my table polished to change my decor on my kitchen table. I am ready for cool.When we went to NW Ar. everything is still green and lush because of all the rain we have this year.


See Chewy knows what is good for him pumpkin seeds. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I went to visit on Long Island (a long ways away). We visited wineries there. Had a ball.


So how was the wine. Was it a good year for it in New York? Not good one here, early frost .

Glad you are home and had a good time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too funny
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/cathormovij4


I loved watching the black of his eyes get bigger and bigger too funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems less and less like a joke in any country


A so now I know should have know it was that all along.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No I didn't. I just drank it...


Now that is what one should do.

Have you ever had Ice Wine? Made from frozen grapes it is delis but expensive. Son bought me a bottle of it one year for Christmas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I could have used a big glass of wine after listening to that free for all. I have come to the point where I see nothing good about what is going on with the two of them.
> 
> Listening to children would have been more fun then seeing grown ups acting like children.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the shawl will be a lesson in patience Yarnie - but you will master it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I loved watching the black of his eyes get bigger and bigger too funny.


How's Willie doing - does he like his new diet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's Willie doing - does he like his new diet?


Willy is doing good diet not so much. But as it is all he gets to eat think I may be winning the war on the food front.

Poor thing do feel sorry for him but don't want him to be that sick again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh bridge have to tell you this.

Hubby said it looks like they are building dance platform. As they have laid down boards . Sure it must have something to do with pouring cement down. If I see them dancing on it well I don't know what I will do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh bridge have to tell you this.
> 
> Hubby said it looks like they are building dance platform. As they have laid down boards . Sure it must have something to do with pouring cement down. If I see them dancing on it well I don't know what I will do.


If you see them dancing you will be laughing your head off. Then you will have to tell us so we can laugh our heads off. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh bridge have to tell you this.
> 
> Hubby said it looks like they are building dance platform. As they have laid down boards . Sure it must have something to do with pouring cement down. If I see them dancing on it well I don't know what I will do.


If they start dancing bring out the camera :sm01: Are they expecting sun for the cement? You could use the sunshine!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like the shawl will be a lesson in patience Yarnie - but you will master it!


Last night the needle came off the cord in the middle of 120 stitches. I mean really what the heck.

So I had to go to yarn shop did I not and get fix needle/cord. Well you know what happen then I had to have one more pattern, yarn for it. But I did put the rest of the yarn for another project back. I was so proud of myself that I bought two more patterns.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Last night the needle came off the cord in the middle of 120 stitches. I mean really what the heck.
> 
> So I had to go to yarn shop did I not and get fix needle/cord. Well you know what happen then I had to have one more pattern, yarn for it. But I did put the rest of the yarn for another project back. I was so proud of myself that I bought two more patterns.


 :sm24: :sm01: You're her favourite customer!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Last night the needle came off the cord in the middle of 120 stitches. I mean really what the heck.
> 
> So I had to go to yarn shop did I not and get fix needle/cord. Well you know what happen then I had to have one more pattern, yarn for it. But I did put the rest of the yarn for another project back. I was so proud of myself that I bought two more patterns.


That is why is it good I don't have a LYS around here. I would do the same thing only buy the yarn. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today it was so pleasant around 75 tomorrow the high will be 90. Grrrr. 
Today I was running in and out to tend to the yard. I left the pork roast out on the counter for my son to eat. I came back in and saw the roast missing. Guess who ate it ? Then I went back out and saw the chicken's eating his food. It is mixed up at the home place. Dog eating people food. Chickens eating dog's food. Also we have a rat in the barn and need a cat. Wonder if the cat would get the mouse or would we have to feed the cat bird food?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today it was so pleasant around 75 tomorrow the high will be 90. Grrrr.
> Today I was running in and out to tend to the yard. I left the pork roast out on the counter for my son to eat. I came back in and saw the roast missing. Guess who ate it ? Then I went back out and saw the chicken's eating his food. It is mixed up at the home place. Dog eating people food. Chickens eating dog's food. Also we have a rat in the barn and need a cat. Wonder if the cat would get the mouse or would we have to feed the cat bird food?


Your poor son got left out of the loop! DH bought dog food for the racoons because it's cheaper than the cat food they keep stealing :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: :sm01: You're her favourite customer!


not just her but every shop for about 50 miles around here. I have to keep the economy alive and well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today it was so pleasant around 75 tomorrow the high will be 90. Grrrr.
> Today I was running in and out to tend to the yard. I left the pork roast out on the counter for my son to eat. I came back in and saw the roast missing. Guess who ate it ? Then I went back out and saw the chicken's eating his food. It is mixed up at the home place. Dog eating people food. Chickens eating dog's food. Also we have a rat in the barn and need a cat. Wonder if the cat would get the mouse or would we have to feed the cat bird food?


Oh no depends moment to funny. A new chapter for book I can see coming. How to feed animals.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no depends moment to funny. A new chapter for book I can see coming. How to feed animals.


Our pets need a class on boundaries.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our pets need a class on boundaries.


They have boundaries just not the ones you want them to have. Ask Willy he will tell you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They have boundaries just not the ones you want them to have. Ask Willy he will tell you.


 :sm09: 
Good night friends. I am glad karverr is back with us. God Bless !


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> They have boundaries just not the ones you want them to have. Ask Willy he will tell you.


Only a cat can put a boundary on a cat, as Willy and Earl would tell us!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am back . Just found this on Facebook. What we were just talking about Yarnie.
http://lamecherry.blogspot.ch/2016/09/how-hillary-clinton-was-fed-information.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back . Just found this on Facebook. What we were just talking about Yarnie.
> http://lamecherry.blogspot.ch/2016/09/how-hillary-clinton-was-fed-information.html


How sad if this is true. I thought it was because of her eye problems she had a long time ago. But one can never tell. Things in this world are nuts as it is. I can see this happening.

Off now it is late I am up pass my bed time and will pay for it in the morning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now DH has a reason to pout :sm23:


Ha Ha! He doesn't drink... I make up for him...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

“Don’t befriend angry people or associate with hot-tempered people, or you will learn to be like them and endanger your soul.”
‭‭Proverbs‬ ‭22:24-25‬ ‭NLT‬‬


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BJechI2hnhJ/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha Ha! He doesn't drink... I make up for him...


My kind of lady keep wine industry going.

I myself am into box wine. You know how it is with upper crust women we have to show how posh we really are. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> "Don't befriend angry people or associate with hot-tempered people, or you will learn to be like them and endanger your soul."
> ‭‭Proverbs‬ ‭22:24-25‬ ‭NLT‬‬


Thank you, CB. This answers some questions I have had recently. How about negative people? Always negative...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My kind of lady keep wine industry going.
> 
> I myself am into box wine. You know how it is with upper crust women we have to show how posh we really are. :sm23: :sm23:


You are soooo funny....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> "Don't befriend angry people or associate with hot-tempered people, or you will learn to be like them and endanger your soul."
> ‭‭Proverbs‬ ‭22:24-25‬ ‭NLT‬‬


Know that for a fact have done it and sure is hard to step back and let God take charge again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. This answers some questions I have had recently. How about negative people? Always negative...


Yes same thing. If you stay around them you will start acting like them. You will pick up on their negative outlook. If you stay around happy people you will be happy too. Just like we do on here and have fun.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes same thing. If you stay around them you will start acting like them. You will pick up on their negative outlook. If you stay around happy people you will be happy too. Just like we do on here and have fun.


I have a "friend" from my early 20's. Her life is terrible. I have had off and on again communication with her for a long while now. I recently called her, against my better judgement - I swore I wouldn't do that again - and I found that she is worse. It is very sad. I cannot call her now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are soooo funny....


tell the love of my life that. He thinks I am a nut case.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have a "friend" from my early 20's. Her life is terrible. I have had off and on again communication with her for a long while now. I recently called her, against my better judgement - I swore I wouldn't do that again - and I found that she is worse. It is very sad. I cannot call her now.


I understand. One of my pastor's preached on that. They are called drainers. That kind of person will drain the life out of you. I have been around people like that. You can't help them ,they don't want help. That is nice you tried one more time. Maybe God will send her someone that can help her. You can pray for her even if you can't talk to her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand. One of my pastor's preached on that. They are called drainers. That kind of person will drain the life out of you. I have been around people like that. You can't help them ,they don't want help. That is nice you tried one more time. Maybe God will send her someone that can help her. You can pray for her even if you can't talk to her.


She needs my prayers. She is someone who does not listen to anything she does not want to hear. She has a defensive wall built around her. She has ruined her life. She is 68 years old and must work for the rest of her life. She mistreated her ex-husband - who is happily married now. She talks about him (they divorced in 1985) as if it was yesterday. She refers to the past - lives in the past, really - on everything. Brings up things from 40 years ago that I would rather forget - she is trying to pull me down - as these things are about me and my life. I am very happily married and I think that bothers her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She needs my prayers. She is someone who does not listen to anything she does not want to hear. She has a defensive wall built around her. She has ruined her life. She is 68 years old and must work for the rest of her life. She mistreated her ex-husband - who is happily married now. She talks about him (they divorced in 1985) as if it was yesterday. She refers to the past - lives in the past, really - on everything. Brings up things from 40 years ago that I would rather forget - she is trying to pull me down - as these things are about me and my life. I am very happily married and I think that bothers her.


Just pray for her when she comes into your heart. That is how you can help her.
Off for now. Gotta get something done today. XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess what weather report rain again. Should be doing something around here but why it will just get dirty again . It is such a waste of time, when I could be doing something worth while like sitting here on DP and posting.

The bridge dance floor is coming along. Three men out there measuring and cutting more boards. One of them has one of those neat tool belts. Only problem I see is he has his hammer on his back side sure hope he does not sit down that can hurt.

Why can't we as women have tool belts sure could help when we do feel the need to clean. Not that I feel the need to clean. My idea of cleaning right now is throw the mess into closet and shut door. use hair dryer to remove dust. If company does come use that air fresh thingy . Even can store dirty dishes in oven. So many things to make life easier. Works on floors to hair dryer that is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She needs my prayers. She is someone who does not listen to anything she does not want to hear. She has a defensive wall built around her. She has ruined her life. She is 68 years old and must work for the rest of her life. She mistreated her ex-husband - who is happily married now. She talks about him (they divorced in 1985) as if it was yesterday. She refers to the past - lives in the past, really - on everything. Brings up things from 40 years ago that I would rather forget - she is trying to pull me down - as these things are about me and my life. I am very happily married and I think that bothers her.


How sad to live a life like that. When it comes her time to leave this world what will she have nothing but regrets. I would be just like you, would not want to be around any one who can not find happiness or joy in life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just pray for her when she comes into your heart. That is how you can help her.
> Off for now. Gotta get something done today. XX


Thanks, CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what weather report rain again. Should be doing something around here but why it will just get dirty again . It is such a waste of time, when I could be doing something worth while like sitting here on DP and posting.
> 
> The bridge dance floor is coming along. Three men out there measuring and cutting more boards. One of them has one of those neat tool belts. Only problem I see is he has his hammer on his back side sure hope he does not sit down that can hurt.
> 
> Why can't we as women have tool belts sure could help when we do feel the need to clean. Not that I feel the need to clean. My idea of cleaning right now is throw the mess into closet and shut door. use hair dryer to remove dust. If company does come use that air fresh thingy . Even can store dirty dishes in oven. So many things to make life easier. Works on floors to hair dryer that is.


Again, you are so funny...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How sad to live a life like that. When it comes her time to leave this world what will she have nothing but regrets. I would be just like you, would not want to be around any one who can not find happiness or joy in life.


She moved into a ritzy place to live even though it was expensive. She should have saved her money. Lost her job for 3 years (found another with much less pay). She was on unemployment but still getting her nails done and taking people out to lunch on taxpayer money.

She has not been able to relate to the opposite sex ever. She is desperate for a man, yet does not realize it won't work with her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She moved into a ritzy place to live even though it was expensive. She should have saved her money. Lost her job for 3 years (found another with much less pay). She was on unemployment but still getting her nails done and taking people out to lunch on taxpayer money.
> 
> She has not been able to relate to the opposite sex ever. She is desperate for a man, yet does not realize it won't work with her.


That is even more sad. What kind of life she has is not life at all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is even more sad. What kind of life she has is not life at all.


Yes, I know. At 68, she has a mortage and is barely making ends meet. She does nothing for fun at all.
She is now taking care of her elderly mother. Mother lives in her own house and has 24 hr. care.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Last night the needle came off the cord in the middle of 120 stitches. I mean really what the heck.
> 
> So I had to go to yarn shop did I not and get fix needle/cord. Well you know what happen then I had to have one more pattern, yarn for it. But I did put the rest of the yarn for another project back. I was so proud of myself that I bought two more patterns.


Yarnie, I'm proud of you too, but you know that that just postpones the inevitable.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back . Just found this on Facebook. What we were just talking about Yarnie.
> http://lamecherry.blogspot.ch/2016/09/how-hillary-clinton-was-fed-information.html


This doesn't surprise me in the least. She cheated to get the nomination, so why stop there? She should bow out now instead of waiting for the humiliation of actually being defeated in November. She's lost a commanding lead both before and after the nomination. There is no one to blame but herself and her awful judgement.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This doesn't surprise me in the least. She cheated to get the nomination, so why stop there? She should bow out now instead of waiting for the humiliation of actually being defeated in November. She's lost a commanding lead both before and after the nomination. There is no one to blame but herself and her awful judgement.


Do you think she will stop if she loses again?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This doesn't surprise me in the least. She cheated to get the nomination, so why stop there? She should bow out now instead of waiting for the humiliation of actually being defeated in November. She's lost a commanding lead both before and after the nomination. There is no one to blame but herself and her awful judgement.


She is terrible!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Here are other theories of her cheating:
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2016/09/was-hillary-wired-for-trump-debate/#8ydlMMm2h1AyokYg.99
> 
> ...


It just doesn't surprise me. Watching her during the debate, I was wondering what was wrong with her face as she kept scratching at it or rubbing it. I thought having a ninety minute itch was a little much. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you think she will stop if she loses again?


Yes. Her health issues will most likely make that happen. The way I see it, is this is her last chance and she's going for it no matter what. I guess we need to watch the VP debate to see what her running mate is all about.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes. Her health issues will most likely make that happen. The way I see it, is this is her last chance and she's going for it no matter what. I guess we need to watch the VP debate to see what her running mate is all about.


I'm going to be biting my nails when it is election time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm going to be biting my nails when it is election time.


Me too. I am already nervous. :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I am already nervous. :sm17:


Our country is in trouble...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am back . Just found this on Facebook. What we were just talking about Yarnie.
> http://lamecherry.blogspot.ch/2016/09/how-hillary-clinton-was-fed-information.html


 :sm06: shocking if true


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How sad if this is true. I thought it was because of her eye problems she had a long time ago. But one can never tell. Things in this world are nuts as it is. I can see this happening.
> 
> Off now it is late I am up pass my bed time and will pay for it in the morning.


Hope you and CB slept in this morning after being night owls


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha Ha! He doesn't drink... I make up for him...


 :sm24: :sm01: your own personal designated driver!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> "Don't befriend angry people or associate with hot-tempered people, or you will learn to be like them and endanger your soul."
> ‭‭Proverbs‬ ‭22:24-25‬ ‭NLT‬‬


Very good advice - it's toxic to be around some people


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> She moved into a ritzy place to live even though it was expensive. She should have saved her money. Lost her job for 3 years (found another with much less pay). She was on unemployment but still getting her nails done and taking people out to lunch on taxpayer money.
> 
> She has not been able to relate to the opposite sex ever. She is desperate for a man, yet does not realize it won't work with her.


She's living a very sad life LL. It doesn't work well to make others responsible for your happiness, I think each person needs to find that within themselves before they can share it with others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So WCK you ask me to tell you about the book I was reading about Clintons in the white house.

Book is called Crisis of Character written by Gary J. Byrne Former Presidential secret service officer assigned to protect Mrs. Clinton. 

Real eye opener as to how Hillary and Bill really operated. She reminded me of a cousin I have. Kissy face for public view, and a witch when alone with you. 

I am sure if it was not true Clintons would have a law suit going . Lots of fact about the two of them that were unbelievable to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you and CB slept in this morning after being night owls


No sleeping in sure am tired tonight.

But guess what I love the shawl tonight got it pass all the mistakes and now I put it down as am tired and do not want to rip again. This will change loving shawl as soon as it crosses me again.

So it rain off and on here today but the dance floor continued between rain drips. Suppose to be nice tomorrow. But woe is me weather man stated that low is not moving in fact it is going to back up so weather will be a repeat into next week. Why I ask myself why do we need any more rain. Then just stomp my lovely toes and get on with it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So WCK you ask me to tell you about the book I was reading about Clintons in the white house.
> 
> Book is called Crisis of Character written by Gary J. Byrne Former Presidential secret service officer assigned to protect Mrs. Clinton.
> 
> ...


I remember reading some articles about Hillary's temper during Bill's first presidentail campaign. And it seems it just keeps getting worse.

How was your day Yarnie? Have the bridge workers finished their platform yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No sleeping in sure am tired tonight.
> 
> But guess what I love the shawl tonight got it pass all the mistakes and now I put it down as am tired and do not want to rip again. This will change loving shawl as soon as it crosses me again.
> 
> So it rain off and on here today but the dance floor continued between rain drips. Suppose to be nice tomorrow. But woe is me weather man stated that low is not moving in fact it is going to back up so weather will be a repeat into next week. Why I ask myself why do we need any more rain. Then just stomp my lovely toes and get on with it.


What pattern is your lovely shawl? 
Why don't you and Dh go have a dance on the floor? That should give everyone a jolt to get that bridge finished. :sm09: Rainy weather is good sleeping weather knitting weather. :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember reading some articles about Hillary's temper during Bill's first presidentail campaign. And it seems it just keeps getting worse.
> 
> How was your day Yarnie? Have the bridge workers finished their platform yet?


Day was a lazy day not much done here.

No dance floor is not done yet. Looking forward to it.

It was not just temper tantrums with Bill. The women is a loose cannon . She is off the wall with her temper .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No sleeping in sure am tired tonight.
> 
> But guess what I love the shawl tonight got it pass all the mistakes and now I put it down as am tired and do not want to rip again. This will change loving shawl as soon as it crosses me again.
> 
> So it rain off and on here today but the dance floor continued between rain drips. Suppose to be nice tomorrow. But woe is me weather man stated that low is not moving in fact it is going to back up so weaather will be a repeat into next week. Why I ask myself why do we need any more rain. Then just stomp my lovely toes and get on with it.


You answered my question before I asked it! :sm23:

Stomping releases frustration -- you and DH can try out the dance floor on the weekend when the bridge crew isn't working. Maybe have a block party with your neighbours :sm01:

We had a fabulous fall day today - bright, sunny and warm. More and more leaves are changing colour. I'm still wearing my sandals but Mom said I better get my shoes out before I go to Edmonton on the weekend. They are much cooler and rain showers. My feet don't like the idea of wearing shoes again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What pattern is your lovely shawl?
> Why don't you and Dh go have a dance on the floor? That should give everyone a jolt to get that bridge finished. :sm09: Rainy weather is good sleeping weather knitting weather. :sm05:


Great minds think alike :sm23: Yarnie can practice her dance steps before our Denim Fall Fes ter vale.

How was your day CB? Were you out in the garden?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Day was a lazy day not much done here.
> 
> No dance floor is not done yet. Looking forward to it.
> 
> It was not just temper tantrums with Bill. The women is a loose cannon . She is off the wall with her temper .


That's what a lot of their Arkansas cronies said about her - Bill was the public schmoozer and she cracked the whips behind the scenes; that her language was crude and vulgar and that she threw things. Is that what you read?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great minds think alike :sm23: Yarnie can practice her dance steps before our Denim Fall Fes ter vale.
> 
> How was your day CB? Were you out in the garden?


Yes we do have great minds. That is something to look forward to a dance for our Denim Fall Fes ter vale.Ha

Yes I played outside today. I was getting ready for my last plant swap Saturday. My son bought me a big bag of potting soil. I think I have about a cup of it in my hair.
What did you do today besides work?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's what a lot of their Arkansas cronies said about her - Bill was the public schmoozer and she cracked the whips behind the scenes; that her language was crude and vulgar and that she threw things. Is that what you read?


Yes I have heard that before myself. Trump is ahead and she is behind in Ar. That must be upsetting for the Clintons. On the way back home from DD's there were big bill boards for Trump going into Little Rock. :sm05: All the news stations are for her but not the state.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we do have great minds. That is something to look forward to a dance for our Denim Fall Fes ter vale.Ha
> 
> Yes I played outside today. I was getting ready for my last plant swap Saturday. My son bought me a big bag of potting soil. I think I have about a cup of it in my hair.
> What did you do today besides work?


I had an early meeting with our business association, knit with the ladies in my knitting group (working on a hat for one of Mom's friends), and balled yarn to take to Mom on the weekend. Also talked to DB#2 about Dad's wheelchair - another detour - have to contact yet another agency and do more paperwork. Is DH any closer to getting his chair?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had an early meeting with our business association, knit with the ladies in my knitting group (working on a hat for one of Mom's friends), and balled yarn to take to Mom on the weekend. Also talked to DB#2 about Dad's wheelchair - another detour - have to contact yet another agency and do more paperwork. Is DH any closer to getting his chair?


How did you mother like all the things you knit for her sale? You are a sweet daughter to do all of that for her.
I am so sorry about your Dad's chair. Maybe soon.
While we were at DD's last week the wheelchair man said the chair was not approved because of the wording of the paper from the dr. He called the dr. and had new papers made up. Maybe sometime next week. I am not holding my breath . We have heard this story before.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What pattern is your lovely shawl?
> Why don't you and Dh go have a dance on the floor? That should give everyone a jolt to get that bridge finished. :sm09: Rainy weather is good sleeping weather knitting weather. :sm05:


My shawl pattern is a hard right and a wrap over and then a twist stitch then pick up stitch then a ripper out oh and I forgot use three colors and try keeping them straight with out using wrong color or carrying color over when it is suppose to be changed. Other then that not much different from any other shawl pattern. :sm16: :sm19:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My shawl pattern is a hard right and a wrap over and then a twist stitch then pick up stitch then a ripper out oh and I forgot use three colors and try keeping them straight with out using wrong color or carrying color over when it is suppose to be changed. Other then that not much different from any other shawl pattern. :sm16: :sm19:


Oh gosh . I would be so confused. I know you will do it up pretty. I hope it gets cold here so I can wear my shawl you made me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You answered my question before I asked it! :sm23:
> 
> Stomping releases frustration -- you and DH can try out the dance floor on the weekend when the bridge crew isn't working. Maybe have a block party with your neighbours :sm01:
> 
> We had a fabulous fall day today - bright, sunny and warm. More and more leaves are changing colour. I'm still wearing my sandals but Mom said I better get my shoes out before I go to Edmonton on the weekend. They are much cooler and rain showers. My feet don't like the idea of wearing shoes again.


You and CB should come down we can get Joey and the rest of the gang and LL will bring the wine we could have a good hoe down what ever kind of dance that is. Told Hubby what you requested and he just laugh and went to take a bath.

I am with you about shoes as a child my mother said she could not keep shoes on me I would go out side and bury them in the dirt. Still put on sandals even in winter when going out side for a bit.
But you have to wear your shoes mom is right . Glad your going for a visit with them. Sure it will brighten up their weekend to see you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you mother like all the things you knit for her sale? You are a sweet daughter to do all of that for her.
> I am so sorry about your Dad's chair. Maybe soon.
> While we were at DD's last week the wheelchair man said the chair was not approved because of the wording of the paper from the dr. He called the dr. and had new papers made up. Maybe sometime next week. I am not holding my breath . We have heard this story before.


By the time you get that chair you will need one too. May want to start ordering one for you so it will be ready in about 10 years and you won't have to rush around getting one for the next 10 years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we do have great minds. That is something to look forward to a dance for our Denim Fall Fes ter vale.Ha
> 
> Yes I played outside today. I was getting ready for my last plant swap Saturday. My son bought me a big bag of potting soil. I think I have about a cup of it in my hair.
> What did you do today besides work?


Last swap meet is there any special plant you are looking for? Dirt is good for your hair when wet it is called a mud pac. You would pay a fortune at a Spa yours was free. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had an early meeting with our business association, knit with the ladies in my knitting group (working on a hat for one of Mom's friends), and balled yarn to take to Mom on the weekend. Also talked to DB#2 about Dad's wheelchair - another detour - have to contact yet another agency and do more paperwork. Is DH any closer to getting his chair?


So that means you had nothing to do today I take it.

Oh I hope you get his chair faster then CB's Husband. My gosh that is just crazy what you two have been going through.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> By the time you get that chair you will need one too. May want to start ordering one for you so it will be ready in about 10 years and you won't have to rush around getting one for the next 10 years.


That is probably the way it will be. We need to start filling out the papers now so in 10 years it will be ready. Oh I wonder if obamacare will be bankrupt by then. :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Last swap meet is there any special plant you are looking for? Dirt is good for your hair when wet it is called a mud pac. You would pay a fortune at a Spa yours was free. :sm16:


No just have to wait and see what is there. I got some good plants last year on the last swap. I am hoping to get more good one. You are right when I take a bath I will just wet my hair and let the mud pac stay on for a few minutes for free. Maybe I need to light a candle and get some of LL's wine and settle in for awhile.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you mother like all the things you knit for her sale? You are a sweet daughter to do all of that for her.
> I am so sorry about your Dad's chair. Maybe soon.
> While we were at DD's last week the wheelchair man said the chair was not approved because of the wording of the paper from the dr. He called the dr. and had new papers made up. Maybe sometime next week. I am not holding my breath . We have heard this story before.


It sounds like an echo when you tell me about DH's problem. We just can't understand how this has become so complicated. I'm going to the neurologist with Dad on Mon. and if we are still getting run-around, I'll ask for his help. I hope both of them get their chairs soon - this whole process sounds like a bad joke that has come to life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My shawl pattern is a hard right and a wrap over and then a twist stitch then pick up stitch then a ripper out oh and I forgot use three colors and try keeping them straight with out using wrong color or carrying color over when it is suppose to be changed. Other then that not much different from any other shawl pattern. :sm16: :sm19:


You're a saint in the making Yarnie :sm01:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds like an echo when you tell me about DH's problem. We just can't understand how this has become so complicated. I'm going to the neurologist with Dad on Mon. and if we are still getting run-around, I'll ask for his help. I hope both of them get their chairs soon - this whole process sounds like a bad joke that has come to life.


I am glad you will be there. Maybe they need a little nudge to get them moving with the chair. We started in April and still sitting her wanting for the chair. It is not right. He has no leg or hips he needs the chair.

I am getting off to talk a bath and mudpack my hair. Sweet dreams girlfriends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No just have to wait and see what is there. I got some good plants last year on the last swap. I am hoping to get more good one. You are right when I take a bath I will just wet my hair and let the mud pac stay on for a few minutes for free. Maybe I need to light a candle and get some of LL's wine and settle in for awhile.


I hope you get something nice.

Some people would pay a small fortune for a mud spa treatment :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: :sm01: your own personal designated driver!


Yes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's living a very sad life LL. It doesn't work well to make others responsible for your happiness, I think each person needs to find that within themselves before they can share it with others.


Yes, you are SO right.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You and CB should come down we can get Joey and the rest of the gang and LL will bring the wine we could have a good hoe down what ever kind of dance that is. Told Hubby what you requested and he just laugh and went to take a bath.
> 
> I am with you about shoes as a child my mother said she could not keep shoes on me I would go out side and bury them in the dirt. Still put on sandals even in winter when going out side for a bit.
> But you have to wear your shoes mom is right . Glad your going for a visit with them. Sure it will brighten up their weekend to see you.


I am packed. When????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am packed. When????


Just start now bring your dancing shoes. What is a hoe down any way? Does it mean bring a hoe and sit it down. I should learn not to use words unless I know the meaning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just start now bring your dancing shoes. What is a hoe down any way? Does it mean bring a hoe and sit it down. I should learn not to use words unless I know the meaning.


We'll it's a party. We'll party...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes we can even invite bridge builders.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we can even invite bridge builders.


 :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Just start now bring your dancing shoes. What is a hoe down any way? Does it mean bring a hoe and sit it down. I should learn not to use words unless I know the meaning.


 now looky here ,I like dancin just like yall does so when's the party?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> now looky here ,I like dancin just like yall does so when's the party?


Will you dance with me Karverr?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My shawl pattern is a hard right and a wrap over and then a twist stitch then pick up stitch then a ripper out oh and I forgot use three colors and try keeping them straight with out using wrong color or carrying color over when it is suppose to be changed. Other then that not much different from any other shawl pattern. :sm16: :sm19:


This is why I knit simple patterns. I mostly knit or crochet afghans where the most trouble I have is yarn barf. My little grey cells can't take too much confusion. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is why I knit simple patterns. I mostly knit or crochet afghans where the most trouble I have is yarn barf. My little grey cells can't take too much confusion. :sm23: :sm23:


They are gorgeous... I am sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://redstatewatcher.com/article.asp?id=39997


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://redstatewatcher.com/article.asp?id=39997


OMG. I don't know what to think about this.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you will be there. Maybe they need a little nudge to get them moving with the chair. We started in April and still sitting her wanting for the chair. It is not right. He has no leg or hips he needs the chair.
> 
> I am getting off to talk a bath and mudpack my hair. Sweet dreams girlfriends.


6 month wait for someone in DH's situation is unbelievable! :sm06: Have you thought about Solo's suggestion to go to the media?

How was your day today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbr-Oky1qV0&sns=fb


Thanks CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> This is why I knit simple patterns. I mostly knit or crochet afghans where the most trouble I have is yarn barf. My little grey cells can't take too much confusion. :sm23: :sm23:


Are you still working on tunisian crochet solo?

Knit and crochet projects are magical


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://redstatewatcher.com/article.asp?id=39997


Wow


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:



> Wow


I know. 
Do you have your bags packed? How long are you staying with your parents?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 6 month wait for someone in DH's situation is unbelievable! :sm06: Have you thought about Solo's suggestion to go to the media?
> 
> How was your day today?


DH talked to the wheelchair man today . Maybe middle of the week . Praying it is true.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know.
> Do you have your bags packed? How long are you staying with your parents?


I'm only gone for a couple of nights so I only take carry-on and most of that is yarn and finished projects for Mom. I keep a few things at my parents so I don't need much for me.

However your election turns out, I worry that the country will be even more divided than it is now. I read that Congress voted to override Obama's veto of legislation that lets American victims of 9/11 sue Saudi Arabia.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH talked to the wheelchair man today . Maybe middle of the week . Praying it is true.


Me too! Once the paperwork is done, does the chair arrive quickly, or is that another process?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too! Once the paperwork is done, does the chair arrive quickly, or is that another process?


Are both of your parents getting a chair?
I think the chair will be here next week . The paper work is done. DH got the letter so we will see. I am starting to get confused on all the things that we have been told. There have been so many excuses.

Enjoy your quick visit with your parents. I hope that you get a good report from the dr while you are there.
Your mother will be so excited to get all of that yarn.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH talked to the wheelchair man today . Maybe middle of the week . Praying it is true.


I will pray with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbr-Oky1qV0&sns=fb


Thank you CB words of wisdom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> now looky here ,I like dancin just like yall does so when's the party?


why when you get here of course and we expect you to bring the love of your life to kick up her heels too. :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> why when you get here of course and we expect you to bring the love of your life to kick up her heels too. :sm24:


Good morning Yarnie, how are you today? I hope you are seeing a bright light in the sky this morning. I can see the sun trying to make it's way through the fog from the lake, I think it's going to be another beautiful fall day - but the forecast is for rain on the weekend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is why I knit simple patterns. I mostly knit or crochet afghans where the most trouble I have is yarn barf. My little grey cells can't take too much confusion. :sm23: :sm23:


Oh I should learn that. Lady taught me how to crochet first thing I did was a Madigan sweater for my mom. Nuts yes when I finial got it done so proud of myself. Same when first started knitting no sense no reasoning.

Hey I was doing good got a lot done. Last night pick it up again and guess what at the beginning I had changed color over two stitches and no way to fix it so had to go back to first row, after tubular stitch.

Now am back to were I was. So tired last night stop and went to bed. Am I a brainless wonder yes I am. Should follow your advice. But no stubborn have to get it right drives me nuts.
:sm06: :sm19:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie, how are you today? I hope you are seeing a bright light in the sky this morning. I can see the sun trying to make it's way through the fog from the lake, I think it's going to be another beautiful fall day - but the forecast is for rain on the weekend.


fine until I read your post. Rain again today why because low that pass has turn around and coming from the east this time. Strange thing went to east first time now coming back from the east.

Thought I would have to cancel hoe down. Came home from shopping and fire truck gas company and police block off other side of bridge. Seems one of the back wholes hit a gas pipe. Gees glad it was o.k. would have blown the whole neighbor hood away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://redstatewatcher.com/article.asp?id=39997


Oh that is why Clinton's daughter is coming here today. I should say Wisconsin and going herself out east. Where is Bill when she needs him?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you still working on tunisian crochet solo?
> 
> Knit and crochet projects are magical


Good one. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to get off now cooking whole lobster and have to remove meat and freeze . Will chop it up should be good for poor boys and soup ect. 

Son told me only claws were used. Then I saw on tv this morning they were using all the meat. yeah and my son was a chef went to school for it. Wrong can't wait to tell him wrong. I am mean .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to get off now cooking whole lobster and have to remove meat and freeze . Will chop it up should be good for poor boys and soup ect.
> 
> Son told me only claws were used. Then I saw on tv this morning they were using all the meat. yeah and my son was a chef went to school for it. Wrong can't wait to tell him wrong. I am mean .


Sounds good. Lobster is wonderful. Mom is always right!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are both of your parents getting a chair?
> I think the chair will be here next week . The paper work is done. DH got the letter so we will see. I am starting to get confused on all the things that we have been told. There have been so many excuses.
> 
> Enjoy your quick visit with your parents. I hope that you get a good report from the dr while you are there.
> Your mother will be so excited to get all of that yarn.


No, thankfully only 1 chair for Dad. Mom has arthritis, but still get around pretty good on her own. I'm hoping you see DH out there doing wheelies in his new chair next week!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> fine until I read your post. Rain again today why because low that pass has turn around and coming from the east this time. Strange thing went to east first time now coming back from the east.
> 
> Thought I would have to cancel hoe down. Came home from shopping and fire truck gas company and police block off other side of bridge. Seems one of the back wholes hit a gas pipe. Gees glad it was o.k. would have blown the whole neighbor hood away.


Scary when you get a gas leak; glad it all turned out ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to get off now cooking whole lobster and have to remove meat and freeze . Will chop it up should be good for poor boys and soup ect.
> 
> Son told me only claws were used. Then I saw on tv this morning they were using all the meat. yeah and my son was a chef went to school for it. Wrong can't wait to tell him wrong. I am mean .


Yummy lobster!! Never too old to learn from Mom's!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds good. Lobster is wonderful. Mom is always right!


How are you this morning LL? Doing anything special this weekend?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you this morning LL? Doing anything special this weekend?


HI WCK - nothing special. I have a friend arriving any minute for a visit. Quiet weekend. I'm trying to hold off
a cold. How about you?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> They are gorgeous... I am sure.


Thank you LL.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you still working on tunisian crochet solo?
> 
> Knit and crochet projects are magical


Yes. I just finished an afghan for my niece in the simple Tunisian stitch. I used the idea of the log cabin stitch knitted afghan, but used the Tunisian stitch instead. We both loved the way it came out. I'm making one for me now in autumn colors.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm only gone for a couple of nights so I only take carry-on and most of that is yarn and finished projects for Mom. I keep a few things at my parents so I don't need much for me.
> 
> However your election turns out, I worry that the country will be even more divided than it is now. I read that Congress voted to override Obama's veto of legislation that lets American victims of 9/11 sue Saudi Arabia.


Congress did. Harry Reid voted against the vote and Sanders and Hillary's VP running mate didn't vote at all. The rest of the Senate voted to override. many of those that voted are now having voter's remorse, if there is such a thing in Congress. Unfortunately, I don't think the families will get anything out of being able to sue Saudi Arabia. I don't think they will really be able to prove what they need to to hold Saudi Arabia accountable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I should learn that. Lady taught me how to crochet first thing I did was a Madigan sweater for my mom. Nuts yes when I finial got it done so proud of myself. Same when first started knitting no sense no reasoning.
> 
> Hey I was doing good got a lot done. Last night pick it up again and guess what at the beginning I had changed color over two stitches and no way to fix it so had to go back to first row, after tubular stitch.
> 
> ...


I have to rip anything I knit right before I go to bed. Doesn't matter how simple it is. What is up with that? Slept with my needles so many times. It is a wonder I haven't stabbed myself. What is wrong with twice knits things?
:sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes. I just finished an afghan for my niece in the simple Tunisian stitch. I used the idea of the log cabin stitch knitted afghan, but used the Tunisian stitch instead. We both loved the way it came out. I'm making one for me now in autumn colors.


Pictures please. I want to see your work again. It has been along since you post a pic.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to rip anything I knit right before I go to bed. Doesn't matter how simple it is. What is up with that? Slept with my needles so many times. It is a wonder I haven't stabbed myself. What is wrong with twice knits things?
> :sm12: :sm09:


I completely understand why you rip before bed. You want it right before you have to start in again. I just a few minutes ago did the same thing. Now I am ready to start fresh. That way, you don't need to solve the problem. The problem is fixed..


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ugh?????
http://www.facebook.com/Channel4NewsDemocracy/videos/vb.986903328054277/1049090228502253/?type=2&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> HI WCK - nothing special. I have a friend arriving any minute for a visit. Quiet weekend. I'm trying to hold off
> a cold. How about you?


A quiet weekend sounds nice LL. I'm off to Edmonton to visit my parents and rest of the family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes. I just finished an afghan for my niece in the simple Tunisian stitch. I used the idea of the log cabin stitch knitted afghan, but used the Tunisian stitch instead. We both loved the way it came out. I'm making one for me now in autumn colors.


Sounds nice Solo. The puppies will enjoy sharing your new afghan with you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Congress did. Harry Reid voted against the vote and Sanders and Hillary's VP running mate didn't vote at all. The rest of the Senate voted to override. many of those that voted are now having voter's remorse, if there is such a thing in Congress. Unfortunately, I don't think the families will get anything out of being able to sue Saudi Arabia. I don't think they will really be able to prove what they need to to hold Saudi Arabia accountable.


I agree with you that it would be very difficult to prove Saudi govt involvement using judicial standards. I think it's more of an emotional and moral stand for the families.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pictures please. I want to see your work again. It has been along since you post a pic.


 :sm24: would love to see pics


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Enjoy your family. When will you be back home? Praying for a safe trip for you. XX


west coast kitty said:


> A quiet weekend sounds nice LL. I'm off to Edmonton to visit my parents and rest of the family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I posted this in the attic.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/newest-topic-list


I think you copied the wrong thread.
What about this?http://www.breitbart.com/video/2016/09/29/pirro-calls-trump-prosecute-hillary-no-mr-nice-guy-no-chelsea-audience/
Did you see it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Enjoy your family. When will you be back home? Praying for a safe trip for you. XX


Thanks CB; I'm leaving early Sun and back on Tue night.

Hope you find something nice at the plant swap tomorrow. What are you taking from your garden?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB; I'm leaving early Sun and back on Tue night.
> 
> Hope you find something nice at the plant swap tomorrow. What are you taking from your garden?


That is a fast trip for you.I have a 
variegated bush,Mexican petunia,seeds garlic plants. A red flower I don't know the name. I can't remember what else. Chewy helped so I really don't know what I have.
Good night and have sweet dreams. I have my DIL's nephew here to spend the night. I need to put clean sheets on his bed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A quiet weekend sounds nice LL. I'm off to Edmonton to visit my parents and rest of the family.


Have a great time WCK! It's great to be with family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you copied the wrong thread.
> What about this?http://www.breitbart.com/video/2016/09/29/pirro-calls-trump-prosecute-hillary-no-mr-nice-guy-no-chelsea-audience/
> Did you see it?


Definitely. Trump has to double down and really go after Hillary. He has her on quite a few issues, it's time to close the deal. He also needs to not take Hillary's bait. He should have let the issue with the Miss Universe contestant go. He wastes so much energy on these kinds of issues and then has to spend triple the time recovering from them. He needs to learn they are not important, these people are being paid to go after Trump and Trump doesn't have to respond to them or to the issue Hillary is trying to make. He could have made the case that the only way Hillary does well is by cheating. He needs to stay on the FBI and the email scandal. That will bring her down.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB; I'm leaving early Sun and back on Tue night.
> 
> Hope you find something nice at the plant swap tomorrow. What are you taking from your garden?


Have a great trip.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Definitely. Trump has to double down and really go after Hillary. He has her on quite a few issues, it's time to close the deal. He also needs to not take Hillary's bait. He should have let the issue with the Miss Universe contestant go. He wastes so much energy on these kinds of issues and then has to spend triple the time recovering from them. He needs to learn they are not important, these people are being paid to go after Trump and Trump doesn't have to respond to them or to the issue Hillary is trying to make. He could have made the case that the only way Hillary does well is by cheating. He needs to stay on the FBI and the email scandal. That will bring her down.


He could have said, "I have more important things to think about - like our country - than Miss Universe". That would have put her down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He could have said, "I have more important things to think about - like our country - than Miss Universe". That would have put her down.


Or the birther issue.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or the birther issue.


Yes, either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.faithfamilyamerica.com/franklin_graham_slams_hillary_clinton_after_the_debate


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes. I just finished an afghan for my niece in the simple Tunisian stitch. I used the idea of the log cabin stitch knitted afghan, but used the Tunisian stitch instead. We both loved the way it came out. I'm making one for me now in autumn colors.


can you post a picture I would love to see the Tunisian afghan . Bet it is beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Congress did. Harry Reid voted against the vote and Sanders and Hillary's VP running mate didn't vote at all. The rest of the Senate voted to override. many of those that voted are now having voter's remorse, if there is such a thing in Congress. Unfortunately, I don't think the families will get anything out of being able to sue Saudi Arabia. I don't think they will really be able to prove what they need to to hold Saudi Arabia accountable.


I agree with you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have a safe trip home to visit loved ones . Will miss you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a fast trip for you.I have a
> variegated bush,Mexican petunia,seeds garlic plants. A red flower I don't know the name. I can't remember what else. Chewy helped so I really don't know what I have.
> Good night and have sweet dreams. I have my DIL's nephew here to spend the night. I need to put clean sheets on his bed.


you really found a bunch of good plants lady. and Chewy can always be depended on to help you..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Definitely. Trump has to double down and really go after Hillary. He has her on quite a few issues, it's time to close the deal. He also needs to not take Hillary's bait. He should have let the issue with the Miss Universe contestant go. He wastes so much energy on these kinds of issues and then has to spend triple the time recovering from them. He needs to learn they are not important, these people are being paid to go after Trump and Trump doesn't have to respond to them or to the issue Hillary is trying to make. He could have made the case that the only way Hillary does well is by cheating. He needs to stay on the FBI and the email scandal. That will bring her down.


He really needs to close his twitter account too. Three oclock in the morning going on about Miss Universe. I mean she is in trouble with the law her boyfriend is a criminal . So why does he keep going on about what it is not important like you said stick to what Clinton has done and to heck with the rest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> this is the one I wanted:
> 
> http://conservativevideos.com/video-hillary-clinton-doesnt-want-supporters-hear/


All that showed up for me Joey was a add to put more things on window ten.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.faithfamilyamerica.com/franklin_graham_slams_hillary_clinton_after_the_debate


thanks CB .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a fast trip for you.I have a
> variegated bush,Mexican petunia,seeds garlic plants. A red flower I don't know the name. I can't remember what else. Chewy helped so I really don't know what I have.
> Good night and have sweet dreams. I have my DIL's nephew here to spend the night. I need to put clean sheets on his bed.


How was the plant swap CB? I hope Chewy doesn't help you plant too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Definitely. Trump has to double down and really go after Hillary. He has her on quite a few issues, it's time to close the deal. He also needs to not take Hillary's bait. He should have let the issue with the Miss Universe contestant go. He wastes so much energy on these kinds of issues and then has to spend triple the time recovering from them. He needs to learn they are not important, these people are being paid to go after Trump and Trump doesn't have to respond to them or to the issue Hillary is trying to make. He could have made the case that the only way Hillary does well is by cheating. He needs to stay on the FBI and the email scandal. That will bring her down.


He's his own worst enemy when he lets himself get sidetracked like that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.faithfamilyamerica.com/franklin_graham_slams_hillary_clinton_after_the_debate


Alveda King said the same thing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was the lobster dinner Yarnie? Have the contractors finished building our dance floor yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was the lobster dinner Yarnie? Have the contractors finished building our dance floor yet?


Didn't make dinner just cut up pieces to use in soup or poor boy sandwiches . Put in the freezer for now.

They are plowing up road across the creek or as hubby said they are removing the dirt.

Just a few more boards but they are so wet. Rain again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was the plant swap CB? I hope Chewy doesn't help you plant too!


My swap was nice. My GD came in late . She hasn't came all year and has missed it.OUr member that lost her husband this year was there. She made me cry telling me how lonely is was. He was a character and got all the attention. She sat on the back row. I will have to pray for her to not be lonely. She has her GD and GGwith her but she misses her Dh.
I got a few plants . Chewy got a good spanking today. I went out to put my plants up and he kept hitting me and running around me. If he doesn't get his act together , along with his chicken friends I will have to have pots only . The chickens have scratched up all my mulch in my beds. Grrrr pets!
You got your bag packed and ready to go?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Alveda King said the same thing


Good for her!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't make dinner just cut up pieces to use in soup or poor boy sandwiches . Put in the freezer for now.
> 
> They are plowing up road across the creek or as hubby said they are removing the dirt.
> 
> Just a few more boards but they are so wet. Rain again.


Will they have to stop working on the bridge for the winter when it gets bad?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't make dinner just cut up pieces to use in soup or poor boy sandwiches . Put in the freezer for now.
> 
> They are plowing up road across the creek or as hubby said they are removing the dirt.
> 
> Just a few more boards but they are so wet. Rain again.


I love soup! We had rain today too and DH even turned the pellet stove on tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My swap was nice. My GD came in late . She hasn't came all year and has missed it.OUr member that lost her husband this year was there. She made me cry telling me how lonely is was. He was a character and got all the attention. She sat on the back row. I will have to pray for her to not be lonely. She has her GD and GGwith her but she misses her Dh.
> I got a few plants . Chewy got a good spanking today. I went out to put my plants up and he kept hitting me and running around me. If he doesn't get his act together , along with his chicken friends I will have to have pots only . The chickens have scratched up all my mulch in my beds. Grrrr pets!
> You got your bag packed and ready to go?


I'm glad your friends wife came to the swap; it will be good for her to talk to people besides her family.

Did the chickens escape or do the usually come visit at your place? Does Chewy chase the chicks? Once the chicken manure is well rotted, it makes good compost if that's any consolation.

I'm all packed. Will have to go to bed a little earlier tonight since I have to get up at 5 am.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad your friends wife came to the swap; it will be good for her to talk to people besides her family.
> 
> Did the chickens escape or do the usually come visit at your place? Does Chewy chase the chicks? Once the chicken manure is well rotted, it makes good compost if that's any consolation.
> 
> I'm all packed. Will have to go to bed a little earlier tonight since I have to get up at 5 am.


They let the chicken out each day . They come to my house in the after noon. Then go back about dark, Chewy walks with the chickens. He wants them to play back but he doesn't.
YEs I want the manure. They owe me. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will they have to stop working on the bridge for the winter when it gets bad?


If they don't get it done yes. They are now to be finish Nov first . we will see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love soup! We had rain today too and DH even turned the pellet stove on tonight.


oh then it is cold and damp. It will be nice to have some warmth. Made hubby turn on furnace the other morning was to cold. Turn it off after it warmed up a bit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They let the chicken out each day . They come to my house in the after noon. Then go back about dark, Chewy walks with the chickens. He wants them to play back but he doesn't.
> YEs I want the manure. They owe me. :sm09:


Oh see Chewy is a herd dog and a chicken lover.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They let the chicken out each day . They come to my house in the after noon. Then go back about dark, Chewy walks with the chickens. He wants them to play back but he doesn't.
> YEs I want the manure. They owe me. :sm09:


Chewy and the chicks would be a cute picture!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chewy and the chicks would be a cute picture!


Yes they would. Going to bed. Sweet dreams and have a save trip. Love you !


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> He could have said, "I have more important things to think about - like our country - than Miss Universe". That would have put her down.


Exactly. Bring it back to what he wants to talk about.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> can you post a picture I would love to see the Tunisian afghan . Bet it is beautiful.


My niece already took hers. I'll post the one I'm making for me when it's finished.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Chewy and the chicks would be a cute picture!


Sounds like a name for a rock band. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Exactly. Bring it back to what he wants to talk about.


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sounds like a name for a rock band. :sm02: :sm02:


Happy Rosh Hashanah! XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Rosh Hashanah! XX


Yes, ditto, Solo. Happy Rosh Hashanah!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Rosh Hashanah! XX


Thank you CB and LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh then it is cold and damp. It will be nice to have some warmth. Made hubby turn on furnace the other morning was to cold. Turn it off after it warmed up a bit.


Come down here. It is 82 right now. Going to heat up then cool down. It is more pleasant than last week .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Come down here. It is 82 right now. Going to heat up then cool down. It is more pleasant than last week .


I want to come, too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I want to come, too!


You can come too. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you CB and LL.


Love this! I wish we had been there.
https://www.facebook.com/cbnnews/videos/vb.140647865392/10157686120475393/?type=2&theater
Amen!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this! I wish we had been there.
> https://www.facebook.com/cbnnews/videos/vb.140647865392/10157686120475393/?type=2&theater
> Amen!


I love Paul Wibur's praise songs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

so I am up this am and hear a hoot from Hubby. Seems a bit of water in the basement. Well more then a bit. Sump pump quite in the night. So go and look at it and think o.k. God you said not to worry to give it all to you. Did went up stairs and started cleaning up the house. Neighbor over and he and Hubby put in new sump pump. Fan and dehumidifier and new pump and basement almost dry. See God is good. Nothing was ruin as the water was not all over basement and where wet nothing there .

Wonderful day sun out warm tomorrow the same then guess what tomorrow night again rain. The ground is satiated it can not hole any more rain. Last month 8 inches of rain and we usual only get about 2 1/2 all month.

Then at the end of this week we will have frost warnings at night. Really want the frost as it will help with all the rain and dry some of it out.

Praying for the people of Haiti they have not recovered from the earth quake two years ago and now a bad hurricane passing through. The country is poor and the people are really suffering . Poor living in tents . Just not good at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this! I wish we had been there.
> https://www.facebook.com/cbnnews/videos/vb.140647865392/10157686120475393/?type=2&theater
> Amen!


It kept breaking up so stop it. But am sure it was wonderful as you only find nice ones.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo have you done the alligator crochet stitch. Think that is what it is called. It is beautiful, saw it in a crochet magazine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Joey how are you? Did you see the Hillary gaff about Sanders followers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Come down here. It is 82 right now. Going to heat up then cool down. It is more pleasant than last week .


Be down soon enough as only today was great low 70's and sun all day I mean all day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey LL what are you up too? How are the dogs?

Do you have another trip planned?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> so I am up this am and hear a hoot from Hubby. Seems a bit of water in the basement. Well more then a bit. Sump pump quite in the night. So go and look at it and think o.k. God you said not to worry to give it all to you. Did went up stairs and started cleaning up the house. Neighbor over and he and Hubby put in new sump pump. Fan and dehumidifier and new pump and basement almost dry. See God is good. Nothing was ruin as the water was not all over basement and where wet nothing there .
> 
> Wonderful day sun out warm tomorrow the same then guess what tomorrow night again rain. The ground is satiated it can not hole any more rain. Last month 8 inches of rain and we usual only get about 2 1/2 all month.
> 
> ...


I am so glad no damage was done in your basement. Your frost is much earlier than ours.
Lord God I pray with my sister for the country of Hati. Lord I pray Your Love will lift them out of there grief. Protect them from more tragedy. Bless them Lord. I pray in the Name of Jesus.Thank You! Amen.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Youngest son looking to moving to Washington state. He has been spending ever week in Calif. and flying home on weekends this has been going on now for a month. He wants to find another job and live out there in Washington. It has not been easy for him or DIL with all this going on. Part of his job is to start up new plants for company. Done with one in China now this one.

Oldest son found out why he was not getting raises at his job nor bonus . Seem one of the management had his hand in the till. Embezzled over 5 million dollars from company. How he got away with it that long is amazing. 

Nothing but good news going on here.

Plus darn shawl I did about a row of purl Sts on a knit row. 

Oh well at least God took care of basement.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It kept breaking up so stop it. But am sure it was wonderful as you only find nice ones.


It gets better after the first. It is a long video but worth the watch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Youngest son looking to moving to Washington state. He has been spending ever week in Calif. and flying home on weekends this has been going on now for a month. He wants to find another job and live out there in Washington. It has not been easy for him or DIL with all this going on. Part of his job is to start up new plants for company. Done with one in China now this one.
> 
> Oldest son found out why he was not getting raises at his job nor bonus . Seem one of the management had his hand in the till. Embezzled over 5 million dollars from company. How he got away with it that long is amazing.
> 
> ...


I hope your sons get their jobs straightened out soon. It is nerve wrecking to worry about them.
Maybe you need a break on the shawl or it needs a time out. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope your sons get their jobs straightened out soon. It is nerve wrecking to worry about them.
> Maybe you need a break on the shawl or it needs a time out. :sm09:


Isn't it funny they are both grown up's yet I still think of them as my little boy's. I can look at them and see them as children. Just a mom thing I guess.

Shawl will get more then a time out it may get a rip out. :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it funny they are both grown up's yet I still think of them as my little boy's. I can look at them and see them as children. Just a mom thing I guess.
> 
> Shawl will get more then a time out it may get a rip out. :sm23:


I know how you feel. Seems like they will never be grown to us.
Shame on that shawl not behaving. 
Oh I found out my nephew is having another boy. That will make it 3 boys for them.That third one is the one that shakes everything up. Two you can handle but that third child ! Or it happened that way with us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know how you feel. Seems like they will never be grown to us.
> Shame on that shawl not behaving.
> Oh I found out my nephew is having another boy. That will make it 3 boys for them.That third one is the one that shakes everything up. Two you can handle but that third child ! Or it happened that way with us.


Oh three boys bring more joy.

That is because by third one you know what is going to happen when it is going to happen and why it is going to happen with what they may do.

The first two taught every thing you were going to go through. The last one you know what to expect but let it go as tired out from first two. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh three boys bring more joy.
> 
> That is because by third one you know what is going to happen when it is going to happen and why it is going to happen with what they may do.
> 
> The first two taught every thing you were going to go through. The last one you know what to expect but let it go as tired out from first two. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


If my third had been my first he would have been an only child. :sm05: The balance is thrown off . You care but can't keep up with all of them. I was always behind and tired. Dh found me in the closet of the laundry room crying one day because I was overwhelmed. Three under the age of 5 was too much for me with DH working out of town. I am tired of just remembering how tired I was. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If my third had been my first he would have been an only child. :sm05: The balance is thrown off . You care but can't keep up with all of them. I was always behind and tired. Dh found me in the closet of the laundry room crying one day because I was overwhelmed. Three under the age of 5 was too much for me with DH working out of town. I am tired of just remembering how tired I was. :sm06: :sm09:


Oh now that is funny not for you but sure is funny hearing you say just thinking about it makes you tired. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now that is funny not for you but sure is funny hearing you say just thinking about it makes you tired. :sm23: :sm23:


I think wagging my mother around town today helped make me tired. She was a pill today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with that statement. If my third would have been my first, he would have been an only child.
> 
> One week; He turned his sister's bicycle upside down spun the pedals. When she tried to stop him, she got her finger in the chain, trip to ER.
> He disconnected washing machine hose, water all over the laundry room.
> ...


I knew you would know how it is. Throwing a girl in with the boys is just as bad as having 3 boys. I am glad we all survived I didn't think I would. :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey LL what are you up too? How are the dogs?
> 
> Do you have another trip planned?


Yes, another tirp planned. Going to SF on Oct. 22nd. Then to Kauai for 8 days. Then to Palm Desert, flying into Palm Springs. (Gorgeous airport...) I think of Jokim as she had a place near there. I miss Jokim.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with that statement. If my third would have been my first, he would have been an only child.
> 
> One week; He turned his sister's bicycle upside down spun the pedals. When she tried to stop him, she got her finger in the chain, trip to ER.
> He disconnected washing machine hose, water all over the laundry room.
> ...


I love this! He sounds just like my baby. When the kids were little my 3rd was supposed to be asleep at 6:00 on a Saturday morning. We had a phone upstairs that made a sound when someone dialed a phone anywhere in the house. The chirping phone started making the sound so I picked it up and asked him who he was calling. He told me Captain Crunch. He had seen a number on the back of the cereal box and he was going to order something. Another time I got a call back from the 700 club. He had seen some needing help so he told them we would donate $1000. for them. My DH was laid off at the time and I was so upset I couldnt give the money for him. As a joke one year my Daddy gave him a 5 gallon bucket of dill pickles. He loved them. I kept finding one dollar bills in his clothes. I asked him where he had gotten the money. He had sold his pickles at school for a dollar a pickle. Ha. Those are just a second of this life. I could be here forever with his stories . Then the ones that his brother and sister put him up too. No wonder I am still tired. My grands are perfect compared to my kids. Never bad things just annoying things. Everyone we know loved our stories but at the time I was not laughing,


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, another tirp planned. Going to SF on Oct. 22nd. Then to Kauai for 8 days. Then to Palm Desert, flying into Palm Springs. (Gorgeous airport...) I think of Jokim as she had a place near there. I miss Jokim.


Enjoy your trip LL. Is anyone going with you?
I miss Jokim too. It has almost been a year now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Enjoy your trip LL. Is anyone going with you?
> I miss Jokim too. It has almost been a year now.


Yes, my husband. Almost a year. She was such a good person. Really a solid, kind, generous person. The world is at a loss without her. I still wonder what happened.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this! I wish we had been there.
> https://www.facebook.com/cbnnews/videos/vb.140647865392/10157686120475393/?type=2&theater
> Amen!


It's not playing very well. It keeps starting and stopping. Thanks anyway CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo have you done the alligator crochet stitch. Think that is what it is called. It is beautiful, saw it in a crochet magazine.


Yes. I've done it many times. I've made a purse and a few scarves for my niece and her friends. It is really simple and a beautiful look.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A belated happy Rosh Hashanah Solo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> so I am up this am and hear a hoot from Hubby. Seems a bit of water in the basement. Well more then a bit. Sump pump quite in the night. So go and look at it and think o.k. God you said not to worry to give it all to you. Did went up stairs and started cleaning up the house. Neighbor over and he and Hubby put in new sump pump. Fan and dehumidifier and new pump and basement almost dry. See God is good. Nothing was ruin as the water was not all over basement and where wet nothing there .
> 
> Wonderful day sun out warm tomorrow the same then guess what tomorrow night again rain. The ground is satiated it can not hole any more rain. Last month 8 inches of rain and we usual only get about 2 1/2 all month.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the flooding in your basement didn't cause much damage Yarnie. And you're so right -- the people of Haiti have suffered so much these past few years. So much of the relief money given to the Red Cross and international government aid hasn't done much to fix their infrastructure while smaller projects led by non-profits and individuals have accomplished real improvements to help the local people and their communities.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Youngest son looking to moving to Washington state. He has been spending ever week in Calif. and flying home on weekends this has been going on now for a month. He wants to find another job and live out there in Washington. It has not been easy for him or DIL with all this going on. Part of his job is to start up new plants for company. Done with one in China now this one.
> 
> Oldest son found out why he was not getting raises at his job nor bonus . Seem one of the management had his hand in the till. Embezzled over 5 million dollars from company. How he got away with it that long is amazing.
> 
> ...


It's hard to do so much travelling so I hope your son finds what he's looking for in WA, although it's hard for you to have him move so further away from you. There seem to be more and more news stories about fraud and embezzelment; even with audits it seems devious people find a way to get around the system and those who have been cheated rarely get money returned. We had 2 school PACs that had been fundraising for new playground equipment have the money stolen. Who would think parents would steal from their children's school?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know how you feel. Seems like they will never be grown to us.
> Shame on that shawl not behaving.
> Oh I found out my nephew is having another boy. That will make it 3 boys for them.That third one is the one that shakes everything up. Two you can handle but that third child ! Or it happened that way with us.


They will have a busy household with 3 little ones. And your family is very experienced with raising boys!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, another tirp planned. Going to SF on Oct. 22nd. Then to Kauai for 8 days. Then to Palm Desert, flying into Palm Springs. (Gorgeous airport...) I think of Jokim as she had a place near there. I miss Jokim.


I miss her to and she was a beautiful women and kind and caring.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with that statement. If my third would have been my first, he would have been an only child.
> 
> One week; He turned his sister's bicycle upside down spun the pedals. When she tried to stop him, she got her finger in the chain, trip to ER.
> He disconnected washing machine hose, water all over the laundry room.
> ...


Oh my gosh Joey I had to laugh he had to be the one who could cause trouble. But like you said he survived but lucky he did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love this! He sounds just like my baby. When the kids were little my 3rd was supposed to be asleep at 6:00 on a Saturday morning. We had a phone upstairs that made a sound when someone dialed a phone anywhere in the house. The chirping phone started making the sound so I picked it up and asked him who he was calling. He told me Captain Crunch. He had seen a number on the back of the cereal box and he was going to order something. Another time I got a call back from the 700 club. He had seen some needing help so he told them we would donate $1000. for them. My DH was laid off at the time and I was so upset I couldnt give the money for him. As a joke one year my Daddy gave him a 5 gallon bucket of dill pickles. He loved them. I kept finding one dollar bills in his clothes. I asked him where he had gotten the money. He had sold his pickles at school for a dollar a pickle. Ha. Those are just a second of this life. I could be here forever with his stories . Then the ones that his brother and sister put him up too. No wonder I am still tired. My grands are perfect compared to my kids. Never bad things just annoying things. Everyone we know loved our stories but at the time I was not laughing,


Now I know who he takes after . Just told hubby about your son and the pickles he said oh another Trump. Knows how to turn something into a profit. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's not playing very well. It keeps starting and stopping. Thanks anyway CB.


It did the same thing for me too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes. I've done it many times. I've made a purse and a few scarves for my niece and her friends. It is really simple and a beautiful look.


Oh lucky niece and friends. Your right about looking beautiful it is lovely.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad the flooding in your basement didn't cause much damage Yarnie. And you're so right -- the people of Haiti have suffered so much these past few years. So much of the relief money given to the Red Cross and international government aid hasn't done much to fix their infrastructure while smaller projects led by non-profits and individuals have accomplished real improvements to help the local people and their communities.


Most of the money given to the Haiti government never got to the people who needed it. So very sad just sad.

Son when in Jamaica told me mom the people in this country do not know what poor is. What he told me was so sad and he was right .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's hard to do so much travelling so I hope your son finds what he's looking for in WA, although it's hard for you to have him move so further away from you. There seem to be more and more news stories about fraud and embezzelment; even with audits it seems devious people find a way to get around the system and those who have been cheated rarely get money returned. We had 2 school PACs that had been fundraising for new playground equipment have the money stolen. Who would think parents would steal from their children's school?


Only see youngest son about 2 or three times a year as he travels so much. Will miss him but like he said we will skype like we do now and he will come and visit. Plus he really needs to spend more time with his wife. He is off to Calif every week and flys home on weekends now. At least not to China every other month like the last three years.

I have always told people as I told CB. My oldest son is my pride and joy, my youngest is my love and laughter. They truly are just that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Hillary's Clinton Foundation did very little to help the little people. But many got rich from their involvement. Like American contractors and government officials.
> 
> The friends we have there, near Cap Haitian said the worst part missed them. They just have rain. But they do have to watch for flooding.


I heard that to Joey about the Cllinton Foundation. Isn't there some investigation of that foundation going on with the government?

That is good to hear your friends are safe . Saw on the news how awful it look down there where the poor live.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think wagging my mother around town today helped make me tired. She was a pill today.


Is your Mom ok CB?

I had a good visit with my parents and family but I'm glad to be home again. Dad's neurologist confirmed what we already knew -- that's his physical and mental condition has worsened, but there is still so much to be grateful for and we will just have to take each day as it comes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How were you mom and Dad WCK sure they enjoyed visit with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did it on to next two colors drop third one on shawl . Not looking good the first few rows of the beginning of shawl but am not ripping it out again. Just minor things like to loose stitches. Have 4 inches done now only 71 more inches to go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I agree with that statement. If my third would have been my first, he would have been an only child.
> 
> One week; He turned his sister's bicycle upside down spun the pedals. When she tried to stop him, she got her finger in the chain, trip to ER.
> He disconnected washing machine hose, water all over the laundry room.
> ...


 :sm01: Loved all the stories about your, CB and Yarnie's kids. Lots of good memories and stories to remind them about, especially when they talk about your grands!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, another tirp planned. Going to SF on Oct. 22nd. Then to Kauai for 8 days. Then to Palm Desert, flying into Palm Springs. (Gorgeous airport...) I think of Jokim as she had a place near there. I miss Jokim.


Yes, Jokim and her DH were planning to retire there after her MIL passed away but then she ended up in the hospital so quickly after losing MIL. I miss her alot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love this! He sounds just like my baby. When the kids were little my 3rd was supposed to be asleep at 6:00 on a Saturday morning. We had a phone upstairs that made a sound when someone dialed a phone anywhere in the house. The chirping phone started making the sound so I picked it up and asked him who he was calling. He told me Captain Crunch. He had seen a number on the back of the cereal box and he was going to order something. Another time I got a call back from the 700 club. He had seen some needing help so he told them we would donate $1000. for them. My DH was laid off at the time and I was so upset I couldnt give the money for him. As a joke one year my Daddy gave him a 5 gallon bucket of dill pickles. He loved them. I kept finding one dollar bills in his clothes. I asked him where he had gotten the money. He had sold his pickles at school for a dollar a pickle. Ha. Those are just a second of this life. I could be here forever with his stories . Then the ones that his brother and sister put him up too. No wonder I am still tired. My grands are perfect compared to my kids. Never bad things just annoying things. Everyone we know loved our stories but at the time I was not laughing,


But CB he had to have stories -- you were his Mom -- and think of all your stories!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes. I've done it many times. I've made a purse and a few scarves for my niece and her friends. It is really simple and a beautiful look.


It's such a pretty stitch. I'd like to make more projects with it but so far have only made baby booties.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Hillary's Clinton Foundation did very little to help the little people. But many got rich from their involvement. Like American contractors and government officials.
> 
> The friends we have there, near Cap Haitian said the worst part missed them. They just have rain. But they do have to watch for flooding.


That doesn't surprise me Joey - there is a lot of corruption in Haiti and it seems that a lot of foreign aid fed that corruption rather than rebuilding clinics, schools, homes and basic infrastructure.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Only see youngest son about 2 or three times a year as he travels so much. Will miss him but like he said we will skype like we do now and he will come and visit. Plus he really needs to spend more time with his wife. He is off to Calif every week and flys home on weekends now. At least not to China every other month like the last three years.
> 
> I have always told people as I told CB. My oldest son is my pride and joy, my youngest is my love and laughter. They truly are just that.


You are blessed with your boys Yarnie❤


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You are blessed with your boys Yarnie❤


yes I am, but wish I had a daughter too. Envy those who have one. Know I shouldn't but I do.

As the poem goes.

A daughter is a daughter the rest of your life.

A son is a son until he takes him a wife.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How were you mom and Dad WCK sure they enjoyed visit with you.


It was a good visit with Mom and Dad and both brothers and SIL's and nephew#1. We went out for a yummy dinner on Sun night where Dad had his favourite BBQ ribs and the rest of us had steak or chicken. Mom had the beginnings of an eye infection and had to go to the dr; now she has penicillan and eye drops.

Dad will have a full OT assessment done soon and will get a wheel chair, but it's important for him to keep walking in the hallway and exercising his legs as much as possible to keep his muscles toned and his heart working. It's not covered by health care but it will give him independence outside of their building so it's worth it to him to pay for it himself and luckily this is one part of health care that allows people to pay for their own services.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, Jokim and her DH were planning to retire there after her MIL passed away but then she ended up in the hospital so quickly after losing MIL. I miss her alot.


I wonder if it was a brain tumor or something like that.

Dentist appointment today - just a cleaning - but I still dread it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I wonder if it was a brain tumor or something like that.
> 
> Dentist appointment today - just a cleaning - but I still dread it.


I think it was the way she describe it to me sounded just like what my mom had.

Isn't it funny even cleaning teeth can cause us to dread Dentist. I wonder why that is. I hate to go near any dentist office.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a good visit with Mom and Dad and both brothers and SIL's and nephew#1. We went out for a yummy dinner on Sun night where Dad had his favourite BBQ ribs and the rest of us had steak or chicken. Mom had the beginnings of an eye infection and had to go to the dr; now she has penicillan and eye drops.
> 
> Dad will have a full OT assessment done soon and will get a wheel chair, but it's important for him to keep walking in the hallway and exercising his legs as much as possible to keep his muscles toned and his heart working. It's not covered by health care but it will give him independence outside of their building so it's worth it to him to pay for it himself and luckily this is one part of health care that allows people to pay for their own services.


Glad your mom is on penicillin ect not good to have eye infection.

Dad sounds like he is willing to seek help and not afraid to help himself with working on legs. Good for him not always the way when we get older . Seem to not want to admit maybe we need a little help.

Glad you had a good visit and steak and ribs sound so good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

www.americasfreedomfighters.com/2016/10/02/hillary-pays-no-taxes/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes I am, but wish I had a daughter too. Envy those who have one. Know I shouldn't but I do.
> 
> As the poem goes.
> 
> ...


It wasn't until after I left home that I appreciated my Mom as much as I should have :sm12: We clashed often during my teen years.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I wonder if it was a brain tumor or something like that.
> 
> Dentist appointment today - just a cleaning - but I still dread it.


I know what you mean LL -- I hate going to the dentist for any reason. Good to get it behind you though and then you can forget about it till next time.

Jokim did mention a mass in her brain :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Hillary+Clinton+and+Christians&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=1E16B1A25BC478170C691E16B1A25BC478170C69&v_t=ff-oneclick


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a good visit with Mom and Dad and both brothers and SIL's and nephew#1. We went out for a yummy dinner on Sun night where Dad had his favourite BBQ ribs and the rest of us had steak or chicken. Mom had the beginnings of an eye infection and had to go to the dr; now she has penicillan and eye drops.
> 
> Dad will have a full OT assessment done soon and will get a wheel chair, but it's important for him to keep walking in the hallway and exercising his legs as much as possible to keep his muscles toned and his heart working. It's not covered by health care but it will give him independence outside of their building so it's worth it to him to pay for it himself and luckily this is one part of health care that allows people to pay for their own services.


I know your parents enjoyed your short visit. I am glad you were there to take care of them and see to their health. The longer your Dad can walk it will help keep his mobility. If he has a chair he can get outside in the world and make him feel better. Sad he can't get if from the health care but it will be worth the money. 
Yummy steak.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> www.americasfreedomfighters.com/2016/10/02/hillary-pays-no-taxes/


Unless they don't use tax deductions themselves, I think people making an issue out of Trump claiming deductions are hypocrites (just as Hillary did in that link). I minimize the taxes I pay by claiming all of the deductions that I'm legally permitted to take and I don't know of anyone who knowingly pays more than they are legally required to pay. Personally, I would prefer to have fewer deductions available and lower tax rates for everyone which would greatly simply the system, but until that happens, I can't fault anyone for using them. Their anger should be directed to lawmakers who legislate the tax code.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A belated happy Rosh Hashanah Solo!


Thanks WCK


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> www.americasfreedomfighters.com/2016/10/02/hillary-pays-no-taxes/


I read this the other day. I wish Pence would have brought it up last night. :sm15:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I read this the other day. I wish Pence would have brought it up last night. :sm15:


I guess since he was being attacked he didn't remember it. What a spoiled obnoxious brat Kaine was.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> www.americasfreedomfighters.com/2016/10/02/hillary-pays-no-taxes/


Sounds just about what would expect from her. This is the same person who took items from the White house that she and hubby did not have right to take. Guess what they had to return them.

Obama Care another insurance giant backing out of OB care. To funny . Then Bill mention it as being a bit off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Unless they don't use tax deductions themselves, I think people making an issue out of Trump claiming deductions are hypocrites (just as Hillary did in that link). I minimize the taxes I pay by claiming all of the deductions that I'm legally permitted to take and I don't know of anyone who knowingly pays more than they are legally required to pay. Personally, I would prefer to have fewer deductions available and lower tax rates for everyone which would greatly simply the system, but until that happens, I can't fault anyone for using them. Their anger should be directed to lawmakers who legislate the tax code.


You are so right .

I loved last night Pence said to Kaine twice Don't you take all the deductions on your taxes. Answer from Kaine nothing I mean he said nothing. But sure can harp about Trumps taxes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well got the flu shot today and so did love of my life. He has to get them . I use to have to get them because of where I work.

Just do it now as older one gets the worst flu can effect ones body.

Also went and filled out my voter absente ballot, hubby did too. Not going to stand in line for a couple of hours easier this way pretty much made up my mind who and whom I wanted and didn't want in White House.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't think anyone notice on the debate last night the ties that Pence and Kaine wore it was funny to me. 

Kaine had a red tie on. Red states mean Republican voter states

Pence had a blue tie on. Blue is for Democrat states. 

Well I thought it was funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well got the flu shot today and so did love of my life. He has to get them . I use to have to get them because of where I work.
> 
> Just do it now as older one gets the worst flu can effect ones body.
> 
> Also went and filled out my voter absente ballot, hubby did too. Not going to stand in line for a couple of hours easier this way pretty much made up my mind who and whom I wanted and didn't want in White House.


Do the flu shots make you sick? They don't help us. We are just as well as when we took them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do the flu shots make you sick? They don't help us. We are just as well as when we took them.


no never got sick from them. They have you fill out a questionnaire asking if you are allergic to eggs ect. If you do it could cause you to react to shots.

Also some people think flu is in the stomach ect.

Real flu effects lungs upper respiratory . It is not good when you end up with fluid in lungs, pneumonia ect. As we age our bodies do not respond to infections as we did when younger.

I had to have a flu shot every year as I work in a large clinic in insurance department last job before retiring.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you think the PC police will ever catch on that it is called the White House.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know your parents enjoyed your short visit. I am glad you were there to take care of them and see to their health. The longer your Dad can walk it will help keep his mobility. If he has a chair he can get outside in the world and make him feel better. Sad he can't get if from the health care but it will be worth the money.
> Yummy steak.


We are good that health care doesn't pay for the chair; there are so many people on wait lists and procedures cancelled, that the system shouldn't be covering it. Canada is one of the few (if not the only) country that has no private options for listed medical procedures - other countries with government health care also have private insurance or pay your own services. If the wheel chair was covered, Dad would probably be on a very long wait list to get one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also CB because my love of my life has heart problems I do not want him to get the flu.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well got the flu shot today and so did love of my life. He has to get them . I use to have to get them because of where I work.
> 
> Just do it now as older one gets the worst flu can effect ones body.
> 
> Also went and filled out my voter absente ballot, hubby did too. Not going to stand in line for a couple of hours easier this way pretty much made up my mind who and whom I wanted and didn't want in White House.


DH and I are both in good general health and don't take meds so we don't take the flu shot, but I'm glad it's available for those who need it. The big question every year seems to be which type of flu do they think is going around since the shot doesn't cover all of the flu bugs.

If you have an absentee ballot do you vote by mail?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't think anyone notice on the debate last night the ties that Pence and Kaine wore it was funny to me.
> 
> Kaine had a red tie on. Red states mean Republican voter states
> 
> ...


The colours are reversed in Canada -- red is liberal and blue is conservative.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Unless they don't use tax deductions themselves, I think people making an issue out of Trump claiming deductions are hypocrites (just as Hillary did in that link). I minimize the taxes I pay by claiming all of the deductions that I'm legally permitted to take and I don't know of anyone who knowingly pays more than they are legally required to pay. Personally, I would prefer to have fewer deductions available and lower tax rates for everyone which would greatly simply the system, but until that happens, I can't fault anyone for using them. Their anger should be directed to lawmakers who legislate the tax code.


I think we all use the tax deductions that are available to us. We would be stupid not too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are so right .
> 
> I loved last night Pence said to Kaine twice Don't you take all the deductions on your taxes. Answer from Kaine nothing I mean he said nothing. But sure can harp about Trumps taxes.


Kaine didn't answer tho. He kept nodding his head yes on a few things that Pence said. I thought that was odd.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't think anyone notice on the debate last night the ties that Pence and Kaine wore it was funny to me.
> 
> Kaine had a red tie on. Red states mean Republican voter states
> 
> ...


You are very observant . I noticed the colors but didn't notice that they were wearing each other ties.DH said he noticed it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no never got sick from them. They have you fill out a questionnaire asking if you are allergic to eggs ect. If you do it could cause you to react to shots.
> 
> Also some people think flu is in the stomach ect.
> 
> ...


DH gets very sick. He stopped taking them. I thought he was doing it to himself mentally. :sm06: We found out the shots have mercury in them. He is highly allergic to mercury. I always get sick in Feb no matter what so I don't take them. My mother is a believer in them. You love of your life needs to take care of himself. You do too. I can get a cold and it ends up as Bronchitis.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH and I are both in good general health and don't take meds so we don't take the flu shot, but I'm glad it's available for those who need it. The big question every year seems to be which type of flu do they think is going around since the shot doesn't cover all of the flu bugs.
> 
> If you have an absentee ballot do you vote by mail?


no go to town hall and vote put ballot in envelope and it is sealed and open on day of election.

Most of the flu shots are effective but like last year not so good but still better then nothing.

A lot of older people will not have effect from flu but when one does the out come is not good. Most end up in hospital or die.

Your bless to be in good health an not on meds. Stay the course lady. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH gets very sick. He stopped taking them. I thought he was doing it to himself mentally. :sm06: We found out the shots have mercury in them. He is highly allergic to mercury. I always get sick in Feb no matter what so I don't take them. My mother is a believer in them. You love of your life needs to take care of himself. You do too. I can get a cold and it ends up as Bronchitis.


good thing they found out he was allergic to mercury. Just don't let the cold get to that point lady as soon as you have a fever you know you are sick get to the doctor. Remember what happen to you last year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The colours are reversed in Canada -- red is liberal and blue is conservative.


I didn't know that.

This very interesting about the US.
http://www.facebook.com/colddeadhands/photos/a.307409332641284


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> good thing they found out he was allergic to mercury. Just don't let the cold get to that point lady as soon as you have a fever you know you are sick get to the doctor. Remember what happen to you last year.


They found out when he was in the hospital when he was circumcised. I know too personal. They used it on boys then. Another time he was trying to get out of going to school. He told his mother he was sick. She was taking his temp and left the room . He put the thermometer in is mouth and the hot and cold made it break in his mouth. He spent 2 weeks in the hospital.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> good thing they found out he was allergic to mercury. Just don't let the cold get to that point lady as soon as you have a fever you know you are sick get to the doctor. Remember what happen to you last year.


I know , I know. I will watch it. My DD was suppose to come Friday. She is sick and I told her not to come to make me sick or my Mother. Terrible but I just can't be sick right now. Mama sure doesn't need to catch anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that.
> 
> This very interesting about the US.
> http://www.facebook.com/colddeadhands/photos/a.307409332641284


Said link not available. :sm13:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They found out when he was in the hospital when he was circumcised. I know too personal. They used it on boys then. Another time he was trying to get out of going to school. He told his mother he was sick. She was taking his temp and left the room . He put the thermometer in is mouth and the hot and cold made it break in his mouth. He spent 2 weeks in the hospital.


Oh my gosh that is awful what could have happen to him . Glad all turn out all right. Do you know that a lot of the fillings put in our teeth when we were younger contend Mercury.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Said link not available. :sm13:


What about this?
http://www.facebook.com/colddeadhands/photos/a.307409332641284.68774.307188559330028/1109200119128864/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh that is awful what could have happen to him . Glad all turn out all right. Do you know that a lot of the fillings put in our teeth when we were younger contend Mercury.


Yes he doesn't have them he has porcelain filings and crowns.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have never had a flu shot! Remember many years ago there was this so-called pandemic flu, called the "swine flu?" They were giving the shots for free. so every one and his brother got them except us. Only very few got the flu, but many died from the shot. I usually have a cold sometime during the winter, but I am not sick, except for the past summer.
> 
> Then both boys had to have the flu shot when they entered the military. They were sick so much of the time. My oldest one had missed a week of school for chicken pox in first grade. Then except for broken bones and a vacation he missed one day his senior year for a headache. I can't remember the youngest missing school except for broken bones and a vacation.


My DD's mil took the shingles shot just in case. She got the worst case of shingles two weeks after. She was out of her head crazy sick for 6 months. I won't have that shot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that.
> 
> This very interesting about the US.
> http://www.facebook.com/colddeadhands/photos/a.307409332641284


Sorry CB - says page not available


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know , I know. I will watch it. My DD was suppose to come Friday. She is sick and I told her not to come to make me sick or my Mother. Terrible but I just can't be sick right now. Mama sure doesn't need to catch anything.


Do you take extra VitaminC and anti-oxidants in the winter?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about this?
> http://www.facebook.com/colddeadhands/photos/a.307409332641284.68774.307188559330028/1109200119128864/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED


It is interesting


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you take extra VitaminC and anti-oxidants in the winter?


I need to. I drink lots of lemon and orange juice. My Mil had trouble with her kidneys because she over dosed on vitc so I have been afraid to take the pills.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about this?
> http://www.facebook.com/colddeadhands/photos/a.307409332641284.68774.307188559330028/1109200119128864/?type=3&hc_ref=NEWSFEED


Got it read the comments too. Wow not one nice word on either side.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need to. I drink lots of lemon and orange juice. My Mil had trouble with her kidneys because she over dosed on vitc so I have been afraid to take the pills.


Well you can get all the vit. C you need with what you eat. I would think.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need to. I drink lots of lemon and orange juice. My Mil had trouble with her kidneys because she over dosed on vitc so I have been afraid to take the pills.


I think natural sources are better than pills too. Red and yellow bell peppers and dark leafy green veggies have even more vitC than citrus.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought some honey mustard dipping sauce to dip in pretzel and dah I thought oh neat I can put it on ham. Have to try it. I am in a foodie mood lately. Oh o.k. I am always in a foodie mood.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think natural sources are better than pills too. Red and yellow bell peppers and dark leafy green veggies have even more vitC than citrus.


Be careful very careful you can be called Racist or calling a certain politic party names. Dark and Leafy and green now now. You know how that will set off certain people. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I bought some honey mustard dipping sauce to dip in pretzel and dah I thought oh neat I can put it on ham. Have to try it. I am in a foodie mood lately. Oh o.k. I am always in a foodie mood.


Pretzels on the menu Yarnie? Some are cute and some are just nasty


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Be careful very careful you can be called Racist or calling a certain politic party names. Dark and Leafy and green now now. You know how that will set off certain people. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


Some people like to set themselves off :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pretzels on the menu Yarnie? Some are cute and some are just nasty


I am grumpy too from the pretzels. I don't think honey mustard would help any. Good idea on the ham.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am almost thru with my top WCK. I think I am going to re do my shoulder seams. I am going to try this.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30NRtsB4U 
I pray it fits or I will have a fit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pretzels on the menu Yarnie? Some are cute and some are just nasty


Seem more nasty then nicies .

:sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am grumpy too from the pretzels. I don't think honey mustard would help any. Good idea on the ham.


Oh but a little honey and a bit of mustard you would not be grumpy :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed May God Bless all on here tonight and always.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Dh and I were wondering where the last Wikileaks went. I guess this is why.
http://reagancoalition.com/articles/2016/wikileaks-founder-julian-assanges-lawyer-found-dead.html?utm_source=fnot1&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

FROM TODAY'S WALL STREET JOURNAL

Please read:

ObamaCare’s Meltdown Has Arrived
With insurers pulling back, half of Tennesseans covered under the plan are losing their coverage.

By ANDREW OGLES and LUKE HILGEMANN
Oct. 5, 2016 7:19 p.m. ET

Tennessee is ground zero for ObamaCare’s nationwide implosion. Late last month the state insurance commissioner, Julie Mix McPeak, approved premium increases of up to 62% in a bid to save the exchange set up under the Affordable Care Act. “I would characterize the exchange market in Tennessee as very near collapse,” she said.

Then last week BlueCross BlueShield of Tennessee announced it would leave three of the state’s largest exchange markets—Nashville, Memphis and Knoxville. “We have experienced losses approaching $500 million over the course of three years on ACA plans,” the company said, “which is unsustainable.” As a result, more than 100,000 Tennesseans will be forced to seek out new coverage for 2017.

BlueCross is only the latest insurer to head for the exits. Community Health Alliance, the insurance co-op established under ObamaCare, is winding down due to financial failure, leaving 30,000 people without coverage. UnitedHealthcare said in April it is departing Tennessee’s exchange after significant losses. That’s another 41,000 people needing new plans.

All told, more than 60% of our state’s ObamaCare consumers will lose their coverage heading into 2017. When they go in search of a replacement plan, they will confront two unfortunate realities: a dearth of options and skyrocketing costs.

Seventy-three out of Tennessee’s 95 counties will have only one insurer on the exchange, meaning no meaningful competition whatsoever. In regions where BlueCross BlueShield is pulling out, there will be two remaining major carriers, Cigna and Humana. The only large metro area with more options will be Chattanooga.

Then there are the premiums. State regulators have already approved the highest annual rise in the nation, a weighted average of nearly 56%, according to data at ACASignups.net. The rate increases authorized in late August include an average of 62% for BlueCross BlueShield, 46% for Cigna and 44% for Humana. The latter two companies could ask to revise their rates upward depending on how many former BlueCross consumers they pick up.

The bottom line is that Tennesseans on ObamaCare must choose from fewer, and increasingly unaffordable, options. Some exchange buyers, those covered by subsidies, will bear only part of this additional cost. For the roughly 30,000 Tennesseans who are ineligible for subsidies, the higher price will come completely out of their own pockets. Not to mention that all ObamaCare consumers face rising deductibles, which aren’t covered by subsidies and can range up to $6,850 for the most “affordable” family plans.

It’s easy to imagine Commissioner McPeak’s fear of an outright exchange collapse coming true in the near future. The more unaffordable plans become, the angrier consumers will get. BlueCross BlueShield’s $500 million losses won’t disappear when the company leaves the market. Instead, the red ink will flow toward the remaining insurers as they pick up those customers. Cigna and Humana have not publicly said whether their exchange plans have turned a profit.

Naturally, this chain of events has Tennessee lawmakers clamoring for change. One of the loudest demands—coming from Democrats like Nashville’s U.S. Rep. Jim Cooper—is that the state double down on ObamaCare by expanding Medicaid. But this is a cure worse than the disease, since it would force many Tennesseans into a second-class health-care system while jeopardizing state finances for years to come.

More important, ObamaCare’s unraveling shows the danger of a one-size-fits-all federal program. What’s happening in Tennessee is only a nationwide harbinger. Every single neighboring state will have less competition on its ObamaCare exchanges next year. The entire state of Alabama will have only one insurer. Almost all are facing double-digit premium increases: in Mississippi a weighted average of 16%; in Kentucky 25%; in Georgia 33%.

These problems aren’t confined to the Southeast. ObamaCare exchange buyers will have only one option in nearly a third of American counties, according to an August report from the Henry J. Kaiser Family Foundation. That’s a 300% increase in single-option counties from last year. Twenty-five states and the District of Columbia have approved rates leading to average premium increases next year of over 26%.

If only Tennesseans were so lucky. Instead, the Volunteer State may be the first state where ObamaCare will collapse under its own weight—though if so, it won’t be the last.

Mr. Ogles is the Tennessee state director and Mr. Hilgemann is CEO of Americans for Prosperity.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes. I've done it many times. I've made a purse and a few scarves for my niece and her friends. It is really simple and a beautiful look.


Yarnie, here is a picture of a scarf I made with the crocodile stitch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I heard that to Joey about the Cllinton Foundation. Isn't there some investigation of that foundation going on with the government?
> 
> That is good to hear your friends are safe . Saw on the news how awful it look down there where the poor live.


Unfortunately, any investigation will yield nothing. The DOJ will see to that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a good visit with Mom and Dad and both brothers and SIL's and nephew#1. We went out for a yummy dinner on Sun night where Dad had his favourite BBQ ribs and the rest of us had steak or chicken. Mom had the beginnings of an eye infection and had to go to the dr; now she has penicillan and eye drops.
> 
> Dad will have a full OT assessment done soon and will get a wheel chair, but it's important for him to keep walking in the hallway and exercising his legs as much as possible to keep his muscles toned and his heart working. It's not covered by health care but it will give him independence outside of their building so it's worth it to him to pay for it himself and luckily this is one part of health care that allows people to pay for their own services.


WCK, do you have places (stores) where you can purchase used medical equipment, like wheelchairs? We have a few around here and they are great for those that need the equipment.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess since he was being attacked he didn't remember it. What a spoiled obnoxious brat Kaine was.


Kaine's approval rating dropped 12% after the debate. I don't think Clinton really likes Kaine either. They haven't been seen together since Labor Day. Makes you wonder how many choices she really had doesn't it? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you think the PC police will ever catch on that it is called the White House.


But, but, but, it is a white house. How can that offend anyone?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DD's mil took the shingles shot just in case. She got the worst case of shingles two weeks after. She was out of her head crazy sick for 6 months. I won't have that shot.


I have trouble believing that all these shots are good for us - shingles, flu, the one for pneumonia. What if they can't work together in your body and start fighting each other. I haven't heard anything about that happening, but it is a possibility. It's almost like over vaccinating.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have trouble believing that all these shots are good for us - shingles, flu, the one for pneumonia. What if they can't work together in your body and start fighting each other. I haven't heard anything about that happening, but it is a possibility. It's almost like over vaccinating.


I had a flu shot and pneumonia shot today. Are they fighting each other?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, here is a picture of a scarf I made with the crocodile stitch.


That is very pretty Solo. Good job and great colors. Yummy. Did you make the other things in the pic?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> FROM TODAY'S WALL STREET JOURNAL
> 
> Please read:
> 
> ...


We tried to warn them didn't we? :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Kaine's approval rating dropped 12% after the debate. I don't think Clinton really likes Kaine either. They haven't been seen together since Labor Day. Makes you wonder how many choices she really had doesn't it? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It is still a mystery why she picked him. He is pretty obnoxious.Not surprised at his approval rating dropped. I would figure more like 87%.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We tried to warn them didn't we? :sm13:


Yes! Hope you liked the article.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am almost thru with my top WCK. I think I am going to re do my shoulder seams. I am going to try this.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30NRtsB4U
> I pray it fits or I will have a fit.


 :sm24: look forward to seeing pics! Let us know what you think of the short rows, looks like it would make a nice smooth edge.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, here is a picture of a scarf I made with the crocodile stitch.


Beautiful Solo! I love your colours too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> WCK, do you have places (stores) where you can purchase used medical equipment, like wheelchairs? We have a few around here and they are great for those that need the equipment.


Thanks for the tip Solo; I'll ask my brother to check it out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: look forward to seeing pics! Let us know what you think of the short rows, looks like it would make a nice smooth edge.


I will. I haven't touched it yet. I have to be mentally prepared. :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: look forward to seeing pics! Let us know what you think of the short rows, looks like it would make a nice smooth edge.


Short rows aren't hard to do. You just have to understand what's happening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have done short rows many times. It is just ripping back is what I am dreading. I have 3 to rip. Just need to be alone when I do it. Plus I need to lengthen the shoulders a little first.


Lukelucy said:


> Short rows aren't hard to do. You just have to understand what's happening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> FROM TODAY'S WALL STREET JOURNAL
> 
> Please read:
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing that it doesn't work after all the Left saying it was wonderful and claiming it is Obama's legacy. Oh my and now they think they can work their way around it and fix it. Not going to happen the way I see it going.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, here is a picture of a scarf I made with the crocodile stitch.


Oh I love it Solo and the color change wow. Thanks for posting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately, any investigation will yield nothing. The DOJ will see to that.


Sounds about right to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Kaine's approval rating dropped 12% after the debate. I don't think Clinton really likes Kaine either. They haven't been seen together since Labor Day. Makes you wonder how many choices she really had doesn't it? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


And they think Trump is bad mouth wow he is right up there with Trump.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But, but, but, it is a white house. How can that offend anyone?


Well not every building is white you do know that they come in different colors and we should have all colors represented.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have trouble believing that all these shots are good for us - shingles, flu, the one for pneumonia. What if they can't work together in your body and start fighting each other. I haven't heard anything about that happening, but it is a possibility. It's almost like over vaccinating.


Had all three but not at same time. No problem with me, but not to say others have not had problems. I guess it depends on the person.

Dad had shingles not nice. Flu had to have it because of job, Have it ever year now because of hubby's heath. Pneumonia not good as one gets older. Like I said that is just me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a flu shot and pneumonia shot today. Are they fighting each other?


No LL they should not as they are for different things in your body. But then can't say it won't happen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have done short rows many times. It is just ripping back is what I am dreading. I have 3 to rip. Just need to be alone when I do it. Plus I need to lengthen the shoulders a little first.


Want to see it sounds like it will be pretty when done. Ripping out club please feel free to join no cost to you just rip away. I am getting very good at it myself, we do need to have a club . :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it amazing that it doesn't work after all the Left saying it was wonderful and claiming it is Obama's legacy. Oh my and now they think they can work their way around it and fix it. Not going to happen the way I see it going.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No LL they should not as they are for different things in your body. But then can't say it won't happen.


Oh!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is very pretty Solo. Good job and great colors. Yummy. Did you make the other things in the pic?


Yes, an afghan that has since been taken over by the puppies and a headband that attached itself to a friend of my niece's head. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I had a flu shot and pneumonia shot today. Are they fighting each other?


I was just thinking out loud. I haven't heard anything about it one way or another.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks WCK.


west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful Solo! I love your colours too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love it Solo and the color change wow. Thanks for posting.


Thanks Yarnie. It really is an easy stitch that produces great results.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No LL they should not as they are for different things in your body. But then can't say it won't happen.


That's all I was getting at. I suppose I was thinking of those commercials for the same drug that will help with RA, Chron's, psorisis and a few other diseases and all the side effects they list.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I was just thinking out loud. I haven't heard anything about it one way or another.


My arm is killing me from the pneumonia shot. It is very painful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's all I was getting at. I suppose I was thinking of those commercials for the same drug that will help with RA, Chron's, psorisis and a few other diseases and all the side effects they list.


Terrible side effects.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My arm is killing me from the pneumonia shot. It is very painful.


LL call the nurse on duty and check out arm. Do know if I tighten up muscle when getting shot the same happens to me. But just check to make sure. If can not get hold of nurse, check with pharmacist they can tell you if it is side effect and what to do to help pain. I always go to pharmacist they know more then most Doctors what to look for.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL call the nurse on duty and check out arm. Do know if I tighten up muscle when getting shot the same happens to me. But just check to make sure. If can not get hold of nurse, check with pharmacist they can tell you if it is side effect and what to do to help pain. I always go to pharmacist they know more then most Doctors what to look for.


Thank you, YL. I googled it. Some people have reactions to the second pneumonia shot. I think that is me. If I do not feel better in a day or two - I am calling!
I feel terrible. Also, I haven't felt well before the shot. Soooo, it's a double whammy.

Thank you, YL. Hugs to you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL call the nurse on duty and check out arm. Do know if I tighten up muscle when getting shot the same happens to me. But just check to make sure. If can not get hold of nurse, check with pharmacist they can tell you if it is side effect and what to do to help pain. I always go to pharmacist they know more then most Doctors what to look for.


Good idea. When I took allergy shots I had to relax and not tense up. That will make a knot if you tense up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://endingthefed.com/breaking-while-everyone-are-distracted-over-the-elections-john-kerry-signs-un-gun-ban-treaty.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good idea. When I took allergy shots I had to relax and not tense up. That will make a knot if you tense up.


I did not tense up. I just pretend that the needle is touching my arm... As the nurse said, "Go to a happy place"...
"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Had all three but not at same time. No problem with me, but not to say others have not had problems. I guess it depends on the person.
> 
> Dad had shingles not nice. Flu had to have it because of job, Have it ever year now because of hubby's heath. Pneumonia not good as one gets older. Like I said that is just me.


I had shingles in 2012 and it was one of the worst experiences I've ever gone through. I don't remember seeing ads for the shots before I had them, but saw so many of the ads after the fact. I wouldn't wish shingles on anyone. But even after he saw what I went through, DH still hasn't had the shot himself - he thinks the risks of the shot are too high. Some people have had bad reactions.

I think we have to decide what is best for our circumstances.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, an afghan that has since been taken over by the puppies and a headband that attached itself to a friend of my niece's head. :sm02: :sm02:


Puppies and kitties do love their afghans! Went back to look at your pics again and love your headband and very nice afghan.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That's all I was getting at. I suppose I was thinking of those commercials for the same drug that will help with RA, Chron's, psorisis and a few other diseases and all the side effects they list.


It's true that some people have serious reactions to vaccines. Also true for animals -- our Charlie didn't have a problem with vaccines at first, but started having serious reactions when he got to be 14, so he got no more shots after that. I think people need to make the best decisions for their circumstances.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> LL call the nurse on duty and check out arm. Do know if I tighten up muscle when getting shot the same happens to me. But just check to make sure. If can not get hold of nurse, check with pharmacist they can tell you if it is side effect and what to do to help pain. I always go to pharmacist they know more then most Doctors what to look for.


That's so true Yarnie -- pharmacists have save my parents from problems more than once!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I did not tense up. I just pretend that the needle is touching my arm... As the nurse said, "Go to a happy place"...
> "


Hope you're feeling better soon LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, an afghan that has since been taken over by the puppies and a headband that attached itself to a friend of my niece's head. :sm02: :sm02:


You do nice work. You should post more pics of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's all I was getting at. I suppose I was thinking of those commercials for the same drug that will help with RA, Chron's, psorisis and a few other diseases and all the side effects they list.


I understand what you were saying Solo. If you listen to the side effects they sound worst then the problem. As Hubby likes to say gee you can get more by taking pills than not.

I guess I have had to get use to meds with thyroid seizures and ulcers. Some of the new meds don't think I would want but the meds I am on have been tested and used more then ten years. Had reaction to seizure meds so that had to be changed. But if I did not take them I would probably not be here. Everyone is different if you don't need them don't take them. Even aspirin can cause problems taking them every day before I found out had an ulcer, not what caused it but boy it sure did not help it bad for me really bad .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I put my oven in clean mode. Then read instruction not suppose to leave racks in. I have never had to remove racks before with other self cleaning ovens. Gee what is it with that. Well oven is clean so what the heck.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://endingthefed.com/breaking-while-everyone-are-distracted-over-the-elections-john-kerry-signs-un-gun-ban-treaty.html


Didn't even know this glad you posted how in the heck can he get away with that?

Life is getting crazier and crazier isn't . Come Lord Jesus come


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't even know this glad you posted how in the heck can he get away with that?
> 
> Life is getting crazier and crazier isn't . Come Lord Jesus come


I agree. Come quickly Lord Jesus.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.nwahomepage.com/news/dover-school-to-stop-prayer-before-football-games
That was last month. Tonight at the football game around 600 gathered around to pray. PTL!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.nwahomepage.com/news/dover-school-to-stop-prayer-before-football-games
> That was last month. Tonight at the football game around 600 gathered around to pray. PTL!


Good for them. God bless them .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a big wind storm last night; our lights flickered off and on but we were lucky not to lose power, but there were several thousand homes that did lose their power. There was a big tree branch across the driveway this morning. Winds calmed down a bit during the day today; hopefully will not start up again. This is our Thanksgiving weekend so it will be busy for many people.

My aunt from Edmonton is visiting my Victoria cousin and they are coming for turkey dinner on Mon. My cousin loves roast pork but will sacrifice for his mom and DH who are waiting for their turkey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I did not tense up. I just pretend that the needle is touching my arm... As the nurse said, "Go to a happy place"...
> "


I do not have a happy place when I see a needle. :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well I put my oven in clean mode. Then read instruction not suppose to leave racks in. I have never had to remove racks before with other self cleaning ovens. Gee what is it with that. Well oven is clean so what the heck.


My oven says not to leave the racks in too - that it would take off some of the shiny finish. But it still turned out ok with the racks in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I do not have a happy place when I see a needle. :sm06:


I have to mentally focus on somewhere else. When I had a thyroid test I had to keep the needle in the bend of my arm for an hour and the nurse would come and do something. She was taping the needle to my arm. I told her I was getting sick and I did right on her shoe. She got mad but I told her didn't I? Dh was in the room with me and tells everyone I made a circle with my fingers to throw up thru. He lied I didn't make a circle it came between my fingers. That was alonnnng hour. I hate needles. I can't even listen to what they are trying to tell me to do without wanting to faint when giving blood.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My oven says not to leave the racks in too - that it would take off some of the shiny finish. But it still turned out ok with the racks in.


Oh the shiny finish is now rainbow colored. not shiny at all. You would think I would learn to read instructions first before doing something. Nay why bother when I can screw it up so easily .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a big wind storm last night; our lights flickered off and on but we were lucky not to lose power, but there were several thousand homes that did lose their power. There was a big tree branch across the driveway this morning. Winds calmed down a bit during the day today; hopefully will not start up again. This is our Thanksgiving weekend so it will be busy for many people.
> 
> My aunt from Edmonton is visiting my Victoria cousin and they are coming for turkey dinner on Mon. My cousin loves roast pork but will sacrifice for his mom and DH who are waiting for their turkey.


I am glad you didn't lose your power. You have had lots of tree limbs fall this year with your storms.

That is so nice you are having family come for Thanksgiving. I know you do turkey but do you have pumpkin pies too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to mentally focus on somewhere else. When I had a thyroid test I had to keep the needle in the bend of my arm for an hour and the nurse would come and do something. She was taping the needle to my arm. I told her I was getting sick and I did right on her shoe. She got mad but I told her didn't I? Dh was in the room with me and tells everyone I made a circle with my fingers to throw up thru. He lied I didn't make a circle it came between my fingers. That was alonnnng hour. I hate needles. I can't even listen to what they are trying to tell me to do without wanting to faint when giving blood.


You are to funny at least you told her. To bad she did not listen.

How can you give blood ? Fear of needles hate Iv's I mean really hate them. Hubby said I could break his hand when I hold it .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh the shiny finish is now rainbow colored. not shiny at all. You would think I would learn to read instructions first before doing something. Nay why bother when I can screw it up so easily .


I am the queen of messing things up. Did you read my post the other day ? I was taking my coffee grounds to the sick to put in my compost bucket. I dropped them down my leg. I didn't want to drag grounds thru my house so I thru my foot in the kitchen sick to rinse the grounds off my leg. I was stuck and almost didn't get my leg out of the kitchen sink. How do I do so many crazy things?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You are to funny at least you told her. To bad she did not listen.
> 
> How can you give blood ? Fear of needles hate Iv's I mean really hate them. Hubby said I could break his hand when I hold it .


I don't give blood willingly they take it for test. Yes iv's are a no no too. My DD is worse than I am. She fainted when the dr was showing her an ex-ray of a sliver of broke bone in her finger. 
:sm06: :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a big wind storm last night; our lights flickered off and on but we were lucky not to lose power, but there were several thousand homes that did lose their power. There was a big tree branch across the driveway this morning. Winds calmed down a bit during the day today; hopefully will not start up again. This is our Thanksgiving weekend so it will be busy for many people.
> 
> My aunt from Edmonton is visiting my Victoria cousin and they are coming for turkey dinner on Mon. My cousin loves roast pork but will sacrifice for his mom and DH who are waiting for their turkey.


Oh I hope wind does not start up again. Happy Thanksgiving. I remember you telling about your cousin loved pork that is nice of him to let your DH and his mom have Turkey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.nwahomepage.com/news/dover-school-to-stop-prayer-before-football-games
> That was last month. Tonight at the football game around 600 gathered around to pray. PTL!


There are so many double standards for expression of faith and culture. Ontario (Canada's largest province) has joined the federal government and some other provinces by declaring October as Islamic Heritage month. I've done a lot of reading to get a better understanding of the Islamic faith. But Islam does not represent a large proportion of the Canadian population. Christians, Sikhs, Hindus, and other faiths have a longer, more established history in this country, so I have trouble accepting an entire month dedicated to the promotion of one faith over another; especially since there is such resistance to public acknowledgement of other faiths. If it has become politically acceptable for the government to bring faith into the public sphere, I think that the role of all faiths should be included.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> BREAKING: New Head of UN Named… Announces Plan to Change American Communities
> 
> http://conservativetribune.com/new-head-un-change-american/?utm_source=Email&utm_medium=WCJEmail&utm_campaign=DailyBest&utm_content=2016-10-08


You know what Joey's? All of this is right before our eyes and people still don't see it or believe it is happening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am the queen of messing things up. Did you read my post the other day ? I was taking my coffee grounds to the sick to put in my compost bucket. I dropped them down my leg. I didn't want to drag grounds thru my house so I thru my foot in the kitchen sick to rinse the grounds off my leg. I was stuck and almost didn't get my leg out of the kitchen sink. How do I do so many crazy things?


Oh my gosh you have to be my sister. I would probably have done same thing. I am laughing so hard my side hurts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are so many double standards for expression of faith and culture. Ontario (Canada's largest province) has joined the federal government and some other provinces by declaring October as Islamic Heritage month. I've done a lot of reading to get a better understanding of the Islamic faith. But Islam does not represent a large proportion of the Canadian population. Christians, Sikhs, Hindus, and other faiths have a longer, more established history in this country, so I have trouble accepting an entire month dedicated to the promotion of one faith over another; especially since there is such resistance to public acknowledgement of other faiths. If it has become politically acceptable for the government to bring faith into the public sphere, I think that the role of all faiths should be included.


That is sad WCK. Until Christians rise up and do something it is going to get worse. We are in the last days as we know them . Then we can look to the clouds.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to mentally focus on somewhere else. When I had a thyroid test I had to keep the needle in the bend of my arm for an hour and the nurse would come and do something. She was taping the needle to my arm. I told her I was getting sick and I did right on her shoe. She got mad but I told her didn't I? Dh was in the room with me and tells everyone I made a circle with my fingers to throw up thru. He lied I didn't make a circle it came between my fingers. That was alonnnng hour. I hate needles. I can't even listen to what they are trying to tell me to do without wanting to faint when giving blood.


I don't mind needles and even watch when they put them in. But my veins collapse easily so the blood donor clinics don't want me -- to much time and trouble :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you have to be my sister. I would probably have done same thing. I am laughing so hard my side hurts.


I am your sister. I can't tell everything I do. People would be scared of me. :sm12: :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you didn't lose your power. You have had lots of tree limbs fall this year with your storms.
> 
> That is so nice you are having family come for Thanksgiving. I know you do turkey but do you have pumpkin pies too?


Pumpkin pies are traditional here too, but we are having apple pie. We gave apples to a friend and she has given us a huge apple pie. DH would have started on it already, but she also gave us a delicious cranberry raison loaf so he has been munching on that.

I don't bake pies :sm12:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't mind needles and even watch when they put them in. But my veins collapse easily so the blood donor clinics don't want me -- to much time and trouble :sm23:


You are making me faint. I don't like it when they take my pulse. I get faint and hear eeeeeeee right before I get sick or black out.
DH has trouble with his veins too. Good thing I am not with him and he can't give me details either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are so many double standards for expression of faith and culture. Ontario (Canada's largest province) has joined the federal government and some other provinces by declaring October as Islamic Heritage month. I've done a lot of reading to get a better understanding of the Islamic faith. But Islam does not represent a large proportion of the Canadian population. Christians, Sikhs, Hindus, and other faiths have a longer, more established history in this country, so I have trouble accepting an entire month dedicated to the promotion of one faith over another; especially since there is such resistance to public acknowledgement of other faiths. If it has become politically acceptable for the government to bring faith into the public sphere, I think that the role of all faiths should be included.


You have said it all and I so agree with you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am the queen of messing things up. Did you read my post the other day ? I was taking my coffee grounds to the sick to put in my compost bucket. I dropped them down my leg. I didn't want to drag grounds thru my house so I thru my foot in the kitchen sick to rinse the grounds off my leg. I was stuck and almost didn't get my leg out of the kitchen sink. How do I do so many crazy things?


 :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know what Joey's? All of this is right before our eyes and people still don't see it or believe it is happening.


As CB said Joey same with me. Life is getting to be a question of craziness in this world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pumpkin pies are traditional here too, but we are having apple pie. We gave apples to a friend and she has given us a huge apple pie. DH would have started on it already, but she also gave us a delicious cranberry raison loaf so he has been munching on that.
> 
> I don't bake pies :sm12:


Pies are easy if you buy the crust. Yummy apple pies are better than pumpkin. I don't make crust anymore you can buy them. That cranberry raison loaf sounds pretty good. What about cranberry sauce and dressing , do you have that too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pumpkin pies are traditional here too, but we are having apple pie. We gave apples to a friend and she has given us a huge apple pie. DH would have started on it already, but she also gave us a delicious cranberry raison loaf so he has been munching on that.
> 
> I don't bake pies :sm12:


Oh my I want the cranberry loaf.

I bake pies you know the ones that are in the freezer section of grocery store. I bring them home and bake them. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't mind needles and even watch when they put them in. But my veins collapse easily so the blood donor clinics don't want me -- to much time and trouble :sm23:


My veins do a run and hide I don't know how many times that nurses have given up and called in someone else. One Nurse went into the bottom of my thumb. I mean they really go into hiding.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> BREAKING: New Head of UN Named… Announces Plan to Change American Communities
> 
> http://conservativetribune.com/new-head-un-change-american/?utm_source=Email&utm_medium=WCJEmail&utm_campaign=DailyBest&utm_content=2016-10-08


The UN has become more irrelevant in meeting it's mandate with each passing year. At one time it tried to maintain some measure of peace in troubled regions, but as time went on it has advanced corrupt and dictatorial leadership. How can anyone have confidence in an organization that voted for Libya to lead the Human Rights committee :sm06: :sm15: and that has been criticizing conditions in developed countries while being ineffective in dealing with much more serious conditions in so many other areas of the world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

There is still good news. You just have to look hard to find it. 
http://www.lifenews.com/2013/01/14/mother-rejects-abortion-after-seeing-babys-smile-in-ultrasound/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is More: Hillary Clinton, A Communist?
> 
> If one looks into her strange past, one finds that Hillary Rodham Clinton had a close relationship with a radical and Communist/Socialist by the name of Saul Alinsky.
> 
> ...


I have read this before. I agree she does go the way of Saul Alinsky.

:sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pies are easy if you buy the crust. Yummy apple pies are better than pumpkin. I don't make crust anymore you can buy them. That cranberry raison loaf sounds pretty good. What about cranberry sauce and dressing , do you have that too?


Yes to cranberries and dressing, but I do the dressing separate instead of stuffing into the turkey. MIL used to make wonderful glazed yams at Thanksgiving but I'm going to make brussel sprouts and asparagus. I'll do mashed potatoes, but will probably not make gravy this year since most of us shouldn't eat it anyway.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There is still good news. You just have to look hard to find it.
> http://www.lifenews.com/2013/01/14/mother-rejects-abortion-after-seeing-babys-smile-in-ultrasound/


How beautiful a smile is that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes to cranberries and dressing, but I do the dressing separate instead of stuffing into the turkey. MIL used to make wonderful glazed yams at Thanksgiving but I'm going to make brussel sprouts and asparagus. I'll do mashed potatoes, but will probably not make gravy this year since most of us shouldn't eat it anyway.


Oh now I am getting into a foodie mood. yummy for the tummy .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is More: Hillary Clinton, A Communist?
> 
> If one looks into her strange past, one finds that Hillary Rodham Clinton had a close relationship with a radical and Communist/Socialist by the name of Saul Alinsky.
> 
> ...


I would not count on Clinton fans to read it. They are so hop up about her they can not see anything wrong with her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes to cranberries and dressing, but I do the dressing separate instead of stuffing into the turkey. MIL used to make wonderful glazed yams at Thanksgiving but I'm going to make brussel sprouts and asparagus. I'll do mashed potatoes, but will probably not make gravy this year since most of us shouldn't eat it anyway.


Sounds the same as ours without the asparagus. I have sweet pototes with grazed sauce. Son bring salad and mashed pototes, You meal sound yummp. Does everyone help clean up? Then what do you do?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my I want the cranberry loaf.
> 
> I bake pies you know the ones that are in the freezer section of grocery store. I bring them home and bake them. :sm23: :sm23:


That sounds like a pie I could bake too! The cranberry loaf is soooooooooooooooo good, I've been trying to behave by having only 1 small slice, but it is testing my willpower.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My veins do a run and hide I don't know how many times that nurses have given up and called in someone else. One Nurse went into the bottom of my thumb. I mean they really go into hiding.


That is desperate to go into your thumb; I didn't know there was much blood there. If they need a lot of blood they have to keep moving the needle and I end up with bruises on my arms and hands. I was so embarrased when I was rejected by the blood donor clinic - they said it would take too long to fill the bag.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is desperate to go into your thumb; I didn't know there was much blood there. If they need a lot of blood they have to keep moving the needle and I end up with bruises on my arms and hands. I was so embarrased when I was rejected by the blood donor clinic - they said it would take too long to fill the bag.


Oh you poor thing first they ask for donations and then they can't stand to wait.

Do not and I mean do not let anyone poke you more then two time to find a vein. That is a no no. As it can hurt your veins.

Do not be afraid to ask for someone else to do it if said person can not get needle into vein with in first or second time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well tomorrow we are having pull pork sandwiches from roast last Sunday. I am also making fresh hash browns that I grate myself. Veg. no thought on that yet. 

I do make something home made just not a lot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well the old clock on the wall says it is time to hit the hay.

Tonight in the upper 30's so snuggle time with honey, just to stay warm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There is still good news. You just have to look hard to find it.
> http://www.lifenews.com/2013/01/14/mother-rejects-abortion-after-seeing-babys-smile-in-ultrasound/


The time they had together was precious. The same was true for our little niece who lived 9 days ........


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds the same as ours without the asparagus. I have sweet pototes with grazed sauce. Son bring salad and mashed pototes, You meal sound yummp. Does everyone help clean up? Then what do you do?


You just have to wait longer for your feast :sm23:

Clean up isn't too bad, most of the dishes go into the dishwasher, some leftovers go home with cousin and rest for us to eat for the next couple of days. These days it seems we just sit and visit but when we were kids there were always lots of board games or cards to play or if the weather was nice we'd play outside while the adults sat and visited. I guess now - we are the adults :sm06:

DH and cousin usually get a game of chess in before dinner though. I don't like chess myself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you poor thing first they ask for donations and then they can't stand to wait.
> 
> Do not and I mean do not let anyone poke you more then two time to find a vein. That is a no no. As it can hurt your veins.
> 
> Do not be afraid to ask for someone else to do it if said person can not get needle into vein with in first or second time.


There have been a couple times that a tech has the perfect touch and gets the needle in the right place but most of the time they get some from each arm. I have the same problem with IV's. Once the needle slipped out of the vein and all the fluids went into the tissue and my arm was swollen and hard as a rock.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well the old clock on the wall says it is time to hit the hay.
> 
> Tonight in the upper 30's so snuggle time with honey, just to stay warm.


My honey has already gone to bed so it should be nice and warm by the time I get there. Dare I put my feet onto his legs?? :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had shingles in 2012 and it was one of the worst experiences I've ever gone through. I don't remember seeing ads for the shots before I had them, but saw so many of the ads after the fact. I wouldn't wish shingles on anyone. But even after he saw what I went through, DH still hasn't had the shot himself - he thinks the risks of the shot are too high. Some people have had bad reactions.
> 
> I think we have to decide what is best for our circumstances.


I am so sorry that you suffered, WCK. I did have a shingles shot about 3 years ago with no bad reaction. I don't think you'll get them again, right. Oh, dear...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon LL.


Thank you, WCK. I think I am. Not sure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I do not have a happy place when I see a needle. :sm06:


I know! It's a hard thing to do!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to mentally focus on somewhere else. When I had a thyroid test I had to keep the needle in the bend of my arm for an hour and the nurse would come and do something. She was taping the needle to my arm. I told her I was getting sick and I did right on her shoe. She got mad but I told her didn't I? Dh was in the room with me and tells everyone I made a circle with my fingers to throw up thru. He lied I didn't make a circle it came between my fingers. That was alonnnng hour. I hate needles. I can't even listen to what they are trying to tell me to do without wanting to faint when giving blood.


Oh, no! What a horrible experience. You poor thing! Terrible! Hugs to you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't mind needles and even watch when they put them in. But my veins collapse easily so the blood donor clinics don't want me -- to much time and trouble :sm23:


You are so brave!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds like a pie I could bake too! The cranberry loaf is soooooooooooooooo good, I've been trying to behave by having only 1 small slice, but it is testing my willpower.


Can you get the recipe? I want a big slab of it right now. With cream cheese on the top of it. I have no will power.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you get the recipe? I want a big slab of it right now. With cream cheese on the top of it. I have no will power.


Can you post it here?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Reason hate needles was because at the age of 9 I got very sick my parents waited a week before taking me to the hospital I could not eat or keep fluids down. When in the hospital my veins had disappeared. The only place they could find an open vein was in my forehead . Not a good memory and after that needles and I did not get along. I would cry when I saw one. I still will cry every once in a while especially when it comes to IV's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK recipe please.

Sun that yellow thing in sky showed up and is suppose to remain for at least two days. Yeah sun even if cold sun. 

Poor guy on bridge today only one person. Yesterday so many on job. Digging trench for sewer line.Putting up wooden wall to pour concert on. Just lovely. Windows so dusty want to clean them but will just get dirty again.May be it will be warm enough when they get done to clean them one can only hope.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Reason hate needles was because at the age of 9 I got very sick my parents waited a week before taking me to the hospital I could not eat or keep fluids down. When in the hospital my veins had disappeared. The only place they could find an open vein was in my forehead . Not a good memory and after that needles and I did not get along. I would cry when I saw one. I still will cry every once in a while especially when it comes to IV's.


I am so sorry to hear that this happened to you! It would cause nightmares. Thank goodness you were ok.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> My arm is killing me from the pneumonia shot. It is very painful.


Sorry to hear that.I hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://endingthefed.com/breaking-while-everyone-are-distracted-over-the-elections-john-kerry-signs-un-gun-ban-treaty.html


How does it keep guns out of the hands of terrorists when our own government has given terrorists guns? I guess what happened in Libya slipped Kerry's mind. Every time I hear of something else this admin has done behind the backs of we the people, I'm still amazed at the nerve of the admin. Trump will be spending so much time just undoing what Obama has done.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Puppies and kitties do love their afghans! Went back to look at your pics again and love your headband and very nice afghan.


Thanks WCK. I bought yarn to make DD an afghan. She chose the colors. When they came I showed them to her and she decided she didn't like them after all and put in a request for different ones. I didn't get around to returning the first round of yarn as I thought I would use it. Anyway, I found the varigated yarn online and the green in it was a perfect match to that yarn. I had no plans per se for the afghan so just practiced stitches and turned them into panels which I sewed together to make the afghan. That's my afghan story.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's true that some people have serious reactions to vaccines. Also true for animals -- our Charlie didn't have a problem with vaccines at first, but started having serious reactions when he got to be 14, so he got no more shots after that. I think people need to make the best decisions for their circumstances.


It just seems we are being bombarded with commercials to get vaccinated. I just wonder what would happen if we get every vaccine they tell us to. It's kinda scarey.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sorry to hear that.I hope it doesn't last long.


Getting better, Solo. Thank you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You do nice work. You should post more pics of it.


Thanks CB. I'll try to remember to post pics.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a big wind storm last night; our lights flickered off and on but we were lucky not to lose power, but there were several thousand homes that did lose their power. There was a big tree branch across the driveway this morning. Winds calmed down a bit during the day today; hopefully will not start up again. This is our Thanksgiving weekend so it will be busy for many people.
> 
> My aunt from Edmonton is visiting my Victoria cousin and they are coming for turkey dinner on Mon. My cousin loves roast pork but will sacrifice for his mom and DH who are waiting for their turkey.


Happy Thanksgiving WCK. Enjoy your company and your dinner. Is this the cousin you always make the pork roast for? I'm sure he'll be just as happy with turkey leftovers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh the shiny finish is now rainbow colored. not shiny at all. You would think I would learn to read instructions first before doing something. Nay why bother when I can screw it up so easily .


Why oh why wouldn't the manufacturer make racks that could be cleaned at the same time as the oven. Isn't that the purpose of self cleaning? :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> BREAKING: New Head of UN Named… Announces Plan to Change American Communities
> 
> http://conservativetribune.com/new-head-un-change-american/?utm_source=Email&utm_medium=WCJEmail&utm_campaign=DailyBest&utm_content=2016-10-08


I have heard a number of leaders in the Islam communities say that the refugees really don't want to be forced to go to another country. They keep saying they want to go home. The UN is forcing the issue of placing them in other countries, as they obviously have a plan of their own. The UN should be speaking with the other Islam/Arab countries to take the refugees in until they are able to return to their country.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know what Joey's? All of this is right before our eyes and people still don't see it or believe it is happening.


The UN obviously isn't concerned about the Christian refugees, only the Islamic refugees. Neither is our country for that matter. We accepted thousands of Islamic refugees but only 54 Christian refugees. What's up with that? It's all part of Obama and Hillary's plan.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Reason hate needles was because at the age of 9 I got very sick my parents waited a week before taking me to the hospital I could not eat or keep fluids down. When in the hospital my veins had disappeared. The only place they could find an open vein was in my forehead . Not a good memory and after that needles and I did not get along. I would cry when I saw one. I still will cry every once in a while especially when it comes to IV's.


That is a true horror story. HUGS


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The UN obviously isn't concerned about the Christian refugees, only the Islamic refugees. Neither is our country for that matter. We accepted thousands of Islamic refugees but only 54 Christian refugees. What's up with that? It's all part of Obama and Hillary's plan.


Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Reason hate needles was because at the age of 9 I got very sick my parents waited a week before taking me to the hospital I could not eat or keep fluids down. When in the hospital my veins had disappeared. The only place they could find an open vein was in my forehead . Not a good memory and after that needles and I did not get along. I would cry when I saw one. I still will cry every once in a while especially when it comes to IV's.


That is terrible. No wonder you are afraid of needles.
:sm19:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you get the recipe? I want a big slab of it right now. With cream cheese on the top of it. I have no will power.


I'll ask Hope for her recipe - I'm sure she will share.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Reason hate needles was because at the age of 9 I got very sick my parents waited a week before taking me to the hospital I could not eat or keep fluids down. When in the hospital my veins had disappeared. The only place they could find an open vein was in my forehead . Not a good memory and after that needles and I did not get along. I would cry when I saw one. I still will cry every once in a while especially when it comes to IV's.


That's awful Yarnie :sm13: No wonder you hate needles.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK recipe please.
> 
> Sun that yellow thing in sky showed up and is suppose to remain for at least two days. Yeah sun even if cold sun.
> 
> Poor guy on bridge today only one person. Yesterday so many on job. Digging trench for sewer line.Putting up wooden wall to pour concert on. Just lovely. Windows so dusty want to clean them but will just get dirty again.May be it will be warm enough when they get done to clean them one can only hope.


No sun for us - we've had your rain for the last couple of days. Cold and wet and feels like winter. DH put the pellet stove on and Earl is curled up on a chair in front of the stove, he's a smart cat.

The bridge crew must be trying to catch up if they are working overtime. Did they Nov of what year the project would be finished?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I saw the sun, today. We had our first killing frost last night, another one tonight. We still have not turned the furnace on, will need to today. .
> 
> I have been working on a big project. Seven from our Church will be going to Haiti for a week. To help Missionaries, (my friend in Haiti) our Church supports with a Bible Conference, and then with an orphanage and general repairs in their compound. They will have buckets, filled with food and small gifts for the ones who attend the conference. I have volunteered to provide a crocheted potholder for each bucket. I will need 200. I have 80 so far, I am hoping to have 150 done by Nov 1. They want to ship them early. They will carry the rest in their luggage. If I can do 3 a day, I should make it. When I reach 100, I post a picture.


That's a lot of crochet Joey, but it must mean so much to people who have so little to receive a gift from the heart. Look forward to seeing the pics. I sas the news where Haiti was hit so hard by Matthew. Are the people in your friend's village safe?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll ask Hope for her recipe - I'm sure she will share.


You mean it is still there? Wouldn't be at my house.
Thanks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. I bought yarn to make DD an afghan. She chose the colors. When they came I showed them to her and she decided she didn't like them after all and put in a request for different ones. I didn't get around to returning the first round of yarn as I thought I would use it. Anyway, I found the varigated yarn online and the green in it was a perfect match to that yarn. I had no plans per se for the afghan so just practiced stitches and turned them into panels which I sewed together to make the afghan. That's my afghan story.


A great way to learn new stitches! Have you ever worked the crochet box stitch Solo? I love the way it looks and will have to try it out.

The website has lots of free patterns in chart form in Patterns and Tutorial tab http://www.mypicot.com


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Thanksgiving WCK. Enjoy your company and your dinner. Is this the cousin you always make the pork roast for? I'm sure he'll be just as happy with turkey leftovers.


Thanks Solo. I think I'll make a pork roast for DH and me tomorrow and then surprise him with the leftover pork to take home on Mon. I'm sure he's been quite spoiled this last week with him Mom visiting and making a lot of his favourites.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Solo. I think I'll make a pork roast for DH and me tomorrow and then surprise him with the leftover pork to take home on Mon. I'm sure he's been quite spoiled this last week with him Mom visiting and making a lot of his favourites.


You are so sweet to make pork and turkey. Happy Thanksgiving. Lord Bless you and your family. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cream cheese recipe .
http://cookyourfood1.blogspot.com/2016/07/apple-and-cream-cheese-bundt-cake-with.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My friends live in the Cap Haitian area (NE corner next to Dominican Republic). Last email, she said it was just raining. But that would mean lots of mud, and the roads are not the best.
> The hardest hit was the SW corner, the arm that extends West. That is what I have heard from the National news.


Terrible what those poor people are going thru down there. Sad.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll ask Hope for her recipe - I'm sure she will share.


Yummmmm!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A great way to learn new stitches! Have you ever worked the crochet box stitch Solo? I love the way it looks and will have to try it out.
> 
> The website has lots of free patterns in chart form in Patterns and Tutorial tab http://www.mypicot.com


o have never tried that stitch. It is so pretty. Thanks for the website. I know I'll get lost there. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm Not Ashamed This should be a good one
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/a-love-story-about-columbine/


That would be a hard movie to watch. 
I am not ashamed either. I know you are not. In this wicked world Jesus is the only answer. We have to stand up for Him for others sake so they can have Salvation like we do.It seems like in crisis people are closer to coming to Him because they know He is the only thing that can really help them.
Thanks for posting the show. I am wanting to see "God Is Not Dead 2". It was made in Little Rock We will watch it with our grands when it comes out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving WCK! Enjoy your day with the family. XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Thanksgiving WCK! Enjoy your day with the family. XX


Yes! Happy Thanksgiving, WCK!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a short message from Janie. Her brother died Saturday. Prayers for her family. She said she was doing ok. Love you Janie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a short message from Janie. Her brother died Saturday. Prayers for her family. She said she was doing ok. Love you Janie.


Janie, I am so sorry to hear that your brother has passed away. Oh, it is so hard. I am praying for him, you and your family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://americannews.com/this-three-minute-video-of-hillary-clinton-may-cost-her-the-election-spread-this-now/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://americannews.com/this-three-minute-video-of-hillary-clinton-may-cost-her-the-election-spread-this-now/


For some reason the video won't open for me.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Have you read this new article?

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/10/10/beth-moore-the-christian-women-speaking-out-about-trump-s-bad-news.html?via=newsletter&source=DDAfternoon

Peace.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Shannon123 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Have you read this new article?
> 
> ...


Way to go Shannon 123. Do you think they will understand???


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nanny's Knits said:


> Way to go Shannon 123. Do you think they will understand???


Don't know for sure. I have a friend who is the author and promoter of her series called "Wake Up Sleeping Beauty". It's all about teaching young women and girls to respect their bodies and minds and not give in to the pressure in our society to place our sexuality and looks above all else. It's Christian based and June is very involved in her church. I don't agree with all, don't go to church and have a hard time believing scripture but Trump undermines everything she is working to overcome.

http://books.google.com/books?id=lgJO28Jyv7QC&pg=PA96&lpg=PA96&dq=wake+up+sleeping+beauty+bible+study&source=bl&ots=e7UQap5ynm&sig=fDMJmdzijSOZxbY-6uYopIFU6jI&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwigmtzz-NLPAhVh7IMKHRsKBRgQ6AEIMjAJ#v=onepage&q=wake%20up%20sleeping%20beauty%20bible%20study&f=false


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is my favorite video of Beth Moore's
.http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Beth+Moore+and+the+brush&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=11ED787C828AE61F3F8511ED787C828AE61F3F85&v_t=ff-oneclick


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is my favorite video of Beth Moore's
> .http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Beth+Moore+and+the+brush&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=11ED787C828AE61F3F8511ED787C828AE61F3F85&v_t=ff-oneclick


Who are you voting for?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a short message from Janie. Her brother died Saturday. Prayers for her family. She said she was doing ok. Love you Janie.


thanks for letting us know CB. So sorry for your loss Janie. Stay strong. Sending may HUGS your way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://americannews.com/this-three-minute-video-of-hillary-clinton-may-cost-her-the-election-spread-this-now/


It's amazing that the left just doesn't care. Hillary can do anything and they will support her. Once she's elected, Hillary doesn't need them anymore - too bad they are blind to that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Have you read this new article?
> 
> ...


On the flip side you have Hillary absolutely dehumanizing the victims of her husband. Perhaps this woman should have been speaking to Hillary. No one here has condoned Trump's actions on that tape.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> On the flip side you have Hillary absolutely dehumanizing the victims of her husband. Perhaps this woman should have been speaking to Hillary. No one here has condoned Trump's actions on that tape.


Where's the proof that she "dehumanized" his "victims"? She may very well have said unkind things to or about them. Did you expect her to ask them out for dinner and a movie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Would y'all please pray for my mother ? Her oldest brother died this morning. I took her over to visit with my aunt and cousins. They are doing pretty good. Thanks friends. ♥


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would y'all please pray for my mother ? Her oldest brother died this morning. I took her over to visit with my aunt and cousins. They are doing pretty good. Thanks friends. ♥


I'm very sorry to hear this, I can relate. Good that your mother is with family now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this, I can relate. Good that your mother is with family now.


Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would y'all please pray for my mother ? Her oldest brother died this morning. I took her over to visit with my aunt and cousins. They are doing pretty good. Thanks friends. ♥


I am so sorry CB that your uncle has died. I will pray for him and for your family. Death is so hard to take.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My friends live in the Cap Haitian area (NE corner next to Dominican Republic). Last email, she said it was just raining. But that would mean lots of mud, and the roads are not the best.
> The hardest hit was the SW corner, the arm that extends West. That is what I have heard from the National news.


It seems that Haiti is constantly being hit with disasters and now another cholera outbreak and much of their food supply has also been damaged or destroyed. The DIL of a friend is from Haiti and the extended family provides direct help to the community. Personal contacts and organizations with local support networks like SOS Childrens Villages have been able to accomplish more than agencies like the Red Cross.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I'm Not Ashamed This should be a good one
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/a-love-story-about-columbine/


Even after all these years that must have been a hard movie to make and would be painful to watch. So much loss ...........


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am so sorry CB that your uncle has died. I will pray for him and for your family. Death is so hard to take.[/quote
> Thank you LL. He was 93. He was the most faithful Christian I have ever know. He was a Sunday school teacher and deacon of the church until he got down just the last few years. I think it hurt him more he couldn't go to church than being sick. I have never known anyone say a bad word against him but my mother when she said they were kids he put a frog down the back of her dress.  He is the daddy of my cousin that killed himself a few years ago I had told y'all about. They are together again at the feet of Jesus. That makes me happy to think about.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Thanksgiving WCK! Enjoy your day with the family. XX


Thanks everyone. It was so nice to see my aunt again; we had a great meal, DH played chess with cousin and then we all played a couple games of Wizard in front of the fire. It was cold overnight - we had frost out this morning but no the sun is shining again. The forecast is calling for another big storm front to come through in a couple of days which will probably mean even more power outages. This is an early start to winter storms.

I wonder how Yarnie's bridgework is coming along?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a short message from Janie. Her brother died Saturday. Prayers for her family. She said she was doing ok. Love you Janie.


Thanks for the update CB; I'm so sorry to hear about Janie's brother but glad she is doing ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is my favorite video of Beth Moore's
> .http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Beth+Moore+and+the+brush&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=11ED787C828AE61F3F8511ED787C828AE61F3F85&v_t=ff-oneclick


Thank you for introducing me to Beth Moore CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would y'all please pray for my mother ? Her oldest brother died this morning. I took her over to visit with my aunt and cousins. They are doing pretty good. Thanks friends. ♥


I'm so sorry to hear that CB; so sad for your Mom and all the family. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that CB; so sad for your Mom and all the family. Prayers for all of you.


Thanks WCK. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sorry CB that your uncle has died. I will pray for him and for your family. Death is so hard to take.[/quote
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I saw the sun, today. We had our first killing frost last night, another one tonight. We still have not turned the furnace on, will need to today. .
> 
> I have been working on a big project. Seven from our Church will be going to Haiti for a week. To help Missionaries, (my friend in Haiti) our Church supports with a Bible Conference, and then with an orphanage and general repairs in their compound. They will have buckets, filled with food and small gifts for the ones who attend the conference. I have volunteered to provide a crocheted potholder for each bucket. I will need 200. I have 80 so far, I am hoping to have 150 done by Nov 1. They want to ship them early. They will carry the rest in their luggage. If I can do 3 a day, I should make it. When I reach 100, I post a picture.


God will Bless you for what you have done Joey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why oh why wouldn't the manufacturer make racks that could be cleaned at the same time as the oven. Isn't that the purpose of self cleaning? :sm15: :sm15:


To make sure they buy new ones??? :sm22:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm Not Ashamed This should be a good one
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/a-love-story-about-columbine/


Beautiful thanks Joey


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks everyone. It was so nice to see my aunt again; we had a great meal, DH played chess with cousin and then we all played a couple games of Wizard in front of the fire. It was cold overnight - we had frost out this morning but no the sun is shining again. The forecast is calling for another big storm front to come through in a couple of days which will probably mean even more power outages. This is an early start to winter storms.
> 
> I wonder how Yarnie's bridgework is coming along?


Hey we have had two days of sun and temps in the low70's it is so wonderful.

Bridge gate oh my gosh so many men and women running around to get it done. Poured cement Monday. digging up road on other side of bridge. Today across street from us digging up neighbor's lawn.

But the funny from Husband man in charge told him they will not be done at being of Nov.
guess what we are getting for Christmas a new bridge well maybe not. this is getting to be fun w could start a lottery and everyone guess when. The winner gets to cross the bridge first. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So sad and sorry Jayne thoughts and prayers with you. 

Oh CB heat breaking what is happening to you and Jayne God Bless you both.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey we have had two days of sun and temps in the low70's it is so wonderful.
> 
> Bridge gate oh my gosh so many men and women running around to get it done. Poured cement Monday. digging up road on other side of bridge. Today across street from us digging up neighbor's lawn.
> 
> ...


After all the mess and disruption for you and your neighbours, they should have a block party for all of you when the work is finally done!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After all the mess and disruption for you and your neighbours, they should have a block party for all of you when the work is finally done!


I think there should be dancing in the street. :sm11:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> After all the mess and disruption for you and your neighbours, they should have a block party for all of you when the work is finally done!


It has been just crazy around here. I am a manic trying to get things done. GD birthday the 13 she will be 21. But the most wonderful thing about her birthday is she was born on the same day as My Mom.

God's little blessing for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It has been just crazy around here. I am a manic trying to get things done. GD birthday the 13 she will be 21. But the most wonderful thing about her birthday is she was born on the same day as My Mom.
> 
> God's little blessing for me.


I didn't know that was your mother's birthday too. My youngest son will be 39 on the 13th. What did you get your grown up DD for her special day?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that was your mother's birthday too. My youngest son will be 39 on the 13th. What did you get your grown up DD for her special day?


Oh my gosh your son was born that day too. wow.

My brother's daughter had a boy born on Dad's birthday.

God loves to give us blessings.

I got her a gift certificate from Barnes and Nobles she loves to read.

I have to say I did not do the check this year. Something a little different.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I received my Christmas gift catalog from Samaritan's Purse today. I love every bit of it. I get to buy gifts for others from it. But not the gifts you may think it is. It is sharing my gifts from God for others in the world. Animals like goats and sheep, clean water, seeds for gardens, help for sick, bibles for children, Fruit trees, hot meals for a child, feed a hungry baby for a week, and much more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If we don't sing if we don't shout if we don't lift up the name of the Lord then the rocks and the tree's will cry out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh your son was born that day too. wow.
> 
> My brother's daughter had a boy born on Dad's birthday.
> 
> ...


My SIL son was born on FIL birthday. That is the only same day B/day in our families.

Yes my boys are 2 years and 4 days apart. We always had one big birthday party with all the kids they both knew. Just 2 different cakes. My sister, son-in-law, Dil and both sons are born in Oct. Lots of friends that month too. Popular month.
I bet your GD will love Barnes and Nobles. We went to the one in Florida and could have stayed there all day. They have lots of goodies there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If we don't sing if we don't shout if we don't lift up the name of the Lord then the rocks and the tree's will cry out.


Amen Sister Girl. I don't want no trees or rocks praising My Lord. I will do it for them. :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It has been just crazy around here. I am a manic trying to get things done. GD birthday the 13 she will be 21. But the most wonderful thing about her birthday is she was born on the same day as My Mom.
> 
> God's little blessing for me.


That's a big birthday to celebrate and so much more special that she shares it with her great-grandma! Hope all of you enjoy her special day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that was your mother's birthday too. My youngest son will be 39 on the 13th. What did you get your grown up DD for her special day?


Wow - you're baby will be 39! Are you making his favourite meal to celebrate?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a big birthday to celebrate and so much more special that she shares it with her great-grandma! Hope all of you enjoy her special day.


We are going to celebrate it on Sat. as everyone is working ect . So it will be fun out to eat the whole works.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh your son was born that day too. wow.
> 
> My brother's daughter had a boy born on Dad's birthday.
> 
> ...


Books are such a wonderful gift. DH picked up a copy of Jeffrey Archer's latest book in the Clifton chronicles, but I will have to wait to start reading it until all my quarter end jobs are done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - you're baby will be 39! Are you making his favourite meal to celebrate?


Yes he is getting old. I don't know what he would like but cake. Chocolate cake.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I received my Christmas gift catalog from Samaritan's Purse today. I love every bit of it. I get to buy gifts for others from it. But not the gifts you may think it is. It is sharing my gifts from God for others in the world. Animals like goats and sheep, clean water, seeds for gardens, help for sick, bibles for children, Fruit trees, hot meals for a child, feed a hungry baby for a week, and much more.


❤ We stopped giving family gits a few years ago too, when the kids all got older. All of us are blessed with so much and there are so many others that have almost nothing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My SIL son was born on FIL birthday. That is the only same day B/day in our families.
> 
> Yes my boys are 2 years and 4 days apart. We always had one big birthday party with all the kids they both knew. Just 2 different cakes. My sister, son-in-law, Dil and both sons are born in Oct. Lots of friends that month too. Popular month.
> I bet your GD will love Barnes and Nobles. We went to the one in Florida and could have stayed there all day. They have lots of goodies there.


Oct is a busy month for you; in our families it is Jan and 6 weeks from end of June to mid Aug.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I received my Christmas gift catalog from Samaritan's Purse today. I love every bit of it. I get to buy gifts for others from it. But not the gifts you may think it is. It is sharing my gifts from God for others in the world. Animals like goats and sheep, clean water, seeds for gardens, help for sick, bibles for children, Fruit trees, hot meals for a child, feed a hungry baby for a week, and much more.


That is a wonderful thing to do for others.We take for granted of how we are blessed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Books are such a wonderful gift. DH picked up a copy of Jeffrey Archer's latest book in the Clifton chronicles, but I will have to wait to start reading it until all my quarter end jobs are done.


Have never read any of his books. I must check into it. yuck if the quarter end jobs are what I think they are yuck :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My SIL son was born on FIL birthday. That is the only same day B/day in our families.
> 
> Yes my boys are 2 years and 4 days apart. We always had one big birthday party with all the kids they both knew. Just 2 different cakes. My sister, son-in-law, Dil and both sons are born in Oct. Lots of friends that month too. Popular month.
> I bet your GD will love Barnes and Nobles. We went to the one in Florida and could have stayed there all day. They have lots of goodies there.


Hey my son's were born two years and two days apart. Life is good


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he is getting old. I don't know what he would like but cake. Chocolate cake.


Chocolate cake sounds good, but you will have to protect the cake from Chewy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey my son's were born two years and two days apart. Life is good


DH and I have birthdays 2 days apart


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have never read any of his books. I must check into it. yuck if the quarter end jobs are what I think they are yuck :sm16:


Ken Follett has also written some very interesting books


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You do know it is not easy being old. Some of us old timers are just getting use to those young whipper shappers running around telling us what to think. Why the other day I snap my whip and hurt my toe, try as I might to whop my little whipper snapper in the back side. But did have to laugh when I saw the back side of her. Told neighbor she must be sitting around as that is how round she was on the backside. He said that is because she sits around in the round and she needs a good cushion to keep it all in place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH and I have birthdays 2 days apart


Oh that is special for the both of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH and I have birthdays 2 days apart


That is nice but so close to Christmas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ken Follett has also written some very interesting books


What kind of stories does he write.

I have been reading a book " I can lie if I want to " by lairy B Lair. Sure is a big book there is a series out by her . I will have to read them all quite interesting from one story to the next.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know it is not easy being old. Some of us old timers are just getting use to those young whipper shappers running around telling us what to think. Why the other day I snap my whip and hurt my toe, try as I might to whop my little whipper snapper in the back side. But did have to laugh when I saw the back side of her. Told neighbor she must be sitting around as that is how round she was on the backside. He said that is because she sits around in the round and she needs a good cushion to keep it all in place.


 :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is nice but so close to Christmas.


I would think they would like it so close to Christmas you can have to gift giving days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know it is not easy being old. Some of us old timers are just getting use to those young whipper shappers running around telling us what to think. Why the other day I snap my whip and hurt my toe, try as I might to whop my little whipper snapper in the back side. But did have to laugh when I saw the back side of her. Told neighbor she must be sitting around as that is how round she was on the backside. He said that is because she sits around in the round and she needs a good cushion to keep it all in place.


Now that would be a sight to see -- Yarnie cracking her whip :sm23: :sm11:

There seem to be a few people around here who think they know everything :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is nice but so close to Christmas.


We get most of our celebrating done at once


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that would be a sight to see -- Yarnie cracking her whip :sm23: :sm11:
> 
> There seem to be a few people around here who think they know everything :sm16:


Yes it seems to be more of that going around. It's a rare form of illness cause by under active brain. No cure for it yet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What kind of stories does he write.
> 
> I have been reading a book " I can lie if I want to " by lairy B Lair. Sure is a big book there is a series out by her . I will have to read them all quite interesting from one story to the next.


No shortage of lies and liars lately! Speaking of a long list of lies, I was reading about the latest wiki leaks

He writes a thrillers and intrigue but does a lot of historical research. One of the most interesting was the Pillars of the Earth series - it starts in the 12th century and has so much detail about what life in Britain during that time was like, the 2nd book in the series takes place 2 centuries later and the 3rd book brings us up to the time of Queen Eliz I


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would y'all please pray for my mother ? Her oldest brother died this morning. I took her over to visit with my aunt and cousins. They are doing pretty good. Thanks friends. ♥


So sorry to hear this CB. Sending strength to you and your family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think there should be dancing in the street. :sm11:


But, they built a dance floor on the bridge. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Books are such a wonderful gift. DH picked up a copy of Jeffrey Archer's latest book in the Clifton chronicles, but I will have to wait to start reading it until all my quarter end jobs are done.


I'm reading that series also, I have the 3rd book yet to read. I also enjoyed Archer's other series.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Ken Follett has also written some very interesting books


I like him also. WCK, we seem to have the same taste in authors. Jack Higgins is another author I enjoy reading.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So I am seeing a lot of women who are Nabal's in the world. One of them is so familiar you do not have to even guess her name.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is cute!
> 
> http://conservativevideos.com/watch-mini-trump-look-like-steals-show-trumps-heart/


Saw that to Joey it was so sweet. What a cutie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But, they built a dance floor on the bridge. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Yes they did but now it is cement. Well it was wet cement as today it rained what else is new. What am I going to do when the bridge is finish.

Freeze warnings tonight and cold wind from the north. Gees why can't the weather men be wrong about this weather. I mean really they get this right rain. :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I like him also. WCK, we seem to have the same taste in authors. Jack Higgins is another author I enjoy reading.


I like him too. I think our bookshelves have a lot of the same titles! Have you read Frederick Forsyth? His best known is probably Day of the Jackal, but The Dogs of War and Devil's Alternative are both great books.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So I am seeing a lot of women who are Nabal's in the world. One of them is so familiar you do not have to even guess her name.


You're right again Yarnie, a lot of foolish, self centred people who believe they are the know-it-alls and have all the answers :sm16:

One name comes to the top of the list without having to think about it all


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes they did but now it is cement. Well it was wet cement as today it rained what else is new. What am I going to do when the bridge is finish.
> 
> Freeze warnings tonight and cold wind from the north. Gees why can't the weather men be wrong about this weather. I mean really they get this right rain. :sm05:


The forecast is calling for a big wind and rain storm blowing in tonight and warning to be prepared for power outages. Hopefully they are wrong for both of us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The forecast is calling for a big wind and rain storm blowing in tonight and warning to be prepared for power outages. Hopefully they are wrong for both of us.


Oh do hope it doesn't happen for you. A bit of cold and no high winds I can handle. But we are not as bad as you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just four more weeks and this mess will be done. I am getting sick of the drama. 

Tried of doing and seeing cat dance.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The newest email scam --- Warren Buffet wants to donate money to me and my community! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The newest email scam --- Warren Buffet wants to donate money to me and my community! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm05: 
I am getting off for the night. One more email.
http://hellochristian.com/4775-franklin-graham-trumps-comments-might-be-crude-but-obama-and-hillarys-progressive-agenda-is-godless
Sweet dreams!♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I like him too. I think our bookshelves have a lot of the same titles! Have you read Frederick Forsyth? His best known is probably Day of the Jackal, but The Dogs of War and Devil's Alternative are both great books.


Yes, I've read his books also.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, I've read his books also.


His books are so great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Except for Netflix, which we don't have, I admit guilt


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh do hope it doesn't happen for you. A bit of cold and no high winds I can handle. But we are not as bad as you.


It was cold and rainy, but we avoided the heavy winds and didn't lose our power :sm24: How did your day turn out?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too . I don't have Netflix either but love the Hallmark channel and Lifetime. I am guilty too. 


west coast kitty said:


> Except for Netflix, which we don't have, I admit guilt


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too . I don't have Netflix either but love the Hallmark channel and Lifetime. I am guilty too.


How was your day CB? Have family started to arrive for your uncle's funeral?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB? Have family started to arrive for your uncle's funeral?


I had to take my mother to the dr today for check up. Then came home to get ready for visitation at the funeral home tonight. Lots of people were there. I got to see all of my cousins. They don't live to far away but I never get to see all of them at once unless it is a funeral. Some of the church people I grew up with were there. My pastor we had the first 10 years of our marriage will be doing the service tomorrow.My cousin had made a video of my family. It was neat to see pictures of them I had never seen before. Do you do that in Canada? It is a big thing to do here . It will be played before the service too. My sister got here at 5:00 so I got to see her too. Thanks for asking WCK. Seems like everyone is doing ok for now. I found out my uncle was a Marine in WW2 I thought he was in the Army.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had to take my mother to the dr today for check up. Then came home to get ready for visitation at the funeral home tonight. Lots of people were there. I got to see all of my cousins. They don't live to far away but I never get to see all of them at once unless it is a funeral. Some of the church people I grew up with were there. My pastor we had the first 10 years of our marriage will be doing the service tomorrow.My cousin had made a video of my family. It was neat to see pictures of them I had never seen before. Do you do that in Canada? It is a big thing to do here . It will be played before the service too. My sister got here at 5:00 so I got to see her too. Thanks for asking WCK. Seems like everyone is doing ok for now. I found out my uncle was a Marine in WW2 I thought he was in the Army.


I'm glad you were able to spend time with family and friends and share memories; lately it seems the only time most of the family gets together is for funerals or weddings. Celebrations of Life or funeral receptions here often include videos or photo displays. We had a very nice video of my brother's life, I watched it quite often the first few years after he died - but not so much the last couple of years.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you were able to spend time with family and friends and share memories; lately it seems the only time most of the family gets together is for funerals or weddings. Celebrations of Life or funeral receptions here often include videos or photo displays. We had a very nice video of my brother's life, I watched it quite often the first few years after he died - but not so much the last couple of years.


I thought you may do the same thing in Canada. It is happy and sad at the same time to watch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was cold and rainy, but we avoided the heavy winds and didn't lose our power :sm24: How did your day turn out?


nice just cloudy today and colder but not that cold. Went to tell man we were bringing RV in for storage. Then lunch in that town and check out meat market there. Then home and did some knitting on shawl for now only have to use one color but will be picking up next color soon .

Boy am I tired watching those bridge men wears me out. One had a broom the other had a saw and one was who knows what and that was just looking out the window for a few seconds. I shouldn't make fun of them as sure they are doing what they are suppose too. Plus Hubby update really do not need to look out window. Just wanted to peek at my Pampas grass. It is really lush this year must be all the rain we have had.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this movie?
http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=One+flew+over+the+cuckoo+nest&v_t=aolmail-aolmail
Seems like it has been running again lately. :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> nice just cloudy today and colder but not that cold. Went to tell man we were bringing RV in for storage. Then lunch in that town and check out meat market there. Then home and did some knitting on shawl for now only have to use one color but will be picking up next color soon .
> 
> Boy am I tired watching those bridge men wears me out. One had a broom the other had a saw and one was who knows what and that was just looking out the window for a few seconds. I shouldn't make fun of them as sure they are doing what they are suppose too. Plus Hubby update really do not need to look out window. Just wanted to peek at my Pampas grass. It is really lush this year must be all the rain we have had.


I put the turkey carcass in the crock pot tonight and will make soup tomorrow. Cold, wet days need soup.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this movie?
> http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=One+flew+over+the+cuckoo+nest&v_t=aolmail-aolmail
> Seems like it has been running again lately. :sm16: :sm06:


I know what you mean :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this movie?
> http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=One+flew+over+the+cuckoo+nest&v_t=aolmail-aolmail
> Seems like it has been running again lately. :sm16: :sm06:


But it is more then one now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I put the turkey carcass in the crock pot tonight and will make soup tomorrow. Cold, wet days need soup.


Oh yummy. What else will you put in the soup? The turkey broth is so much better than chicken I think.It cooled down to 66 today. It felt nice but we are so dry. We are under a burn band until it rains. I have already had soup two times this week. We love soup in cold weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But it is more then one now.


Yes it is playing over and over. I am getting tired of it playing too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to bed. Love y'all. Thanks for the prayers for my family. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I put the turkey carcass in the crock pot tonight and will make soup tomorrow. Cold, wet days need soup.


Oh yum it is soup time.

Bought a smoke chicken breast to shed up and use in Mexican dish or casserole or Tacos . Just not sure yet what I will use it for.

Seem trouble brewing in the middle east. Our navy ship bomb radar equipment in Yemen as they sent rockets near the ship. Things are heating up in that region and do not like what is happening.

Iran supports Yemen you know that country where Clinton did the peace talks with and Kerry and Obama paid money out to them and remove sanctions from. Wow that was a good move. Iran has not stop doing anything it said it would.

The last three months of Obama's term may be not as he wish with the red line. It is moving out inch by inch.

Also more fall out from Obama Care, now states are pulling out to. To much money going out and more money tack on and least service provided. Know why did they not think of that. Nancy the you have to pass it before you read it lady must be so happy about that . What a nut job she is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to bed. Love y'all. Thanks for the prayers for my family. ♥


Nite I am off to God Bless and prayers for tomorrow. God be with you and thee family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had to take my mother to the dr today for check up. Then came home to get ready for visitation at the funeral home tonight. Lots of people were there. I got to see all of my cousins. They don't live to far away but I never get to see all of them at once unless it is a funeral. Some of the church people I grew up with were there. My pastor we had the first 10 years of our marriage will be doing the service tomorrow.My cousin had made a video of my family. It was neat to see pictures of them I had never seen before. Do you do that in Canada? It is a big thing to do here . It will be played before the service too. My sister got here at 5:00 so I got to see her too. Thanks for asking WCK. Seems like everyone is doing ok for now. I found out my uncle was a Marine in WW2 I thought he was in the Army.


Sounds like you had a healing time with family, CB. Glad you could see them. Marines had a very difficult job in WWII. You must be proud of him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A good friend passed away yesterday, from cancer. Our children were about the same age. She was a faithful Sunday school teacher of the early elementary grades. She will be missed. God took her home as her work on earth was done.


I am saddened to hear this, Joey. I will pray for her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am sorry you are grieving for your friend Joey. She will be missed but as you said her work on Earth is done. Now thru Eternity there will be no more tears or hurts. XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A good friend passed away yesterday, from cancer. Our children were about the same age. She was a faithful Sunday school teacher of the early elementary grades. She will be missed. God took her home as her work on earth was done.


She bless the earth with her present and many learned of her love for Christ. Now she is where she receives her reward and love.

I know she will be miss by you Joey and all the lives she touch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Except for Netflix, which we don't have, I admit guilt


Just one more row or wait until I finish the row is my favorite to tell the dogs when they are pestering me.

Sorry, I don't understand just one more piece of chocolate. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I eat chocolate until it is gone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yum it is soup time.
> 
> Bought a smoke chicken breast to shed up and use in Mexican dish or casserole or Tacos . Just not sure yet what I will use it for.
> 
> ...


I doubt Obama will do anything to harm his Iran deal. He is so proud of it. I also wouldn't be surprised if Iran military wasn't behind the sending of rockets over our ship. Iran also sent two ships into that area. They sure are testing Obama. Obama will prove once again how weak he is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Dh finally got his chair! PTL .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This what is going on while everyone has their eyes on the election.
http://abcnews.com.co/obama-executive-order-bans-pledge-of-allegiance-in-schools/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yum it is soup time.
> 
> Bought a smoke chicken breast to shed up and use in Mexican dish or casserole or Tacos . Just not sure yet what I will use it for.
> 
> ...


I think the nuclear treaty with Iran has made them more confident that they can get away with aggression. The whole region is much less stable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My computer blocked it "harmful website."


Thanks Joeys but it had already been an hour. I deleted off my facebook page. I am glad it wasn't true maybe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> A good friend passed away yesterday, from cancer. Our children were about the same age. She was a faithful Sunday school teacher of the early elementary grades. She will be missed. God took her home as her work on earth was done.


I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend Joey; you will miss her until you meet again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I doubt Obama will do anything to harm his Iran deal. He is so proud of it. I also wouldn't be surprised if Iran military wasn't behind the sending of rockets over our ship. Iran also sent two ships into that area. They sure are testing Obama. Obama will prove once again how weak he is.


Iran pretty much got what it wanted, including that huge cash payout. Not only are the using Yemen to meet their objectives, they are attacking Iraq which also puts NATO and other alliance forces at risk. They've also continued to crack down on dissidents in their own country, including those with dual citizenship. A visiting female Canadian professor was held in solitary detention for 3 months without specific charges.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh finally got his chair! PTL .


That's wonderful news CB! I'm so happy for both of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh and our President is sending 500 troop's into Iraq now to help their army receive training. My gosh He announce and removed our troops from the region and left it unstable and now he is sending 500 men back. What is wrong with this picture. Let the games begin. And some are so worried about Clinton and the election my gosh she will shot herself in the foot as soon as she moves into the White House. She is to worried about her rep. and how she is going to two face this whole country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh good news new wheels are nice Considering how long he waited to get them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This area doesn't usually get thunder storms but last night and early this morning were exceptions -- big bolts of lightening that lit up the sky and thunder following quickly behind and rattling the windows. There's been a lot of rain, but so far the wind hasn't been extreme but the forecast is for the worst to come tomorrow. Vancouver on the mainland has been hit much harder than we have, several houses had trees fall on them and quite a few power outages. We only had a short power blip, but it has caused problems with the electric gate and some of the electronics.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I keep humming that song can not remember the name. Send in the Clowns well maybe there here.

I want to announce the fat lady is singing and on the second line only 10 more to go. 

Rome is burning and there is no water to douse the flames.

In other words who is watching the ship as it sinks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This area doesn't usually get thunder storms but last night and early this morning were exceptions -- big bolts of lightening that lit up the sky and thunder following quickly behind and rattling the windows. There's been a lot of rain, but so far the wind hasn't been extreme but the forecast is for the worst to come tomorrow. Vancouver on the mainland has been hit much harder than we have, several houses had trees fall on them and quite a few power outages. We only had a short power blip, but it has caused problems with the electric gate and some of the electronics.


Saw on the news east coast Washington and Oregon where having really bad storms and high winds .So it must be up the coast to your area too.

Do take care it does not look good at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I brought some wonderful smoke hand cut bacon from man who smoke it oh my gosh so very good. Going to use a bit of it in home made Butternut squash soup. It is like the Canadian bacon I had when visiting Canada. It is so good made bacon lettuce tomatoes sandwich tonight with it.

WCK you are so lucky to have such good yummy bacon


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well have spread my happy thoughts am off to bed.

LL how are you doing? when are you leaving for vacation?

Hope today was o.k. with what you had to face CB.

Joey , saw your pot holders how you are blessing others. 

Solo , the USA in one word " Nuts" 

Ah WCK stay safe tomorrow . 

God bless all am off to bed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I keep humming that song can not remember the name. Send in the Clowns well maybe there here.
> 
> I want to announce the fat lady is singing and on the second line only 10 more to go.
> 
> ...


It's hard to believe how this election has become so polarized Yarnie; I worry that many people won't be able to get past the divisions no matter who wins. I don't like either of your candidates. Trump's comments were crude, vulgar, and completely inappropriate. But I think it's also hypocritical of those who continue to make the comments a campaign issue while condoning, excusing and even applauding similar language and actions in politicians, musicians, actors, and other public figures. There are so many important issues facing the USA and world in general that aren't being addressed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I brought some wonderful smoke hand cut bacon from man who smoke it oh my gosh so very good. Going to use a bit of it in home made Butternut squash soup. It is like the Canadian bacon I had when visiting Canada. It is so good made bacon lettuce tomatoes sandwich tonight with it.
> 
> WCK you are so lucky to have such good yummy bacon


Canadian back bacon is yummy! Your butternut squash soup sounds yummy too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's hard to believe how this election has become so polarized Yarnie; I worry that many people won't be able to get past the divisions no matter who wins. I don't like either of your candidates. Trump's comments were crude, vulgar, and completely inappropriate. But I think it's also hypocritical of those who continue to make the comments a campaign issue while condoning, excusing and even applauding similar language and actions in politicians, musicians, actors, and other public figures. There are so many important issues facing the USA and world in general that aren't being addressed.


I so agree with you we have let our government have a pass on what they are doing to us the people it is not just these two want a be running for President. Our government is not of the people for the people and by the people . It I a me me government, from the bottom up.

There are no honest people who will ran for the office of president. They can't get pass the two party's that run this country who are funded by special interest. They are not for any person in this country except their party. They have made it a career to be elect over and over again. Most are not even in the places they were elected to represent. They are all out there every day praising them selves before the people. They serve only themselves and their pride.

As to the two running for President one is so into being a lair I wonder if she wins what she will really do to this country. The other is a blow hard and worried more about being a victim . My gosh what a mess they are causing. The ones who will pay for this are the people of this country and neither give a hoot about us.

Sorry about going on and on. But this is what I see and my opinion . Others will not agree I know . I had to chose between the least of two evils and I do mean evil. I just pray that God will up hold this nation, but even that I fear will not happen as so many have turn away from faith in God. We are not a nation any more we are a nation of if it feels good to me then I am right. I see this more so on the left, attacks are unheard of to the point that the people who do not agree are call names and vilified they are afraid now to speak up. Just like most are afraid to say they are Christians.

God said in his word we are to honor his chose of whom he puts on the Throne as it is his chose not the people's as one thinks. Well I have broken those words time and time again. I will do it again as I see nothing but evil in these two people .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to add that on the left I have gotten to know three on there that have let the left or right go and we get along. 

I have also been introduce to a few with mouths that are full of flames and get even is only what they want to prove they are smart, or in their own world they perceive makes them look that way. One even loves to attack her own.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK I hope your bad weather is gone today. 
We had our rain yesterday but is pretty today.
Yarnie I want some of your soup.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh finally got his chair! PTL .


Finally!!! Good news CB. Don't let DH go crazy doing wheelies around the neighborhood.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This what is going on while everyone has their eyes on the election.
> http://abcnews.com.co/obama-executive-order-bans-pledge-of-allegiance-in-schools/


Obama's decision is based on his personal view. Just another instance where he shows his hatred of America. Absolutely ridiculous reasons from those interviewed to support Obama's executive order. They certainly make it clear that they are the deplorables.

We were given the choice whether or not to recite the Pledge in school, but we we were required to stand and face the flag regardless.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have finished 100 potholders. pictures on http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428352-1.html#9760253


Way to go Joey. Your work will be appreciated.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think the nuclear treaty with Iran has made them more confident that they can get away with aggression. The whole region is much less stable.


You are right. Obama will do anything to keep the agreement, which means Iran will get away with this kind of behavior.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> This area doesn't usually get thunder storms but last night and early this morning were exceptions -- big bolts of lightening that lit up the sky and thunder following quickly behind and rattling the windows. There's been a lot of rain, but so far the wind hasn't been extreme but the forecast is for the worst to come tomorrow. Vancouver on the mainland has been hit much harder than we have, several houses had trees fall on them and quite a few power outages. We only had a short power blip, but it has caused problems with the electric gate and some of the electronics.


Stay safe WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.webdaily.com/2016/10/14/hillary-loses-it-after-finding-bible-in-limo/
Read the comments.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.webdaily.com/2016/10/14/hillary-loses-it-after-finding-bible-in-limo/
> Read the comments.


She is the worst. Our country is in trouble with both of them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are right. Obama will do anything to keep the agreement, which means Iran will get away with this kind of behavior.


 :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I could not vote for her. After seeing all that she has done. Her book they were poor but bought a huge house. Guess what from book I read by her secret service assign to her. They rented out their garage to the secret service and charged it to government. There was a lot more in this book about what she has done and can not justify any of what she did or has done. What difference does it make when at hearings for Bengazie (sorry spelling). A lot to the families who lost their sons, husbands and child . Video blaming , for lying about emails and did anyone notice the FBI director said he use to be a republican in response to a question. What change his mind. She and her staff have belittle everyone Even Obama when he was running for President against her. 
Trump I have problems with too what he does and says. He goes off about anyone who disagrees with him or will say anything when he does not agree with
Trump well what can I say we will have to wait and see if he is elected. But of the two Clinton by far has a history that is not good and what she has done to get where she.

Do you know that Obama is leaving this country with a deficit more then any president going back to the depression. What a mess he has left this country . What one man has done, and what Clinton can do. My gosh her staff even email nasty remarks about Obama during her last run for the white house.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am now done complaining, bet you all are glad.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I could not vote for her. After seeing all that she has done. Her book they were poor but bought a huge house. Guess what from book I read by her secret service assign to her. They rented out their garage to the secret service and charged it to government. There was a lot more in this book about what she has done and can not justify any of what she did or has done. What difference does it make when at hearings for Bengazie (sorry spelling). A lot to the families who lost their sons, husbands and child . Video blaming , for lying about emails and did anyone notice the FBI director said he use to be a republican in response to a question. What change his mind. She and her staff have belittle everyone Even Obama when he was running for President against her.
> Trump I have problems with too what he does and says. He goes off about anyone who disagrees with him or will say anything when he does not agree with
> Trump well what can I say we will have to wait and see if he is elected. But of the two Clinton by far has a history that is not good and what she has done to get where she.
> 
> Do you know that Obama is leaving this country with a deficit more then any president going back to the depression. What a mess he has left this country . What one man has done, and what Clinton can do. My gosh her staff even email nasty remarks about Obama during her last run for the white house.


We need another person to run for President.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am now done complaining, bet you all are glad.


No you said it like it is. Either way we need to fall on our knees and pray for this country. God is the only one that can change it around now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No you said it like it is. Either way we need to fall on our knees and pray for this country. God is the only one that can change it around now.


CB - never truer words spoken. What you wrote is the absolute truth. We al need to pray and pray and pray hard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/gina.adams.330/posts/10207263411407943


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie we are having bridge problems in AR. any advice?
http://wvasfm.org/post/watch-arkansas-tries-blow-bridge-bridge-doesnt-cooperate


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie we are having bridge problems in AR. any advice?
> http://wvasfm.org/post/watch-arkansas-tries-blow-bridge-bridge-doesnt-cooperate


Oh my what can I say now that was a bridge worth keeping why did they even start it if the bridge was strong to begin with. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I so agree with you we have let our government have a pass on what they are doing to us the people it is not just these two want a be running for President. Our government is not of the people for the people and by the people . It I a me me government, from the bottom up.
> 
> There are no honest people who will ran for the office of president. They can't get pass the two party's that run this country who are funded by special interest. They are not for any person in this country except their party. They have made it a career to be elect over and over again. Most are not even in the places they were elected to represent. They are all out there every day praising them selves before the people. They serve only themselves and their pride.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Yarnie, but it's not just your country -- we have plenty of examples here too :sm13: And from what I read, the same is true in most other countries. It's not just the politicians though, many citizens don't take responsibility to be informed about issues and don't accept accountability for their actions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my what can I say now that was a bridge worth keeping why did they even start it if the bridge was strong to begin with. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


They blew it up today. It must have been better than they thought it was. Progress is not as smart as it thinks it is. It was a neat bridge from N Little Rock to Little Rock. Now the freeway will be a big pain with all the traffic. It already takes forever to get thru.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I would like to add that on the left I have gotten to know three on there that have let the left or right go and we get along.
> 
> I have also been introduce to a few with mouths that are full of flames and get even is only what they want to prove they are smart, or in their own world they perceive makes them look that way. One even loves to attack her own.


You're right again!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I hope your bad weather is gone today.
> We had our rain yesterday but is pretty today.
> Yarnie I want some of your soup.


Still stormy today, but should be better tomorrow. We finished our turkey soup tonight. How was the squash soup Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.webdaily.com/2016/10/14/hillary-loses-it-after-finding-bible-in-limo/
> Read the comments.


Is that from the book that Yarnie was reading?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/gina.adams.330/posts/10207263411407943


C S Lewis was a wise man


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is that from the book that Yarnie was reading?


I don't know. I wondered the same thing. So much is coming out all over the place now. Roseanne Barr is telling that Hillary got her show canceled because of Paula Jones being on her show. Now I read a story where Tom Hanks the movie star is not voting for Hillary either. I was surprised because I know he is a liberal. Things are flipping and flopping all over the place.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie we are having bridge problems in AR. any advice?
> http://wvasfm.org/post/watch-arkansas-tries-blow-bridge-bridge-doesnt-cooperate


Where does traffic go during the 6 months to build a new bridge?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Where does traffic go during the 6 months to build a new bridge?


Way around on another bridge. It will be a mess. We will see if it will be 6 months like Yarnie bridge. We will see.If they couldn't blow it up I am not sure they will be able to build it in 6 months you think?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They blew it up today. It must have been better than they thought it was. Progress is not as smart as it thinks it is. It was a neat bridge from N Little Rock to Little Rock. Now the freeway will be a big pain with all the traffic. It already takes forever to get thru.


Sounds like here CB you are in for a mess for a long time. Unless they are sharper then up here you will be seeing it get worst. Right you are about traffic will get worst. I am not looking forward to it at all.

there will be more problems with people trying to cross on the side walk to get to other side as they went above speed limit before. There is a nice area on the other side with small pond and benchs. Lots of people walk their dogs over there and people love to walk there. But it had gotten to dangerous to even try to get over there. Some people just drive over there now and park on side of road.

But I am having fun watching those I am going to go fast people as the road has holes again and deeper then before. When I look out window or in yarn fun to watch those front ends go up and down. Nasty yes but bet next time they will go through it slow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My son just found the dogs. They were in the back 40. Praise the Lord and thank you for being with me while I was greiving for them. Praise the Lord Jesus for hearing our cries . Chewy is wild and stinks like death. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son just found the dogs. They were in the back 40. Praise the Lord and thank you for being with me while I was greiving for them. Praise the Lord Jesus for hearing our cries . Chewy is wild and stinks like death. lol


YEAH!!! They are probably hungry and tired as well as stinky. So glad they are safely home again❤


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son just found the dogs. They were in the back 40. Praise the Lord and thank you for being with me while I was greiving for them. Praise the Lord Jesus for hearing our cries . Chewy is wild and stinks like death. lol


Oh I knew it just knew it and praise God for keeping them safe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I knew it just knew it and praise God for keeping them safe.


I didn't believe it yesterday . I started believing today. Tonight I called him and I thought I heard him so we went out looking for them. When son came to the workshop they came out of the woods. Thank You Lord for hearing out prayers ! I just had to make my faith raise up and there they were.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like here CB you are in for a mess for a long time. Unless they are sharper then up here you will be seeing it get worst. Right you are about traffic will get worst. I am not looking forward to it at all.
> 
> there will be more problems with people trying to cross on the side walk to get to other side as they went above speed limit before. There is a nice area on the other side with small pond and benchs. Lots of people walk their dogs over there and people love to walk there. But it had gotten to dangerous to even try to get over there. Some people just drive over there now and park on side of road.
> 
> But I am having fun watching those I am going to go fast people as the road has holes again and deeper then before. When I look out window or in yarn fun to watch those front ends go up and down. Nasty yes but bet next time they will go through it slow.


Shops doing front end alignments must be hoping the bridge is never finished :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Shops doing front end alignments must be hoping the bridge is never finished :sm23:


Yes they have to be very busy. I mean if you could see them bottoming out. Drivers not looking happy that is for sure. But at least they learn to slow down next time. Well some do some never learn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off now so we can give him a bath an then good supper.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off now so we can give him a bath an then good supper.


Hug him for me and now you can get a good nights sleep. Tell him no more adventures for a long time with his buddy Otis .

Nite now. God Bless


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off now so we can give him a bath an then good supper.


You'll sleep better tonight!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Still stormy today, but should be better tomorrow. We finished our turkey soup tonight. How was the squash soup Yarnie?


Oh soup good night for it and Turkey soup yes.

Have not made squash soup yet.

Went out for supper to GD's birthday party at Nitty Gritty they specialize in birthday's. We all laugh so hard. My two boys had me in tears I was laughing so hard. Told youngest son when he had his back to me my you are losing weight, you rear end is smaller. He reply wow your looking at my butt not good mom. Then I said hey I was the first person to see your butt. Oh my gosh it got worst from there. Oldest went off on me about being old and it just kept getting worst. Granddaughter was laughing so were in laws and other DIL. It was joyful and pictures oh my gosh one of hubby and face he made cracking us all up. It was good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh soup good night for it and Turkey soup yes.
> 
> Have not made squash soup yet.
> 
> Went out for supper to GD's birthday party at Nitty Gritty they specialize in birthday's. We all laugh so hard. My two boys had me in tears I was laughing so hard. Told youngest son when he had his back to me my you are losing weight, you rear end is smaller. He reply wow your looking at my butt not good mom. Then I said hey I was the first person to see your butt. Oh my gosh it got worst from there. Oldest went off on me about being old and it just kept getting worst. Granddaughter was laughing so were in laws and other DIL. It was joyful and pictures oh my gosh one of hubby and face he made cracking us all up. It was good.


What a great way to celebrate GD's birthday! Sounds like your boys inherited your sense of humour too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a great way to celebrate GD's birthday! Sounds like your boys inherited your sense of humour too.


Wonder sometimes if that is a good thing. Nay they get it from their dad too. It is nice just to sit and enjoy each others company and laugh till it hurts. I miss not having them home when they were younger. Now just happy to see them once in a while and have the joy of it all. They are both wonderful husbands and good fathers and always supportive of us elderly crippled gray headed and carrying parents yes that is what they call us. That and having to supply us with depend panties. I never get tired of them and what they say I mean I know they are joking and I always get them back and laughter we know how to do that very well.

Can you tell I am proud of them and enjoy them even more now that they are growing up into gentlemen , and I do mean gentle men.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Power is flickering so I'm going to call it a night too. God Bless Yarnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting off WCK it is after 12 and have to get some sleep. 

God Bless glad you are o.k. and storm has pass. Just heard thunder outside just now so am off.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie we are having bridge problems in AR. any advice?
> http://wvasfm.org/post/watch-arkansas-tries-blow-bridge-bridge-doesnt-cooperate


That is funny. I would suggest that Yarnie recommend her bridge crew, but who knows when they will be finished with this project. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son just found the dogs. They were in the back 40. Praise the Lord and thank you for being with me while I was greiving for them. Praise the Lord Jesus for hearing our cries . Chewy is wild and stinks like death. lol


So glad to hear that your son found those bad boys. Smells like a bath is in order for Mr. Chewy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off now so we can give him a bath an then good supper.


When Cooper decided to go exploring - she found a hole in the fence - her punishment was putting her on a long leash for a week. She lost her backyard freedom. She hasn't been so inquisitive since.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lovely maples.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Have been preparing for an estate sale( my son's)and it took place the last few days. Never dreamed I would have done in my lifetime.
Down pours all day. hope to be able to chat more in the near future. TL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off now so we can give him a bath an then good supper.


How are the adventurous twosome today CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder sometimes if that is a good thing. Nay they get it from their dad too. It is nice just to sit and enjoy each others company and laugh till it hurts. I miss not having them home when they were younger. Now just happy to see them once in a while and have the joy of it all. They are both wonderful husbands and good fathers and always supportive of us elderly crippled gray headed and carrying parents yes that is what they call us. That and having to supply us with depend panties. I never get tired of them and what they say I mean I know they are joking and I always get them back and laughter we know how to do that very well.
> 
> Can you tell I am proud of them and enjoy them even more now that they are growing up into gentlemen , and I do mean gentle men.


 :sm24: So you should be Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> When Cooper decided to go exploring - she found a hole in the fence - her punishment was putting her on a long leash for a week. She lost her backyard freedom. She hasn't been so inquisitive since.


I'm glad the other 2 didn't play follow the leader


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have Indian summer. Almost 70' and the sun is shinning. Then rain tomorrow and temps going down later in the week. The maples are beautiful but the rain will take the leaves soon. I took the picture last Sunday. Today it is bright yellow. These maples we planted after we built our house.


Beautiful photo Joey


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Have been preparing for an estate sale( my son's)and it took place the last few days. Never dreamed I would have done in my lifetime.
> Down pours all day. hope to be able to chat more in the near future. TL


I'm so sorry for all your heartbreak Gali????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are the adventurous twosome today CB?


Both have slept most of the day and ate when they were awake. Bad boys!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Have been preparing for an estate sale( my son's)and it took place the last few days. Never dreamed I would have done in my lifetime.
> Down pours all day. hope to be able to chat more in the near future. TL


I know that opens up wounds.I can't imagine what you are going thru. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh soup good night for it and Turkey soup yes.
> 
> Have not made squash soup yet.
> 
> Went out for supper to GD's birthday party at Nitty Gritty they specialize in birthday's. We all laugh so hard. My two boys had me in tears I was laughing so hard. Told youngest son when he had his back to me my you are losing weight, you rear end is smaller. He reply wow your looking at my butt not good mom. Then I said hey I was the first person to see your butt. Oh my gosh it got worst from there. Oldest went off on me about being old and it just kept getting worst. Granddaughter was laughing so were in laws and other DIL. It was joyful and pictures oh my gosh one of hubby and face he made cracking us all up. It was good.


That sounds like a wonderful family time. Did everyone laugh with you at the other tables? I am glad it was a blast. Did GD like her present from you? What else did she get?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder sometimes if that is a good thing. Nay they get it from their dad too. It is nice just to sit and enjoy each others company and laugh till it hurts. I miss not having them home when they were younger. Now just happy to see them once in a while and have the joy of it all. They are both wonderful husbands and good fathers and always supportive of us elderly crippled gray headed and carrying parents yes that is what they call us. That and having to supply us with depend panties. I never get tired of them and what they say I mean I know they are joking and I always get them back and laughter we know how to do that very well.
> 
> Can you tell I am proud of them and enjoy them even more now that they are growing up into gentlemen , and I do mean gentle men.


You have a reason to be proud of raising two wonderful sons. :sm24: It is good to have fun with the family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is funny. I would suggest that Yarnie recommend her bridge crew, but who knows when they will be finished with this project. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


With the two groups together they would really make the news.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When Cooper decided to go exploring - she found a hole in the fence - her punishment was putting her on a long leash for a week. She lost her backyard freedom. She hasn't been so inquisitive since.


Chewy is too chewy to stay inside all the time. He was doing so good at staying around until Otis said come on with me.

:sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have Indian summer. Almost 70' and the sun is shinning. Then rain tomorrow and temps going down later in the week. The maples are beautiful but the rain will take the leaves soon. I took the picture last Sunday. Today it is bright yellow. These maples we planted after we built our house.


Pretty Joeys! Still green here. It rained Friday and the temps are going to get up to 90 Tuesday. Ugh! I will be gone to Mo. for 5 days maybe I will see some color up there .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Are your storms over WCK? Anymore damage?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so disgusting.
http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/top-36-hillary-f-bombs-flip-outs-and-eye-popping-tantrums/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When Cooper decided to go exploring - she found a hole in the fence - her punishment was putting her on a long leash for a week. She lost her backyard freedom. She hasn't been so inquisitive since.


Gee all she wanted to do is explore your so mean :sm23: Long leash at least she nows where the end is now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have Indian summer. Almost 70' and the sun is shinning. Then rain tomorrow and temps going down later in the week. The maples are beautiful but the rain will take the leaves soon. I took the picture last Sunday. Today it is bright yellow. These maples we planted after we built our house.


Beautiful Joey thank you for sharing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Both have slept most of the day and ate when they were awake. Bad boys!


The stories they would tell if only we understood their language :sm11: But I'm sure they're happy to be spoiled at home again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Have been preparing for an estate sale( my son's)and it took place the last few days. Never dreamed I would have done in my lifetime.
> Down pours all day. hope to be able to chat more in the near future. TL


Think of you and how it must have hurt to have to do that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty Joeys! Still green here. It rained Friday and the temps are going to get up to 90 Tuesday. Ugh! I will be gone to Mo. for 5 days maybe I will see some color up there .


Have a wonderful time CB; I'll look forward to hearing about the new chapters in your book :sm11: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds like a wonderful family time. Did everyone laugh with you at the other tables? I am glad it was a blast. Did GD like her present from you? What else did she get?


Yes she loved it a gift certif to Barnes and Nobles. She loves to read.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are your storms over WCK? Anymore damage?


The worst of the storms have blown over and we are back to regular rain. We had almost 4 inches over Fri/Sat and over 8 inches so far in Oct. On the plus side, the rain has been so good for water levels in rivers and weirs. Sadly there was a young fellow killed by a falling tree in Vancouver on Fri and several houses and buildings damaged by falling trees. We had 2 more trees come down but they weren't near any of our buildings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so disgusting.
> http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/top-36-hillary-f-bombs-flip-outs-and-eye-popping-tantrums/


 :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:



> Yes she loved it a gift certif to Barnes and Nobles. She loves to read.


Like her grandma!

How was your day Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Like her grandma!
> 
> How was your day Yarnie?


Good warm weather here but sinus did not like the winds allergies not kind .

Today cloudy and warm again. allergy pills not working woe is me.

If that the worst thing happening gee I am good at complaining.

Have to get things done around here. Other DG's birthday on Thursday nothing planned as she is far away and working she is the nurse. So sending card and money.

Two men on the bridge pounding away this am not nice to wake to . When will they get done, ah should not complain as no traffic passing by well at least on bridge side.

Have to get things done bills ect. (not fun)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad the other 2 didn't play follow the leader


The other 2 branched out on their own a few years ago and received the same punishment. They value their backyard freedom. :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee all she wanted to do is explore your so mean :sm23: Long leash at least she nows where the end is now.


It took her while to realize the punishment was over. The puppies have friends next door that they all run the fence with. It's a dog thing. Cooper was PO'd that she couldn't do that on the leash (I think that was the only thing about being on the leash that bothered her.) She would run and get stopped by the length of the leash - just like in the cartoons. :sm23: :sm23: She was so happy when she could join the others at the fence.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good warm weather here but sinus did not like the winds allergies not kind .
> 
> Today cloudy and warm again. allergy pills not working woe is me.
> 
> ...


You don't need an alarm clock while the bridge work is being done. Did you get your chores done today?

I'm starting to sniffle -- I haven't had a cold in a long time so I'm taking extra immune booster and vitamins hoping to keep it from flaring up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The other 2 branched out on their own a few years ago and received the same punishment. They value their backyard freedom. :sm17: :sm17:


They learned their lessons well :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It took her while to realize the punishment was over. The puppies have friends next door that they all run the fence with. It's a dog thing. Cooper was PO'd that she couldn't do that on the leash (I think that was the only thing about being on the leash that bothered her.) She would run and get stopped by the length of the leash - just like in the cartoons. :sm23: :sm23: She was so happy when she could join the others at the fence.


Oh dear to funny can just see her hitting the end of rope. So she did learn her lesson. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You don't need an alarm clock while the bridge work is being done. Did you get your chores done today?
> 
> I'm starting to sniffle -- I haven't had a cold in a long time so I'm taking extra immune booster and vitamins hoping to keep it from flaring up.


yes did but wind oh my gosh said it will be less windy tomorrow sure hope so. Those men start about 7:30. Today it was a loud pounding it is not good I think they should wake me up with a nice song that would be nice.

Oh don't get a cold to early for that . Take all the immune boosters and vitamins.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder how full the car is only the first day. She may have to rent a trailer. Poor CB not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The moon is beautiful outside tonight and in the upper 60's and humid right now.

Off to bed am beat but got a lot done.

God Bless


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder how full the car is only the first day. She may have to rent a trailer. Poor CB not.


Maybe CB got a roof rack before she left :sm23: One of CB's friends has lots of "adventures" too, so they might get into a lot of mischief! Now you and I would never get into mischief would we Yarnie?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

FROM TODAY'S Wall Street Journal

OPINION COMMENTARY
Where Clinton Will Take ObamaCare
As with HillaryCare, a single payer, national health-care system has always been the goal.
The first lady in 1993, testifying before the Senate on health-care reform. ENLARGE
The first lady in 1993, testifying before the Senate on health-care reform. PHOTO: THE LIFE IMAGES COLLECTION/GETTY IMAGES
By PHIL GRAMM
Oct. 17, 2016 7:14 p.m. ET
278 COMMENTS
In claiming earlier this year that the current U.S. health-care system “was HillaryCare before it was called ObamaCare,” Hillary Clinton was telling the truth—but not the whole truth. In 1993, while first lady, Mrs. Clinton led a task force to deliver universal health care to the voters who elected her husband. She failed. After many revisions, the final bill stalled in the Senate for lack of Democratic votes.

HillaryCare was a comprehensive plan for the government to take over the health-care system, with program details and cost-control measures precisely defined. Having learned from that defeat, the Obama administration left as many details as possible to be written during implementation after ObamaCare became law. With few details to defend and the clear falsehood that “if you like your health-care plan you can keep it,” President Obama pushed through his “signature” legislation.

While Bill Clinton recently denounced the Affordable Care Act’s effect on the health-care market as “the craziest thing in the world,” ObamaCare was never anything more than a politically achievable steppingstone. As with HillaryCare, a single payer, national health-care system has always been the goal.

Hillary Clinton’s Health Security Act of 1993 would have broken the nation’s health-care system into regional Healthcare Purchasing Cooperatives, which would have collectively set treatment guidelines and implemented cost-control measures. In the abstract, HillaryCare was just as popular as ObamaCare would be 16 years later, with some 20 Republican senators initially supporting an alternative plan that would have largely implemented HillaryCare.


That’s when Sen. John McCain, the late Sen. Paul Coverdell and I took our fight against the bill to regional media markets. When we attacked HillaryCare as inefficient, people yawned. When we showed that the program was unaffordable, people checked their watches. But when we focused on the extraordinary loss of freedom that HillaryCare entailed, where the federal government decided the doctor you could see and the services that could be provided, our rear-guard action became a crusade.

The stone that slew the HillaryCare Goliath was freedom. Even the Democrat-appointed head of the Congressional Budget Office was forced to conclude that under HillaryCare health-insurance premiums were federal revenues and all health-cooperative expenditures were federal outlays.

The decisions of HillaryCare’s National Control Board, which would have determined every allowable benefit and treatment, would have been final—not reviewable by any agency or judge. What finally broke the back of HillaryCare was the provision imposing civil penalties for providing treatments not allowed by the regional cooperative and criminal penalties for accepting a separate payment for providing such care within a cooperative.

Families were forced to pay into the regional cooperatives and medical providers had to provide all medical care through the cooperatives or operate completely outside them. Since few families could afford to pay the cooperative for health care and then pay for additional care, and few providers could afford to operate totally outside the system, any real health-care choice would have been extremely limited, very expensive and available only to the highest-income families. When challenged to defend the loss of freedom HillaryCare entailed, congressional support collapsed and no effort to resurrect it was made until ObamaCare.

President Obama left out the politically dangerous details of how the program would be structured and how costs would be controlled. But in the end ObamaCare passed because he neutralized the freedom issue that had killed HillaryCare by lying about the ability of Americans to keep their health insurance. Seldom in any free society has a purposeful lie led to a greater loss of freedom.

In 2008, candidate Obama attacked HillaryCare repeatedly, claiming in a speech in Ohio that Mrs. Clinton’s approach would “have the government force you to buy health insurance, and she said that she’d consider going after your wages if you don’t.” But the very coercion he condemned became the cornerstone of ObamaCare, with an “individual shared responsibility payment” of up to $2,085 levied by the IRS on anyone without health insurance.

The Achilles’ heel of ObamaCare today is the same weakness that felled HillaryCare—the coercion required to force millions of young, healthy people into the exchanges where they can be exploited. Why the Republican majority in Congress has never forced a vote on health-care freedom, giving families the right—promised by President Obama and his Democratic allies—to choose not to participate in ObamaCare and to buy the health care of their choice independent of the exchanges, remains the greatest mystery of the 114th Congress.

ObamaCare’s plan was always to cook the frog slowly. It didn’t immediately close the individual market or shut down the small-group market as HillaryCare did. President Obama granted substantial flexibility in implementation, such as suspending penalties for individuals and employers, waiving income-verification requirements and easing the premium shock on young enrollees by administratively adjusting the community-rating system. But the result of delaying the coercion ObamaCare requires has been an explosion in health-care premiums and massive losses by insurers.

Except for the fact that it is occurring right before the elections, the four largest national health insurers dropping out of ObamaCare is not a problem. This is the plan. Eliminating the facade of private insurance is how ObamaCare “morphs” into HillaryCare and ultimately into a single-payer plan like Medicaid or Medicare. This is exactly what Mr. Obama and the Clintons wanted to begin with. Right on cue, they are now campaigning for a Bernie Sanders-type nationalized health-care system.

For the ObamaCare of today to be transformed into the HillaryCare of 1993 and finally into a nationalized health-care system, a president is needed who has the willpower to impose the coercive details, nail down hard deadlines and unleash agencies to tighten controls and squeeze the life out of private insurers. In 1993 Hillary Clinton unapologetically proposed to do just that. If she is elected president she will have the unilateral power under ObamaCare to do it. The loss of what remains of Americans’ health-care freedom is an election away.

Mr. Gramm, a former chairman of the Senate Banking Committee, is a visiting scholar at the American Enterprise Institute.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes did but wind oh my gosh said it will be less windy tomorrow sure hope so. Those men start about 7:30. Today it was a loud pounding it is not good I think they should wake me up with a nice song that would be nice.
> 
> Oh don't get a cold to early for that . Take all the immune boosters and vitamins.


I think they should wake you up with a catered breakfast every morning, especially since they are way past the due date.

I agree with Yarnie, WCK. Take the immune boosters and extra zinc.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> FROM TODAY'S Wall Street Journal
> 
> OPINION COMMENTARY
> Where Clinton Will Take ObamaCare
> ...


 Thanks LL,So True...Seldom in a free society has a purposeful lie led to a greater loss of freedom...Remember Gruber said the American people are stupid.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks LL,So True...Seldom in a free society has a purposeful lie led to a greater loss of freedom...Remember Gruber said the American people are stupid.


People come here for better healthcare. As I said before, our healthcare will not be as good. Hillary should not be president (and Trump as well).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> FROM TODAY'S Wall Street Journal
> 
> OPINION COMMENTARY
> Where Clinton Will Take ObamaCare
> ...


Finial someone put the truth out there. Bill Clinton made me laugh with his remarks, come on Bill your little wife wanted the same thing didn't work then and Obama and his plan has not work now. Thanks LL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think they should wake you up with a catered breakfast every morning, especially since they are way past the due date.
> 
> I agree with Yarnie, WCK. Take the immune boosters and extra zinc.


Oh if that would only happen breakfast. Yesterday what a riot so much noise even cat scared.

One neat thing never knew Geo company here testing cement strength and dirt to see if can handle it. I found that interesting other things not so much. My gosh so many men running around over 16 instead of just two to five.

Did see one thing interesting it's true three men to discuss problem On holding shovel two standing with him talking. I know it's a joke that always goes around just like policemen doing donut run.But it really happen and I had a good chuckle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love last night and Obama complaining during Italy leaders visit. Complain about Tump blaming everyone else. Oh please lets see its republican's fault for what he wanted and did not get, Fox news and sure there are more. He is good at blaming everyone else, but woe is he when others do it. But then he has done that before about other things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I spent yesterday doing a head band. I really am a visional person have to do it a bit to get it right but really half a day, to figure out lace pattern for 15 stitches.

Then screwed up email address for supplies call in hospital and told them could not get on to order had been lock out, gave me new pin number, guess what I did yup screwed that up too. Made a call today to order it over phone want to bet will get that screwed up too. Not a good week here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Finial someone put the truth out there. Bill Clinton made me laugh with his remarks, come on Bill your little wife wanted the same thing didn't work then and Obama and his plan has not work now. Thanks LL


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh if that would only happen breakfast. Yesterday what a riot so much noise even cat scared.
> 
> One neat thing never knew Geo company here testing cement strength and dirt to see if can handle it. I found that interesting other things not so much. My gosh so many men running around over 16 instead of just two to five.
> 
> Did see one thing interesting it's true three men to discuss problem On holding shovel two standing with him talking. I know it's a joke that always goes around just like policemen doing donut run.But it really happen and I had a good chuckle.


That doesn't sound good Yarnie. I think it's going to be 2017 before anything gets started on the actual bridge.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That doesn't sound good Yarnie. I think it's going to be 2017 before anything gets started on the actual bridge.


Oh they have been working like mad every day more men show up . Cement is beginning to be laid why think it is because it is getting cold to day is warm coat weather. Funny for two months three guys show up. Then all of a sudden 16 or more are here. Also they finial figured it is time to finish swearer pipe. Seem they did not get it into mix to finish it.

North wind today and 48 degrees must make them move a little faster. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Has any one seen any wooly bears . I have not so I do not know what winter will be like.

wider stripes lots of snow, smaller stripes not a lot of snow. 

Really don't believe it but interesting just the same. 

RV put away for the year did not even use it. Have to go 3 country's over to put in storage. Don't ask older men just do things that have no rhyme or reason. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I haven't had a cold for a few years, so I guess I was due for one. Hate being congested and stuffed up, but starting to feel a little better. What's new with everyone?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Has any one seen any wooly bears . I have not so I do not know what winter will be like.
> 
> wider stripes lots of snow, smaller stripes not a lot of snow.
> 
> ...


Farmer's Almanac says western Canada due for a colder winter this year. They might be right - winter has started earlier than usual, Alberta has already had heavy snow storms and west coast has had a few very heavy rain and wind storms.

What's new with the bridge report Yarnie? Hope the sewer pipes are all connected before winter hits your area.

Did you get the lace pattern for your headband working?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This definitely describes Earl


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't had a cold for a few years, so I guess I was due for one. Hate being congested and stuffed up, but starting to feel a little better. What's new with everyone?


Oh not good to hear when nose goes mouth breathing follows and that is the worst.

Get better ya hear me. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Farmer's Almanac says western Canada due for a colder winter this year. They might be right - winter has started earlier than usual, Alberta has already had heavy snow storms and west coast has had a few very heavy rain and wind storms.
> 
> What's new with the bridge report Yarnie? Hope the sewer pipes are all connected before winter hits your area.
> 
> Did you get the lace pattern for your headband working?


Oh no snow they had snow in the states too. In the mountains of Utah I think. Oh well it is to be expected. Blankets woolies and slippers inside, heavy coat, hats, scarfs and mittens and boots when outside.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bridge Gate 

Lots of noise out there this morning do not know what they were doing but mad that they woke me up. Darn men don't they know I need my beauty sleep? Well I do .

Figure out the head band pattern the same day but it took me all afternoon from 12 to about dinner time to get it. But have not pick it up the last few days. Will forget how to do it when getting back to it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh not good to hear when nose goes mouth breathing follows and that is the worst.
> 
> Get better ya hear me. :sm17:


Yes Ma'am! Buckley's and hot water with lemon helps.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This definitely describes Earl


Willie too. Vet said cats like cold water. That explains why when I have a glass of ice water he is in it when I catch him. Have you seen those cat fountains that have water flowing out the sides. Seem it is a cat thing they like it. Saw one in a store and cats were drinking out of it.

But hey Willie likes the bath tub water if left open same with sink so why buy another toy when he already runs the house water supply.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no snow they had snow in the states too. In the mountains of Utah I think. Oh well it is to be expected. Blankets woolies and slippers inside, heavy coat, hats, scarfs and mittens and boots when outside.


Good knitting / crochet weather though. I made a slouchy hat while watching the debate last night


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes Ma'am! Buckley's and hot water with lemon helps.


Now I need something to fix a stuffy nose . I am spraying my nose every night and getting up and soon as I go outside and wind blows stuff up again.

I have tried nati pot have done the head over hot water heated on stove and towel over my head. But boy go outside and the wind from the north today that did it . Back to square one. Freeze tonight hope this is the end of it.

Just hope you get better have you up your c? Lemon tea does too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good knitting / crochet weather though. I made a slouchy hat while watching the debate last night


oh your good I would have been ripping out ever stitch if I had been knitting when it was all done.

Pj a s;picju jat

Not putting fingers on right keys and that is what you get.

Now with fingers on right keys Oh slouchy hat sounds so nice.

Your right winter weather is the time we get most knitting done. More so if you have a blizzard and do not have to go any where. Not so nice if you have to go any where.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Willie too. Vet said cats like cold water. That explains why when I have a glass of ice water he is in it when I catch him. Have you seen those cat fountains that have water flowing out the sides. Seem it is a cat thing they like it. Saw one in a store and cats were drinking out of it.
> 
> But hey Willie likes the bath tub water if left open same with sink so why buy another toy when he already runs the house water supply.


I haven't seen them but Earl and the others have more than enough drinking spots -- they would probably start a water fight with the fountain :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now I need something to fix a stuffy nose . I am spraying my nose every night and getting up and soon as I go outside and wind blows stuff up again.
> 
> I have tried nati pot have done the head over hot water heated on stove and towel over my head. But boy go outside and the wind from the north today that did it . Back to square one. Freeze tonight hope this is the end of it.
> 
> Just hope you get better have you up your c? Lemon tea does too.


Yes lots of extra vit c and echinacea


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm going to call it a night Yarnie; hope your beauty sleep isn't interrupted tomorrow morning. God Bless❤


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't had a cold for a few years, so I guess I was due for one. Hate being congested and stuffed up, but starting to feel a little better. What's new with everyone?


Sorry WCK
I am in bed with a sore lower back cannot move.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry WCK
> I am in bed with a sore lower back cannot move.


I'm so sorry to hear that LL. I hope you recover quickly❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Solo does it damage a kayak to have water in it? Driving home today, we passed an SUV with an upright kayak on the roof rack and a couple trying to tilt it to drain water out of it. They were angle parked between 2 other vehicles so there's no way they would be able to take it down or tilt it far enough to empty it without causing problems for other vehicles. I wonder why they didn't put it on the rack upside down?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi everyone I am home! What is going on? I am soooo tired . I will have to catch up later. Good trip I only almost killed us twice on the road. All else was just fun. I missed all of you while I was gone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi everyone I am home! What is going on? I am soooo tired . I will have to catch up later. Good trip I only almost killed us twice on the road. All else was just fun. I missed all of you while I was gone.


Welcome home! We missed you too. There must be a new chapter or 2 for your book, but I'm glad you made it safely home. Did you buy all sorts of antiques and other stuff? I bet Chewy missed you while you were gone. Has he been behaving himself since his adventure with Otis?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home! We missed you too. There must be a new chapter or 2 for your book, but I'm glad you made it safely home. Did you buy all sorts of antiques and other stuff? I bet Chewy missed you while you were gone. Has he been behaving himself since his adventure with Otis?


I think we were pretty behaved this trip. I lost my key's so many time but always found them. I was driving in a storm and almost killed us when I ran over the curb. We ate lots and slept late and went to bed early. We had lots of fun. We also said if we had the money we would turn around and do it all over again. I will have to think about what chapter we made for the book.

I heard rumors that Chewy was a bad boy while I was gone.He sure was happy to see me.

What did I miss while I was gone?

What do y'all think about this?

God Uses nobodies

by David Jeremiah

EL CAJON, Calif. (BP)--God doesn't take the majority of His workers from the ranks of the wise, mighty or noble. First Corinthians 1:26 says, "For you see your calling, brethren, that not many wise according to the flesh, not many mighty, not many noble, are called."

Continuing in 1 Corinthians 1, verse 27, "But God has chosen the foolish things of the world to put to shame the wise, and God has chosen the weak things of the world to put to shame the things which are mighty; and the base things of the world and the things which are despised God has chosen."

Paul says to get His job done, God uses things which are foolish, things which are weak, things which are base, things which are despised.
The Foolish

God is able to work through the non-intellectual things in this world. D. L. Moody was an uneducated and uncultured man. With no educational advantages, he established the Moody Press, Moody Bible Institute, the Moody radio stations, and the list goes on. He's an example that God's power is not resident in our wisdom. God uses the foolish things of the world to confound the wise.
The Weak

Weary, feeble, powerless... Sometimes when we feel physically or spiritually weak, we're tempted to take a "time-out," thinking that God will use us again when we are stronger. In Judges 6, we're introduced to Gideon who was taking a "time-out." It was wartime, and Gideon was hiding when an angel of the Lord appeared to tell him that he would be the one to save Israel. Imagine Gideon's astonishment: "How can I save Israel? Lord, I come from a nobody family, and I'm the lowest nobody in my family. And You're going to use me?"

After God enlisted the nobody Gideon, He got a nobody army. Then God took those nobodies and won the battle! God takes us in our weak state and uses us so He alone can be glorified.
The Base

Of the four women in Christ's genealogy, one played the harlot, Tamar; another was a Gentile, Ruth; another an adulteress, the wife of Uriah; and the fourth a harlot named Rahab -- living proof that God can and will use anyone, regardless of their past actions, class or occupation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we were pretty behaved this trip. I lost my key's so many time but always found them. I was driving in a storm and almost killed us when I ran over the curb. We ate lots and slept late and went to bed early. We had lots of fun. We also said if we had the money we would turn around and do it all over again. I will have to think about what chapter we made for the book.
> 
> I heard rumors that Chewy was a bad boy while I was gone.He sure was happy to see me.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry WCK
> I am in bed with a sore lower back cannot move.


Oh feel your pain. End up that way so many times can't count. Even spent time sleeping on the floor. Hope it eases a bit for you. Praying for you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we were pretty behaved this trip. I lost my key's so many time but always found them. I was driving in a storm and almost killed us when I ran over the curb. We ate lots and slept late and went to bed early. We had lots of fun. We also said if we had the money we would turn around and do it all over again. I will have to think about what chapter we made for the book.
> 
> I heard rumors that Chewy was a bad boy while I was gone.He sure was happy to see me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like lots of fun and then some. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey are you sick of the weather as I am? rain rain sun rain rain sun sun rain.

How are you doing? Hope well, did you get more pot holders done? Sure you did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK hope cold is better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Solo how are you doing soon this election cycle over with be so glad. Ever place I visit on net is a free for all brawl .(most of it coming from the left) Gee sick of it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't had a cold for a few years, so I guess I was due for one. Hate being congested and stuffed up, but starting to feel a little better. What's new with everyone?


Glad to hear you are feeling better WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo does it damage a kayak to have water in it? Driving home today, we passed an SUV with an upright kayak on the roof rack and a couple trying to tilt it to drain water out of it. They were angle parked between 2 other vehicles so there's no way they would be able to take it down or tilt it far enough to empty it without causing problems for other vehicles. I wonder why they didn't put it on the rack upside down?


No, it doesn't damage the kayak. They are made with the fact that they will get water inside at some point. Some people get more water in than others. :sm12: :sm12: I wonder why they didn't turn it upside down also.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a food question. I made eggs and Canadian bacon for dinner last night - I love breakfast for dinner. I left the bacon out overnight. I usually keep it refrigerated. Can one leave cured Canadian bacon out overnight and will it still be good to eat? Thx ladies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we were pretty behaved this trip. I lost my key's so many time but always found them. I was driving in a storm and almost killed us when I ran over the curb. We ate lots and slept late and went to bed early. We had lots of fun. We also said if we had the money we would turn around and do it all over again. I will have to think about what chapter we made for the book.
> 
> I heard rumors that Chewy was a bad boy while I was gone.He sure was happy to see me.
> 
> ...


Poor Chewy was bored without you and got into mischief. I heard he was charged with destroying toilet paper


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we were pretty behaved this trip. I lost my key's so many time but always found them. I was driving in a storm and almost killed us when I ran over the curb. We ate lots and slept late and went to bed early. We had lots of fun. We also said if we had the money we would turn around and do it all over again. I will have to think about what chapter we made for the book.
> 
> I heard rumors that Chewy was a bad boy while I was gone.He sure was happy to see me.
> 
> ...


So true CB, God knows our hearts and abilities.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK hope cold is better.


Thanks Yarnie; I'm almost back to 100%


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I have a food question. I made eggs and Canadian bacon for dinner last night - I love breakfast for dinner. I left the bacon out overnight. I usually keep it refrigerated. Can one leave cured Canadian bacon out overnight and will it still be good to eat? Thx ladies.


We like eggs for lunch or dinner sometimes too. If the bacon was ahead of best before date, I would give it the sniff test and if it smells ok, I would cook all of it and eat right away or freeze it. In the old days, people used curing to preserve food without refrigeration. But if you're not sure, it would be better to toss it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo love breakfast at night too. Would do what WCK said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have sunshine and 50' today. I have been spending more time inside, as I have to crochet. I have 65 more to do and 3 weeks. At 3 a day I will make it.
> 
> I'm watching the Wisconsin - Iowa football game. They are getting many first downs but no score.


Yes it was nice down here, but tomorrow oh rain again.

You'll get them done know you will.

I was knitting and lost count as hubby said something and I look up and saw Wis. guy running down the field then I started yelling run. Well after that I found two more mistakes so had to rip. I really am not a football fan. But once I start watching should not knit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, it doesn't damage the kayak. They are made with the fact that they will get water inside at some point. Some people get more water in than others. :sm12: :sm12: I wonder why they didn't turn it upside down also.


Because you and WCK were not there to tell them too, that's why.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Chewy was bored without you and got into mischief. I heard he was charged with destroying toilet paper


Oh puppy is so cute would love to cuddle it.

Yes Willie has been outed with that picture.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it was nice down here, but tomorrow oh rain again.
> 
> You'll get them done know you will.
> 
> I was knitting and lost count as hubby said something and I look up and saw Wis. guy running down the field then I started yelling run. Well after that I found two more mistakes so had to rip. I really am not a football fan. But once I start watching should not knit.


I'm not a football fan either (Canadian or American), but I do enjoy a good hockey game. TV knitting means simple projects for me. Did Wis win?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We did win 15 to 9.
> 
> Even after fumbling the ball going into the end zone. So it went to the other team on the 20.
> 
> I did 4 potholders today, so I have 61 to go.


 :sm24: :sm24: for the win and the potholders!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Chewy was bored without you and got into mischief. I heard he was charged with destroying toilet paper


Chewy looked just like that when he was little. Now he is shedding and looks like a homeless dog. He was for 2 days. Cute. Chewy is not allowed upstairs. DS told me he heard him barking while I was away. He found him in my bedroom looking at himself in the floor length mirror barking at himself. I am sure DH wasn't happy or maybe he still doesn't know. Ooops. :sm09:
We saw a pretty black and white cat sleeping in a chair at an antique shop. Now I want a cat just like that one. He had long hair.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it was nice down here, but tomorrow oh rain again.
> 
> You'll get them done know you will.
> 
> I was knitting and lost count as hubby said something and I look up and saw Wis. guy running down the field then I started yelling run. Well after that I found two more mistakes so had to rip. I really am not a football fan. But once I start watching should not knit.


We watched the debate the other night. I was listening and messed up my mittens. I know I need to concentrate too while knitting. Seems like I have to knit everything twice with all the ripping I do. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We did win 15 to 9.
> 
> Even after fumbling the ball going into the end zone. So it went to the other team on the 20.
> 
> I did 4 potholders today, so I have 61 to go.


Are your hands cramping with all of the crocheting? Mine would be. You are over half way thru. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey how can you crochet and watch TV at same time? I can not walk and chew bubble gum at the same time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy looked just like that when he was little. Now he is shedding and looks like a homeless dog. He was for 2 days. Cute. Chewy is not allowed upstairs. DS told me he heard him barking while I was away. He found him in my bedroom looking at himself in the floor length mirror barking at himself. I am sure DH wasn't happy or maybe he still doesn't know. Ooops. :sm09:
> We saw a pretty black and white cat sleeping in a chair at an antique shop. Now I want a cat just like that one. He had long hair.


Our Nellie was a black and white short hair kitty. She got into mischief too - climbed a tree at the front of the house to get onto the roof and then scratched at the sky light at the back of the house to get our attention and help her get down. The problem is we have a roof over the back deck so she went under the roof and walked along the eaves trough to where DH or I would get on the ladder and lift her down :sm14: She was naughty! She loved people but didn't like other cats. She was a stinker and we miss her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

16 more days in about ten more mins. 

I will be so happy when it is all done with. My gosh it is getting so you don't even want to say anything about who should be elected because if it is not Hilary all should drop in a hole.

I remember when Bernie was still in the race at the beginning most of the Left were so against Hillary and bad mouthing her. Then the facts came out about how she stole election from Bernie and she became St. Hillary of the depress and homeless.

Now this is the last time I am going to mention St. Hillary and her minions.

16 more days and who cares it will be done with.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our Nellie was a black and white short hair kitty. She got into mischief too - climbed a tree at the front of the house to get onto the roof and then scratched at the sky light at the back of the house to get our attention and help her get down. The problem is we have a roof over the back deck so she went under the roof and walked along the eaves trough to where DH or I would get on the ladder and lift her down :sm14: She was naughty! She loved people but didn't like other cats. She was a stinker and we miss her.


Yes that looked just like the cat but it's hair was longer. Nellie sounds like a pet I would have. I love her and know you do miss her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We watched the debate the other night. I was listening and messed up my mittens. I know I need to concentrate too while knitting. Seems like I have to knit everything twice with all the ripping I do. :sm16:


I listened too; but I just knit a simple broken rib slouch hat so I didn't need to concentrate. I don't think I could have watched it without something to keep my hands busy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> 16 more days in about ten more mins.
> 
> I will be so happy when it is all done with. My gosh it is getting so you don't even want to say anything about who should be elected because if it is not Hilary all should drop in a hole.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine it will ever be over with. I am with you , wishing it all gone. Good news the other one will be out. PTL!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our Nellie was a black and white short hair kitty. She got into mischief too - climbed a tree at the front of the house to get onto the roof and then scratched at the sky light at the back of the house to get our attention and help her get down. The problem is we have a roof over the back deck so she went under the roof and walked along the eaves trough to where DH or I would get on the ladder and lift her down :sm14: She was naughty! She loved people but didn't like other cats. She was a stinker and we miss her.


I see she trained you very well. I can see why you miss her.

Willie was just here mow me and purring up a storm. Filled his treat tube hanging on the door and he empty it in 3 seconds. He keeps breaking it and I and hubby have to re knot it so all the treats do not fall out at one swat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't imagine it will ever be over with. I am with you , wishing it all gone. Good news the other one will be out. PTL!


yes there is a bright side to it. and yes PTL for that it is a blessing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I see she trained you very well. I can see why you miss her.
> 
> Willie was just here mow me and purring up a storm. Filled his treat tube hanging on the door and he empty it in 3 seconds. He keeps breaking it and I and hubby have to re knot it so all the treats do not fall out at one swat.


Willie must be feeling better. Funny! He knows how to keep you up and moving.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our Nellie was a black and white short hair kitty. She got into mischief too - climbed a tree at the front of the house to get onto the roof and then scratched at the sky light at the back of the house to get our attention and help her get down. The problem is we have a roof over the back deck so she went under the roof and walked along the eaves trough to where DH or I would get on the ladder and lift her down :sm14: She was naughty! She loved people but didn't like other cats. She was a stinker and we miss her.


Our first cat was named Nellie too . What was surprising is that Willie looks just like her but for the white and black on tip of his nose. Showed Hubby Nellies picture and he thought it was Willie. 
.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Willie must be feeling better. Funny! He knows how to keep you up and moving.


yes he does and he also knows the word no when I am knitting and he wants to get on my lap. He is a really good cat. Can you tell I love him.

Getting off time for bed. God Bless


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes he does and he also knows the word no when I am knitting and he wants to get on my lap. He is a really good cat. Can you tell I love him.
> 
> Getting off time for bed. God Bless


I am too. Good night my friends. Missed you! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> 16 more days in about ten more mins.
> 
> I will be so happy when it is all done with. My gosh it is getting so you don't even want to say anything about who should be elected because if it is not Hilary all should drop in a hole.
> 
> ...


It is amazing how some people are willing to completely overlook all of the major issues around her and buy into the myth of her supporting women, children and the middle class :sm16: I think both candidates have a lot of flaws and can understand that many people would look at them and feel they had to choose between bad and worse, but I don't understand their refusal to acknowledge the seriousness surrounding her actions. When there are so many issues around the candidates, I think that it becomes more important to look at what the bigger picture of what direction you want your country to go and who is more likely to do that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that looked just like the cat but it's hair was longer. Nellie sounds like a pet I would have. I love her and know you do miss her.


She would be able to keep up with Chewy in the mischief department, so she would fit right into the CB household!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I see she trained you very well. I can see why you miss her.
> 
> Willie was just here mow me and purring up a storm. Filled his treat tube hanging on the door and he empty it in 3 seconds. He keeps breaking it and I and hubby have to re knot it so all the treats do not fall out at one swat.


Cats are very good trainers aren't they :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Our first cat was named Nellie too . What was surprising is that Willie looks just like her but for the white and black on tip of his nose. Showed Hubby Nellies picture and he thought it was Willie.
> .


Does Willie have that glaring stare too?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We like eggs for lunch or dinner sometimes too. If the bacon was ahead of best before date, I would give it the sniff test and if it smells ok, I would cook all of it and eat right away or freeze it. In the old days, people used curing to preserve food without refrigeration. But if you're not sure, it would be better to toss it.


Thanks WCK. I did the sniff test and gave some to the resident taste testers. The taste testers are just fine, so I will think the bacon is as well. Well, breakfast for dinner is on the menu tonight.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo love breakfast at night too. Would do what WCK said.


thanks Yarnie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Our Nellie was a black and white short hair kitty. She got into mischief too - climbed a tree at the front of the house to get onto the roof and then scratched at the sky light at the back of the house to get our attention and help her get down. The problem is we have a roof over the back deck so she went under the roof and walked along the eaves trough to where DH or I would get on the ladder and lift her down :sm14: She was naughty! She loved people but didn't like other cats. She was a stinker and we miss her.


What a pretty kitty. Oh that look. What did you do/not do to warrant that? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It is amazing how some people are willing to completely overlook all of the major issues around her and buy into the myth of her supporting women, children and the middle class :sm16: I think both candidates have a lot of flaws and can understand that many people would look at them and feel they had to choose between bad and worse, but I don't understand their refusal to acknowledge the seriousness surrounding her actions. When there are so many issues around the candidates, I think that it becomes more important to look at what the bigger picture of what direction you want your country to go and who is more likely to do that.


I agree WCK. Hillary has done things that shouldn't be taken lightly or be dismissed, as some are doing. What Hillary said, at the debate, about the time regarding the nuclear weapons should never have been mentioned. Especially since she was Sec. of State she should have known better. Trump is right, it goes toward her lack of judgement. In her attempt to prove her experience, she gave away secret information. To show the media is on her side, they don't even mention it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that LL. I hope you recover quickly❤


On drugs for pain. Heavy duty ones. I couldn't walk, stand, turn in bed. And we had a trip planned leaving for SF on Tuesday.
I'll try.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh feel your pain. End up that way so many times can't count. Even spent time sleeping on the floor. Hope it eases a bit for you. Praying for you .


Thank you, YL. If I'm not online it's becaue I'm in bed with pain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> On drugs for pain. Heavy duty ones. I couldn't walk, stand, turn in bed. And we had a trip planned leaving for SF on Tuesday.
> I'll try.


Poor LL. Praying for a relieve in your pain in Jesus Name. XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Poor LL. Praying for a relieve in your pain in Jesus Name. XX


Y
Thank you, CB. I need prayers...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Adding my request for prayer to LL is for my DD's friend. She is 70 and just had a heart attack this week. She has bleeding ulcers and is having to have blood to replace . She had stints put in this past week. She just stopped working 2 weeks ago. Thank you Lord for hearing our cries of healing for LL and Vera .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is my upper arms and shoulders that ache. Blue-emu makes a difference. Since I am only doing single crochet, I can crochet and watch TV.


I've never heard of blue emu so I googled it. Glad it helps Joey. Mom has arthritis and uses an herbal cream that Annie makes and Voltaren and they help her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. I did the sniff test and gave some to the resident taste testers. The taste testers are just fine, so I will think the bacon is as well. Well, breakfast for dinner is on the menu tonight.


The taste testers probably enjoyed their treat!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What a pretty kitty. Oh that look. What did you do/not do to warrant that? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I made her wait til I got the camera before I turned the tap on for her drink - she wasn't impressed! She was much happier when the water started running. She was one of those cats that would only drink from running water unless there was absolutely no other option :sm16: She came to us with some strange habits - she also liked to sleep on top of our heads, so we ended up having to lock her out of the bedroom at night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree WCK. Hillary has done things that shouldn't be taken lightly or be dismissed, as some are doing. What Hillary said, at the debate, about the time regarding the nuclear weapons should never have been mentioned. Especially since she was Sec. of State she should have known better. Trump is right, it goes toward her lack of judgement. In her attempt to prove her experience, she gave away secret information. To show the media is on her side, they don't even mention it.


There's a big difference between books and movies and a statement by a government official actually involved in the process! And the money/fees collected for her and Bill from industry leaders and foreign governments should raise major alarms, especially when contracts and other perks followed the payments.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> On drugs for pain. Heavy duty ones. I couldn't walk, stand, turn in bed. And we had a trip planned leaving for SF on Tuesday.
> I'll try.


So sorry to hear that LL. I'll be praying for your recovery. Such a disappointment if you have to cancel your trip.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Adding my request for prayer to LL is for my DD's friend. She is 70 and just had a heart attack this week. She has bleeding ulcers and is havin.g to have blood to replace . She had stints put in this past week. She just stopped working 2 weeks ago. Thank you Lord for hearing our cries of healing for LL and Vera .


And for Vera too


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry to hear that LL. I'll be praying for your recovery. Such a disappointment if you have to cancel your trip.


Thank you WCK. I am still in a lot of pain, but can move. Before - last week and weekend - I could not stand and walk. I think I need physical therapy after this trip. I am going to tough it out. Relax by the beach and stay in my room in SF.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Now the Dems claim it was not secret since it has been in the public for a long time (like in the movies). It cannot be disproved by the government unless they provide the actual time. She was so flippant in the way she said it, shows how careless she is with secret information.


It's just mind boggling how her supporters think she can do no wrong.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL. If I'm not online it's becaue I'm in bed with pain.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The taste testers probably enjoyed their treat!


Taste testing is very serious business around here. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I made her wait til I got the camera before I turned the tap on for her drink - she wasn't impressed! She was much happier when the water started running. She was one of those cats that would only drink from running water unless there was absolutely no other option :sm16: She came to us with some strange habits - she also liked to sleep on top of our heads, so we ended up having to lock her out of the bedroom at night.


You made her wait!!!!!! Now I totally understand the look.

I had a dog that hated to wait for anything us humans were demanded to do. She got so annoyed having to wait for me to open the door that she learned how to head butt the door so it would open. She was such a little brat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you, Solo. This is the worst.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you WCK. I am still in a lot of pain, but can move. Before - last week and weekend - I could not stand and walk. I think I need physical therapy after this trip. I am going to tough it out. Relax by the beach and stay in my room in SF.


Take it easy LL and be careful when you change position. Would a back brace help to support your back during the flight? DH has a light weight brace that he uses if he has to sit for longer periods of time. Hope the rest and sunshine make you feel better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> You made her wait!!!!!! Now I totally understand the look.
> 
> I had a dog that hated to wait for anything us humans were demanded to do. She got so annoyed having to wait for me to open the door that she learned how to head butt the door so it would open. She was such a little brat.


We still laugh at her antics. How often did you come home to find the door open? These bratty little stinkers leave a big hole in the heart :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And for Vera too


Thanks for the prayers for Vera. She is doing much better.

LL I hope you don't over do it on your vacation. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's just mind boggling how her supporters think she can do no wrong.


This is long but really tells it like it is.
http://endingthefed.com/hillarys-camp-freaking-out-as-this-video-goes-viral-no-way-to-stop-it-now.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You made her wait!!!!!! Now I totally understand the look.
> 
> I had a dog that hated to wait for anything us humans were demanded to do. She got so annoyed having to wait for me to open the door that she learned how to head butt the door so it would open. She was such a little brat.


 :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Take it easy LL and be careful when you change position. Would a back brace help to support your back during the flight? DH has a light weight brace that he uses if he has to sit for longer periods of time. Hope the rest and sunshine make you feel better.


Sitting in airport. Left brace home. Darn!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Sitting in airport. Left brace home. Darn!


Hope your vacation isn't spoiled because of your pain. Can someone overnight it to your destination address. I always leave something behind too. Take care


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

For all the cream cheese denims ....Pumpkin cheesecake dip.
2- 8 oz cream cheese softened
1- cup powder sugar
1/4- cup sugar
3/4- cup pumpkin puree
1- cup cool whip, softened
1 and 1/2 - teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
1/2 - teaspoon allspice
1/4- teaspoon cinnamon
beat cream cheese, add sugars, beat until smooth and fluffy, fold in the rest of the ingred. refrig for at least 30 mins.
you can top with salted caramel, chopped pecan or whipped cream
serve with pretzel chips, grahams, gingersnaps, apples or just a spoon.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We still laugh at her antics. How often did you come home to find the door open? These bratty little stinkers leave a big hole in the heart :sm13:


I was always home. I would let her out in the backyard and she would head butt that door to come inside. I do miss the brat. She had a way of getting tangled up in everything, whether it was leashes, yarn, afghans, and would let out a little scream because she couldn't move. I use to call it the Phoebe (her name) scream. It was so funny. Phoebe also had a look. Alas, I was and still am immune to the look. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Landed SF. Still in one piece.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's just mind boggling how her supporters think she can do no wrong.


yes and the swing from when Sanders was running how they were not on Hillary's side and what was wrong with her and what she had done. Now she is Saint Hillary who is so wonderful she cast a light around her that glows. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> For all the cream cheese denims ....Pumpkin cheesecake dip.
> 2- 8 oz cream cheese softened
> 1- cup powder sugar
> 1/4- cup sugar
> ...


Sound yummy galinipper thanks for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have a safe trip LL and pray your back gets better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I was always home. I would let her out in the backyard and she would head butt that door to come inside. I do miss the brat. She had a way of getting tangled up in everything, whether it was leashes, yarn, afghans, and would let out a little scream because she couldn't move. I use to call it the Phoebe (her name) scream. It was so funny. Phoebe also had a look. Alas, I was and still am immune to the look. :sm02: :sm02:


sounds like you do really miss her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

14 more days then all of the shouting is over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


waving back at you can you see me????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> For all the cream cheese denims ....Pumpkin cheesecake dip.
> 2- 8 oz cream cheese softened
> 1- cup powder sugar
> 1/4- cup sugar
> ...


Yum, yum, yum! I pick salted carmel and chopped pecans with gingersnaps. Ohhhh :sm12: :sm11:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Landed SF. Still in one piece.


I am glad you made it. How is the back?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and the swing from when Sanders was running how they were not on Hillary's side and what was wrong with her and what she had done. Now she is Saint Hillary who is so wonderful she cast a light around her that glows. :sm23:


Look at this.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/23/opinion/sunday/the-dangers-of-hillary-clinton.html?_r=0 :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/TheBestCatPage/photos/a.994717007212298.1073741828.994713583879307/1482114688472525/?type=3&theater
Who does this remind you of? :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have a safe trip LL and pray your back gets better.


Thank you YL. In San Francisco now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you made it. How is the back?


Just ok. Thank you for asking. Just took more medication.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is long but really tells it like it is.
> http://endingthefed.com/hillarys-camp-freaking-out-as-this-video-goes-viral-no-way-to-stop-it-now.html


Depressing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> For all the cream cheese denims ....Pumpkin cheesecake dip.
> 2- 8 oz cream cheese softened
> 1- cup powder sugar
> 1/4- cup sugar
> ...


Such a cute new avatar Gali! The spoon works for me, sounds yummy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Landed SF. Still in one piece.


Glad that you arrived safely LL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/TheBestCatPage/photos/a.994717007212298.1073741828.994713583879307/1482114688472525/?type=3&theater
> Who does this remind you of? :sm02:


Love those kitties CB! Charlie used to lie there with his tongue sticking out when he was happy.

We need to multiply those kitties for our Denim friends❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How did your appointments go today CB?

How are your allergies Yarnie? What's new with bridgegate?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did your appointments go today CB?
> 
> How are your allergies Yarnie? What's new with bridgegate?


The appointment today last an hour. My mother will find out her results next Wednesday. Tomorrow is our shopping day.

How was your day off?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The appointment today last an hour. My mother will find out her results next Wednesday. Tomorrow is our shopping day.
> 
> How was your day off?


Glad today went a little smoother. Shopping for you or Mama or both?

I had a great day -- my quarter end is done (almost a week ahead of schedule), did some errands, finished a hat, and made Thai curry for dinner.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad today went a little smoother. Shopping for you or Mama or both?
> 
> I had a great day -- my quarter end is done (almost a week ahead of schedule), did some errands, finished a hat, and made Thai curry for dinner.


Both. We are on starvation from me being gone for a week.
I am glad you had a great day. Being ahead of schedule is always nice. You were busy today.
I guess I will say goodnight. Enjoy your knitting group tomorrow. 
I sent you an email. 
Goodnight and sleep tight my knitting friends. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

hope your mom's test come out all right.

Bridge words (jekwlwuos only nasty word I can post) is my thoughts New sewer pipes, water pipe to house in the way so they had to be cut water off for about two hours. Now the problem is because water pipes will not be below frost line they may freeze up during winter so we will be having water problems from now on. Seem the sewer pipes directions were off quite a bit. Bridge cementing had to be done first before they could finish sewer lines on each end. Well not a happy camper right now. road to house will be close tomorrow if it doesn't rain, but rain tonight into tomorrow expected may be more then 2 inches in spots. Also someone tried to steal solar panel that state put on our land to check vibrations from bridge building. Main man in building bridge and hubby tried to turn it back to way it was and could not get it right. May be reason why they did not get it out. Funny as the night that this happen our bedroom window was open. I heard a voice say forget it lets get out of here. I was half a sleep and half awake so thought it was a dream and just drifted back to sleep. Hubby notice it the next day and told him what I had heard. Then he and main man tried to turn it back. 
Main man told Hubby bridge will not be done by Nov. Looks like Solo has it right next year Thinking Jan. it could happen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Both. We are on starvation from me being gone for a week.
> I am glad you had a great day. Being ahead of schedule is always nice. You were busy today.
> I guess I will say goodnight. Enjoy your knitting group tomorrow.
> I sent you an email.
> Goodnight and sleep tight my knitting friends. ♥


Get yourself a nice treat when you go shopping! I've been spoiled - DH usually does our shopping, but I needed to pick up treats for the downtown Spooktacular coming up on Sat., so I went shopping on Sun. If the weather is reasonably good, we will probably see 700 - 800 trick or treaters, if it's bad, then down to a couple hundred. I always enjoy seeing the kids in their costumes and some of the parents dress up too.

I'll check email.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hope your mom's test come out all right.
> 
> Bridge words (jekwlwuos only nasty word I can post) is my thoughts New sewer pipes, water pipe to house in the way so they had to be cut water off for about two hours. Now the problem is because water pipes will not be below frost line they may freeze up during winter so we will be having water problems from now on. Seem the sewer pipes directions were off quite a bit. Bridge cementing had to be done first before they could finish sewer lines on each end. Well not a happy camper right now. road to house will be close tomorrow if it doesn't rain, but rain tonight into tomorrow expected may be more then 2 inches in spots. Also someone tried to steal solar panel that state put on our land to check vibrations from bridge building. Main man in building bridge and hubby tried to turn it back to way it was and could not get it right. May be reason why they did not get it out. Funny as the night that this happen our bedroom window was open. I heard a voice say forget it lets get out of here. I was half a sleep and half awake so thought it was a dream and just drifted back to sleep. Hubby notice it the next day and told him what I had heard. Then he and main man tried to turn it back.
> Main man told Hubby bridge will not be done by Nov. Looks like Solo has it right next year Thinking Jan. it could happen


Where's Bonnie with her cussing when you need her ? :sm23: :sm09:

They should insulate your water pipes Yarnie. DH insulated our pipes in the barn and they never froze. I hope you aren't still seeing those workers at Easter :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have another 50 done: added to other thread:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428352-4.html#9813109


Looking good Joey :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have another 50 done: added to other thread:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428352-4.html#9813109


You are almost there. They look great! How much time to you have to finish the potholders?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How is your water supply today Yarnie? 

I heard about your very special yarn requirements????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have another 50 done: added to other thread:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428352-4.html#9813109


you put me to shame I am in a mood here. Have to get up my get up and gone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Where's Bonnie with her cussing when you need her ? :sm23: :sm09:
> 
> They should insulate your water pipes Yarnie. DH insulated our pipes in the barn and they never froze. I hope you aren't still seeing those workers at Easter :sm23:


Oh they said they were going to insult the pipes. Yes I know I did not spell it right and for a reason I wonder if they will stand up to it all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm reminded of self-centred, petulant, vindictive brats


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is your water supply today Yarnie?
> 
> I heard about your very special yarn requirements????


Still here and creek water is high with new footing from bridge water does not flow through. We had a couple of inches of rain. So it may mean in spring if we get to much snow flood will follow. The joys of it all.

Water fine still flowing.

No wake up noise from the boys this morning because of rain so slept in late. Rain again tomorrow.

Well you would think that the yarn shop would carry that kind of yarn they could make a fortune with it . Would just be nice to have it all done at once. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> November 13. That is when they will be boxed up and sent to Florida, to a warehouse until the group from the church is ready to leave. There is plane that makes trips from there to Haiti delivering supplies, and people, as needed. They will travel with their supplies to Cap Haitian, to where they will be working.
> 
> As of tonight, I have another 5 done. Then I need to make more hats.


Oh Joey you are so sweet you must be doing them in your sleep too. How many hats are you making?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL hope you are doing o.k. is back getting better?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm reminded of self-centred, petulant, vindictive brats


Oh I know who that person is. Vindictive is to nice of a word for that person.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> November 13. That is when they will be boxed up and sent to Florida, to a warehouse until the group from the church is ready to leave. There is plane that makes trips from there to Haiti delivering supplies, and people, as needed. They will travel with their supplies to Cap Haitian, to where they will be working.
> 
> As of tonight, I have another 5 done. Then I need to make more hats.


At the rate you're working, you will be done ahead of schedule! Are the hats going to Haiti too, or staying in your community?

I've been making a few hats to go to Papua New Guinea and some to be donated here


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Still here and creek water is high with new footing from bridge water does not flow through. We had a couple of inches of rain. So it may mean in spring if we get to much snow flood will follow. The joys of it all.
> 
> Water fine still flowing.
> 
> ...


I'm glad they let you sleep in this morning, you need your beauty sleep!

I wouldn't want to deprive you of the satisfaction of throwing your work on the floor, stamping your feet ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad they let you sleep in this morning, you need your beauty sleep!
> 
> I wouldn't want to deprive you of the satisfaction of throwing your work on the floor, stamping your feet ....


some one should would think it would be so nice to have it already done for me . That way I can start over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I never log out last night talk about tired. Brain on hold here happening a lot lately. 

Wonder if I should treat the bridge brigade to treats on 31. I think clocks would be great. Or I could give them so much candy they get hi per . Wouldn't that be fun watching them get more done then they have done all month.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm reminded of self-centred, petulant, vindictive brats


 Oh I almost spit coffee on my lap top. Soooo funny!

:sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> At the rate you're working, you will be done ahead of schedule! Are the hats going to Haiti too, or staying in your community?
> 
> I've been making a few hats to go to Papua New Guinea and some to be donated here


Y'all embarrass me on your knitting. I am still working on my sister's birthday mittens. Her birthday was Oct.5th.
Seems all I do is take someone to the dr. I have to go again today. That is 3 times this week.
Yarnie maybe you need to call the bridge workers in Little Rock. It only took them 2 weeks to blow up a bridge . :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all embarrass me on your knitting. I am still working on my sister's birthday mittens. Her birthday was Oct.5th.
> Seems all I do is take someone to the dr. I have to go again today. That is 3 times this week.
> Yarnie maybe you need to call the bridge workers in Little Rock. It only took them 2 weeks to blow up a bridge . :sm16: :sm09:


Hey that's not so bad Oct. 5th. I still was making Christmas gift for family in Jan. Your doing good.

Is it mom you are taking to the Dr.? Or is it you? Either way I hope all is well.

Oh I should have. Today was a dust storm, and road in front of house tore up. It was announce road would be closed and guess what seem some didn't get the message . So they had to direct traffic . There where trucks all over the place and men so many men. My gosh if they had that many in Aug. They would have been done at the end of Sept.

I was thinking of cleaning front windows this week. Glad I didn't, soon I will not be able to look out the windows on two sides of the house. But then no one can look in either. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey that's not so bad Oct. 5th. I still was making Christmas gift for family in Jan. Your doing good.
> 
> Is it mom you are taking to the Dr.? Or is it you? Either way I hope all is well.
> 
> ...


It was my mother. They have added to her meds and want to keep check on her. Her BP is too low now and she is tired.

You don't need to clean your windows until the bridge is finished. You are really getting a show with the road crew. They sure make a mess
While I was on my trip the power company finally cut our limps that take out our power lines if we have a storm. I didn't pay attention until a few days ago. They cut my tame pink honeysuckle down to the ground. Grrr plus so many sticks and limbs to clean up. They broke some of my planters too. Seems like I am not suppose to have flowers anymore. Dogs, chickens, men in my garden. :sm26: :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The hats are for some of the children in our church. I like to have about 20 on hand for those who need them. I may have that many, if I can get them together in one place.
> 
> Then my sewing machine has been lonely. I need to sew some cloth books, the preprinted panels, that you just need to cut and sew, with a thin amount of batting between. I have a good size stash of the preprinted panels. I like giving these as baby gifts.
> 
> I will be going back to work in January, but fewer hours. Only 4 or 6 hours a day rather than the 8 or 10, I did last year.


I loved the cloth books when my nieces and nephews were young. Sewing machines and I do not have a relationship - I gave mine away decades ago; if it can't be hand sewn, it goes to the seamstress.

Good to hear that you are cutting back on your hours for the next season; hope that means all your driving will be in daylight hours.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I never log out last night talk about tired. Brain on hold here happening a lot lately.
> 
> Wonder if I should treat the bridge brigade to treats on 31. I think clocks would be great. Or I could give them so much candy they get hi per . Wouldn't that be fun watching them get more done then they have done all month.


I don't log out of KP unless I'm going to be away for more than a few days, I just put the laptop to sleep.

Maybe they will give you a treat and let you sleep til noon!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all embarrass me on your knitting. I am still working on my sister's birthday mittens. Her birthday was Oct.5th.
> Seems all I do is take someone to the dr. I have to go again today. That is 3 times this week.
> Yarnie maybe you need to call the bridge workers in Little Rock. It only took them 2 weeks to blow up a bridge . :sm16: :sm09:


But you have all these appointments to keep, family and pets to feed and pamper -- all more important!

Blowing up the bridge is supposed to be the easy part - how long will it take to put a new one up?!?! You and Yarnie could have a Guess the number of weeks pool.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was my mother. They have added to her meds and want to keep check on her. Her BP is too low now and she is tired.
> 
> You don't need to clean your windows until the bridge is finished. You are really getting a show with the road crew. They sure make a mess
> While I was on my trip the power company finally cut our limps that take out our power lines if we have a storm. I didn't pay attention until a few days ago. They cut my tame pink honeysuckle down to the ground. Grrr plus so many sticks and limbs to clean up. They broke some of my planters too. Seems like I am not suppose to have flowers anymore. Dogs, chickens, men in my garden. :sm26: :sm05:


 :sm14: Not a nice surprise! Why would they cut the honeysuckle? Bad enough to step on it, but cutting it is mean.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I almost spit coffee on my lap top. Soooo funny!
> 
> :sm24:


Would an announcement help? Probably not...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/10/jesus-tomb-opened-church-holy-sepulchre/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The hats are for some of the children in our church. I like to have about 20 on hand for those who need them. I may have that many, if I can get them together in one place.
> 
> Then my sewing machine has been lonely. I need to sew some cloth books, the preprinted panels, that you just need to cut and sew, with a thin amount of batting between. I have a good size stash of the preprinted panels. I like giving these as baby gifts.
> 
> I will be going back to work in January, but fewer hours. Only 4 or 6 hours a day rather than the 8 or 10, I did last year.


I remember you use to make those books for gifts. 
I am glad you are cutting back on your hours in January> Will you still have to take classes? What about your DD will she be working full time?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But you have all these appointments to keep, family and pets to feed and pamper -- all more important!
> 
> Blowing up the bridge is supposed to be the easy part - how long will it take to put a new one up?!?! You and Yarnie could have a Guess the number of weeks pool.


Yes I know. I can't wait till my family goes hunting. Maybe finish my wips. Or start another one. :sm17: 
I don't know how long it will take the bridge in N Little Rock to be made. I don't go that way when I go thru Little Rock but it will make traffic worse thru LR. I am more concerned about the freeway they are working on in my town. It is a mess right now. Gets my car dirty. :sm22:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would an announcement help? Probably not...


Maybe. Those are funny. There are drama queen young and old. :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The hats are for some of the children in our church. I like to have about 20 on hand for those who need them. I may have that many, if I can get them together in one place.
> 
> Then my sewing machine has been lonely. I need to sew some cloth books, the preprinted panels, that you just need to cut and sew, with a thin amount of batting between. I have a good size stash of the preprinted panels. I like giving these as baby gifts.
> 
> I will be going back to work in January, but fewer hours. Only 4 or 6 hours a day rather than the 8 or 10, I did last year.


Oh cloth books do they still make the patterns ? You are so busy you really do have to cut back on hours or you would not have time to do anything that you enjoy. Glad your doing it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was my mother. They have added to her meds and want to keep check on her. Her BP is too low now and she is tired.
> 
> You don't need to clean your windows until the bridge is finished. You are really getting a show with the road crew. They sure make a mess
> While I was on my trip the power company finally cut our limps that take out our power lines if we have a storm. I didn't pay attention until a few days ago. They cut my tame pink honeysuckle down to the ground. Grrr plus so many sticks and limbs to clean up. They broke some of my planters too. Seems like I am not suppose to have flowers anymore. Dogs, chickens, men in my garden. :sm26: :sm05:


Here they have to clean up everything. Sounds like they went a bit off the wall. Well you can always start a weed garden that way if they mess it up weeds I mean. They will just grow back just ask me I am the weed lady of the town. I have talent in the weed growth. If you need starter plants let me know I can send you a book on them. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/10/jesus-tomb-opened-church-holy-sepulchre/


Can you imagine how you would feel while you were there? Thanks WCK.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would an announcement help? Probably not...


Oh depends don't fail me now.

Those oh my gosh are way to funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> January is mostly training hours, unless the IRS gets their act together before Jan 30th. The first two weeks in Feb are the 6 hrs a day. then 4 hours.
> 
> My daughter will be working full time. We are going to classes Nov 7-8. The again on Nov 15. The IRS requires 16 hours of updates, ethics, and general tax subjects each year, in order to get a Personal Identification Number (PIN) just to sign a tax return.


Glad Daughter will be with you going to class.

I am really glad you are cutting back on hours.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I know. I can't wait till my family goes hunting. Maybe finish my wips. Or start another one. :sm17:
> I don't know how long it will take the bridge in N Little Rock to be made. I don't go that way when I go thru Little Rock but it will make traffic worse thru LR. I am more concerned about the freeway they are working on in my town. It is a mess right now. Gets my car dirty. :sm22:


When do they go off to deer camp?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/10/jesus-tomb-opened-church-holy-sepulchre/


Oh no words come to me at the moment but wonderful. I wish I could have been there .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did work 3 hours today just answering phones and questions. I am very tired. So I hope I will be able to work the 4 or 6 hours. But in 2 months, I hope to be reasonably back to normal.


Will you be able to work in the morning so you can go home to take a nap? I hope you will be back to normal soon too. You are going to wear your hands out with all of those potholders.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When do they go off to deer camp?


They have been hunting some in the back the last few weeks. My GD and Dh killed one.They had them processed. My son took it to a friend who gave it to someone that didn't have but a can of beans to eat. We don't realize how blessed we are until we hear stories like that. It seems like it was just in time for them to eat. 
Sorry I got side tracked. The gun season starts Nov. 12th. DH will be gone for a week this time. If it doesn't storm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They have been hunting some in the back the last few weeks. My GD and Dh killed one.They had them processed. My son took it to a friend who gave it to someone that didn't have but a can of beans to eat. We don't realize how blessed we are until we hear stories like that. It seems like it was just in time for them to eat.
> Sorry I got side tracked. The gun season starts Nov. 12th. DH will be gone for a week this time. If it doesn't storm.


You're right - sometimes we take so much for granted. I'm sure it means a lot to the family who have the meat.

Are your sons and grands going too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right - sometimes we take so much for granted. I'm sure it means a lot to the family who have the meat.
> 
> Are your sons and grands going too?


Yes . My nurse son is staying the week with DH. My grands will come and go because of work and school. Other son will have to work on and off.

They always give the meat away but this time someone was really hungry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I did work 3 hours today just answering phones and questions. I am very tired. So I hope I will be able to work the 4 or 6 hours. But in 2 months, I hope to be reasonably back to normal.


Just take care of yourself . Nothing in life is that important that you need to over work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes . My nurse son is staying the week with DH. My grands will come and go because of work and school. Other son will have to work on and off.
> 
> They always give the meat away but this time someone was really hungry.


tender hearts and kindness must run in your families.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes . My nurse son is staying the week with DH. My grands will come and go because of work and school. Other son will have to work on and off.
> 
> They always give the meat away but this time someone was really hungry.


That's right - you're allergic to venison aren't you? Dad fished but didn't hunt, but we did get some deer, moose, elk from family friends, we thought it was a great treat, especially the moose.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

From a friend.
This morning I had to rush around to feed all of our animals and get to school by 8 to help chaperone a field trip to Crystal Bridges.
I was juggling several objects; a jug of water for Bacon Boy, some scraps, etc. When I let the chickens loose I checked the nests to see of we had missed any eggs last night.
Sure enough, there was one. Where could I put it so it wouldn't interfere with the rest of my chores?
I know! My bra!

Cut from that scene to the waiting area for the art tour, (We had just finished an hour hike on the trails).

I fold my arms across my chest. I felt a hard round sphere inside my Cross Your Heart 14 hour boulder holder.

My heart sped up. What the h#*@ is in there? I can't just start groping myself. I'm in charge of ten 14-year-olds, I can't run off to the bathroom.
I'm STILL clueless about the foreign object.
I finally see my opportunity to go to a corner, turn my back, and slip my hand down my shirt.

I rarely make myself laugh, but if I had not been aiming for discretion I would have cackled like a hen.

Things I'm thankful for:

1) it did not smash.
2) it did not slide out the bottom of my top and land on the floor in front of those kids. Jackson would gave NEVER been the same.
"The Day My Mother Laid an Egg on My Field Trip" by Jackson .

I hope I never get Alzheimers and forger this day.

Bawk, bawk, bawk, bawk, baaaaawk!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> From a friend.
> This morning I had to rush around to feed all of our animals and get to school by 8 to help chaperone a field trip to Crystal Bridges.
> I was juggling several objects; a jug of water for Bacon Boy, some scraps, etc. When I let the chickens loose I checked the nests to see of we had missed any eggs last night.
> Sure enough, there was one. Where could I put it so it wouldn't interfere with the rest of my chores?
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: Sounds like a story that could have happened to you!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> From a friend.
> This morning I had to rush around to feed all of our animals and get to school by 8 to help chaperone a field trip to Crystal Bridges.
> I was juggling several objects; a jug of water for Bacon Boy, some scraps, etc. When I let the chickens loose I checked the nests to see of we had missed any eggs last night.
> Sure enough, there was one. Where could I put it so it wouldn't interfere with the rest of my chores?
> ...


Oh I was thinking the egg broke. Nice one CB glad you shared it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I was thinking the egg broke. Nice one CB glad you shared it.


How was your day Yarnie? Did the bridge crew let you sleep in?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ditto!


She is really my DH's teacher friend. She is so funny. I love her facebook post. She has the new potbelly pig she named Bacon Boy. I thought everyone needed a laugh. Yes it does sound like me. I think she is my twin. :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It was a rainy morning but that didn't stop the trick or treaters from coming to town this morning. Lots of great costumes, including some of the parents or grandparents and even the family dog. I had 720 treats and they were gone just before noon.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a rainy morning but that didn't stop the trick or treaters from coming to town this morning. Lots of great costumes, including some of the parents or grandparents and even the family dog. I had 720 treats and they were gone just before noon.
> 
> How is everyone doing today?


How were the kids dressed? That is a lot of treats for a rainy day.
Did you sell lots of things today? 
We are still in the 80's. I am looking forward to cooler weather and some rain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How were the kids dressed? That is a lot of treats for a rainy day.
> Did you sell lots of things today?
> We are still in the 80's. I am looking forward to cooler weather and some rain.


We usually get a lot of rain over the winter (it just started earlier this year) so people still get out for events unless it's really windy or torrential rain. There were lots of princesses, action figures, ghouls and animals, but my 2 favourites were a little lumberjack with a toy chain saw strapped to his waist and a little kitten pushing a toy shopping cart to collect his treats :sm01:

And it was a good day in the store too, lots of gifts still being made.

Did you finish cleaning up after the hydro guys? Hopefully you won't lose power this winter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We usually get a lot of rain over the winter (it just started earlier this year) so people still get out for events unless it's really windy or torrential rain. There were lots of princesses, action figures, ghouls and animals, but my 2 favourites were a little lumberjack with a toy chain saw strapped to his waist and a little kitten pushing a toy shopping cart to collect his treats :sm01:
> 
> And it was a good day in the store too, lots of gifts still being made.
> 
> Did you finish cleaning up after the hydro guys? Hopefully you won't lose power this winter.


That little lumberjack sounds cute. My boys always dressed like that when they were little. Also cowboys. The kitten must have been cute too. Was it a real kitten or dressed up person?

I have had too much going on to clean up the yard. I got one load picked up the next will have to be raked with the leaves. It is in high 80's here so I am not getting out . Snakes still out so I am afraid I will see one while working. My family are at the woods today so I am cleaning inside with the help of Chewy protecting from my broom and Hoover. 
:sm22: 
Enjoy your Sunday after!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That little lumberjack sounds cute. My boys always dressed like that when they were little. Also cowboys. The kitten must have been cute too. Was it a real kitten or dressed up person?
> 
> I have had too much going on to clean up the yard. I got one load picked up the next will have to be raked with the leaves. It is in high 80's here so I am not getting out . Snakes still out so I am afraid I will see one while working. My family are at the woods today so I am cleaning inside with the help of Chewy protecting from my broom and Hoover.
> :sm22:
> Enjoy your Sunday after!


There were a few very cute little cowboys too. It was a little boy made up as a kitten, but there were lots of real dogs - in and out of costume :sm01:

When do the snakes start to hibernate, or do they hibernate? You can always count on Chewy to help with the chores :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There were a few very cute little cowboys too. It was a little boy made up as a kitten, but there were lots of real dogs - in and out of costume :sm01:
> 
> When do the snakes start to hibernate, or do they hibernate? You can always count on Chewy to help with the chores :sm23:


Anytime it gets warm the snakes come out. You have to always watch for them.We can have days in the winter up to 70 degrees. Up and down with our temps.I never believed they came out in the winter until last year when I saw one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anytime it gets warm the snakes come out. You have to always watch for them.We can have days in the winter up to 70 degrees. Up and down with our temps.I never believed they came out in the winter until last year when I saw one.


The only snakes I've seen here a little water snakes or garter snakes. Southern Alberta had rattlers, but it's too cold for them in most areas. We were warned about snakes and spiders in Australia.

The sun came out for a while today in between the showers and forecast says back to rain by tomorrow.

How was your day with Chewy? Is DH back?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The only snakes I've seen here a little water snakes or garter snakes. Southern Alberta had rattlers, but it's too cold for them in most areas. We were warned about snakes and spiders in Australia.
> 
> The sun came out for a while today in between the showers and forecast says back to rain by tomorrow.
> 
> How was your day with Chewy? Is DH back?


Chewy was outside crying. He found an old turtle shell and had it stuck in his mouth. Crazy dog!
Yes Dh is home he was just gone for the afternoon. They were checking to see how their stands were holding up and look at the camp site.
I know Australia has some of the most dangerous snakes and spiders. The deer camp woods have lots of timber rattlers. DH killed one a couple of years ago. Wild pigs are in the woods too. I am afraid for my family while they are hunting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is very interesting
.http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/hillary-for-dummies-a-word-to-the-wise/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anytime it gets warm the snakes come out. You have to always watch for them.We can have days in the winter up to 70 degrees. Up and down with our temps.I never believed they came out in the winter until last year when I saw one.


It was 85 on Saturday and today it will be 86. I always watched out for snakes outside, but now have to keep on top of it inside as well. :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy was outside crying. He found an old turtle shell and had it stuck in his mouth. Crazy dog!
> Yes Dh is home he was just gone for the afternoon. They were checking to see how their stands were holding up and look at the camp site.
> I know Australia has some of the most dangerous snakes and spiders. The deer camp woods have lots of timber rattlers. DH killed one a couple of years ago. Wild pigs are in the woods too. I am afraid for my family while they are hunting.


I heard that living in Australia is not for sissies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is very interesting
> .http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/hillary-for-dummies-a-word-to-the-wise/


Thanks for posting that CB. How anyone can support Hillary is mind boggling. She brought this all on by herself. She could have stopped the email scandal by just coming clean with a news conference instead of the continuous lies and attempted coverups. Now with the latest leaks, it looks like Hillary will throw Huma under the bus. Huma hasn't been seen with Hillary all weekend. I can't feel sorry for any of them.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi! Some of you asked me to share pics of Max in his halloween costume. He's a washing machine on the front, and a dryer on the back. It was what he insisted on dressing up as. Ahahahahahaha!

It really spins!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It was 85 on Saturday and today it will be 86. I always watched out for snakes outside, but now have to keep on top of it inside as well. :sm14: :sm14:


 :sm18: I hear ya! :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi! Some of you asked me to share pics of Max in his halloween costume. He's a washing machine on the front, and a dryer on the back. It was what he insisted on dressing up as. Ahahahahahaha!
> 
> It really spins!


Oh my gosh Nan that is too cute! Where did you get that? Did you make it? :sm02:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh Nan that is too cute! Where did you get that? Did you make it? :sm02:


Thanks CB! No, I didn't make it, my son and daughter in law did. Max has been absolutely obsessed with the washer and dryer lately. He loves to watch them spin and perfectly mimics the sounds that they make (he has autism). They were still surprised when they asked him what he wanted to be for halloween, and he said a washer and and dryer. Well, they decided to let him be what he wanted to be, and he loves it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi! Some of you asked me to share pics of Max in his halloween costume. He's a washing machine on the front, and a dryer on the back. It was what he insisted on dressing up as. Ahahahahahaha!
> 
> It really spins!


Oh he is a charmer KFN, I love it. Oh my how did they get it to spin? He is fine he is growing so your a proud grandma as you should be. Max's is God's blessing to you and the family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for posting that CB. How anyone can support Hillary is mind boggling. She brought this all on by herself. She could have stopped the email scandal by just coming clean with a news conference instead of the continuous lies and attempted coverups. Now with the latest leaks, it looks like Hillary will throw Huma under the bus. Huma hasn't been seen with Hillary all weekend. I can't feel sorry for any of them.


She will never come clean how can she. As I heard the pastor say one day. First you lie, then you have to cover that lie with another lie and it goes on and on and on.

She is living proof of what can happen when one lies. The thing that is wrong is how many now back her in this whole thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks CB! No, I didn't make it, my son and daughter in law did. Max has been absolutely obsessed with the washer and dryer lately. He loves to watch them spin and perfectly mimics the sounds that they make (he has autism). They were still surprised when they asked him what he wanted to be for halloween, and he said a washer and and dryer. Well, they decided to let him be what he wanted to be, and he loves it.


Your son and Dil are really smart to be able to do that.
:sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy was outside crying. He found an old turtle shell and had it stuck in his mouth. Crazy dog!
> Yes Dh is home he was just gone for the afternoon. They were checking to see how their stands were holding up and look at the camp site.
> I know Australia has some of the most dangerous snakes and spiders. The deer camp woods have lots of timber rattlers. DH killed one a couple of years ago. Wild pigs are in the woods too. I am afraid for my family while they are hunting.


Poor Chewy. I was surprised to find out that we have a lot of wild pigs causing problems on the Island too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It was 85 on Saturday and today it will be 86. I always watched out for snakes outside, but now have to keep on top of it inside as well. :sm14: :sm14:


That's right -- any recent signs of Mr Slithers?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for posting that CB. How anyone can support Hillary is mind boggling. She brought this all on by herself. She could have stopped the email scandal by just coming clean with a news conference instead of the continuous lies and attempted coverups. Now with the latest leaks, it looks like Hillary will throw Huma under the bus. Huma hasn't been seen with Hillary all weekend. I can't feel sorry for any of them.


The foreign donations really bother me, especially those from Middle Eastern countries involved with funding terrorism. Even Canada gave money to the Clinton Foundation. The Foundation collects and re-distributes money but doesn't seem to be directly involved in charitable works so it doesn't make sense for foreign govt to donate through the Foundation when they could provide funds directly to the agency doing the charitable work without the cost of running the foundation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi! Some of you asked me to share pics of Max in his halloween costume. He's a washing machine on the front, and a dryer on the back. It was what he insisted on dressing up as. Ahahahahahaha!
> 
> It really spins!


The costume is just too cute for words!! :sm24: And that big smile on Max's face in the last pic says it all. Is that Max's school party?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks CB! No, I didn't make it, my son and daughter in law did. Max has been absolutely obsessed with the washer and dryer lately. He loves to watch them spin and perfectly mimics the sounds that they make (he has autism). They were still surprised when they asked him what he wanted to be for halloween, and he said a washer and and dryer. Well, they decided to let him be what he wanted to be, and he loves it.


Your son & DIL were so creative to make both the washer and dryer :sm24: It will be a Halloween for him to remember. Did they use batteries to get it to spin?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh he is a charmer KFN, I love it. Oh my how did they get it to spin? He is fine he is growing so your a proud grandma as you should be. Max's is God's blessing to you and the family.


Hey Yarnie, good to see you back. How are you doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK what are your plans for your day off? Anything fun?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what are your plans for your day off? Anything fun?


Friends are coming over for afternoon dinner. They've been on holiday and we're looking forward to hearing all about their trip. We're having roast pork loin, mashed potatoes, veggies


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, good to see you back. How are you doing?


Just wonderful, my gosh we have a three way mess here. bridge road swear . All day long. Wake up alarm this am big bang removing road outside of house. House was shaking what fun.

Computer back on line forget how much I use it for.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

7 more days then we will be put out of our misery . I am so sick of it all. I mean sick of it. I do not answer the phone any more as I do not want to hear who what when and how I should vote or whom I am voting for. If I see another I approve of this message I will be happy. I so want to tell them all I do not approve of your message.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Friends are coming over for afternoon dinner. They've been on holiday and we're looking forward to hearing all about their trip. We're having roast pork loin, mashed potatoes, veggies


Oh that sounds so good. I want to make a pork loin I found a new recipe I would like to try. That's if I can find the recipe.

Know you will enjoy company.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Friends are coming over for afternoon dinner. They've been on holiday and we're looking forward to hearing all about their trip. We're having roast pork loin, mashed potatoes, veggies


That sounds nice. Your pork must really be a hit! Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> 7 more days then we will be put out of our misery . I am so sick of it all. I mean sick of it. I do not answer the phone any more as I do not want to hear who what when and how I should vote or whom I am voting for. If I see another I approve of this message I will be happy. I so want to tell them all I do not approve of your message.


I am glad we don't have a landline anymore to hear all of that. The mailbox was full of it today. I just threw it all in the trash. Can't wait for it to be over. Is there anything else going on in the world? How would we know?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just wonderful, my gosh we have a three way mess here. bridge road swear . All day long. Wake up alarm this am big bang removing road outside of house. House was shaking what fun.
> 
> Computer back on line forget how much I use it for.


The workers are still making up for lost time. Is your water still running? How is Willie handling the shaking house?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> 7 more days then we will be put out of our misery . I am so sick of it all. I mean sick of it. I do not answer the phone any more as I do not want to hear who what when and how I should vote or whom I am voting for. If I see another I approve of this message I will be happy. I so want to tell them all I do not approve of your message.


We make good use of call display and only answer the phone if we recognize the number.

If someone had made a movie with this plot line for an election campaign, people would have said it wasn't realistic :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The workers are still making up for lost time. Is your water still running? How is Willie handling the shaking house?


Yes they are making up for lost time all at once . Water still on. Willie not happy he does not go on his window perch. Just looks at window then at hubby or I and wonders what is going on.

I just had a piece of smoke salmon should not be eating it this late at night , but so good. Willy had a piece too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds so good. I want to make a pork loin I found a new recipe I would like to try. That's if I can find the recipe.
> 
> Know you will enjoy company.


Would love to see your recipe, I don't do anything special with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We got our first Christmas card today. I know really early. Since it is still hot and green here it is messing with my seasons. It was a Salvation Army card. This is the first year I haven't had a child to dress up for Trick or Treating. I don't know if I miss it or not. 
Going to bed. Love to all and miss the Denims that are missing. I hope everyone post again soon. I know LL is on vacation. Good to see Gali posting. Solo is always with us. I miss LTL . I hope her parents are ok. Bonn come home to us when your wrist heal! 
xx ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes they are making up for lost time all at once . Water still on. Willie not happy he does not go on his window perch. Just looks at window then at hubby or I and wonders what is going on.
> 
> I just had a piece of smoke salmon should not be eating it this late at night , but so good. Willy had a piece too.


Sharing with Willie makes it ok, part of the Cat's Bill of Rights.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see your recipe, I don't do anything special with it.


I will have to fine it. Bought three or four recipe mags that's why will have to look for it but will share it as soon as I find it. Have not tried it yet but it sounded good to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got our first Christmas card today. I know really early. Since it is still hot and green here it is messing with my seasons. It was a Salvation Army card. This is the first year I haven't had a child to dress up for Trick or Treating. I don't know if I miss it or not.
> Going to bed. Love to all and miss the Denims that are missing. I hope everyone post again soon. I know LL is on vacation. Good to see Gali posting. Solo is always with us. I miss LTL . I hope her parents are ok. Bonn come home to us when your wrist heal!
> xx ♥


Nite now and God Bless


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sharing with Willie makes it ok, part of the Cat's Bill of Rights.


Isn't that the truth then I get such loving looks and hand licks of course licks are because of salmon smell.

Getting off too have to get to bed early as won't be able to sleep in with the bridge munchers on the job early.

Nite now WCK and have a nice day tomorrow with company.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oops
http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/clinton-insider-abandons-hillary-on-live-tv/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.charismanews.com/politics/elections/58042-dr-james-dobson-donald-trump-has-accepted-christ


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hi! Some of you asked me to share pics of Max in his halloween costume. He's a washing machine on the front, and a dryer on the back. It was what he insisted on dressing up as. Ahahahahahaha!
> 
> It really spins!


Max is just too cute for words. What an adorable costume.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She will never come clean how can she. As I heard the pastor say one day. First you lie, then you have to cover that lie with another lie and it goes on and on and on.
> 
> She is living proof of what can happen when one lies. The thing that is wrong is how many now back her in this whole thing.


I know Yarnie. What gets me is how they can back her knowing she is corrupt to the core. I suppose they just don't care about that and it certainly says a lot about them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's right -- any recent signs of Mr Slithers?


Now you did it. You named it. If I ever catch it, be prepared for the delivery of your new pet. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The foreign donations really bother me, especially those from Middle Eastern countries involved with funding terrorism. Even Canada gave money to the Clinton Foundation. The Foundation collects and re-distributes money but doesn't seem to be directly involved in charitable works so it doesn't make sense for foreign govt to donate through the Foundation when they could provide funds directly to the agency doing the charitable work without the cost of running the foundation.


The foreign donations were the reason for using the private server. The Clinton's didn't want anyone to know what they were up to. This is the type of poor judgement that both Bernie Sanders and Donald Trump are referring to about Hillary. It was more "convenient" for her to use one server, but it would have been a non issue if she used two servers. If it's such a problem for her to use more than one device, then how will she handle the job as POTUS, where she will be required to more than one thing at a time?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad we don't have a landline anymore to hear all of that. The mailbox was full of it today. I just threw it all in the trash. Can't wait for it to be over. Is there anything else going on in the world? How would we know?


I've been keeping up with the DAPL vs the Sioux Indians in North Dakota. It's absolutely terrible what is going on there and what is being done to the Native Americans. I'm a little fuzzy on how it all started and will have to go back and do some research. Apparently, the companies representing the pipeline have been taking over Sioux Indian land to build this pipeline. They didn't acquire it by eminent domain, they just took it. The Sioux Indians have been protesting, very peacefully, since July and have been joined by many other tribes across the nation and other non native Americans. The pipeline people have called in private security, the military and various police departments, which have come prepared for battle. The Native Americans have had dogs attack them, egged on by the private security company, they have been arrested for doing absolutely nothing, they have been constantly pepper sprayed and finally have been arrested and placed in dog kennels with numbers written on their arms. Instead of putting them in jail, the police have put them in actual dog kennels. How disgusting is this! This is all because they want to protect their water supply. The pipeline will cross the river twice before it leaves the state.

Jill Stein, the Green Party candidate, went there to protest. She was the one that spray painted some of the equipment. Also, Goodman a reporter with NPR, (I think) has been there several times to report on what is going on. She was arrested for doing so and had a bogus charge placed on her. All she was doing was interviewing some of the protestors. The whole thing is so crazy, yet nothing has been reported in the MSM. They did have a little segment on my local news last night. I'm going to contact my Senators and Reps and tell them to get involved. It is really disgusting what is going on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I've been keeping up with the DAPL vs the Sioux Indians in North Dakota. It's absolutely terrible what is going on there and what is being done to the Native Americans. I'm a little fuzzy on how it all started and will have to go back and do some research. Apparently, the companies representing the pipeline have been taking over Sioux Indian land to build this pipeline. They didn't acquire it by eminent domain, they just took it. The Sioux Indians have been protesting, very peacefully, since July and have been joined by many other tribes across the nation and other non native Americans. The pipeline people have called in private security, the military and various police departments, which have come prepared for battle. The Native Americans have had dogs attack them, egged on by the private security company, they have been arrested for doing absolutely nothing, they have been constantly pepper sprayed and finally have been arrested and placed in dog kennels with numbers written on their arms. Instead of putting them in jail, the police have put them in actual dog kennels. How disgusting is this! This is all because they want to protect their water supply. The pipeline will cross the river twice before it leaves the state.
> 
> Jill Stein, the Green Party candidate, went there to protest. She was the one that spray painted some of the equipment. Also, Goodman a reporter with NPR, (I think) has been there several times to report on what is going on. She was arrested for doing so and had a bogus charge placed on her. All she was doing was interviewing some of the protestors. The whole thing is so crazy, yet nothing has been reported in the MSM. They did have a little segment on my local news last night. I'm going to contact my Senators and Reps and tell them to get involved. It is really disgusting what is going on.


I have herd very little about what is happening. Glad you updated me, how sad the mess that is going on and dog kennels . My gosh this nation is out of control. Will do as you say and get in touch with those who represent us and tell them to get involved too. Thanks Solo.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now you did it. You named it. If I ever catch it, be prepared for the delivery of your new pet. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh my gosh you are mean. Can you tell me how you plan to delivery Ms. snake? Do you need anything special to put Ms. snake in?

WCK I am undercover for the snakes of America. I can handle this for you, I am part of the snake protection in the C eye A's.

Sending snakes through the mail ect. is braking law 2033 under the silther act made into law by non other then Bill Clinton.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Something interesting on the news in Little Rock tonight. A guy was at the bus stop and showed himself to some 17 yo girls. One of the girls called her mama. The mama got in her car drove to the bus stop. She ran over the guy and then got out of the car and whipped his butt. An officer got knocked off his foot board of his car while chasing the guy. It sounds like some of the fights on KP. :O


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you are mean. Can you tell me how you plan to delivery Ms. snake? Do you need anything special to put Ms. snake in?
> 
> WCK I am undercover for the snakes of America. I can handle this for you, I am part of the snake protection in the C eye A's.
> 
> Sending snakes through the mail ect. is braking law 2033 under the silther act made into law by non other then Bill Clinton.


 :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oops
> http://www.wnd.com/2016/10/clinton-insider-abandons-hillary-on-live-tv/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Now you did it. You named it. If I ever catch it, be prepared for the delivery of your new pet. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Maybe it's mummified in your wall :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Something interesting on the news in Little Rock tonight. A guy was at the bus stop and showed himself to some 17 yo girls. One of the girls called her mama. The mama got in her car drove to the bus stop. She ran over the guy and then got out of the car and whipped his butt. An officer got knocked off his foot board of his car while chasing the guy. It sounds like some of the fights on KP. :O


That is my kind of mama she is a tiger when it comes to her child. Love it, life does have it's good moments.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The foreign donations were the reason for using the private server. The Clinton's didn't want anyone to know what they were up to. This is the type of poor judgement that both Bernie Sanders and Donald Trump are referring to about Hillary. It was more "convenient" for her to use one server, but it would have been a non issue if she used two servers. If it's such a problem for her to use more than one device, then how will she handle the job as POTUS, where she will be required to more than one thing at a time?


According to Wikileaks, even Podesta and Abedin wrote about her poor judgment


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I know Yarnie. What gets me is how they can back her knowing she is corrupt to the core. I suppose they just don't care about that and it certainly says a lot about them.


Because it is less important than Trump being a sexual predator, a molester and rapist of children, a mobster, and a fraud. Her corruption has not been proven. They can't nail her for anything that didn't happen. In Trumps case he is facing 75 lawsuits. That's how we can vote for her. He will be tied up in court for some time. That could lead to a constitutional crisis.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK how did your dinner go with your friends? Did they like your pork loin?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is my kind of mama she is a tiger when it comes to her child. Love it, life does have it's good moments.


It sounds like something I would do. For real. Don't mess with my babies or my family. Not even my dogs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a mind yet just one more week and the fog shall lift. It not much of a mind but it is still there. If I can hold out for another week I may make it .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I've been keeping up with the DAPL vs the Sioux Indians in North Dakota. It's absolutely terrible what is going on there and what is being done to the Native Americans. I'm a little fuzzy on how it all started and will have to go back and do some research. Apparently, the companies representing the pipeline have been taking over Sioux Indian land to build this pipeline. They didn't acquire it by eminent domain, they just took it. The Sioux Indians have been protesting, very peacefully, since July and have been joined by many other tribes across the nation and other non native Americans. The pipeline people have called in private security, the military and various police departments, which have come prepared for battle. The Native Americans have had dogs attack them, egged on by the private security company, they have been arrested for doing absolutely nothing, they have been constantly pepper sprayed and finally have been arrested and placed in dog kennels with numbers written on their arms. Instead of putting them in jail, the police have put them in actual dog kennels. How disgusting is this! This is all because they want to protect their water supply. The pipeline will cross the river twice before it leaves the state.
> 
> Jill Stein, the Green Party candidate, went there to protest. She was the one that spray painted some of the equipment. Also, Goodman a reporter with NPR, (I think) has been there several times to report on what is going on. She was arrested for doing so and had a bogus charge placed on her. All she was doing was interviewing some of the protestors. The whole thing is so crazy, yet nothing has been reported in the MSM. They did have a little segment on my local news last night. I'm going to contact my Senators and Reps and tell them to get involved. It is really disgusting what is going on.


CTV news and the National Posts have had a little bit of coverage, so I knew there was a protest, but no details. I hadn't heard about putting people in dog kennels, whoever is responsible for that needs to spend time in a kennel themselves -- that is totally unbelievable, and then face criminal charges. I'm going to do some research on how the pipeline company got the land and background to the issue.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds like something I would do. For real. Don't mess with my babies or my family. Not even my dogs.


I have always told people you can hurt me you can kill me. But if you ever say or do anything to my boys you have cross the line of a mother whose raft you will regret you ever cross.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you are mean. Can you tell me how you plan to delivery Ms. snake? Do you need anything special to put Ms. snake in?
> 
> WCK I am undercover for the snakes of America. I can handle this for you, I am part of the snake protection in the C eye A's.
> 
> Sending snakes through the mail ect. is braking law 2033 under the silther act made into law by non other then Bill Clinton.


 :sm09: :sm23: Thanks Yarnie -- it pays to know people in high places!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have always told people you can hurt me you can kill me. But if you ever say or do anything to my boys you have cross the line of a mother whose raft you will regret you ever cross.


We love our babies that is why.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Something interesting on the news in Little Rock tonight. A guy was at the bus stop and showed himself to some 17 yo girls. One of the girls called her mama. The mama got in her car drove to the bus stop. She ran over the guy and then got out of the car and whipped his butt. An officer got knocked off his foot board of his car while chasing the guy. It sounds like some of the fights on KP. :O


I can see most Mama's doing just that, but I'm glad the police were involved too - hope he is locked up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can see most Mama's doing just that, but I'm glad the police were involved too - hope he is locked up.


He was. He was drugged out. They took him away. The mama was on TV so I guess she wasn't taken to jail. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk think I found Pork recipe but just to tired tonight to post it will do tomorrow.

Had to take computer in today again. I screwed up some of it. Love the man who has to help me. He removed the button that I hit as he does not trust me not to do it again.

He also told me I was not to touch or do anything on 10 that I don't know anything about felt like a little kid being corrected by my dad. This was twice this week I had to take it in. I am afraid to touch anything any more. Gosh he is to nice and does not charge me anything. He is a real Techie I mean he told me his class a fa cations my gosh he even tells his mom who is 80 to not believe anything she reads on internet ect. I must remind him of his mom. He is very funny he said he is trying to explain what I did in words I would understand and he did. I am not to touch anything that I do not understand. So I am in the computer corner with him.
Neighbor has been to busy so took it in to a tech I bought it from.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how did your dinner go with your friends? Did they like your pork loin?


We always have a great time when we get together. They are the first friends we made when we moved here in 2000 and we are still very close friends even though we are on opposite sides of the political spectrum.

Pork was good and I made apple sauce with our apples, steamed beets, roasted carrots and mashed potatoes. DH bought black forest cake for dessert.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have a mind yet just one more week and the fog shall lift. It not much of a mind but it is still there. If I can hold out for another week I may make it .


I have a feeling Nov 9 will be the start of Round 2 rather than the end :sm19:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have a feeling Nov 9 will be the start of Round 2 rather than the end :sm19:


sh sh now you tell me, gee I am not going to be able to handle that. Round one was enough.

Do you know how many people in this country have said they are moving to Canada if Trump wins or if Hillary wins.

You may want to buy a motel or bed and breakfast you will be sitting on a gold mine.

No matter who wins I am staying right here. Gosh I have to see the bridge finish and what it will look like.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We always have a great time when we get together. They are the first friends we made when we moved here in 2000 and we are still very close friends even though we are on opposite sides of the political spectrum.
> 
> Pork was good and I made apple sauce with our apples, steamed beets, roasted carrots and mashed potatoes. DH bought black forest cake for dessert.


Ho it is so nice to have a visit with friends like that.

I would have stuff myself to full if I was invited it sounds so good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk think I found Pork recipe but just to tired tonight to post it will do tomorrow.
> 
> Had to take computer in today again. I screwed up some of it. Love the man who has to help me. He removed the button that I hit as he does not trust me not to do it again.
> 
> ...


Thanks Yarnie!

Do you remember what button you hit? #10 seems to have a life of it's own. Glad you have a good techie in your corner :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We always have a great time when we get together. They are the first friends we made when we moved here in 2000 and we are still very close friends even though we are on opposite sides of the political spectrum.
> 
> Pork was good and I made apple sauce with our apples, steamed beets, roasted carrots and mashed potatoes. DH bought black forest cake for dessert.


Yum that sounds so good. I know you are a wonderful hostess. It is sometimes hard to be friends when yo are on the opposite side. You must really love each other.
I have my aunts recipe for skillet apple pie if you want it. I have my crust bought and will be making it soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have a feeling Nov 9 will be the start of Round 2 rather than the end :sm19:


I don't want round 2. Maybe I will come to visit you while this is going on. Can Chewy come with me? I will cook for you while you work and we can knit. No news tho. Just visiting and eating . YOur cats will make me come home to get me one. Doesn't anyone want me to come pick you up on my way? I can set 10 people.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> sh sh now you tell me, gee I am not going to be able to handle that. Round one was enough.
> 
> Do you know how many people in this country have said they are moving to Canada if Trump wins or if Hillary wins.
> 
> ...


Who wants a bunch of whiners who cut and run when they don't get their way? :sm25:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie!
> 
> Do you remember what button you hit? #10 seems to have a life of it's own. Glad you have a good techie in your corner :sm24:


No but I do not have to worry about it. He removed it from desk top so I would not do it again. I mean I felt like I was in school. He wanted to make sure I never did it again. I removed all of the apps from screen except for my pictures and game and news. I mean really now I have them all back and no button to make them disappear again. He also showed me a screen that I am not suppose to touch at all. It had information about apps controls ect. So I am not going to touch it ever. Well till the next time I think I can fix it. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ho it is so nice to have a visit with friends like that.
> 
> I would have stuff myself to full if I was invited it sounds so good.


Bring your recipe in person and we will stuff ourselves!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting off to bed now God bless all of you on DP tonight even you who are just visiting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yum that sounds so good. I know you are a wonderful hostess. It is sometimes hard to be friends when yo are on the opposite side. You must really love each other.
> I have my aunts recipe for skillet apple pie if you want it. I have my crust bought and will be making it soon.


J is a much better cook than I am; I'm good with basics but she loves making gourmet meals. DH would love for you to share your recipe - he LOVES apple pie.

It might be hard to stay friends if we tried to change each other's minds, but we respect each other as well as love each other so we can talk about our differences without getting angry. We all want a stronger, healthier community, we just disagree on the best way to get there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't want round 2. Maybe I will come to visit you while this is going on. Can Chewy come with me? I will cook for you while you work and we can knit. No news tho. Just visiting and eating . YOur cats will make me come home to get me one. Doesn't anyone want me to come pick you up on my way? I can set 10 people.


Come visit!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Look familiar Yarnie? What about Chewy CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you are mean. Can you tell me how you plan to delivery Ms. snake? Do you need anything special to put Ms. snake in?
> 
> WCK I am undercover for the snakes of America. I can handle this for you, I am part of the snake protection in the C eye A's.
> 
> Sending snakes through the mail ect. is braking law 2033 under the silther act made into law by non other then Bill Clinton.


Who said anything about a third party delivery? I was thinking of a personal delivery where I would KNOW for certain it's delivered. You are welcome to come along to be sure the delivery is on the up and up. I am a law abiding citizen after all. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> CTV news and the National Posts have had a little bit of coverage, so I knew there was a protest, but no details. I hadn't heard about putting people in dog kennels, whoever is responsible for that needs to spend time in a kennel themselves -- that is totally unbelievable, and then face criminal charges. I'm going to do some research on how the pipeline company got the land and background to the issue.


I just can't believe the Native Americans are being treated like this for no reason. They are peacefully protesting. I do hope all the people involved will face charges and do some jail time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Who wants a bunch of whiners who cut and run when they don't get their way? :sm25:


Perhaps it's Canada that needs to build a wall. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> J is a much better cook than I am; I'm good with basics but she loves making gourmet meals. DH would love for you to share your recipe - he LOVES apple pie.
> 
> It might be hard to stay friends if we tried to change each other's minds, but we respect each other as well as love each other so we can talk about our differences without getting angry. We all want a stronger, healthier community, we just disagree on the best way to get there.


I have some friends like that. The good news is they aren't angry liberals, so we can discuss the issues and still be friends.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF0YpXcZw9U&sns=fb


Trump's poll numbers are good. He is tied with Hillary in the national polls. He is ahead in various swing states. The latest ABC poll has him ahead of Clinton by 5 points. No wonder the Dems are scared and angry, and Hillary lost it yesterday. Wow, was she ever mad. Even Obama can't help her now. He was struggling yesterday. Watch for it, they are going to play the sexist card next. The Dems are out of options.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Trump's poll numbers are good. He is tied with Hillary in the national polls. He is ahead in various swing states. The latest ABC poll has him ahead of Clinton by 5 points. No wonder the Dems are scared and angry, and Hillary lost it yesterday. Wow, was she ever mad. Even Obama can't help her now. He was struggling yesterday. Watch for it, they are going to play the sexist card next. The Dems are out of options.


He didn't struggle at all yesterday and was much better today. You should be very worried about the electoral map.
Trump can't catch up no matter which states he wins. How does it feel knowing you voted for a sexual predator and a child molester and rapist?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My mother got a good report on her heart. PTL!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Trump's poll numbers are good. He is tied with Hillary in the national polls. He is ahead in various swing states. The latest ABC poll has him ahead of Clinton by 5 points. No wonder the Dems are scared and angry, and Hillary lost it yesterday. Wow, was she ever mad. Even Obama can't help her now. He was struggling yesterday. Watch for it, they are going to play the sexist card next. The Dems are out of options.


It is a close race for sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is going to get cool tomorrow. Yippee!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Who said anything about a third party delivery? I was thinking of a personal delivery where I would KNOW for certain it's delivered. You are welcome to come along to be sure the delivery is on the up and up. I am a law abiding citizen after all. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


A personal delivery! You are willing to share your RV with Mr Slithers :sm07: He will have a good home in the barn where he can compete with the kitties for the mice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Perhaps it's Canada that needs to build a wall. :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm11: Or treat them like Asian immigrants and have them pay business investor fees


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A personal delivery! You are willing to share your RV with Mr Slithers :sm07: He will have a good home in the barn where he can compete with the kitties for the mice.


I am sorry but by law of the slither act. No reptile can be trans ported into Canada with out its parents going with her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I have some friends like that. The good news is they aren't angry liberals, so we can discuss the issues and still be friends.


Thankfully there are left leaning people who aren't angry and judgmental; they enjoy sharing ideas and information :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother got a good report on her heart. PTL!


Great news CB! A big relief for the whole family❤


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Who said anything about a third party delivery? I was thinking of a personal delivery where I would KNOW for certain it's delivered. You are welcome to come along to be sure the delivery is on the up and up. I am a law abiding citizen after all. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Not according to eee mails that have been found on you lap top. You seem to be in the killing of said snakes. Now if you would just pay your monopoly 500 dollar and Broadway you will not be found guilty of bring in the snake trading .

Every snake has a right to live in peace where ever they chose to live. You are nothing but a racist . We do not look kindly on people who down grade our snake
population. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have some friends like that. The good news is they aren't angry liberals, so we can discuss the issues and still be friends.


Isn't it nice that you can actual talk to people who do not go off the wall and call you names just because you are not in line with their political beliefs .

I love when that happens actual reasonable adults who do not feel the need to tell you you are wrong and they are right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is going to get cool tomorrow. Yippee!


Are you going into the garden tomorrow? (without Chewy?)

Very wet and windy today, but it should ease up a bit tomorrow. We've had a lot of mist and fog the last few days. This blue heron perched on the old barn roof yesterday morning; I posted it it pictures too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Look familiar Yarnie? What about Chewy CB?


yes in fact that is what happen to me today. I swear Willie is trying to trip me. But I notice it is always by his kibble dish too. Ah what could that mean????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother got a good report on her heart. PTL!


Oh that really is wonderful news. Thanks be to God.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They already have:
> 
> http://patriotupdate.com/video-obama-uses-sexism-reverse-psychology/


yeah Joey thank you. Sure been hearing a lot of bad news about Clinton investigation . Wow if all of it is true . Wow all I can say is wow, we will have a mess on our hands in this country.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry but by law of the slither act. No reptile can be trans ported into Canada with out its parents going with her.


The whole Slither family? :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you going into the garden tomorrow? (without Chewy?)
> 
> Very wet and windy today, but it should ease up a bit tomorrow. We've had a lot of mist and fog the last few days. This blue heron perched on the old barn roof yesterday morning; I posted it it pictures too


Oh love the picture. Watch the blue heron's in the mud flats this summer. That and the egrets, so interesting to watch .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it nice that you can actual talk to people who do not go off the wall and call you names just because you are not in line with their political beliefs .
> 
> I love when that happens actual reasonable adults who do not feel the need to tell you you are wrong and they are right.


 :sm24: too bad there are some on KP that gives libs a bad rep


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes in fact that is what happen to me today. I swear Willie is trying to trip me. But I notice it is always by his kibble dish too. Ah what could that mean????


He says "feed me, feed me, feed me"!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: too bad there are some on KP that gives libs a bad rep


yes there some very nice Libs too. That makes it worth while to be nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes there some very nice Libs too. That makes it worth while to be nice.


You are right again!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK before I forget again. You ask about button on windows 10 that tech removed . It is at bottom of screen . Right hand corner, first one on bottom on left hand side. How to get into it?? I just push buttons and have no rhyme or reason to it. But if you push that button( the one tech removed from me so I could not lose every desk top icon .) your apps will disappear if you tape on it again apps will appear again. Gee he did not have to remove it after he told me I would have just played with it. I mean really to tell me not to touch any thing that I do not know what it does. How am I going to learn what is what if I don't get to play with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The whole Slither family? :sm06:


Yes the bunch of slithers all of them. We can't have little snakes in a companied with out an adult . It would leave a lot of slithers running around doing their snake charm dances. Its not right I tell you just not right at all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK before I forget again. You ask about button on windows 10 that tech removed . It is at bottom of screen . Right hand corner, first one on bottom on left hand side. How to get into it?? I just push buttons and have no rhyme or reason to it. But if you push that button( the one tech removed from me so I could not lose every desk top icon .) your apps will disappear if you tape on it again apps will appear again. Gee he did not have to remove it after he told me I would have just played with it. I mean really to tell me not to touch any thing that I do not know what it does. How am I going to learn what is what if I don't get to play with it.


I've clicked that button by accident too :sm03: Every week or so I suddenly get a blue screen and message saying windows has found an error on pc and needs to restart computer -- I think the only problem is that Windows wants to restart my laptop :sm14:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes the bunch of slithers all of them. We can't have little snakes in a companied with out an adult . It would leave a lot of slithers running around doing their snake charm dances. Its not right I tell you just not right at all.


You're becoming a bureaucrat Yarnie :sm23: Can you play the snake charmer flute?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've clicked that button by accident too :sm03: Every week or so I suddenly get a blue screen and message saying windows has found an error on pc and needs to restart computer -- I think the only problem is that Windows wants to restart my laptop :sm14:


It is crazy. I just need a program with less buttons and more information of what they are for. Is that to much to ask. Even Tech said new computers are loaded with programs that unless your a techie you get lost.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're becoming a bureaucrat Yarnie :sm23: Can you play the snake charmer flute?


No but it has been reported that a certain person who shall remain a non a must ( name starts with S)
has a few she is training.

I love the pixie .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Getting off now God Bless us all as we really need it.

Arm Wraps to all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother got a good report on her heart. PTL!


That's wonderful news CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A personal delivery! You are willing to share your RV with Mr Slithers :sm07: He will have a good home in the barn where he can compete with the kitties for the mice.


Sharing is definitely overrated. Your pet will have a place of honor on the back bumper. I hope your kitties are up for the challenge, your Mr. Slithers is one fast dude.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: Or treat them like Asian immigrants and have them pay business investor fees


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry but by law of the slither act. No reptile can be trans ported into Canada with out its parents going with her.


Now who is being mean? Mr. Slithers will be a LEGAL immigrant and will have the necessary documentation. He just needs to keep his slithering to proper slithering limits, otherwise he will make a fine "citizen". If you insist on his parents accompanying him, I'm sure the puppies will gladly loan some of their snake like toys for the trip.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not according to eee mails that have been found on you lap top. You seem to be in the killing of said snakes. Now if you would just pay your monopoly 500 dollar and Broadway you will not be found guilty of bring in the snake trading .
> 
> Every snake has a right to live in peace where ever they chose to live. You are nothing but a racist . We do not look kindly on people who down grade our snake
> population. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Mr. Slithers' fate was decided when WCK named him. I can assure you that I am udderly following all the necessary rules and regulations concerning Mr. Slithers safe journey to his new home. How can you deprive his brothers and sisters of the new family member?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yeah Joey thank you. Sure been hearing a lot of bad news about Clinton investigation . Wow if all of it is true . Wow all I can say is wow, we will have a mess on our hands in this country.


Apparently the investigation into the Clinton Foundation has been going on for over a year. They have 5 different field offices involved. It is very serious and most likely something they won't be able to lie their way out of.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The whole Slither family? :sm06:


My thinking exactly. I do so hope he is an orphan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Trump Shocks Media and Destroys Narrative… Says He Needs God's Wisdom
> 
> _Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump sat down in an interview with CBN News in which he discussed political strategies, the United States Supreme Court and prayer.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> My thinking exactly. I do so hope he is an orphan.


Are you practicing your snake charming tunes? :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you practicing your snake charming tunes? :sm23:


why of course she is. She is very good at it . Have you seen her tub dance unbelievable such moves.

:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now who is being mean? Mr. Slithers will be a LEGAL immigrant and will have the necessary documentation. He just needs to keep his slithering to proper slithering limits, otherwise he will make a fine "citizen". If you insist on his parents accompanying him, I'm sure the puppies will gladly loan some of their snake like toys for the trip.


now now the law is the law Slithers was seen with another Miss Slithers in the rocky bar. Now I am question if he will have a probably entering country . Why because it seems he like posting emails and black mailing other snakes. This snake will not be allowed to leave this country until his next court date. There for I must tell you he is not going any where. Also he has no pass a port so will not be allowed to go into Canada. Beside Canada has enough snakes that need caring for and they can not have another one living on the dole. I mean really you sure are trying to get rid of him. According to the Snake Be eyes they have found emails of yours saying he has to go or else . You seem to have a couple of nice puppies who refuse to engage said snake. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Apparently the investigation into the Clinton Foundation has been going on for over a year. They have 5 different field offices involved. It is very serious and most likely something they won't be able to lie their way out of.


When I heard all the things she has done . I wonder Solo if she is elected president if she will find some way to cover it all up, just like they have done so far.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This just makes me slithers when you think of all that is going on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> why of course she is. She is very good at it . Have you seen her tub dance unbelievable such moves.
> 
> :sm23: :sm23:


How could I forget?! Mr Slithers encourages unbelievable dance moves :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> now now the law is the law Slithers was seen with another Miss Slithers in the rocky bar. Now I am question if he will have a probably entering country . Why because it seems he like posting emails and black mailing other snakes. This snake will not be allowed to leave this country until his next court date. There for I must tell you he is not going any where. Also he has no pass a port so will not be allowed to go into Canada. Beside Canada has enough snakes that need caring for and they can not have another one living on the dole. I mean really you sure are trying to get rid of him. According to the Snake Be eyes they have found emails of yours saying he has to go or else . You seem to have a couple of nice puppies who refuse to engage said snake. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


Mr Slithers is starting to sound a lot like a presidential candidate :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe CB! It sounds so yummy, I'll add pie shell to shopping list.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

If anyone else wants it let me know. You can use your apples. I never heard of one of them. When things slow down I am goind to amke one. I have Granny Smith for mine. You are welcome.


west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the recipe CB! It sounds so yummy, I'll add pie shell to shopping list.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you practicing your snake charming tunes? :sm23:


Only if it involves screaming. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> now now the law is the law Slithers was seen with another Miss Slithers in the rocky bar. Now I am question if he will have a probably entering country . Why because it seems he like posting emails and black mailing other snakes. This snake will not be allowed to leave this country until his next court date. There for I must tell you he is not going any where. Also he has no pass a port so will not be allowed to go into Canada. Beside Canada has enough snakes that need caring for and they can not have another one living on the dole. I mean really you sure are trying to get rid of him. According to the Snake Be eyes they have found emails of yours saying he has to go or else . You seem to have a couple of nice puppies who refuse to engage said snake. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


It's obvious this bleach bit stuff doesn't work, as Hillary promised. I secured him a pass a port. The WCK's are his sponsors. The kitties are so looking forward to mouse catching activities with their new brother. Why O why are you being so mean to Mr. Slithers????? Bureaucrats need term limits is my new chant.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> When I heard all the things she has done . I wonder Solo if she is elected president if she will find some way to cover it all up, just like they have done so far.


If she is elected, I have no doubt that nothing will happen to her. If it does, she'll find a way to pardon herself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://madlyodd.com/david-archuleta-performs-prayer-friend-joins-not-look-away/


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good Morning Ladies, It's the season of vacuuming leaves. DH has been at the jobsite and he is the master of the vacuum...me not so much , but I'm getting it done. Not knitting much but whipping up a few beanies with chunky yarn, not my favorite weight of yarn but I bought a pom pom maker and I love making pom pom's so I need something to put them on. I'll have a friend deliver them to the Infusion Room at the Cancer Center. Hope all is well TL

Thanks WCK for the compliment on the avatar. I copied it from a poster on another site and couldn't resist.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning Ladies, It's the season of vacuuming leaves. DH has been at the jobsite and he is the master of the vacuum...me not so much , but I'm getting it done. Not knitting much but whipping up a few beanies with chunky yarn, not my favorite weight of yarn but I bought a pom pom maker and I love making pom pom's so I need something to put them on. I'll have a friend deliver them to the Infusion Room at the Cancer Center. Hope all is well TL
> 
> Thanks WCK for the compliment on the avatar. I copied it from a poster on another site and couldn't resist.


If I had a vaccuum I would use it. Does it pick up sticks too?
You so so kind to do the beanies. I am sure the chunky yarn will be appreciated this winter. Pompoms are fun to make with or without a makers.
I think the avatar is neat too. Bye, bye.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If I had a vaccuum I would use it. Does it pick up sticks too?
> You so so kind to do the beanies. I am sure the chunky yarn will be appreciated this winter. Pompoms are fun to make with or without a makers.
> I think the avatar is neat too. Bye, bye.


 It will pick up a stick and suck it up into the vac ONLY if it goes in properly.If it gets lodged it's not bad to get it to release. It picks up twigs. it's a filthy job. I'm on break and that margarita will taste good tonight!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Will working, I remembered a book i read along time ago. i think it was written by Wally Lamb. The title was "She's Come Undone." :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

OK back to the vac


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Only if it involves screaming. :sm06: :sm06:


 :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Will working, I remembered a book i read along time ago. i think it was written by Wally Lamb. The title was "She's Come Undone." :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> OK back to the vac


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://madlyodd.com/david-archuleta-performs-prayer-friend-joins-not-look-away/


Beautiful! Thanks CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning Ladies, It's the season of vacuuming leaves. DH has been at the jobsite and he is the master of the vacuum...me not so much , but I'm getting it done. Not knitting much but whipping up a few beanies with chunky yarn, not my favorite weight of yarn but I bought a pom pom maker and I love making pom pom's so I need something to put them on. I'll have a friend deliver them to the Infusion Room at the Cancer Center. Hope all is well TL
> 
> Thanks WCK for the compliment on the avatar. I copied it from a poster on another site and couldn't resist.


Fun projects!! Please take a pic of your hats before they get taken to the Cancer Centre. I know they will be much appreciated.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> It will pick up a stick and suck it up into the vac ONLY if it goes in properly.If it gets lodged it's not bad to get it to release. It picks up twigs. it's a filthy job. I'm on break and that margarita will taste good tonight!


Hope you had a nice dinner and enjoying your margarita :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Will working, I remembered a book i read along time ago. i think it was written by Wally Lamb. The title was "She's Come Undone." :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> OK back to the vac


 :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/11/criminal-president-obama-encourages-illegal-aliens-vote-promises-no-repercussions-video/


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Yep... Margarita's were refreshing, I also didn't feel the burden of all the leaves that had not yet floated down to earth. But I'm giving my body a rest today. Sending a picture of an arrangement I threw together. My sister from OH brought me some of her dried hydrangea's and when she brought them I felt I hurt her feelings because I was not excited ( that emotion has not returned,it may never ) so I made this arrangement in a basket from the basement, turned youtube to slow-mo...made a bow and sent her a picture. I could tell she was happy that I made good use of her lovely gift. I can see by the picture I need to straighten up a few of the blooms, but they are so delicate. 
Next is a pic of the hats, I am going to make some for the men next. I learned the 1X1 tubular cast-on, that was a challenge. I love it and will use it when ever possible. Any of you working on new stitches / cast-on / or cast-off. CB I tried pom pom making w/o a maker and was all thumbs. I think they add a bit of flair to a beanie. TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Crescent shawl, ruffled wrap, and fun hat that I knitted in the last few month's. Info later if you want. I know we knitters love to look.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/11/criminal-president-obama-encourages-illegal-aliens-vote-promises-no-repercussions-video/


The same day you post your link I read this article about a liberal territorial candidate in the Yukon matching up homeless people with proxy voters. She is being investigated by the RCMP because the homeless aren't out of the riding on election day. I didn't know any part of Canada still allowed proxy voting. With advance polls and mail ballots easily available, I don't think it should be allowed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yep... Margarita's were refreshing, I also didn't feel the burden of all the leaves that had not yet floated down to earth. But I'm giving my body a rest today. Sending a picture of an arrangement I threw together. My sister from OH brought me some of her dried hydrangea's and when she brought them I felt I hurt her feelings because I was not excited ( that emotion has not returned,it may never ) so I made this arrangement in a basket from the basement, turned youtube to slow-mo...made a bow and sent her a picture. I could tell she was happy that I made good use of her lovely gift. I can see by the picture I need to straighten up a few of the blooms, but they are so delicate.
> Next is a pic of the hats, I am going to make some for the men next. I learned the 1X1 tubular cast-on, that was a challenge. I love it and will use it when ever possible. Any of you working on new stitches / cast-on / or cast-off. CB I tried pom pom making w/o a maker and was all thumbs. I think they add a bit of flair to a beanie. TL


Lovely hydrangea arrangement Gali! And cute hats with the pom poms. I can't make the pom poms firm enough using my fingers so if I don't have a maker handy, I use 2 donuts cut out of cardboard. I usually use a crochet cast on and haven't tried the 1 x 1 tubular cast on, but I like the edge on your hats, so I'll look up a video.

I've been making a lot of hats too - some for the store, for a mission that went to Papua New Guinea a few days ago, and 3 done so far for a local "Winter Woolies" collection.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Crescent shawl, ruffled wrap, and fun hat that I knitted in the last few month's. Info later if you want. I know we knitters love to look.


I love your shawls Gali, but adore that hat!! I'd love to make it for a little girl being born in January if you have the link for the pattern.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

The poppy hat is a skein of Tahki Poppy Yarn. The flowers are already on it .The directions tell you where to move them as you knit along. They slide on the yarn. There are different colors. I got mine at LYS but I've even seen it on ebay. It's really comfy, and of coarse whips up in no time. :sm24:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Lovely hydrangea arrangement Gali! And cute hats with the pom poms. I can't make the pom poms firm enough using my fingers so if I don't have a maker handy, I use 2 donuts cut out of cardboard. I usually use a crochet cast on and haven't tried the 1 x 1 tubular cast on, but I like the edge on your hats, so I'll look up a video.
> 
> I've been making a lot of hats too - some for the store, for a mission that went to Papua New Guinea a few days ago, and 3 done so far for a local "Winter Woolies" collection.


 Fantastic. You are so generous WCK. They will love your gift.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Just want to see if this link is downloadable (political)


Yep it did.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Crescent shawl, ruffled wrap, and fun hat that I knitted in the last few month's. Info later if you want. I know we knitters love to look.


Your bouquet is really pretty. What a clean fireplace.
Your hats are great. I love the shawls. You do very neat work. You are a blessing to the cancer patients. ♥ Thanks for showing it all to us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lovely hydrangea arrangement Gali! And cute hats with the pom poms. I can't make the pom poms firm enough using my fingers so if I don't have a maker handy, I use 2 donuts cut out of cardboard. I usually use a crochet cast on and haven't tried the 1 x 1 tubular cast on, but I like the edge on your hats, so I'll look up a video.
> 
> I've been making a lot of hats too - some for the store, for a mission that went to Papua New Guinea a few days ago, and 3 done so far for a local "Winter Woolies" collection.


Oh more cozy hats. Your work is a blessing too. Y'all are way ahead of me on knitting. Still at on the one mitten for my sister. :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your bouquet is really pretty. What a clean fireplace.
> Your hats are great. I love the shawls. You do very neat work. You are a blessing to the cancer patients. ♥ Thanks for showing it all to us.


Thank you . I still remember the picture you showed of all the beautiful sweaters you've made. Very impressive. TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your bouquet is really pretty. What a clean fireplace.
> Your hats are great. I love the shawls. You do very neat work. You are a blessing to the cancer patients. ♥ Thanks for showing it all to us.


Thank you . I still remember the picture you showed of all the beautiful sweaters you've made. Very impressive. TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you . I still remember the picture you showed of all the beautiful sweaters you've made. Very impressive. TL


That wasn't me. I have only made a couple of sweaters and I wouldn't put them on here.

:sm09: 
LL knits pretty tops and I am sure someone else does too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

So there you are again CB just spin spin spinning the truth :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2016/11/criminal-president-obama-encourages-illegal-aliens-vote-promises-no-repercussions-video/


That's not surprising. It's no wonder Hillary was just cleared for the email investigation. Can this administration be any more corrupt? If Hillary wins tomorrow, this country was just flushed down the toilet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yep... Margarita's were refreshing, I also didn't feel the burden of all the leaves that had not yet floated down to earth. But I'm giving my body a rest today. Sending a picture of an arrangement I threw together. My sister from OH brought me some of her dried hydrangea's and when she brought them I felt I hurt her feelings because I was not excited ( that emotion has not returned,it may never ) so I made this arrangement in a basket from the basement, turned youtube to slow-mo...made a bow and sent her a picture. I could tell she was happy that I made good use of her lovely gift. I can see by the picture I need to straighten up a few of the blooms, but they are so delicate.
> Next is a pic of the hats, I am going to make some for the men next. I learned the 1X1 tubular cast-on, that was a challenge. I love it and will use it when ever possible. Any of you working on new stitches / cast-on / or cast-off. CB I tried pom pom making w/o a maker and was all thumbs. I think they add a bit of flair to a beanie. TL


Cute hats. What a nice hydrangea arrangement. It looks good in front of the fireplace. Can you place something inside the basket to help keep the blooms in place?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's not surprising. It's no wonder Hillary was just cleared for the email investigation. Can this administration be any more corrupt? If Hillary wins tomorrow, this country was just flushed down the toilet.


If she wins, shrill have to be president to "the Deplorable's," The Catholic's, and the needy Hispanic's.
What away to start your presidency. :sm06:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's not surprising. It's no wonder Hillary was just cleared for the email investigation. Can this administration be any more corrupt? If Hillary wins tomorrow, this country was just flushed down the toilet.


Truth doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Cute hats. What a nice hydrangea arrangement. It looks good in front of the fireplace. Can you place something inside the basket to help keep the blooms in place?


Yep, Thanks that's what I'll do :sm24: :sm01:

paper towels, eh


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> So there you are again CB just spin spin spinning the truth :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's not surprising. It's no wonder Hillary was just cleared for the email investigation. Can this administration be any more corrupt? If Hillary wins tomorrow, this country was just flushed down the toilet.


Yes I know. Pastor preached yesterday about God being in control. I know He is but I still am fearful .


----------

